#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-02
<ubotu> New bug: #123454 in ack (universe) "ack provides no information about options usage." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123454
<ubotu> New bug: #123455 in vtk (universe) "libvtkfreetype not included in vtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123455
<ubotu> New bug: #123456 in amarok (main) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<ubotu> New bug: #123457 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123457
<ubotu> New bug: #123458 in Ubuntu "GNOME panel doesn't correctly handle dragged folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123458
<ubotu> New bug: #123459 in knetstats (universe) "knetstats crashes when a new network interface is added" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123459
<ubotu> New bug: #123460 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox:Error while saving song information:Internal GStreamer problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123460
<ubotu> New bug: #123462 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123462
<ScottLij> what happens to bug reports that aren't bugs?
<Hobbsee> they get marked as invalid
<Hobbsee> do you mean support requests?
<ubotu> New bug: #123463 in Ubuntu "gutsy system freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123463
<ScottLij> I mean someone thinking that not having mp3 support "out of the box" as a bug
<jjesse> ikt should be marked valid
<jjesse> invalid
<Hobbsee> then reject it with an explanation as to why it's invalid
<ScottLij> alright, cool
<ScottLij> looks like someone beat me to it
<Hobbsee> and preferably not "your bug sucks, read about patents, and think about it, you nitwit"
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee was only ever going to reply to someone about that once.
<Hobbsee> although i'm sure i've seen more than my fair share of stupid bugs
<RAOF> When are those mp3 patents expiring again?  I seem to remember it being sometime soon.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/123111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123111 in kubuntu-meta "installing package from konqueror uses dpkg, does not provide automatic dependency resolution" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> dunno
* Hobbsee thought that bug was good...
<ubotu> New bug: #123467 in python-pgsql (main) "python-pgsql libpq missing from feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123467
<ubotu> New bug: #123469 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Incorrect License warning?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123469
<ubotu> New bug: #123470 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox lyrics plugin does not fetch lyrics when song changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123470
<ubotu> New bug: #123471 in ktorrent (main) "Can't stay logged in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123471
<ubotu> New bug: #123473 in firefox (main) "Firefox video double plays frequently after starting maximum window size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123473
<ubotu> New bug: #123474 in aterm (universe) "aterm package doesn't work in feisty 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123474
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #123476 in xine-lib (main) "Green artifacts playing H.264 MKV files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123476
<ubotu> New bug: #123477 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123477
<ubotu> New bug: #123478 in Ubuntu "Package gnushogi fails to configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123478
<ubotu> New bug: #123479 in zblast (universe) "Package zblast-data fails to configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123479
<ubotu> New bug: #123480 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123480
<polopolo> Does someone have a idea what todo now on bug #123281
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123281 in gimp "gimp won't start in gusty tribe 2 amd64" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123281
<RAOF> polopolo: Looks like Seb's on to that bug
<polopolo> seb's?
<persia> I think it's already been fixed (or at least gimp starts for me on amd64 with today's updates).
<RAOF> polopolo: Sebastian Bacher, aka seb123 (or maybe 128, I forget ;))
<ubotu> New bug: #123481 in cerealizer (universe) "please sync cerealizer 0.6-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123481
<polopolo> is today a update for gimp?
<persia> polopolo: No, but there were some support packages that were updated very recently.  It might also be because I don't run compiz.
<polopolo> hmmmm
<polopolo> RAOF: you mean ask seb?
<Hobbsee> seb128 wont be awake yet, iirc
<RAOF> polopolo: No, I meant that it looked like seb was lookini at that bug
<polopolo> He said's something yes
<RAOF> He asked for some debug info, so I'd wait for him to reply before doing anything to that bug
<polopolo> So wait for him? ok
<ubotu> New bug: #123487 in Ubuntu "Laptop (DELL); when closing lid screen stays on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123487
<ubotu> New bug: #123488 in rdesktop (main) "Clipboard function does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123488
<ubotu> New bug: #123489 in xen-3.0 (main) "vmlinuz-2.6.19-4-generic: kernel BUG at drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c:481!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123489
<Gasten> Hi! Can a kind QA change bug #123418's importance to Low?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123418 in udev "vol_id incorrect error message" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123418
<ubotu> New bug: #123490 in Ubuntu "Users Administration Tool should enable to delete home directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123490
<ubotu> New bug: #31394 in katapult "'Configure katapult...' menu crashes katapult (dup-of: 48103)" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31394
<ubotu> New bug: #123491 in yelp (main) "Can't use keyboard in Bookmarks editor to expand/collapse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123491
<ubotu> New bug: #123492 in Ubuntu "Most applications can't access "Connect to Server" mounts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123492
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #123495 in gnome-vfs (universe) "OpenOffice.org files do not open over SSH Gnome VFS share" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123495
<ubotu> New bug: #123498 in openoffice.org (main) "Floating toolbars prevent OpenOffice from receiving focus after an Alt-Tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123498
<ubotu> New bug: #123499 in pstoedit (universe) "pstoedit stucks on converting from eps to svg in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123499
<ubotu> New bug: #123500 in openoffice.org (main) "Alt-key behavior doesn't match the rest of Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123500
<ubotu> New bug: #123501 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs : : Permission denied" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123501
<ubotu> New bug: #123502 in Ubuntu "WiFi is not autoconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123502
<ubotu> New bug: #123504 in ffmpeg (main) "packages does not install swscale.h" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123504
<ubotu> New bug: #123505 in Ubuntu "After attempting to install a few different things, i want to kill myself due to stress" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123505
<ubotu> New bug: #123506 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin hang/freeze  (killed with -SIGTRAP to force core-dump as gdb is currently broken on 2.6.22)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123506
<ubotu> New bug: #123508 in firefox (main) "javascript dont work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123508
<ubotu> New bug: #123509 in wammu (universe) "wammu crashed with TypeError in getencoder() (dup-of: 121785)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123509
<jerome_> hello all
<jerome_> i've something weird with bug 123445
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123445 in beryl-core "beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123445
<jerome_> the guy says he launches compiz --replace and it results in a bug with beryl-core
<jerome_> how is that possible ?
<ubotu> New bug: #123510 in wammu (universe) "wammu crashed with SIGSEGV in fflush()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123510
<kougaro> hello, i have a question about a bug report.
<kougaro> i reported a bug in launchpad, then i checked afterwards, and it was already reported upstream. What should i do with my bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #123511 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123511
<afflux> kougaro: link it to the upstream bug tracker
<kougaro> ok, and do i change the status of the bug? like confirmed?
<simira> kougaro: just reject it
<simira> if it is already reported
<simira> or add any lacking information to the already reported bug, if you can
* Hobbsee hugs simira 
<kougaro> ok, btw, i think the infos are enough
<simira> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hiya :)
<kougaro> it's glchess, the person managing it in the gnome bug tracker marked it as critical, high priority
* simira just had the last of yesterdays cake :)
<Hobbsee> simira: awwww...i wanted some!  :P
<Hobbsee> simira: how was it?
<simira> Hobbsee: very good, chocolate cake :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<simira> I hardly had some yesterday, because Tollef made too good dinner
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123512 in kid3 (universe) "Please merge kid3 0.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123512
<ubotu> New bug: #123513 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with TypeError in skip_vendor()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123513
<ubotu> New bug: #123514 in polipo (universe) "Please merge polipo 1.0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123514
<ubotu> New bug: #123515 in evince (main) "Evince doesn't respect system wide font settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123515
<ubotu> New bug: #123516 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed when trying to add virtual desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123516
<ubotu> New bug: #123517 in spl (universe) "Please merge spl 1.0~pre3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123517
<ubotu> New bug: #123519 in vino (main) "vino-preferences crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123519
<ubotu> New bug: #123520 in listen (universe) "listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV when pressing "Lyrics" button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123520
<ubotu> New bug: #122018 in wajig "wajig should use autoremove" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122018
<ubotu> New bug: #123521 in wget (main) "Crashed on recursive download." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123521
<ubotu> New bug: #123522 in Ubuntu "After detecting my CF card in my PCMCIA slot, it fails to import the files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123522
<ubotu> New bug: #123523 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-evolution 2.2.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ?????? - ?????" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123523
<ubotu> New bug: #123524 in wordpress (universe) "Please merge wordpress 2.2.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123524
<ubotu> New bug: #123525 in kdebase (main) "konqueror ad filter hides legitimate images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123525
<ubotu> New bug: #123526 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m needs laptop_mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123526
<ubotu> New bug: #123527 in xubuntu-system-tools (main) "Update  Manager reports error 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123527
<ubotu> New bug: #123528 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123528
<ubotu> New bug: #123529 in Ubuntu "cant mount any cd/dvd after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123529
<ubotu> New bug: #123530 in ecl (universe) "provide a package for ecl with unicode support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123530
<ubotu> New bug: #123533 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper merge new debian version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123533
<ubotu> New bug: #123537 in gnome-panel (main) "installing software from automatix2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123537
<Hobbsee> LP:#115959
<Hobbsee> hi mdz_
<Hobbsee> bug 115959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115959 in apt "apt-get source should check the Vcs-Bzr field" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115959
<mdz_> Hobbsee: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #123540 in libmms (universe) "mmsh misses first data block" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123540
<ubotu> New bug: #123541 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123541
<ubotu> New bug: #123542 in grub (main) "grub menu frozen by num lock key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123542
<ubotu> New bug: #123544 in kmplayer (universe) "Kmplayer Package does not contain translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123544
<ubotu> New bug: #123545 in Ubuntu "Replace Windows apps with Wubi" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123545
<ubotu> New bug: #123546 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123546
<ubotu> New bug: #123547 in network-manager-applet (main) "gnome apps startup up in kde" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123547
<ubotu> New bug: #123548 in gnome-power-manager (main) "lcd brightness down doesn't work when gpm running (t60)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123548
<ubotu> New bug: #123549 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "High Capacity SD Card not mounted on feisty (edgy regression)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123549
<ubotu> New bug: #123550 in Ubuntu "Cpu always around 50% without nothing using it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123550
<ubotu> New bug: #123551 in pidgin (main) "Running pidgin causes Avahi error messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123551
<ubotu> New bug: #123552 in teg (universe) "Please sync teg 0.11.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123552
<ubotu> New bug: #123553 in kernel-source-2.6.11 (universe) "Kernel version: 2.6.20.16-generic!!!Bug in the kernel/workqueue.c crashes the wireless network " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123553
<ubotu> New bug: #123554 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123554
<ubotu> New bug: #123555 in Ubuntu "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123555
<ubotu> New bug: #123556 in lvm2 (main) "NO ACTUALIZATION" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123556
<seb128> hggdh: we try to encourage people to not use automatix ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #123557 in lirc (main) "lirc with livedrive on audigy2 zs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123557
<ubotu> New bug: #123558 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123558
<ubotu> New bug: #123559 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Network interfaces misnamed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123559
<ubotu> New bug: #123560 in Ubuntu "New Package: evolution-python" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123560
<ubotu> New bug: #123561 in nautilus-sendto (main) "send-to for pidgin shows multiple accounts associated with user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123561
<ubotu> New bug: #123562 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123562
<ubotu> New bug: #123563 in esvn (universe) "Please merge esvn 0.6.11 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123563
<ubotu> New bug: #123564 in gwget2 (universe) "[gutsy]  edit->remove from list variants do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123564
<ubotu> New bug: #123565 in sendmail (universe) "Please merge sendmail 8.14.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123565
<ubotu> New bug: #123568 in evolution (main) "Evolution Contacs has no field for "Company Name"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123568
<ubotu> New bug: #123569 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123569
<ubotu> New bug: #123570 in Ubuntu "ubuntu do not run on AMDs Geode LX processor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123570
<ubotu> New bug: #123571 in audacious (universe) "audacious crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123571
<ubotu> New bug: #123572 in openoffice.org (main) "[needs-packaging]  writer2latex OpenOffice.org export to LaTeX" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123572
<ubotu> New bug: #123573 in gnome-panel (main) "KAlarm bei Neustart nicht auffindbar!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123573
<ubotu> New bug: #123574 in strongswan (universe) "Upgrade strongswan to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123574
<ubotu> New bug: #123575 in firefox (main) "".asp" site show done message but dont show any content " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123575
<ubotu> New bug: #123579 in dasher (universe) "dasher crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123579
<ubotu> New bug: #123578 in blender (universe) "Blender 2.44 starts windowed by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123578
<xxxxx1> bug #123582
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123582 in gnochm "[missing dependency]  python-gtkhtml2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123582
<xxxxx1> can someone confirm this bug?
* jerome_ will have a look
<xxxxx1> thx :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123582 in gnochm (universe) "[missing dependency]  python-gtkhtml2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123582
<jerome_> xxxxx1: no it launches cleanly for me
<xxxxx1> jerome_, in feisty?
<jerome_> xxxxx1: well i'll check if i don't have the "missing" lib already installed
<jerome_> xxxxx1: yep
<xxxxx1> maybe you already have python-gtkhtml2 installed
<jerome_> xxxxx1: that's what i'll check :)
<xxxxx1> ;)
<jerome_> xxxxx1: confirmed and triaged
<xxxxx1> jerome_, thanks. i'll fix that.
<jerome_> xxxxx1: np that was a pleasure :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123584 in ubiquity (main) "ma-search-users crash when installing Gutsy Tribe 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123584
<xxxxx1> bug #123582
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123582 in gnochm "[missing dependency]  python-gtkhtml2" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123582
<jerome_> xxxxx1: you'r fast :)
<xxxxx1> jerome_, >8)
<ubotu> New bug: #123585 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123585
<ubotu> New bug: #123586 in xine-ui (universe) "[gutsy]  xine crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123586
<ubotu> New bug: #123589 in xine-ui (universe) "[gutsy]  vlc crashes on startup: gtk_pizza_set_size: assertion `pizza != NULL' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123589
<ubotu> New bug: #123591 in azureus (universe) "[guty]  azureus crashes at start with any java; ***MEMORY-WARNING***: [8570] : GSlice: g_thread_init()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123591
<ubotu> New bug: #123593 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  libtorrent-rasterbar" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123593
<ubotu> New bug: #123594 in pkgsel (main) "Please sync pkgsel (0.14) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123594
<ubotu> New bug: #123596 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_button_set_image()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123596
<ubotu> New bug: #123597 in xmms (universe) "xmms crashes when enabling K-Jofol interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123597
<ubotu> New bug: #123598 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123598
<ubotu> New bug: #123599 in linux-meta (main) "Audigy 2 ZS Notebook prevents Laptop from suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123599
<ubotu> New bug: #123600 in dhelp (universe) "dhelp crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123600
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 122437
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122437 in kino "[Gutsy]  Kino freezes when starting" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122437
<ubotu> New bug: #123602 in openoffice.org (main) "bad letters in form for searching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123602
<ubotu> New bug: #123601 in control-center (main) "Gnome Volume Control change device function has no effect (dup-of: 87909)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123601
<ubotu> New bug: #123603 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver won't unlock after password entered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123603
<ubotu> New bug: #123605 in totem (main) "totem is not playing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123605
<ubotu> New bug: #123604 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123604
<ubotu> New bug: #123606 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Gnome-Voume-Manager hangs on Startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123606
<ScottK> Where do possible mirror or CD corruption issues get assigned?  I'm particularly thinking of Bug 123432.  Based on what the reporter says, there is a bad CD image out there somewhere.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123432 in Ubuntu "Aegis and ClamAV installation requires loading Ubuntu 6.06 CD." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123432
<ubotu> New bug: #123609 in tsocks (universe) "Need a 32-bit tsocks on amd64 for 32-bit apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123609
<ubotu> New bug: #123610 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "Merge quodlibet-plugins (20070625-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123610
<ubotu> New bug: #123611 in gnome-games (main) "Tetravex highscore table sometimes assumes name without asking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123611
<ubotu> New bug: #123612 in mail-notification (universe) "Sync mail-notification (4.0.dfsg.1-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123612
<ubotu> New bug: #123613 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 2 do not run on HP pavillion dv200t" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123613
<ubotu> New bug: #123614 in drpython (universe) "Sync drpython (165-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123614
<ubotu> New bug: #123615 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "Konqueror crash when closing tab with keys windows+ctrl+w or windows+ctrl+q " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123615
<ubotu> New bug: #123616 in apport (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in Object::fetch()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123616
<ubotu> New bug: #123617 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Can't boot unless passing "irqpoll" option to the kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123617
<ubotu> New bug: #123619 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  - Ingres" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123619
<ubotu> New bug: #123620 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "dvd+rw-format crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123620
<ubotu> New bug: #123618 in circuslinux (universe) "Merge circuslinux (1.0.3-20) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123618
<ubotu> New bug: #123622 in firefox (main) "Add third party default prefs to firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123622
<ubotu> New bug: #123623 in gnome-hearts (universe) "gnome-hearts failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123623
<ubotu> New bug: #123626 in anagramarama (universe) "anagramarama contains "Thumbs.db" files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123626
<ubotu> New bug: #123627 in wpasupplicant (main) "Can't connect to WPA network with ipw3945 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123627
<ubotu> New bug: #123628 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in album_blist_node_menu_cb()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123628
<ubotu> New bug: #123629 in vlc (universe) "Firefox does not find VLC Plugin on Ubuntu 7.10 Alpha 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123629
<bur[n] er> aww, i just reported a bug... where's my paste :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/123631
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123631 in vnc4 "vncviewer -listen allows connections from UltraVNC SC clients, but doesn't display the window" [Undecided,New] 
<bur[n] er> someone wanna confirm that puppy for me? :)
* bur[n] er is around to help with any testing
<ubotu> New bug: #123630 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Glest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123630
<ubotu> New bug: #123631 in vnc4 (universe) "vncviewer -listen allows connections from UltraVNC SC clients, but doesn't display the window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123631
<ubotu> New bug: #123632 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Sauerbraten" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123632
<ubotu> New bug: #123633 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CD/DVD-rw will not work in Gutsy - SATA/acpi-problem?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123633
<ubotu> New bug: #123634 in linux-meta (main) "Display power management fails on 7.04 amd64 desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123634
<ubotu> New bug: #123635 in adept (main) "Please sync adept (2.1.3) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123635
<Toadstool> 1
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-03
<ScottLij> is it a bug in Compiz that when I turn it on my workspaces automatically get reduced to 1?
<Toadstool> nope, it's not. compiz uses viewports instead of workspaces
<ScottLij> hmm, guess I'll google viewport
<ubotu> New bug: #123636 in Ubuntu "Clicking "Add/Remove" under "Applications" does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123636
<ubotu> New bug: #123637 in gforge-plugin-scmsvn (universe) "Merge gforge-plugin-scmsvn 4.5.14-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123637
<ubotu> New bug: #123638 in gforge-plugin-scmcvs (universe) "Automatic Debian package build machineSync gforge-plugin-scmcvs 4.5.14-7 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123638
<ubotu> New bug: #123639 in libhdhomerun (universe) "New upstream version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123639
<ubotu> New bug: #123640 in bugsx (universe) "bugsx should be in multiverse" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123640
<ubotu> New bug: #123643 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123643
<ubotu> New bug: #123644 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with ValueError in _cache()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123644
<killown> 
<persia> killown:  (Please use English in this channel)
<ubotu> New bug: #123646 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes in gusty amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123646
<ubotu> New bug: #123647 in openoffice.org (main) "oowriter: confirmation dialog shown behind toolbar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123647
<persia> killown: #ubuntu-jp?
<killown> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #123649 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "[Gutsy]  System Monitor loses selection when updating Processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123649
<ubotu> New bug: #123650 in firefox (main) "wired network connection disconnects when idle for a bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123650
<ubotu> New bug: #123651 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123651
<ubotu> New bug: #123655 in kdebase (main) "konqueror7.04_64  have a strange problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123655
<ubotu> New bug: #123659 in php5 (main) "bad integration of adp ( advence php debugger) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123659
<ubotu> New bug: #123661 in libnetaddr-ip-perl (universe) "Please sync libnetaddr-ip-perl 4.007-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123661
<ubotu> New bug: #123662 in kcheckgmail (universe) "KCheckGmail 0.5.5 no longer works with gmail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123662
<ubotu> New bug: #123663 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Sound peaks on loud sounds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123663
<ubotu> New bug: #123664 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Should not count time suspended in battery profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123664
<ubotu> New bug: #123665 in bash (main) "tab completion fails when files have same prefix that ends in a quote/escapable-char" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123665
<ubotu> New bug: #123667 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  kernel oops while installing mpdscribble" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123667
<ubotu> New bug: #123668 in Ubuntu "Can't print to the Network Printer." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123668
<ubotu> New bug: #123669 in Ubuntu "Gutsy CD/DVD UDMA100 not working (cannot detect 80-conductor cable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123669
<ubotu> New bug: #123673 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 2 Install Manual Partition Failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123673
<ubotu> New bug: #123674 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_button_install_clicked()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123674
<ubotu> New bug: #123675 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu upgrade crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123675
<ubotu> New bug: #123676 in Ubuntu "nautilus uninstalled all xubuntu-desktop and apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123676
<ubotu> New bug: #123677 in celementtree (universe) "Please sync celementtree 1.5-9 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123677
<ubotu> New bug: #123679 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123679
<RAOF> Can someone please change the importance of bug #122961 to "medium"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122961 in compiz "Corrupt graphics with Matrox G450 on start of Live CD (Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122961
<Hobbsee> RAOF: done
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Ta
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you're not part of -qa?
<RAOF> No, actually
<RAOF> I should ask sometime
<ScottK> It'll save you the time of whining for someone whenever you have one to change.
<RAOF> Yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #123680 in pypy (main) "Please sync pypy 1.0.0-2 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123680
<ubotu> New bug: #123681 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGILL on launch." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123681
* Hobbsee attempts to figure out hwo to use bughelper
<ubotu> New bug: #123682 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123682
<ubotu> New bug: #123683 in Ubuntu "totem crashes with BadAlloc after several attempts to play mms stream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123683
<ubotu> New bug: #123684 in Ubuntu "can't change owner of multiple files in nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123684
<ubotu> New bug: #123685 in devscripts (main) "requestsync crashed with AssertionError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123685
<ubotu> New bug: #123686 in ikiwiki (universe) "Please sync ikiwiki 2.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123686
<ubotu> New bug: #123687 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/firefox doesnt run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123687
<ubotu> New bug: #123690 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123690
<ubotu> New bug: #123691 in scim (main) "Invalid characters in SCIM Smart Pinyin lookup table" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123691
<ubotu> New bug: #123692 in Ubuntu "ubuntu did not boot in new SATA hard drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123692
<dholbach> good morning
<ccm> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123694 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "on FSC Amilo A1650G ath_pci should be set with rfkill=0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123694
<ubotu> New bug: #123695 in amule (universe) "CTRL+A does not select all downloads" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123695
<ubotu> New bug: #123696 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "dependency problem on Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123696
<ubotu> New bug: #123697 in gdm (main) "gdm always uses Fallback for UserAuthDir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123697
<ubotu> New bug: #123698 in libflickr-api-perl (main) "Please sync libflickr-api-perl 0.08-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123698
<ubotu> New bug: #123699 in belpic (universe) "beid daemons fail to start with libpcsclite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123699
<ubotu> New bug: #123700 in xmoto (universe) "xmoto flickers in player profile itself" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123700
<RAOF> Anyone with a laptop feel like checking out/confirming bug #123664?  I think it may be the cause of bug #120258, and it doesn't appear to be filed upstream
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123664 in gnome-power-manager "Should not count time suspended in battery profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123664
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120258 in gnome-power-manager "Laptop Battery Time Remaining Outrageously  Inaccurate" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120258
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> huhu dholbach !
<thekorn> dholbach: I created a new wikipage to show some Buglist examples:
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/API_changes/BugListExample
<dholbach> nice - I looked at it this morning, but will check it out more in depth
<ubotu> New bug: #123701 in xfce4-panel (main) "xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_table_size_allocate()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123701
<dholbach> and I'll prod mvo to take a look at it too
<dholbach> thekorn: ... once mvo has woken up ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #123703 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity edit partition doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123703
<thekorn> dholbach: na, no hurry
<Hobbsee> dholbach: thekorn speak of the devil!
<ubotu> New bug: #123595 in kvirc (universe) "KVIrc security issue with releases >= 3.2.0 (Dapper - Gutsy)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123595
<dholbach> mvo: can you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/API_changes/BugListExample ? maybe later today and say what you think?
<dholbach> mvo: it's not quite the proposal you had in mind, but it looks quite good to me
<dholbach> mvo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/api.changes.gsoc is the api changes branch
<mvo> dholbach: looking
<Hobbsee> dholbach: can i use bughelper without specifying the package, btw?  just look for an error message on launchpad?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: -p <package>
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no, *without* specifying the package :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123706 in gnash (universe) "Myspace VIdeo Doesn't Play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123706
<ubotu> New bug: #123707 in Ubuntu "No text while burning in disk creator in Hebrew" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123707
<dholbach> Hobbsee: no, that's not how optparse works
<Hobbsee> dholbach: darn, didnt think so
<Hobbsee> oh well
<ubotu> New bug: #123705 in sfftobmp (universe) "Please sync sfftobpm 3.0-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123705
<ubotu> New bug: #123708 in gdhcpd (universe) "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123708
<ubotu> New bug: #123710 in evolution (main) "Search function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123710
<ubotu> New bug: #123711 in Ubuntu "adding multiple printers suggested improvements" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123711
<ubotu> New bug: #123713 in ubufox (universe) "package description needs rewrite" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<ubotu> New bug: #123714 in Ubuntu "windows partition not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123714
<ubotu> New bug: #123715 in visualboyadvance (universe) "Please sync visualboyadvance 1.8.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123715
* thekorn wonders why dhcp rebind is not working for him...
<ubotu> New bug: #123716 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123716
<ubotu> New bug: #123717 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise(), when sorting emails in my online "search folder"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123717
<ubotu> New bug: #123718 in Ubuntu "ubuntu freezes in loading screen if tv tunner (image world) is inserted in PCI slot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123718
<ubotu> New bug: #123721 in kdeutils (main) "ARk crash when opening 25 files to be extracted to speciffed folder " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123721
<ubotu> New bug: #123722 in yardradius (universe) "Please sync yardradius 1.1.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123722
<ubotu> New bug: #123723 in kdeutils (main) "ark_crash_viewing_ppt_file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123723
<ubotu> New bug: #123724 in kdeutils (main) "ark_crash_viewing_rtf_file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123724
<ubotu> New bug: #123725 in kdenetwork (main) "kget_crash_when_pausing_donwload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123725
<ubotu> New bug: #123726 in kdenetwork (main) "kget_crash_when_pausing_donwload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123726
<ubotu> New bug: #123727 in kdenetwork (main) "kget_crash_when switching to offline mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123727
<ubotu> New bug: #123728 in koffice (main) "Kritacrashwhilesettinglayerproprieties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123728
<gnomefreak> bunch of kde bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #123731 in Ubuntu "remove almost-duplicate menu item for Evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123731
<ubotu> New bug: #123732 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Desktop CD installation Hangs at 5% on AMD64 with SATA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123732
<ubotu> New bug: #123736 in gsambad (universe) "Please sync gsambad 1.6-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123736
<ubotu> New bug: #123737 in openoffice.org (main) "Wrong pdf export in OpenOffice 2.2 for Ubuntu templates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123737
<ubotu> New bug: #123738 in openoffice.org (main) "Please provide an option to the wrapper script that makes it not quit until either OOo is closed completely, or the document we requested to be opened is closed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123738
<ubotu> New bug: #123739 in mutt (main) "Add option to disable deleting of viewed attachments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123739
<ubotu> New bug: #123740 in knowledgeroot (universe) "Please sync knowledgeroot 0.9.8.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123740
<ubotu> New bug: #123741 in Ubuntu "Desktop freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123741
<ubotu> New bug: #123742 in gbindadmin (universe) "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123742
<ubotu> New bug: #123743 in k3d (universe) "k3d package: "apt-get remove" error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123743
<ubotu> New bug: #123744 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123744
<ubotu> New bug: #123745 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox will not play any music - no error messages or anything, just nothing happens." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123745
<ubotu> New bug: #123746 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator fails due to gconf key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123746
<ubotu> New bug: #123747 in tetex-brev (universe) "Please sync tetex-brev 4.22.5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123747
<ubotu> New bug: #123748 in synaptic (main) "java doc not at sun website " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123748
<ubotu> New bug: #123749 in Ubuntu "FGLRX black screen with Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123749
<ubotu> New bug: #123750 in iceape (universe) "iceape-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123750
<ubotu> New bug: #123754 in gforge (universe) "Merge gforge 4.5.14-23 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123754
<ubotu> New bug: #123752 in Ubuntu "rlocate should be available as an slocate replacement" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123752
<ubotu> New bug: #123755 in python-defaults (main) "pstats module missing in python 2.4 and 2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123755
<ubotu> New bug: #123756 in coreutils (main) "expr crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_addr()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123756
<ubotu> New bug: #123757 in dpkg (main) "Please do not localize error messages send over --status-fd" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123757
<ubotu> New bug: #123758 in php5 (main) "libapache2-mod-php5: SCRIPT_NAME and PATH_INFO are incorrect if path info contains double slash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123758
<ubotu> New bug: #123759 in smart (universe) "Smart package manager fails when installing .deb package from a file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123759
<ubotu> New bug: #123760 in k3b (main) "upgrade feisty to gutsy libk3b2 error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123760
<ubotu> New bug: #123761 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123761
<ubotu> New bug: #123762 in choosewm (universe) "Please sync choosewm 0.1.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123762
<ubotu> New bug: #123763 in cruft (universe) "Please sync cruft 0.9.9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123763
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> i need a bug easy to reproduce that would make appport pop up
<jeromeg> in order to try to reproduce a bug with apport
<jeromeg> with feisty pliz
<ubotu> New bug: #123764 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123764
<ubotu> New bug: #123765 in scilab (multiverse) "scilab keyboard " and ' input result in " and '" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123765
<shirish> can somebody close a bug https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl/+bug/123766 . It just needed to be dist-upgraded twice to resolve the issue
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123766 in curl "libcurl4-gnutls 7.16.2-6ubuntu2 dpkg error " [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> shirish: You should be able to do it.  Just change the status to invalid.
<shirish> ScottK: yup, how forgetful of me
<jeromeg> shirish : done for yyou :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123766 in curl (main) "libcurl4-gnutls 7.16.2-6ubuntu2 dpkg error " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123766
<ubotu> New bug: #123767 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123767
<shirish> jeromeg: I also did it lol :)
<shirish> I think it at the same time.
<shirish> guys can somebody check out bug 123700 , I have come to some conclusion but perhaps I'm wrong in my understanding?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123700 in xmoto "xmoto flickers in player profile itself" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123700
<seb128> shirish: the bug title has nothing to do with the description, I would just close the bug and ask the guy to do a clear summary
<shirish> seb128: ok cool
<ubotu> New bug: #123768 in Ubuntu "when system does on standby to blank sreen it fails to recover" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123768
<ogra> oh, whats gdhcpd ...
* ogra loves this channel ... it shows me packages i never heard of :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123769 in xmoto (universe) "conflicts while installing xmoto" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123769
<shirish> jeromeg: got any simple bugs you want me to confirm?
<jeromeg> shirish : mmmm yes one
<jeromeg> w8
<shirish> sure
<seb128> shirish: that xmoto bugs doesn't seem to be one
<shirish> seb128: sorry?
<ubotu> New bug: #123771 in xmoto (universe) "xmoto flickers just entering it. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123771
<shirish> seb128: both the bugs i have encountered 123769 as well as 123771
<jeromeg> shirish : bug 122347
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122347 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with OSError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122347
<seb128> shirish: libcurl3 being removed is not a bug
<shirish> seb128: so that's by design? the conflict , meaning drivel & xmoto cannot live together?
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's a transitional situation
<seb128> drivel has to be rebuilt
<shirish> seb128: ah ok, will add those comments & mark it invalid , again lol :)
<shirish> seb128: just a last question, drivel needs to be rebuilt against libcurl4 then?
<seb128> I'm not sure now
<seb128>  curl (7.16.2-6ubuntu2) gutsy; urgency=low
<seb128>  .
<seb128>    * Provide two transitional packages, libcurl4 and libcurl4-gnutls that
<seb128>      depend on their libcurl3 counterparts.
<seb128>    * Stop libcurl3 and libcurl3-gnutls Conflicting and Providing their
<seb128>      libcurl4 counterparts.
<seb128> 
<seb128> this upload might be enough to fix the bug
<shirish> seb128: I have those 2 installed
<shirish> the upgrades
<seb128> drivel should be rebuilt agains thew new libcurl4 anyway
<shirish> right, so add it there & mark it invalid. Maybe open a new bug or just leave it & hope the guys do it?
<persia> seb128: libcurl3 is the good one: libcurl4 is fake
<seb128> k, so xmoto needs to be rebuilt
<shirish> persia: so should I open a bug stating that xmoto needs to be rebuilt against libcurl3 (7.16.2-6ubuntu2) ?
<persia> shirish: I don't think it's required.  The upload seb128 mentioned above should fix it, and if not, the developer tools will automatically catch it.
<shirish> persia: oh cool, that's really cool
<persia> shirish: if it's still broken in two or three days, it might be worth a bug.
<shirish> persia: ok will keep an eye out on that.
<persia> shirish: Thanks.
<shirish> jeromeg: the bug you gave me is way over my skillset :(
<shirish> jeromeg: while I can confirm as to seeing this but its inconsistent.
<jeromeg> shirish : could you be more precise , I don't understand ?
<shirish> jeromeg: sorry, I meant while I have seen this  bug 122347 happen, but its inconsistent
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122347 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with OSError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122347
<jeromeg> shirish : ok no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #123772 in network-manager-openvpn (main) "network-manager-applet no longer produces/provides usr/bin/nm-vpn-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123772
<ubotu> New bug: #123773 in ifupdown (main) "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address when setting up ip alias" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123773
<shirish> guys can somebody take a look at a snapshot of my today's daemon log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28306/ and see if the output that network manager gives is normal or not?
<ubotu> New bug: #123774 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiwrapper crashe when launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123774
<ubotu> New bug: #123775 in Ubuntu "Synaptics touchpad is incorrectly recogonised as a "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123775
<ubotu> New bug: #123776 in openoffice.org (main) "[cosmetic]  "Background Color" button in OpenOffice.org 2.2 different than the other buttons of the same type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123776
<ubotu> New bug: #123779 in python-pysqlite2 (main) "Please sync python-pysqlite2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123779
<ubotu> New bug: #123780 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  network manger shutdown messages" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123780
<ubotu> New bug: #123781 in vim (main) "/usr/share/vim/addons should be excluded from runtimepath" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123781
<ubotu> New bug: #123782 in heimdal (universe) "heimdal-kdc should depend on some inetd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123782
<ubotu> New bug: #123783 in elementtree (universe) "Please sync elementtree 1.2.6-11 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123783
<dholbach> stgraber: good work on gbtsco - I added a few comments to your REVU upload
<ubotu> New bug: #118910 in ekiga (main) "Chiamate interrotte sempre dopo 30 secondi" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118910
<ubotu> New bug: #123784 in kopete (main) "Notice of a new message arrived displays also on the same desktop where the chat window is even though the option to avoid it is turned on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123784
<Gasten> Anyone have a idea of what could be done in bug 123498
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123498 in openoffice.org "Floating toolbars prevent OpenOffice from receiving focus after an Alt-Tab" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123498
<Gasten> ?
<stgraber> dholbach: ok, thank you for your comment. I have a new release in my todolist (in the next two month) with the new UI + translation support, what do you like the most : Fix those issues and re-upload it so the current version is in Gutsy and I then upload the new release once ready or wait till the new release is out and upload directly this one ?
<dholbach> stgraber: yes, just do it with the new version update - let me know if you upload it
<vprints> Bug #123784
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123784 in kopete "Notice of a new message arrived displays also on the same desktop where the chat window is even though the option to avoid it is turned on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123784
<ubotu> New bug: #123787 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes often whilst using Scalix Webmail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123787
<ubotu> New bug: #123788 in lmodern (universe) "Doesn't include regular serif font." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123788
<ubotu> New bug: #123789 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel 2.6.22-x will not boot on laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123789
<ubotu> New bug: #123790 in fluxbox (universe) "Please sync fluxbox 1.0~rc3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123790
<ubotu> New bug: #123791 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123791
<ubotu> New bug: #123792 in gnome-screensaver (main) "system-preferences--screensaver       HANGS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123792
<ubotu> New bug: #123793 in w3m (main) "w3m crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123793
<ubotu> New bug: #123794 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123794
<ubotu> New bug: #123795 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when clicking image link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123795
<ubotu> New bug: #123797 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123797
<ubotu> New bug: #123798 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123798
<ubotu> New bug: #123799 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123799
<Gasten> Anyone have a idea of what could be done in bug 123498?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123498 in openoffice.org "Floating toolbars prevent OpenOffice from receiving focus after an Alt-Tab" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123498
<ubotu> New bug: #123800 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  resource:/browserconfig.properties not installed" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123800
<ubotu> New bug: #123801 in Ubuntu "Feisty freezes after first boot and second reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123801
<bdmurray> Gasten: looking
<Gasten> Cool
<ubotu> New bug: #123802 in alsa-utils (main) "switch_control "Tone" on for emu10k1" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123802
<bdmurray> What version of OpneOffice.org or release of Ubuntu is that?
<Gasten> bdmurray: I would expect that it is latest in fiesty.
<bdmurray> Gasten: ah, it is not a bug you submitted?
<Gasten> bdmurray: No, I'm trying to triage it :)
<bdmurray> I'd ask about the version then.  It could be dapper or gutsy .... Thanks for helping.
<Gasten> bdmurray: Thanks for letting me help/helping me help :)
<Gasten> bdmurray: by the way, should I put it as confirmed, or just leave it?
<bdmurray> Gasten: it is still incomplete until we know what version.
<Gasten> ok, sure.
<bdmurray> Gasten: another interesting question would be if it is gnome or kde.
<Gasten> Very.
<bdmurray> The bug should be confirmed when somebody is a ble to recreate it
<Gasten> Ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #123804 in xfce4-places-plugin (universe) "xfce4-places-plugin crashed with signal 5 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123804
<bdmurray> thanks again for helping and feel free to let me know if you have any other questions.
<Gasten> Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #123805 in cowdancer (universe) "please sync cowdancer (0.37) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123805
<ubotu> New bug: #123806 in wengophone (universe) "qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123806
<ubotu> New bug: #123807 in regexxer (universe) "regexxer 0.9-1ubuntu2 FTBFS fix" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123807
<ubotu> New bug: #123809 in system-config-cluster (main) "system-config-cluster.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123809
<ubotu> New bug: #123810 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123810
<ubotu> New bug: #123811 in knetworkmanager (main) "RFE: knetworkmanager should recover when NetworkManager restarts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123811
<ubotu> New bug: #123812 in kde-guidance (main) "RFE: powermanager should handle dbus, hald restarts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123812
<ubotu> New bug: #123813 in Ubuntu "(Gutsy) mplayer crashing x and restarting into GDM login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123813
<ubotu> New bug: #123796 in Ubuntu "Open windows are dancing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123796
<ubotu> New bug: #123814 in dietlibc (universe) "Merge dietlibc (0.30-7) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123814
<ubotu> New bug: #123815 in gnome-terminal (main) "Warnings about  g_thread_init()  in ~/.xsession-errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123815
<ubotu> New bug: #123816 in kopete (main) "KopeTeX does not seem to do anything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123816
<ubotu> New bug: #123817 in python-tclink (universe) "Tests in test/examples fail with Python 2.5" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123817
<polopolo> Hello all, what is -dbgsym
<polopolo> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #123818 in stellarium (universe) "new version stellarium-0.9.0 released 2007-06-06" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123818
<bdmurray> polopolo: those are packages compiled with debugging symbols
<polopolo> So every package have that>
<polopolo> ?
<bdmurray> I believe most do, I am not sure about every.
<polopolo> ok
<polopolo> how can I see that package-dbgsym excist?
<ubotu> New bug: #123819 in gnome-panel (main) "panel problem with dual head on feisty latest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123819
<bdmurray> !backtrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #123821 in gftp (main) "gFTP spontaneously crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123821
<Pierre> hello
<Pierre> anyone with clue about the networkmanager + vpn + amd64? It's segfaulting like hell here :P
<Pierre> Jul  3 20:10:55 pierre-u64 kernel: [ 6080.104679]  nm-ppp-auth-dia[10117] : segfault at 0000000000000088 rip 00002af1ca03521b rsp 00007fffe6615ec0 error 4
<ubotu> New bug: #123822 in xfig (universe) "xfig export does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123822
<Pierre> googling about this problem, it seems to be very old. I wonder if I choose the right tool for that...
<ubotu> New bug: #123823 in Ubuntu "No sound from speaker outputs Asus A8N-SLI deluxe MOB with Realtek AC850 sound - Kbuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123823
<Pierre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/67881
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67881 in network-manager-pptp "Crash while trying to connect to PPTP server" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<Pierre> and not fixed.
<bdmurray> Pierre: looking
<bdmurray> Pierre: what release are you running?
<Pierre> feisty
<bdmurray> Pierre: the bug is marked as fixed released because it is fixed in the development version of Ubuntu - Gutsy Gibbon
<Pierre> "fixed release" means something else here :-)
<Pierre> "fixed commited"? ;)
<bdmurray> Pierre: here where?
<Pierre> < here
<bdmurray> heh
<Pierre> or in php, gd for the ones where I can fix something :)
<Pierre> is it possible to use the gutsy version with feisty?
<Pierre> or will the fix be backported at some point?
<bdmurray> not that I know of however, I haven't tried.  It does not look like a backport has been requested.
<Pierre> given that it is simply unusable without, I wonder why nobody asked it
<Pierre> I mean for vpn related connections
<bdmurray> The third to the last comment seems to link to some .debs for feisty and edgy
<bdmurray> so maybe that was sufficient for others
<bdmurray> Are you familiar with the backport process?
<Pierre> not really :P
<bdmurray> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bdmurray> There is a section on how to request new packages there
<bdmurray> There is also the Stable Release Update process which may be more appropriate in this case.
<bdmurray> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<bdmurray> As the application seems to be totally broken on amd64 and it is just one package.
<ubotu> New bug: #123824 in gnome-applets (main) "The error code is:" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123824
<Pierre> for the normal update, I did not see one in the last couple of weeks. I try to always keep my box updated :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123825 in Ubuntu "Add search functionality in translation website  of launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123825
<ubotu> New bug: #123826 in curl (main) "libcurl3-gnutls gutsy upgrade failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123826
<bdmurray> Pierre: if you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/ you can see the feisty package has not changed in quite a while
<Pierre> :P
<bdmurray> The next step would be to request an SRU or Backport for that package for Feisty
<Pierre> OT, are you murray@munich? (reading planet-U, only wondering :)
<bdmurray> nope, I'm afraid not
<Pierre> ok
<Pierre> so i think I will sadly run the vpn stuff under vbox until gusty
<Pierre> vbox+windows
<ubotu> New bug: #123827 in Ubuntu "feisty power management sees no battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123827
<Pierre> bdmurray, thanks for your help! :)
<Pierre> at least I know where to look now :)
<bdmurray> sure no problem
<Kmos> !tags
<ubotu> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<Kmos> nice
<Kmos> it's on the bot
<ubotu> New bug: #123829 in dhcp (main) "Latest Gutsy Upgrade does not connect to DHCP anymore." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123829
<ubotu> New bug: #123830 in Ubuntu "Some System Administration Gnome menu items disappears updating from Feisty to Gutsy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123830
<ubotu> New bug: #123828 in Ubuntu "gnome menu duplicates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123828
<ubotu> New bug: #123831 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_buffer_get_insert() (dup-of: 123066)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123831
<ubotu> New bug: #123832 in krusader (universe) "Krusader does not accept keyboard input after an Fx function has been invoked (notebook + PS/2 keyboard)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123832
<ubotu> New bug: #123833 in bricolage (universe) "installation errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123833
<ubotu> New bug: #123834 in getmail4 (universe) "getmail crashed with IOError in log()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123834
<ubotu> New bug: #123835 in gthumb (main) "Can't import pictures from Canon EOS 400D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123835
<ubotu> New bug: #123836 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit() (dup-of: 122941)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123836
<ubotu> New bug: #123837 in kmldonkey (universe) "kmldonkey should not depend on mldonkey-server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123837
<Veejay> Hi
<Veejay> Hello bugsquad
<Veejay> I have a quick question : I have a problem with the ubuntu splash screen (not the one displayed while booting, the one displayed after I log in)
<Veejay> So which package should I report the bug against?
<bdmurray> Are you using gnome or kde?
<Veejay> Gnome sir
<bdmurray> gdm (gnome display manager) then
<Veejay> OK
<Veejay> Thanks
<bdmurray> sure, no problem
<Veejay> GO GO VEEJAY!! TO LAUNCHPAD!!
<bdmurray> hmm, what do you mean by after you log in?
<ubotu> New bug: #123839 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted manager crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123839
<Veejay> bdmurray: Well, you know... You boot the computer
<Veejay> Then you arrive at the login screen
<Veejay> Login/Password, ENTER
<Veejay> And then, the gnome session begins
<Veejay> And there's a splash screen
<Veejay> With round corners
<Veejay> Though I can't find it on Google Images, maybe splash screen is not the good term
<Veejay> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/gnome09.png <--- It looks like that but centered, with round corners
<bdmurray> okay, that's not gdm then.  gdm is the login screen itself
<Veejay> Yeah
<Veejay> It's at the beginning of gnome-session
<ubotu> New bug: #123843 in gnome-panel (main) "Switch between workspaces makes new workspace dud and without menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123843
<ubotu> New bug: #123842 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome Emblem display when 4 Emblems and Mouse Hover" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123842
<ubotu> New bug: #123844 in gkrellm (universe) "Merge gkrellm 2.2.10-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123844
<ubotu> New bug: #123845 in boson (universe) "Merge boson 0.13-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123845
<ubotu> New bug: #123846 in network-manager-applet (main) "NetworkManager doesn't display or attempt to connect to wireless network with duplicate ESSID." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123846
<bdmurray> then gnome-session seems appropriate
<Veejay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/59479
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59479 in gnome-session "Gnome splash screen quits way too early" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Veejay> Looks like it's indeed the good package to report against
<Veejay> Thanks bdmurray
<Veejay> What's funny is that my bug's description is "Gnome splash screen never disappears"
<Veejay> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #123847 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5 in e_cal_backend_sync_dispose()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123847
<Veejay> OK, it had already been reported
<ubotu> New bug: #123848 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_line_width()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123848
<bdmurray> Veejay: waht bug number was it?
<Veejay> Let me check
<Veejay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/87990
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87990 in gnome-session "gdm splash screen wont disappear, until you open a window." [Low,Invalid] 
<Veejay> But there are many duplicates
<Veejay> And the guy is using Feisty, while I'm using the development release
<Veejay> Gutsy Gibbon
<ubotu> New bug: #123849 in Ubuntu "Please sync ubuntustudio-screensaver from the Ubuntu Studio repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123849
<bdmurray> Veejay: looking
<Veejay> But apparently
<Veejay> The guy's report was a bit light on the details
<bdmurray> Yeah, it was.  I'd try doing what sebastien mentions and then update the bug and setting it to Complete.
<seb128> don't reopen the gnome-session closed bug
<seb128> you have no indication that's the same bug, the submitter didn't give enough details
<Veejay> Are you talking to bdmurray?
<Veejay> Or me?
<seb128> easier to open a new one that spamming the old submitter
<Veejay> Cause I didn't open anything
<ubotu> New bug: #123851 in amarok (main) "amarokapp: libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123851
<seb128> whoever who would like to reopen a closed bug ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #123852 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "unabel to set virtual desktop vertical dimension to 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123852
<Veejay> hehe
<Veejay> I saw something that looked like my bug, so I left it as it was
<bdmurray> Veejay: incidentally how did you go about searching for / finding that bug?
<Veejay> bdmurray: You want feedback about my launchpad experience as an end usre?
<Veejay> user*
<Veejay> Or did I understand the question wrong?
<ubotu> New bug: #123850 in mono (main) "A List of issues with the Mono FileDialog from Windows.Forms" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123850
<Veejay> The biggest hurdle was finding the name of the package to report against
<Veejay> Then it went smoothly
<Veejay> Except that once you read the content of a bug
<Veejay> You can't really go back to the list of bugs related to your preliminary report
<Veejay> Unless you POST some data again
<bdmurray> Right I was curious what your search was that showed an Invalid bug report
<Veejay> bdmurray: Oh
<Veejay> In fact
<Veejay> It was not a search really
<Veejay> It was a bug report
<Veejay> Where the system found similar bug reports
<Veejay> That I read
<Veejay> And apparently one of them is invalid in the way that it lacks the needed information
<ubotu> New bug: #123733 in Ubuntu "no me funciona la impresora" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123733
<Veejay> Launchpad is english only?
<ubotu> New bug: #110272 in evolution (main) "[feisty]  When moving mail between folders a copy of it is always dropped into the trash folder" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110272
<ubotu> New bug: #123853 in Ubuntu "USB port stops working after irq 7 disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123853
<ubotu> New bug: #123854 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Brightness dialog doesn't go away after plugging in Lenovo T61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123854
<ubotu> New bug: #123855 in xmltv (universe) "libfile-slurp-perl needed for tv_validate_file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123855
<ubotu> New bug: #123856 in cron (main) "cron crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_initialize_minimal_internal()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123856
<ubotu> New bug: #123857 in Ubuntu "feisty-commercial does not include realplay, but edgy-commercial does!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123857
<ubotu> New bug: #123858 in mirrordir (universe) "mirrordir doesn't preserve times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123858
<ubotu> New bug: #123859 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 123767)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123859
<ubotu> New bug: #123860 in apache (universe) "please remove from archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123860
<ubotu> New bug: #123861 in Ubuntu "remote control device moves between /dev/input/event4 and event5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123861
<ubotu> New bug: #123862 in Ubuntu "tribe-2 desktop cd fails to boot in qemu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123862
<ubotu> New bug: #123863 in powertop (universe) "Please sync powertop (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123863
<ubotu> New bug: #123864 in collectd (universe) "collectd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123864
<ubotu> New bug: #123865 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse can not see tomcat installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123865
<ubotu> New bug: #123867 in Ubuntu "Adept fails to download updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123867
<ubotu> New bug: #123868 in f-spot (main) "f-spot does not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123868
<ubotu> New bug: #123870 in listen (universe) "[gutsy]  listen.py crashed on exit (SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New())" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123870
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-04
<ubotu> New bug: #123678 in Ubuntu "update problem" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123678
<ubotu> New bug: #123871 in Ubuntu "bug "update-manager"  var/log/dist-upgrade/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123871
<abultman> Hey, in case nobody already noticed, there's a bug in the recent freeradius available for ubuntu feisty fawn (1.1.3-1) - line 15 of the init script tries to run 'source', but the init script is #!/bin/sh - if you cahnge it to #!/bin/bash it runs fine
<abultman> Freeradius-ldap, anyway
<abultman> Setting up freeradius-ldap (1.1.3-1) ...
<abultman> /etc/init.d/freeradius: 15: source: not found
<ubotu> New bug: #123874 in nautilus (main) "Gnome Buttons doesn't support more than one click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123874
<ubotu> New bug: #123875 in evolution (main) "can't send  JPEG files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123875
<ubotu> New bug: #123877 in freeradius (universe) "freeradius-ldap (1.1.3-1) on ubuntu 7.04 has a bad command in the init script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123877
<ubotu> New bug: #123879 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[SRU]  feisty missing support for intel graphics hardware" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123879
<ubotu> New bug: #123881 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty]  Can't assign myself a static IP on wireless card using WPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123881
<ubotu> New bug: #123882 in firefox (main) "Some web sites reload infinitely, but not on Opera" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123882
<ubotu> New bug: #123883 in Ubuntu "No resume image bug w/ 2.16.20-15" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123883
<ubotu> New bug: #123884 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Incorrect version number displayed in documentation " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123884
<ubotu> New bug: #123885 in Ubuntu "failed to start Ubuntu 7.10 Tribe 2 (radeon x800 xl pcie)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123885
<ubotu> New bug: #123886 in gnome-panel (main) "Actualization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123886
<ubotu> New bug: #123888 in mdadm (main) "boot hangs with missing RAID device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123888
<ubotu> New bug: #123889 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123889
<ubotu> New bug: #123890 in update-manager (main) "apache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123890
<ubotu> New bug: #123891 in firefox (main) "No spelling suggestions on right click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123891
<ubotu> New bug: #123893 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Oops when configuring packages on recent 2.6.22-7 kernels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123893
<ubotu> New bug: #123894 in Ubuntu "Scroll buttons associated with the touchpad are sometimes not usable after hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123894
<ubotu> New bug: #123895 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123895
<ubotu> New bug: #123896 in bbdb (main) "Candidate revision bbdb_2.35.cvs20060204-1.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123896
<ubotu> New bug: #123897 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123897
<ubotu> New bug: #123901 in synaptic (main) "add a "Show Copyright Information" item to right click or package menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123901
<ubotu> New bug: #123902 in emacs-goodies-el (main) "Candidate revision emacs-goodies-el_26.11-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123902
<ubotu> New bug: #123903 in nxml-mode (universe) "Candidate revision nxml-mode_20041004-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123903
<ubotu> New bug: #123904 in w3m-el (universe) "Candidate revision w3m-el_1.4.4-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123904
<ubotu> New bug: #123905 in Ubuntu "TDK 5200B CD-RW Stalls Bootup when Plugged In" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123905
<ubotu> New bug: #123906 in erc (universe) "Merge erc 5.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123906
<ubotu> New bug: #123907 in muse-el (universe) "Merge muse-el 3.03-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123907
<ubotu> New bug: #123908 in Ubuntu "Missing packages for Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123908
<ubotu> New bug: #123910 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "new upstream version available 3.0-alpha6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123910
<ubotu> New bug: #123912 in galeon (universe) "gconf schema couldn't be found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123912
<ubotu> New bug: #123913 in wv (main) "wvWare crashed with SIGSEGV in wvAssembleSimplePAP()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123913
<ubotu> New bug: #123914 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager doesn't initially connect to wired network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123914
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, are you an x64 user by any chance?
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i'm not, sorry
<DarkMageZ> you don't happen to know of any x64 amarok users? (edgy/feisty/gutsy) with a pbuilder environment? and afew minutes to spare
<ScottK> DarkMageZ: IIRC nixternal has something 64 bit.  Time to spare you'd have to ask him.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: hmmm....not off the top of my head.
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: I'm an x86-64 user, although not of amarok
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, i suppose totem or rhythmbox will do :)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> What for?
<DarkMageZ> i'm interested in knowning how easily the JESS plugin from libvisual-0.4-plugins crashes for you x64 users. there's 2 open bug reports about it and if it's easy to replicate then it might be worth testing the patch from upstream
* RAOF downloads, and turns off the gapless backend
<DarkMageZ> for rhythmbox you'll probably need to rename the ~/.gstreamer-0.10 folder so the list of libvisual plugins will be regenerated
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: You don't need to mess with ~/.gstreamer, and the answer is "extremely easy to crash"
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, if you've got the time & the pbuilder for it. it'd be cool if you could build the new source package which contains the potential fix.
<DarkMageZ> http://mirror.randumb.org/darkmagez/libvisplugnew/ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/3644818/libvisual-plugins_0.4.0.dfsg.1.orig.tar.gz
<DarkMageZ> and see if that stops the crashing :)
* RAOF upedates his gutsy pbuilder
<ubotu> New bug: #123917 in firefox (main) "Can't start Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123917
<ubotu> New bug: #123918 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox 0.10.0 locks up Ubuntu 7.04 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123918
<ubotu> New bug: #123919 in maelstrom (multiverse) "Merge maelstrom (1.4.3-L3.0.6-7) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123919
<ubotu> New bug: #123920 in Ubuntu "Bluetooth Keyboard/Mouse won't work in LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123920
<ubotu> New bug: #123921 in compiz (main) ""Always on Visible Workspace" has no effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123921
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Seems to work here.  Did the things which crashed the old version, and it sailed through
<DarkMageZ> ok cool. now i'm motivated to finish the packaging :)
<RAOF> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123924 in netbase (main) "outdated /etc/protocols, need update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123924
<ubotu> New bug: #123926 in totem (main) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123926
<ubotu> New bug: #123927 in kopete (main) "kopete MSN not working behind firewall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123927
<ubotu> New bug: #123928 in Ubuntu "canna server can not be reached" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123928
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #123929 in Ubuntu "broken networking after suspend - meta-bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123929
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #123930 in Ubuntu "applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123930
<ubotu> New bug: #123931 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123931
<ubotu> New bug: #123932 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Non-standard units, inconsistent with other GNOME apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123932
<ubotu> New bug: #123933 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "BugList should return a set of int, not string" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123933
<thekorn> Argh ^^^
<ubotu> New bug: #123934 in libvisual-plugins (universe) "[debdiff]  bunch of fixes for libvisual-plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123934
<ubotu> New bug: #123935 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123935
<ubotu> New bug: #123936 in adept (main) "adept doesn't allow you to turn off backport repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123936
<ubotu> New bug: #123937 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in show_description() (dup-of: 122914)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123937
<ubotu> New bug: #123939 in acidrip (multiverse) "acidrip does not rip subtitles after caching dvd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123939
<ubotu> New bug: #123940 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  evolution rss plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123940
<ubotu> New bug: #123941 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy-player closed-crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123941
<RAOF> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> New bug: #123943 in firebird2 (universe) "fb_lock_mgr segfault every 5 minutes on AMD64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123943
<ubotu> New bug: #123923 in Ubuntu "Slow hibernate allowed for unsafe login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123923
<ubotu> New bug: #123944 in nbd (main) "empty fstab after disconnecting device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123944
<ubotu> New bug: #123887 in Ubuntu "KCrash handler" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123887
<ubotu> New bug: #123938 in mc (universe) "some malfunction, don't want to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123938
<ubotu> New bug: #123945 in rezound (universe) "FTBFS in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123945
<ubotu> New bug: #123946 in wine (universe) "ubuntu package not synced to debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123946
<ubotu> New bug: #123948 in xine-lib (main) "corrupt xine catalog.cache clobbers playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123948
<ubotu> New bug: #123949 in python-scientific (universe) "python-scientific: Crashes when deleting NetCDFFile instance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123949
<ubotu> New bug: #123951 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123951
<ubotu> New bug: #123952 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Compiz-Fusion Scale Addons Plugin not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123952
<ubotu> New bug: #123953 in openoffice.org (main) "i will say it in french: dans le traitement de texte open office, si vous voulez vous servir du curseur de la rglette pour aligner des lignes sur la droite vous gnrez des tas de traits verticaux, il faut alors sortir et rouvrir le document pour les supprimer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123953
<ubotu> New bug: #123957 in kdemultimedia (main) "Kmix volume control don't work with OSS-linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123957
<ubotu> New bug: #123958 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashes with glib error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123958
<ralph> We're having problems installing 7.04 AMD64 and I've raised bug #123732.  We're happy to invest time researching but could do with a pointer or two where to initially look.  Is this the right place to ask for a bit of triage?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123732 in ubiquity "Feisty Desktop CD installation Hangs at 5% on AMD64 with SATA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123732
<ubotu> New bug: #123959 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_ptr_array_add()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123959
<Insomnia1> What does this mean please and can I correct it: bogl_init failed. I searched, but did not find an answer elsewhere
<Insomnia1> bogl_init failed
<ubotu> New bug: #123960 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with AttributeError in getScreens()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123960
<ralph> Insomnial: does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417649 help?
<Insomnia1> Thank You. I am checking...
<Insomnia1> Oh, that's the one I had been reading allready. But those guys have the same problem, but no solution or explanation
<pochu> slomo!
<pochu> slomo: I've packaged liferea 1.2.19, which fixes an endless loop. It's at http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/liferea_1.2.19-0ubuntu1.dsc, if you can take a look :)
<pochu> slomo: no other changes, no new debian release...
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> howdy coNP :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123961 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  vim-rails" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123961
<ubotu> New bug: #123962 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop.exe crashes when closing the "file open" dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123962
<ubotu> New bug: #123965 in gnome-nettool (main) "network doesnt start at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123965
<ubotu> New bug: #123966 in hal (main) "[gutsy]  cannot install hal into a chroot where /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket is unavailable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123966
<ubotu> New bug: #123955 in alacarte "Can't drag menu items into the root System menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123955
<ubotu> New bug: #123970 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to 7.04 failed.  did not install tomcat5.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123970
<ubotu> New bug: #123972 in gimp (main) "Gimp PSD Plugin Integer Overflow Vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123972
<ubotu> New bug: #123974 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123974
<ubotu> New bug: #123975 in evolution (main) "Evolution randomly crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123975
<ubotu> New bug: #123976 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123976
<ubotu> New bug: #123977 in vdr-plugin-xineliboutput (universe) "should be rebuilt against newer xine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123977
<slomo_> pochu: one moment
<ubotu> New bug: #123969 in debian-installer (main) "Hallo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123969
<ubotu> New bug: #123978 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office crashes when producing various graphs in one spreadsheet file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123978
<ubotu> New bug: #123979 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123979
<ubotu> New bug: #123980 in tuxkart (universe) "feisty 32bit: seg fault after game menu "start game" selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123980
<ubotu> New bug: #123981 in gedit (main) "Option don't save" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123981
<ubotu> New bug: #123982 in Ubuntu "device mapper lists all physical partitions " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123982
<Veejay> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #123983 in libflash (universe) "package libflash-swfplayer 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas com dependncias - deixando por configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123983
<ubotu> New bug: #123984 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy Gibbon: Test of tribe 2. Installation." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123984
<Veejay> I would like to raise someone's attention about how the font cache is regenerated each time a ttf-something package is installed, when it would be nice if it could be regenerated once after all the font packages have been installed. Where should I report that?
<Veejay> (During upgrades in particular)
<ubotu> New bug: #123985 in libflash (universe) "package libflash0c2 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script retornou erro do status de sada 135" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123985
<seb128> Veejay: that's known and being worked
<seb128> Veejay: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-dpkg@lists.debian.org/msg11567.html
<Veejay> That's pretty awesome
<Veejay> Thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> Veejay: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dpkg-triggers
<ubotu> New bug: #123986 in glibc (main) "ldconfig crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123986
<ubotu> New bug: #123987 in libflash (universe) "package libflash-mozplugin 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas com dependncias - deixando por configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123987
<pochu> slomo_: thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #123988 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123988
<ubotu> New bug: #123989 in totem (main) "undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123989
<ubotu> New bug: #123991 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gconv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123991
<ubotu> New bug: #123992 in Ubuntu "Problems with USB-speakers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123992
<ubotu> New bug: #123993 in debian-installer (main) "how to instal the ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123993
<ubotu> New bug: #123994 in zenity (main) "Gutsy: Zenity dialog-creator fails to return a value." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123994
<jeromeg> can someone of the canonical team have a look at bug 123857 about feisty-commercial repo ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123857 in Ubuntu "feisty-commercial does not include realplay, but edgy-commercial does!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123857
<ubotu> New bug: #123995 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gnome desktop startup errro and alert about program error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123995
<ubotu> New bug: #123997 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed following a link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123997
<ubotu> New bug: #123998 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123998
<ubotu> New bug: #123999 in alacarte (main) "Gutsy: Menu editor shows "Control Center" selection twise." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123999
<ubotu> New bug: #124000 in gnome-utils (main) "disk analyzer (baobab)  on gutsy to silent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124000
<ubotu> New bug: #124001 in planner-el (universe) "Sync planner-el_3.41.arch.123-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124001
<ubotu> New bug: #124002 in totem (main) "trouble with totem on ibm thinkpad r51 (Radeon Mobility M7 LW ) mplayer work fine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124002
<ubotu> New bug: #124003 in gparted (main) "[gutsy]  gparted lacks ability to scroll on info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124003
<ubotu> New bug: #124004 in kdebase (main) "Feisty: Kicker crashed, don't know why (backtrace attached)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124004
<carthik> 'sup
<Hobbsee> hiya carthik
<carthik> Hi Hobbsee. :)
<Hobbsee> carthik: oh yay, bugstats working again
<Hobbsee> carthik: you could probably get someone to stick that on p.u.c if you're having hosting troubles, btw
<carthik> Hobbsee, nah - its just that I got a new laptop and the ssh key-based login is failing on this laptop (but of course!)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<carthik> I just have to get in touch with the ubuntu-in.org admins to get this fixed, I suppose.
<ubotu> New bug: #124005 in rhythmbox (main) "Autoupdate song lyrics window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124005
<ubotu> New bug: #124006 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracyplayer.real crashed with TypeError in id)()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124006
<shirish> seb128: are you on buddy?
<jrib> jdstrand: bug #1 works
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jdstrand> jrib: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #124007 in firefox "Firefox does not install midi plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124007
<ubotu> New bug: #124008 in curl (main) "libcurl4-openssl no longer exists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124008
<ubotu> New bug: #124009 in apport (main) "apport shows indeterminate upload progress" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124009
<ccm> are missing translations in the ubuntu main package considered a bug?
<coNP> ccm: I guess no, if it is included in some language pack file
<ccm> well its the dialogue for deleting the recent file list
<ccm> so its quite central
<coNP> ccm: oh, that is maybe that some string are not localized
<coNP> ccm: which application is it?
<ccm> gutsy, gnome desktop. Places=>Recent Documents=>Delete List
<ccm> so its gnome itself
<coNP> you mean "clear recent documents"?
<ccm> yes right
<ccm> see only the german link here
<ccm> the popup has a correct title
<ccm> but the body (three lines of text) are english
<coNP> which body
<ccm> when you click on "clear recent documents" a windows pops up, right?
<ccm> The lines "If you clear the ... ... all applications" are english
<ccm> I can provide you with a screenshot if that is better
<ubotu> New bug: #124010 in kover (universe) "Merge kover (1:2.9.6-4) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124010
<ubotu> New bug: #124011 in Ubuntu "gutsy cifs error 13" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124011
<coNP> ccm: please do that
<ccm> mail?
<ccm> has launchpad a file storage system without opening a bug report?
<coNP> ccm: can you upload it somewhere?
<ccm> doing so right now
<ubotu> New bug: #124012 in vdr-plugin-xineliboutput (universe) "Please sync vdr-plugin-xineliboutput (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124012
<coNP> seb128: you left my gtksourceview entry in the list
<coNP> in fact we could delete it, since your gtksourceview2 package superseedes that, am I right?
<ccm> coNP: http://files-upload.com/347647/recent-translation.png.html
<ccm> you have to wait there for 30 secunds until download starts
<ccm> sorry for this thingy
<ccm> first google hit on "file upload"
<ccm> :)
<coNP> now I have to wait 30 seconds to access that file
<coNP> np :)
<ccm> i mean, enjoy the time
<ccm> :)
<ccm> i have to add: this is the tribe-2 live cd (not installed)
<coNP> thanks ccm, I will have a look
<ccm> coNP: thanks, and let me know where to put an information like this the next time so i dont need to bother you again :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124013 in gnupg2 (main) "Please promote gnupg-agent binary from Universe to Main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124013
<seb128> coNP: in what list?
<coNP> seb128: desktop team weekly todo list
<coNP> that is in fact a table :)
<seb128> coNP: it's in a green line, means that's something uploaded
<coNP> okay
<coNP> esound is ready, someone can check it if wants that
<ubotu> New bug: #124014 in gambas (universe) "Please remove gambas binaries for !i386" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124014
<ubotu> New bug: #124015 in firefox (main) "libgnomevfs WARNING when making firefox default browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124015
<ubotu> New bug: #124016 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124016
<ubotu> New bug: #124017 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer fails to render subtitles with multiple character sets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124017
<coNP> what to do about bug 123822
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123822 in xfig "xfig export does not work" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123822
<coNP> I would make transfig recommendation -> suggestion (since the latter are automatically installed now -- if I am right, and experienced user can decide if they really want transfig or not)
<coNP> (other users, however, wants xfig *to work*)
<ubotu> New bug: #124018 in network-manager (main) "reinstantiate dropped changelog entries on next upload" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124018
<ubotu> New bug: #124019 in homebank "carcost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124019
<ubotu> New bug: #124022 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server-5.0 package can't be installed because of segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124022
<ubotu> New bug: #124024 in Ubuntu "DSL connection gone after first reboot - cannot restore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124024
<coNP> ccm: I think it already got translated
<coNP> ccm: please try to dist-upgrade and file a bug otherwise
<ubotu> New bug: #124025 in fortune-mod (main) "'strfile' does not create a valid file for fortune" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124025
<ubotu> New bug: #124026 in compiz (main) "sane defaults  smart placement instead of cascade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124026
<ubotu> New bug: #124027 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124027
<ubotu> New bug: #124028 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_event_apply_filters()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124028
<ubotu> New bug: #124029 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes randomly whilst Zimbra Webmail is open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124029
<ubotu> New bug: #124030 in libsdl1.2 (main) "Gutsy: Update SDL_gfx package to the latest stable version." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124030
<jimqode> i'm a newbie in bugsquad
<jimqode> does this need to be closed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crystalcursors/+bug/53717
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53717 in crystalcursors "Installation fails" [Undecided,New] 
<seb128> jimqode: hi, looking
<jimqode> seb128, is this the right place to ask questions regarding bug triaging?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> jimqode: you can mark the bug fixed
<jimqode> seb128, ok. one more question. can this one marked confirmed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crystalcursors/+bug/53717
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53717 in crystalcursors "Installation fails" [Undecided,New] 
<jimqode> sorry
<jimqode> wrong link. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unclutter/+bug/54148
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54148 in unclutter "unclutter -keystroke does not work" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #124032 in Ubuntu "KADU application to be packaged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124032
<seb128> jimqode: if you get the bug as well you can mark it confirmed
<seb128> jimqode: looks like it happen to several users, so you can confirm it
<jimqode> seb128, I haven't tried it but two people confirmed it with a comment
<jimqode> ok thank you. I think I got the hang of it
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> thank you for the bug triage work ;)
<jimqode> seb128, Somebody help me, I can't stop contributing :P
<ubotu> New bug: #124033 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy: Keyboard was not set correctly after install." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124033
<ubotu> New bug: #124034 in tomboy (main) "no way to link a file with spaces in path" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124034
<seb128> ;)
<coNP> anyone to kickban jimqode? :D
<ubotu> New bug: #124035 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "reply to all - doesn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124035
<ubotu> New bug: #124036 in multisync0.90 (universe) "Unable to find MSyncPlugin" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124036
<ubotu> New bug: #124037 in Ubuntu "Instaler Crasher (Kubuntu)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124037
<ubotu> New bug: #124038 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124038
<ubotu> New bug: #124039 in Ubuntu "No sound after updating OS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124039
<ubotu> New bug: #124040 in epiphany-browser (main) "newegg.com site's options menu hides behind the 4th of July banner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124040
<ubotu> New bug: #124041 in Ubuntu "Feisty 7.04 Server installer hangs at 85% under vmware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124041
<ubotu> New bug: #124043 in gksu (main) "nautilus-gksu should somehow highlight the window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124043
<ubotu> New bug: #124044 in libfilesys-diskspace-perl (universe) "libfilesys-diskspace-perl: wrong path for license" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124044
<ubotu> New bug: #124046 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_pointer()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124046
<ubotu> New bug: #124047 in kubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "add libtunepimp5-mp3 dependance to kubuntu-restricted-extras" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124047
<thekorn> dholbach: still around? :)
<thekorn> dholbach: I added a patch to fix bug 123933, which is easier than expected,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123933 in python-launchpad-bugs "BugList should return a set of int, not string" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123933
<thekorn> IMHO we should have this in main
<ubotu> New bug: #124049 in debian-installer (main) "hd-media not able to mount and detect iso on /dev/sda" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124049
<ubotu> New bug: #124050 in libmtp (main) "mtp-detect fails with sansa c150" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124050
<dholbach> thekorn: woah nice
<dholbach> thekorn: feel free to committ
<thekorn> dholbach: okay,
<dholbach> I'll package it tomorrow
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<thekorn> see you tommorrow
<ubotu> New bug: #124052 in gnome-network (universe) "network-admin/nm-applet disparity confuses users." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124052
<ubotu> New bug: #124053 in evolution (main) ""edit" button doesn't get disabled after adding/editing mail account" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124053
<ubotu> New bug: #124054 in firefox (main) "firefox hangs after changing gnome theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124054
<ubotu> New bug: #124055 in backuppc (main) "backuppc spanish translation error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124055
<ubotu> New bug: #124057 in python-tclink (universe) "Please sync python-tclink 3.4.0-6 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124057
<ubotu> New bug: #124058 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124058
<ubotu> New bug: #124059 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124059
<tck> anyone around?
<ubotu> New bug: #124060 in banshee (universe) "Songs fail to import" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124060
<coNP_> tck: sure
<ubotu> New bug: #124062 in firefox (main) "No support for Mozilla under UNBUNTU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124062
<ScottK> tck: Yes?
<coNP_> !ask |tck
<ubotu> tck: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124064 in hplip (main) "hpssd.py crashed with IOError in daemonize()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124064
<ubotu> New bug: #124065 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124065
<tck> the app gnome-about-me is using for what purpose?
<tck> just a personal information storage tool?
<Nafallo> run it and see :-)
<tck> well yes
<coNP_> wow... help button is very useful :)
<tck> but the problem is when i ran it and it gave an evolution error
<ubotu> New bug: #124066 in exaile (universe) "closing last playlist tab makes it unable to display any playlist again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124066
<ogra> Nafallo, pffft, stsing the obvious
<ogra> *stating
<tck> i don't use evolution and un-installed it
<Nafallo> stores things in the evolution addressbook AFAIK :-)
<Nafallo> ogra: ofcourse :-)
<tck> however gnome-about-me depends on evolution-data-server to be installed
<ogra> uninstalling evo is fine ... but you should keep evolution-data-server ...
<tck> right Nafallo
<Nafallo> using evo is even better though ;-)
<tck> so why when i uninstall evolution is that left, since it depends on evolution solely to work?
<Nafallo> but I'm stating the obvious again :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> e-d-s works standalone, its only a backend ...
<Nafallo> I should use thunderbird though :-/
<ogra> i should get less mails ...
<Nafallo> lol
<coNP_> many gnome apps depend on that
<coNP_> or maybe only important ones
<Nafallo> 1,2G    /var/mail/magicalforest.se/nafallo/
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> why did I do that again?
<Nafallo> ip ro ls should NOT be used
* Nafallo tries to teach himself that
<ogra> ogra@laptop:~$ du -hcs .evolution/
<ogra> hmm ....
<ogra> runs since 4min now
<Nafallo> you should have left out the c :-)
<ogra> ergh
<ogra> indeed
<Nafallo> atleast you didn't /exec -o'd it ;-)
<tck> im getting messages saying gnome-about-me is not installed when trying to remove it via dpkg or apt-get
<tck> i can see it in /usr/bin/gnome-about-me , is it hard coded into gnome ?
<Nafallo> tck: I think it belongs to gnome-control-center or so...
<tck> the only way i see that i can remove it is to delete the app manually
<coNP> !file gnome-about-me
<coNP> !find gnome-about-me
<tck> it errors when i start (because i dont have evolution) so i dont want to keep it
<Nafallo> nafallo@silverfairy:~ $ dpkg -L gnome-control-center | grep about-me
<Nafallo> /usr/bin/gnome-about-me
<ubotu> File gnome-about-me found in gnome-control-center
<Nafallo> I'm faster :-)
<coNP> Nafallo: okay for me, ubotu is only a silly bot :D
<Nafallo> hehe
<ogra> Nafallo, wow, it took still ages ...
<ogra> ogra@laptop:~$ du -hs .evolution/
<ogra> 3,9G    .evolution/
<Nafallo> ogra: that's probably a lot of non-sense? :-)
<ogra> well, its a huge archive :) i love to have that hand while travelling
<Nafallo> ogra: I've had .evolution changing names on fully cached mailboxes and starting anew :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #124067 in Ubuntu "Desktop on a cube does not work properly sometimes on ubuntu." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124067
<ubotu> New bug: #124068 in kdepim (main) "Akregator and Kontact File conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124068
<tck> anyone running Gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #124070 in katapult (main) "Please sync katapult 0.3.2.1-1 from debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124070
<ubotu> New bug: #124072 in xmotd (universe) "Please sync xmotd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124072
<ubotu> New bug: #124073 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gnome menu System->Preference->Appearance->Fonts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124073
<ubotu> New bug: #124074 in kdepim (main) "Dependency changes for S/MIME and GPG by default in kmail" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124074
<ubotu> New bug: #124077 in libnet-perl (universe) "Net::FTP in ascii mode dropping last char in line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124077
<ubotu> New bug: #124078 in Ubuntu "Login Photo preference tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124078
<ubotu> New bug: #124079 in slune (universe) "Please sync slune (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124079
<ubotu> New bug: #124080 in Ubuntu "radio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124080
<ubotu> New bug: #124081 in gnome-utils (main) "hidernate failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124081
<ubotu> New bug: #124083 in gnome-panel (main) "weather applet sometimes fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124083
<ubotu> New bug: #124084 in firefox (main) "patch dropped: disable middle-click paste" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124084
<ubotu> New bug: #124085 in amarok (main) "amarok is broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124085
<ubotu> New bug: #124086 in Ubuntu "Network controller does not get an IP address via DHCP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124086
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-05
<ubotu> New bug: #124088 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel Oops: 0000 [#1] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124088
<ubotu> New bug: #124090 in alsa-driver (main) "[Gutsy] No sound with Audigy 2 card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124090
<ubotu> New bug: #124091 in vino (main) "vino-preferences crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124091
<ubotu> New bug: #124092 in evince (main) "evince doesn't resize "side pane" correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124092
<ubotu> New bug: #124093 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "dependency conflict in ubuntustudio scheduled update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124093
<ubotu> New bug: #124095 in clamav (universe) "Gutsy Clamav  update and reinstall error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124095
<ubotu> New bug: #124076 in Ubuntu "Dancing windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124076
<ubotu> New bug: #124096 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.3 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124096
<ubotu> New bug: #124097 in Ubuntu "fallo en el paquete update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124097
<ubotu> New bug: #124098 in Ubuntu "fallo en el paquete update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124098
<ubotu> New bug: #124099 in gdm (main) "gdm doesn't prompt "make this session default ?"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124099
<ubotu> New bug: #124102 in firefox (main) "Firefox and 3-digit colors in CSS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124102
<ubotu> New bug: #124101 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  please sync package fldigi from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124101
<ubotu> New bug: #124103 in tomboy (main) "Crash tomboy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124103
<ubotu> New bug: #124104 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with signal 5 in g_thread_create_full()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124104
<ubotu> New bug: #124105 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythmbox crashes on launch (Gutsy Tribe 1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124105
<ubotu> New bug: #124107 in listen (universe) "listen crash when clicking on visualization for second time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124107
<ubotu> New bug: #124110 in stellarium (universe) "Please sync stellarium (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124110
<ubotu> New bug: #124111 in banshee (universe) "banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124111
<ubotu> New bug: #124113 in iputils (main) "ping6 doesn't support ICMPv6 Node Information DNS Name queries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124113
<ubotu> New bug: #124115 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes at any homepage request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124115
<ubotu> New bug: #124117 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with IndexError in _Read()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124117
<ubotu> New bug: #124118 in guikachu (universe) "guikachu can't open its own files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124118
<ubotu> New bug: #124119 in Ubuntu "power management scripts should respect hdparm.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124119
<ubotu> New bug: #124121 in hal (main) "Viewing Hardware info crashes on launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124121
<ubotu> New bug: #124122 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 123480)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124122
<ubotu> New bug: #124124 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "evdev (kernel) module is not loadable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124124
<ubotu> New bug: #124125 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode.conf inconsistency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124125
<ubotu> New bug: #124126 in Ubuntu "Enable automount with static mount points" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124126
<ubotu> New bug: #124127 in libfilesys-diskspace-perl (universe) "Please sync libfilesys-diskspace-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124127
<ubotu> New bug: #124128 in evolution (main) "unable to edit account information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124128
<krazye> hi, I would like to report a bug that I havn't seen an answer for on the forums
<crimsun> what do you need assistance with specifically?
<krazye> nothing really, its just a small bug; but it doesnt really affect me in any way
<krazye> its just when I log in sometimes, the 8 dots that seperate the tasks from the rest of the panel get pixel blurred
<crimsun> meaning...in gnome in the default Ubuntu bottom panel?
<krazye> no, the top one
<krazye> left of the clock
<crimsun> the separator beside the Notification Area?
<krazye> yeah
<crimsun> all right.  Do you need assistance filing the bug report, or...?
<krazye> is there any special way I can do it without registering for anything?
<crimsun> nope.
<krazye> or am I just alright by telling you guys
<crimsun> you're "alright" [sic]  regardless the approach you take.  If you'd like notification of debugging/fixing, then it's best to file it yourself.
<krazye> how do I file the bug report?
<crimsun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+filebug
<krazye> im not going to get emailed about unrelated ubuntu stuff if I register, will I?
<crimsun> meaning will Launchpad spam you with viagra links?  Not that I can tell.
<krazye> no, i mean updates about the website
<crimsun> "the website"?
<crimsun> you'll receive updates to the _bug report_ if you file it yourself
<crimsun> you won't receive updates to the bugs reports that _I_ file, for instance.
<krazye> ok
<krazye> ty
<crimsun> np.
<krazye> would you mind answering me a quick question regarding the loading process?
<crimsun> can you clarify what you mean by "loading process"?
<krazye> all the loading that is done before the login screen
<crimsun> ok, the boot sequence.  Sure.
<krazye> what can usually takes up most/or a lot of the time in the boot sequence
<crimsun> it's nearly always disk I/O
<crimsun> there's a program called bootchart that you can install if you'd like to see what specific things are doing so
<krazye> whats strange was that I did an update about a week ago and now its taking two times longer than it used to boot
<krazye> i can't be sure what I installed, so thats why I asked.
<crimsun> well, install the bootchart package and have a go.
<krazye> thanks crimsun, your a  good help
<crimsun> np.
<ubotu> New bug: #124129 in Ubuntu "Erro ao abir .doc no OpenOffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124129
<krazye> thanks crimsun for telling me about bootchart, it seems reading my external hard drive has slowed down the boatloading
<ubotu> New bug: #124130 in synaptic (main) "Cant' report a Synaptic Package Manager bug if Firefox is already running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124130
<ubotu> New bug: #124131 in linux-meta (main) "Suspend and Hibernate don't work in low-latency kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124131
<ubotu> New bug: #124132 in gnome-hearts (universe) "gnome-hearts crashed with signal 5 in load_card_styles()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124132
<ubotu> New bug: #124134 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice.org: printed documents miss some russian letters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124134
<ubotu> New bug: #124135 in nautilus (main) "crash nautilus mountin cd/dvd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124135
<ubotu> New bug: #124136 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[needs packaging]  Thunderbird 2.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124136
<ubotu> New bug: #124138 in music-applet (universe) "music-applet crashed with TypeError: function takes exactly 0 arguments (1 given)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124138
<ubotu> New bug: #124139 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in fxMagicLampModelStep()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124139
<RAOF> Awesome.  It seems one of the recent python-gtk/gnome updates broke a bunch of applets
<ubotu> New bug: #124140 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Google Desktop extension crashes Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124140
<ubotu> New bug: #124141 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel bug when installing clamav-freshclam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124141
<ubotu> New bug: #124142 in evince (main) "Two shortcuts per chapter in Side Pane" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124142
<ubotu> New bug: #124144 in ubiquity (main) "Saying no to partition resize breaks options." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124144
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<kompressor> greetings dholbach thekorn
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> hey kompressor
<ubotu> New bug: #124145 in libtunepimp (main) "Please sync libtunepimp (main) from Debian unstable (main) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124145
<ubotu> New bug: #124146 in kdebase (main) "Intermittent focus problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124146
<thekorn> hey kompressor
<kompressor> ole thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #124147 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV on reply" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124147
<ubotu> New bug: #124148 in alsa-driver (main) "M-Audio Revolution: no sound in the rear speakers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124148
<Admiral_Chicago> is it a hug day?
<Admiral_Chicago> no the topic is full of *lies*
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, it is...eh?
<ubotu> New bug: #124149 in network-manager (main) "network-manager signal strength bars are always full" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124149
<ubotu> New bug: #124150 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124150
<ubotu> New bug: #124151 in python-visual (universe) "python-visual needs to be fixed to use new boost libraries" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124151
<ubotu> New bug: #124152 in gnome-panel (main) "visual glitch?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124152
<thekorn> dholbach: It would be nice if we can make a decision on the LaunchpadConnector thing soon,
<thekorn> I mean which method we choose
<thekorn> I prefer the current implementation
<dholbach> thekorn: yes, we should agree on that soon
<dholbach> I'll review it now
<dholbach> thekorn: will HTMLOperations.py vanish completely at some stage?
<ubotu> New bug: #124155 in clamav (universe) "package clamav-daemon 0.90.3-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 139 zur?ck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124155
<ubotu> New bug: #124156 in imapsync (universe) "Please sync imapsync 1.219-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124156
<thekorn> dholbach: yeah, my current idea is to remove HTMLOperations
<thekorn> it's not needed anymore
<dholbach> it looks quite good to me
<dholbach> I think we should go with your solution
<ubotu> New bug: #124157 in rhythmbox (main) "Wishlist: Better Radio Support " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124157
<ubotu> New bug: #124158 in incron (universe) "Please sync incron 0.5.5-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124158
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, cool
<thekorn> dholbach: my plan for today:
<ubotu> New bug: #124159 in Ubuntu "broadcom 43xx wireless regression in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124159
<thekorn> writing unittests for Bug.py and Buglist.py
<dholbach> your implementation comes quite close to what I had in mind - so that's cool
<dholbach> nice
<coNP> is it intended that applications run from panel / menu does not inherit the PATH from .bashrc / .bash_profile?
<seb128> coNP: yes, .bash* as indicated by the name is something used by bash
<persia> coNP: It's not intended so much as a natural result of the combination of the architecture and the mechanism used to log in graphically ([gxk] dm)
<coNP> oh, so it is a plain bash -> dash conversion issue?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but when you run gedit you don't run bash
<seb128> there is no need of a shell to start a desktop application
<coNP> sure
<coNP> we have bug 114606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114606 in emacs-snapshot "Wrong $PATH in emacs-snapshot-gtk when started from the panel" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114606
<coNP> and of course  'zenity --info --title PATH --text=$PATH' gives the same result (started from the panel)
<seb128> it's Invalid
<coNP> okay, thanks
<seb128> it relies on a bash configuration but is not using bash
<seb128> he should modify the PATH in /etc/environment or using pam
<persia> That's user error: the user needs to use .xsession to configure variables that will be available to everything in the X environment.
<coNP> sure
<persia> seb128: /etc/environment?
<coNP> /etc/environment is bad :)
<coNP> that is what gets used
<coNP> no, it is not, but I mean global config options are used
<seb128> persia: that's a filename, type "cat /etc/environment" on a command line to see its content
<coNP> if he wanted user options he should set its .xsession
<seb128> coNP: he can use .gdmrc
<persia> seb128: Yes.  More specifically, it's a global environment configuration file for the machine, and I doubt that a patch entry including "/home/chris/adabas/bin" is necessarily useful for other users.
<seb128> persia: you can add ~/bin, no?
<coNP> you shouldn't
<seb128> coNP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/64064 also
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64064 in pam "would be nice to add ~/bin to the default PATH" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<persia> seb128: Hmm...  Maybe.  I still like .xsession or .gdmrc better.
<seb128> mark it duplicate of this one
<coNP> this is not the same issue
<seb128> persia: that's your choice, I'm just listing option to change the default path
<seb128> coNP: it is
<seb128> coNP: read the first line of the description
<coNP> the first wants his custom path setup
<persia> coNP: It is the same.
<seb128> "The Alt-F2 "Run Application" dialog runs applications. However, it seems to have a different notion of what the path is to my shells; more specifically, it doesn't include ~/bin, which I have added to the path in both .bash_profile and .bashrc."
<seb128> looks like the same to me
<coNP> the second wants ~/bin to be included
<coNP> the first is an user error and can be solved with .xession / .gdmrc
<persia> coNP: Same bug, different user-suggested solutions.
<coNP> the second is a security issue (IMHO) and should not be switched on by default
<seb128> coNP: no, the other one is the same problem, I just reassigned and retitled it
<coNP> sorry, you are right
<coNP> the title was not very helpful
<seb128> well, that's the result of the discussion
<seb128> the bug is an user error, configuring its PATH at the wrong place
<seb128> but maybe ~/bin could be added to the default PATH since quite some users add it
<coNP> yes, I closed "my bug" as so
<coNP> seb128: about bug 113075 -- I guess it is a typical "fix released"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113075 in gnome-control-center "Keyboard layout confusion" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113075
<seb128> coNP: yes
<Gasten> I think I've hitted a dead end with bug 123775... Help?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123775 in xorg "Synaptics touchpad is incorrectly recogonised as a "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123775
<seb128> coNP: I've closed the upstream bug, better to ask the user the version he's using before forwarding, you set 2.19 in bugzilla which was confusing since the bug has been fixed in the start of the 2.19 cycle
<persia> Gasten: You might hunt for the reported devices on http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/, and the output of cat /proc/bus/usb/devices might be helpful.  Essentially, the trick is to determine if the touchpad reports useful unique settings somewhere, or if the firmware is just broken.
<coNP> seb128: righty right, sir
<persia> Gasten: If the touchpad can be usefully differentiated, it might be a software bug (perhaps the kernel, perhaps X).  If it cannot be usefully differentiated, it's a hardware bug, and cannot be fixed in Ubuntu.
<Gasten> persia: ok....
<persia> Gasten: Personally, I suspect the kernel, but it's hard to tell without digging more (unless you happen to have a MSI M660 Laptop).
<Gasten> persia: Well, I dont.
<persia> Gasten: Yeah.  That's usually the problem with hardware related bugs :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124160 in glibc (main) "incomplete version of iconv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124160
<ubotu> New bug: #124161 in apache2 (main) "Please sync apache2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124161
<Gasten> persia: So, If I understand you correctly... I should let it pass and let a X/kernel-dev decide if he can fic it or not?
<Gasten> fix*
<persia> Gasten: I'm neither an X or kernel dev, but I have a fair interest in input devices.  At the current time, there's not enough information in the bug to be able to generate a patch easily.  Specifically, it's not easy to tell what device is in the notebook, nor how the values shown are collected.  There's lots of good debug output for X, but nothing kernel side.
<JimQode> does this count as a bug? What should its status be? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sl-modem/+bug/52890
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52890 in sl-modem "module postinstall script should call depmod" [Undecided,New] 
<Gasten> persia: Ok, I'll collect some of the kernel stuff then. Thanks.
<persia> Gasten: If you have time to track down which devices are "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" from the kernel, and which devices are would respond as described to "sudo tpconfig -i", and see if there is something that could tell them apart, then it's easier for a developer to understand what needs to be changed.
<persia> Gasten: Also, as noted above, it might be a firmware issue in the hardware - sometimes different hardware uses the same chipset and firmware, and the hardware devs don't always set the various values to something unique, because their custom drivers "just work".
<Gasten> Ok.
<Gasten> persia: By the way, are you interrested in finishing the triage? I feel that it's rapidly becoming more than I can deal with. I'm not much of a hardware-guy.
<persia> Gasten: I'm not really interested as such, but if you don't have the time to chase it, or the inclination to learn about input devices, I'll chase the bug.
<Gasten> persia: Nah, I can do it. I have to learn sometimes, since x/kernel bugs is a major part of what we get.
<persia> Gasten: Thanks a lot.  Please ask here if you get stuck again.  If I'm around, feel free to ping me directly as well.
<Gasten> persia: Will do.
<ubotu> New bug: #124164 in Ubuntu "Network aliases defined don't come up upon resume from suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124164
<ubotu> New bug: #124165 in Ubuntu "Calendar: evolution, exchange and windows mobile problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124165
<ubotu> New bug: #124167 in clamav (universe) "package clamav-freshclam 0.90.3-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124167
<ubotu> New bug: #124168 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Amilo L1310G laptop fan stops at kernel load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124168
<ubotu> New bug: #123624 in gnome-utils (main) "Update Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123624
<ubotu> New bug: #124169 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash (unknown reason)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124169
<ubotu> New bug: #124170 in Ubuntu "Error when searching files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124170
<ubotu> New bug: #124171 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124171
<ubotu> New bug: #124172 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox complains of missing totem-plparser shared object" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124172
<ubotu> New bug: #124173 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "gnome-compiz-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124173
<ubotu> New bug: #124174 in libnet-dns-perl (main) "Please sync libnet-dns-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124174
<ubotu> New bug: #124176 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Cannot print from non-default printer tray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124176
<ubotu> New bug: #124177 in Ubuntu "Kitty Crashing on Reboot/Shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124177
<ubotu> New bug: #124178 in openoffice.org (main) "open office does not launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124178
<ubotu> New bug: #124179 in totem (main) "Totem movie player will not play full screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124179
<ubotu> New bug: #124180 in httrack (universe) "Merge httrack (3.41.23-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124180
<ubotu> New bug: #124181 in clamav (universe) "package clamav-freshclam 0.90.3-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 137" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124181
<ubotu> New bug: #124182 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "please sync emacs-snapshot from http://emacs.orebokech.com/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124182
<ubotu> New bug: #124183 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124183
<ubotu> New bug: #124185 in xfce4-panel (main) "xfce4-panel crashes whole system (or, sometimes, only X11 session)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124185
<ubotu> New bug: #124186 in Ubuntu "no networking on starting up (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124186
<ubotu> New bug: #124187 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cdrom recognized with alternate installation after installation is disappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124187
<ubotu> New bug: #124188 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with OSError in calc_free_space()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124188
<JimQode> does this count as a feature request? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/54146
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54146 in ubiquity "Graphical installer doesn't explain why it is unable to write filesystem" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #124189 in empathy (universe) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124189
<ubotu> New bug: #124192 in openoffice.org (main) "calc is missing an intelligent insert row" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124192
<ubotu> New bug: #124193 in nexuiz (universe) "Please sync nexuiz 2.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124193
<ubotu> New bug: #124194 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  kernel oops (2.6.22) NULL pointer dereference" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124194
<ubotu> New bug: #124196 in pwgen (main) "Please sync pwgen (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124196
<ubotu> New bug: #124197 in python-defaults (main) "python produces "NameError: name 'OverflowWarning' is not defined" errors making key programs stop working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124197
<ubotu> New bug: #124198 in notify-python (universe) "Please sync notify-python (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124198
<ubotu> New bug: #124199 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop mode should not be activated by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124199
<ubotu> New bug: #124202 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "the driver does not support xrandr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124202
<ubotu> New bug: #124204 in hamradiomenus (universe) "Ham radio and menus for the same" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124204
<ubotu> New bug: #124203 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't start & compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in compLogMessage()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124203
<ubotu> New bug: #124206 in apport (main) "apport 0.88 while uploading shows errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124206
<ubotu> New bug: #124208 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ecryptfs hangs on kernel 2.6.22-7.14" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124208
<ubotu> New bug: #124207 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122438)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124207
<ubotu> New bug: #124211 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "touch (do_utimes) causes NULL pointer dereference" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124211
<ubotu> New bug: #124209 in ispell-fi (main) "Please sync ispell-fi 0.7-17.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124209
<ubotu> New bug: #124210 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124210
<ubotu> New bug: #124212 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124212
<xxxxx1> bug #46388
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46388 in cinepaint "cinepaint amd64 package uninstallable in synaptic - broken dependencies" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46388
<xxxxx1> can someone try to install cinepaint for amd64?
<xxxxx1> i think it's already fixed.
<persia> xxxxx1: which release?
<xxxxx1> are the same for gutsy and feisty
<persia> xxxxx1: OK.  Trying both feisty and gutsy.  Let you know in a bit.
<xxxxx1> persia, thanks! :}
<persia> xxxxx1: feisty failed
<xxxxx1> humm
<persia> xxxxx1: gutsy installs successfully
<xxxxx1> thanks persia.
<persia> xxxxx1: The problem seems to be with a versioned depends on cinepaint-data
<xxxxx1> i'll take a look
<ubotu> New bug: #124214 in fetchyahoo (universe) "need update to 2.10.8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124214
<persia> xxxxx1: More oddly, it looks like the same binaries are used for feisty and gutsy.  I'm suddenly lots les sure what caused it.  Worth digging into.
<xxxxx1> looks to have a specific version for amd64
<xxxxx1> (in feisty)
<xxxxx1> for cinepaint-data
<ubotu> New bug: #124215 in apport (main) "apport-cli crashed with AssertionError in <module>() [test bug] " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124215
<ubotu> New bug: #124218 in azureus (universe) "azureus loads causes slight system hang then crashes wiht no gui displaying " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124218
<ubotu> New bug: #124219 in apport (main) "apport-cli crashed with  IndentationError in CLIUserInterface()()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124219
<shirish> asac: please look into bug 123780 if possible & lemme know if you need any more info.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123780 in network-manager "[Gutsy]  network manger shutdown messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123780
<shirish> asac: I have been experiencing for the last month or even more so it would be nice if somebody was able to tell something or ask for some more info.
<Hobbsee> that dosent really look like an error message
<Hobbsee> well, the only one there is about gdm
<shirish> Hobbsee: should I reassign it then to gdm perhaps?
<Hobbsee> likely, and i suspect that's already reported
<shirish> oh ok, thanx for taking the time, will see if its reported, and if it is then mark it duplicate if I come to know of it.
<Hobbsee> Jul 3 06:19:49 ubuntu gdm[4723] : GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<Hobbsee> Jul 3 06:19:49 ubuntu gdm[4723] : GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<Hobbsee> Jul 3 06:19:49 ubuntu gdm[4723] : GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_free: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<Hobbsee> the only error there is ^
<hggdh> Hobbsee, shirish: even there these errors seem to be reported some 4 hours before shutdown
<shirish> right, right, I need to learn to read bug-reports
<Hobbsee> that would be helpful, instead of blindingly writing them, yes.
<shirish> hggdh: this is an ongoing thing, it happens all the time, each shutdown I get some messages, I was hoping to find a way to pause the shutdown & write down the error as it shows on the CLI. The horizontal bar disappers altogether
<hggdh> shirish: one option for the usplash (if this is what you are talking about) progress bar to disappear is an action taking a long time to complete. This is not necessarily an error.
<shirish> hggdh: ah ok, btw is there some magic key combo to pause during shutdown?
<hggdh> shirish: no. We would need to know what is the last line displayed on usplash, and we would need the actual shutdown log to follow up -- no excerpts of the log.
<shirish> hggdh: would do both, give the whole log, its /var/log/daemon.log right & try to capture whatever is displayed on the last line on the CLI it does go fast through
<shirish> dunno what you mean by last line on usplash though
<ubotu> New bug: #124220 in alsa-driver (main) "feasty no sound (intel8x0 driver)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124220
<shirish> hggdh: uploaded the daemon.log of today , would try to capture (in notebook) what it says while shutting down, over & out :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124222 in nbd (main) "nbd-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124222
<ubotu> New bug: #124223 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Ubuntu's Firefox ceased to work with Tab Mix Plus extension" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124223
<ubotu> New bug: #124224 in kde-guidance (main) "Idle-time delay for suspension/hibernation not always respected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124224
<ubotu> New bug: #124225 in tinyerp-server (universe) "Please sync tinyerp-server 4.0.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124225
<ubotu> New bug: #124226 in firefox (main) "sudden crash while opening GnomeBaker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124226
<BenC> bdmurray: Re: bug #54117, it says "on Ubuntu Dapper"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54117 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Ubuntu hangs when configuring Gigabyte wireless card GN-WP01GS" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54117
<ubotu> New bug: #124228 in linkchecker (universe) "linkchecker doesn't include referer headers for https sites" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124228
<bdmurray> BenC: In the third comment that talk about testing with Feisty though
<BenC> bdmurray: perhaps the linux-source-2.6.15 target should have been left instead of redirecting it to feisty
<BenC> seem it affects both to some degree
<bdmurray> That makes sense
<BenC> bdmurray: should I mark bugs on the wiki if I pick them up?
<bdmurray> BenC: Yeah, if some triaging work happens on them
<BenC> actually, third comment seems to say that it works on feisty, just not with n-m
<bdmurray> How would I know that a GN-WP01GS uses the RT2561 chipset and therefore the ralink or rt2x00 driver?
<BenC> lsusb and lspci output
<bdmurray> that would be from the reporters system though?
<BenC> then combine that with modinfo on the modules to see which one will pick it up (or just check the source code in the MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE)
<BenC> right
<BenC> bdmurray: you can also do a google search or pci-ids grep to see if you can find the hex ids yourself
<ubotu> New bug: #124229 in kdebase (main) "KDE does not register as a window manager with Debian menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124229
<BenC> though some vendors produce cards with the same model name, but different IDs :/
<bdmurray> yeah, that's fantastic
<Hobbsee> bdmurray!
<bdmurray> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: did you ahve notes on teh developer weather report?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I saw Robert's e-mail and I believe I do have them somewhere
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: cool :)
<bdmurray> Yes, I do have them
<bdmurray> BenC: so are you commenting on 54177?
<BenC> bdmurray: any specific color coding I should apply to that bug to note that it is now in incomplete?
<BenC> bdmurray: yeah
<bdmurray> No, green is appropriate to indicate that some progress was made.  I didn't want too many colors and have it be angry fruit salad.
* BenC hates fruit salad
<ubotu> New bug: #124230 in guidedog (universe) "guidedog fails if $SHELL set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124230
<bdmurray> BenC: I was looking at 94460 and it seems like a mismatch between UUIDs is that right?
<bdmurray> er bug 94450
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94450 in linux-source-2.6.20 "2.6.20-16 stops during boot asking for resume image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94450
<ubotu> New bug: #124232 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Calc regression crashes system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124232
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: your p.u.c works fine.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> or a ML
<ubotu> New bug: #124235 in Ubuntu "Package Request: ZipTie and all needed Perl modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124235
<ubotu> New bug: #124236 in ncbi-tools6 (universe) "Merge ncbi-tools6 (6.1.20061015-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124236
<ubotu> New bug: #124238 in vpnc (universe) "[gutsy]  vpnc terminates directly after establishing a connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124238
<bdmurray> BenC: looking at bug 53923 what pci ids are effected for the Ti Card Reader?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not working" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53923
<bdmurray> It seems like something we could write a bug helper clue file for rather easily looking for those pci ids.
<ubotu> New bug: #124245 in Ubuntu "libcurl4-gnutls will not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124245
<BenC> bdmurray: that bug is fixed in 2.6.20-16
<BenC> bdmurray: the one report about it not working needs to be opened as a new bug against gutsy
<BenC> it wont get fixed in feisty
<bdmurray> hmm, it is fixed in 2.6.20-16 but won't get fixed in Feisty?
<BenC> bdmurray: the original bug is fixed in 2.6.20-16, the one person that claims that didn't fix it has a different bug
<bdmurray> ah, okay
<BenC> and his bug wont get fixed in feisty
<BenC> I'm updating things
<bdmurray> still it might be worth while to write a bughelper clue file looking for the affected pci ids and telling people to update
<bdmurray> and it would be a good test for kernel clue files
<BenC> alias:          pci:v0000104Cd0000AC8Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<BenC> alias:          pci:v0000104Cd0000803Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<BenC> alias:          pci:v0000104Cd00008033sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<BenC> so ven 0x104c, and devices 0xac8f, 0x803b and 0x8033
<bdmurray> okay, I'll give that a try and see what comes up
<ubotu> New bug: #124247 in Ubuntu "Beryl no longer functions correctly with KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124247
<ubotu> New bug: #124249 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in thread_collect_info()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124249
<BenC> ubotu: FYI, git-core got suddenly compiled against libcurl3-gnutls for some reason, so is creating install issues (noticed bug #124245 above)
<BenC> bdmurray: bug #118706 might be one that is fixed, or the same bug as the one person who wasn't helped by the fix in -16
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118706 in linux-source-2.6.20 "TI SD Card reader doesn't work on LG laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118706
<bdmurray> BenC: yeah I'm staring at that one now but the pci ids don't match
<BenC> must be  an unsupported card then
<BenC> bdmurray: wasn't bug #109127 some userspace problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109127 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Startup Issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109127
<BenC> the install CD saying that suspend failed doesn't sound like a kernel issue :)
<BenC> happens at boot, not after trying to actually suspend
<bdmurray> BenC: what do we need for bug 118706 then? just the kernel version?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118706 in linux-source-2.6.20 "TI SD Card reader doesn't work on LG laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118706
<bdmurray> re 109127 I don't recall anything at the moment
<BenC> bdmurray: yeah, dmesg will give us that, and some extra info we may need
<BenC> bdmurray: I'm kicking 109127 over to gnome-power-manager
<BenC> how should I update the wiki?
<bdmurray> I'll take care of that one - maybe move it to a different part
<bdmurray> I'll reply to 118706 also.
<bdmurray> BenC: bug 120088 is in the bugs without a package but looks like it could be a kernel bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120088 in Ubuntu "LG Mobile Phone Freeze on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120088
<BenC> bdmurray: ok, I'll check it
<bdmurray> there are some messages about dead device and error -110
<bdmurray> I'm curious about what exactly those mean as I have seen more than once.
<BenC> basically the device crashes and the usb core can't communicate with it
<BenC> basic IO timeouts and such
<BenC> bdmurray: about the only thing we can do is ask them to file a bug on bugzilla.kernel.org, get the linux-usb folks involved, and perhaps even to test it on gutsy
<BenC> after filing on bugzilla, add bug tracker to this report
<ubotu> New bug: #124250 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ZipTie - Open Source framework for Network Inventory Management" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124250
<bdmurray> BenC: so it is an issue in the communication process with the device then?
<BenC> bdmurray: hard to say...My asshole tech side says "The device shouldn't crash like that, not our fault, reject bug", but my community oriented side says "maybe we can work around their brokeness" :)
<BenC> it's definitely the device that's broken though
<bdmurray> okay, I think I understand
<bdmurray> I made a cursory inspection of bug 120432 and it looks like there are 2 quickcam.ko modules?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120432 in Ubuntu "Quickcam messenger & Communicate driver not present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120432
<ubotu> New bug: #124251 in gnome-terminal (main) "Ability to drag files out of the Terminal onto the Desktop or into other Applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124251
<ubotu> New bug: #124252 in tilda (universe) ""clear" command with Tilda" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124252
<ubotu> New bug: #124253 in cdrkit (main) "Confirm Bug #114931 and #80258" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124253
<BenC> bdmurray: commented on 120432
<bdmurray> Is one driver a successor to the other?
<BenC> the qce one in feisty was supported better than the quickcam.ko one
<BenC> there's no definitive "main driver"
<BenC> so I had to pick it based on "does it compile" and "are people working on it?"
<bdmurray> Is that true with very many drivers?
<BenC> no, corner case really
<BenC> "Webcam is already active on startup"
<BenC> doesn't sound like a bug :)
<bdmurray> I think some work could be done on updating bug summaries to make them more indicative of the actual issue.
<bdmurray> like that one could be "webcam activity light is on by default"
<BenC> definitely
<bdmurray> or "pwc webcam" in this case right?
<zul> BenC: couldnt we have both quickcam modules for gutsy one called quickcam.ko and one called quickcam-blah.ko
<BenC> zul: only if someone is willing to sort out the module-device-table between them so we don't worry about overlapping ids
<zul> okie dokie
<bdmurray> It seems like a needs-gutsy-testing tag might be helpful
<BenC> bdmurray: yeah
* BenC is just now starting to make use of some grease monkey scripts
<Kmos> BenC: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/120677
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120677 in linux-source-2.6.20 "uuid is never the same with w810i phone" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<BenC> Kmos: not-a-bug
<BenC> Kmos: we can't help that devices change the UUID of the filesystem...the kernel and userspace certainly don't do it
<BenC> unless of course userspace runs mkfs, but that doesn't seem to be happening
<BenC> UUID is definitely not even a kernel related thing anyway
<BenC> userspace gets it from reading the superblock
<ubotu> New bug: #124256 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in show_description() (dup-of: 122914)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124256
<ubotu> New bug: #124257 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "[Remove]  Please remove f-prot-installer from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124257
<BenC> Kmos: are you handling that bug, or should I?
<Kmos> BenC: i invalid it, bug the bug reporter set it as confirmed
<BenC> Kmos: I'll get it
<Kmos> BenC: thanks
<BenC> bdmurray: I gotta get some things done before I leave. I'll be back in a few hours, so I'll try to finish up the 2.6.20 list
<bdmurray> BenC: cool, ping me when you get back I'll still be here
<ubotu> New bug: #124258 in Ubuntu "update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124258
<ubotu> New bug: #124259 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_refstring_ref()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124259
<ubotu> New bug: #124260 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty LiveCD: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124260
<ubotu> New bug: #124261 in curl (main) "can not upgrade libcurl3-gnutls" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124261
<ubotu> New bug: #124262 in firefox (main) "[gutsy tribe-2]  firefox doesn't create profile if not present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124262
<ubotu> New bug: #124265 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with ValueError in _cache()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124265
<ubotu> New bug: #124271 in Ubuntu "human.xml wants me to logon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124271
<ubotu> New bug: #124272 in Ubuntu "MIC on nx7300 notebook not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124272
<ubotu> New bug: #124275 in Ubuntu "sync bug for  libcommons-io-java(1.3.1.dfsg.1-1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124275
<ubotu> New bug: #124278 in Ubuntu "Totem Movie Player will not play DVDs.  It says dont have the right plug-ins.  How do I get these plug-ins?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124278
<ubotu> New bug: #124279 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crashed with ValueError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124279
<ubotu> New bug: #124283 in meta-kde (main) "Keyboard doesn't work after disable AccessX triggers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124283
<ubotu> New bug: #124285 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124285
<ubotu> New bug: #124286 in Ubuntu "Dell 600M with Ubuntu 7.04 (ubuntu studio) internal bluetooth failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124286
<ubotu> New bug: #124287 in libtranslate (universe) "Google service doesn't work in libtranslate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124287
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-06
<xerosis> hey, is there any websites/tools to check bug stats in LP?
<bdmurray> xerosis: here is a rough graph http://outflux.net/ubuntu/stats/
<bdmurray> xerosis: is there something in particular you are interested in?
<xerosis> bdmurray: just something like the amount of bugs in packages foo and bar so i know what to spend time on etc
<bdmurray> xerosis: I don't think foo and bar are packages. ;)  Do you want to what package has a lot of bugs?
<xerosis> bdmurray: no, i just triage for 4 or 5 big packages and just want to keep track of their stats really
<ubotu> New bug: #124288 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  totem-gstreamer can't handle mpeg muxed videos properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124288
<bdmurray> xerosis: you should be able to modify that bugstats.py file provided to get package numbers
<xerosis> bdmurray: just found that, will have a play :)
<bdmurray> so change urlopen to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs for example
<bdmurray> well maybe not
* bdmurray changes mind again
<bdmurray> xerosis: so something like https://bugs.launchpad.net//ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/
<bdmurray> where ubiquity is whatever package you want
<xerosis> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> sure no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #124291 in digikam (main) "Selecting to enable colour management disables OK of preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124291
<ubotu> New bug: #124292 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager No Longer Connects to Trusted Network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124292
<ubotu> New bug: #124293 in Ubuntu "(gutsy) can not rename icon from desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124293
<ubotu> New bug: #124294 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy tribe 2 amd64 hangs on Intel DG33BU motherboard without pci=nommconf boot option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124294
<bdmurray> Kmos: how is 107716 fix released?
<Kmos> bdmurray: it's fixed on 0.45.3
<Kmos> last version is 0.65
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/
<Kmos> last status was fix commited
<bdmurray> It is not fixed in Feisty though and it only exists in -proposed
<Kmos> still on proposed?
<Kmos> pitti was put it in -proposed on 2007-04-20
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107716/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107716 in update-manager "meta-release check should send pragma: no-cache" [High,Fix released] 
<bdmurray> Right but it has not moved from -proposed to -updates
<bdmurray> and it still has a verification-needed tag
<Kmos> shit
<Kmos> :(
<Kmos> sorry
<Kmos> back to fix commited
<bdmurray> the tag would be flipped to verification-done when the SRU team verifies the fix
<bdmurray> !sru
<Kmos> 2 months and not moved to -updates
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Kmos> that's really strange
<bdmurray> I think there are quite a few verfication-needed bugs
<bdmurray> Kmos: could you flip those others you touched back too?
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<Kmos> i'm checking this list
<ubotu> New bug: #124295 in audacious-plugins (universe) "The compiliation should have --enable-chardet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124295
<bdmurray> okay just keep an eye out for verification-needed bugs and bugs with specific release tasks like 107716 had
<Kmos> bdmurray: ok :)
<bdmurray> Do you see how 107716 has tasks for specific releases?
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> edgy and feisty
<bdmurray> cool, I just learned about using 'aptitude changelog' which might be helpful for tracking down resolved bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #124296 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "gnome-keyring-manager on gutsy prompts me for password everytime" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124296
<Kmos> i use changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Kmos> lol
<Kmos> i really don't know why LP doesn't have the link for changelog at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddclient/3.7.1-0ubuntu3
<Kmos> for example
<Kmos> it would be more easy to check it
<bdmurray> using aptitude lets you use an editor for viewing the changelog which I find easier for searching
<Kmos> i use vim
<Kmos> =)
<bdmurray> me too, I'm trying to use it for everything
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ aptitude changelog update-manager
<Kmos> eroyf: update-manager is not an official Ubuntu package, cannot display its changelog.
<Kmos> lol
<eroyf> not me i think
<bdmurray> hunh
* eroyf hands Kmos some drugs
<Kmos> eroyf: yeah
<Kmos> it's irssi :)
<Kmos> eroyf: changed to eroyf
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> eroyf:
<Kmos> "E:"
<eroyf> irssi is nice
<eroyf> irssi is t3h best.
<Kmos> :)
<bdmurray> Kmos: that worked for me I think you need source entries in your '/etc/apt/sources.list' to be able to get the changelog
<Kmos> i've them
<ubotu> New bug: #124297 in network-manager (main) "network-manager doesnt connect me at startup anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124297
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddclient/3.7.1-0ubuntu3/+changelog
<Kmos> i've found this
<Kmos> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #124300 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_marshal_STRING__STRING()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124300
<ubotu> New bug: #124301 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found should process commands that look like arguments literally" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124301
<ubotu> New bug: #123453 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123453
<ubotu> New bug: #124302 in kino (main) "kino-0.92-3ubuntu1 fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124302
<ubotu> New bug: #124304 in restricted-manager (main) "bcm43xx-fwcutter required by restricted-manager, but isn't included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124304
<ubotu> New bug: #124306 in s3switch (universe) "pal won't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124306
<ubotu> New bug: #124307 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122438)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124307
<ubotu> New bug: #124308 in njam (universe) "No entry for njam in kde menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124308
<ubotu> New bug: #124309 in beryl-core (universe) "Desktop unresponsive after being idle for several hours" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124309
<ubotu> New bug: #124312 in Ubuntu "OpenGL color bug in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124312
<ubotu> New bug: #124313 in mail-notification (universe) "xorg memory high" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124313
<ubotu> New bug: #124314 in sl-modem (multiverse) "cannot connect using sl-modem-daemon after upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124314
<ubotu> New bug: #124315 in Ubuntu "remember window position of applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124315
<ubotu> New bug: #124316 in openoffice.org (main) "Startup of OpenOffice at Feist crashes after 2.6.20-16-generic upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124316
<ubotu> New bug: #124317 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "blender stalls with enabled GL desktop (gnome-compiz-manager)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124317
<ubotu> New bug: #124319 in avahi (main) "zeroconf browsing broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124319
<ubotu> New bug: #124318 in modutils (main) "Please remove modutils from Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124318
<ubotu> New bug: #124320 in epiphany-browser (main) "define: kayword returns a firefox error in epiphany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124320
<ubotu> New bug: #124321 in 3ddesktop (universe) "Please remove 3ddesktop from ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124321
<ubotu> New bug: #124322 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in show_description() (dup-of: 122914)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124322
<ubotu> New bug: #124323 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "RaLink 2500 not showing in kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124323
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ubotu> New bug: #124326 in metacity (main) "Shrinking to notification area should have its own title bar button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124326
<ubotu> New bug: #124328 in prismstumbler (universe) "psfront crashed with SIGSEGV in strcpy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124328
<ubotu> New bug: #124330 in balsa (universe) "Merge balsa (2.3.17-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124330
<ubotu> New bug: #124331 in module-init-tools (main) "Please add default option to enable Mute LED on HP dv1240us" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124331
<ubotu> New bug: #124332 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "No Traditional Chinese translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124332
<ubotu> New bug: #124333 in Ubuntu "highspeed internet connection doesnt startup afterlogin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124333
<ubotu> New bug: #124334 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not restore last session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124334
<ubotu> New bug: #124335 in cohoba (universe) "Cohoba Applet shows error when closing a chat dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124335
<ubotu> New bug: #124336 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_combo_box_set_model" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124336
<ubotu> New bug: #124337 in exim (universe) "Please remove exim from Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124337
<ubotu> New bug: #124338 in apport (main) "[feature request]  apport/launchpad possibility to attach apport report to already reported bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124338
<ubotu> New bug: #124339 in balazar (universe) "Juego balazar se cae al intentar abrirlo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124339
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #124345 in zabbix (universe) "please update to 1.4.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124345
<ubotu> New bug: #124346 in eclipse (universe) "please update to 3.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124346
<ubotu> New bug: #124347 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed following a link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124347
<ubotu> New bug: #124348 in rdesktop (main) "Logging off causes error on client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124348
<ubotu> New bug: #124349 in telepathy-sofiasip (universe) "Please sync telepathy-sofiasip (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124349
<ubotu> New bug: #124350 in gnushogi (universe) "Please sync gnushogi (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124350
<ubotu> New bug: #124351 in Ubuntu "Firefox stops letting me type in new URIs in the address bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124351
<ubotu> New bug: #124354 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124354
<ubotu> New bug: #124355 in libgtk-trayicon-ruby (universe) "Please remove libgtk-trayicon-ruby from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124355
<ubotu> New bug: #124357 in libcaca (main) "Installation of caca-utils removes figlet without replacement" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124357
<ubotu> New bug: #124359 in Ubuntu "Kernel Oops on Touch, Possible VFS Bug (dup-of: 124358)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124359
<ubotu> New bug: #124356 in nautilus "cannot eject volume (dup-of: 108643)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124356
<ubotu> New bug: #124361 in Ubuntu "Network controller does not get an IP address via DHCP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124361
<ubotu> New bug: #124363 in libkdcraw (universe) "sync libkdcraw 0.1.1-2 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124363
<ubotu> New bug: #124364 in kipi-plugins (main) "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.4-1 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124364
<ubotu> New bug: #124365 in iceape (universe) "Theme setting reverts on restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124365
<ubotu> New bug: #124366 in referencer (universe) "Package "referencer" is out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124366
<coNP> Any shell experts could state if it is legal to have space(s) in the first line of a shell script (that contains the interpreter)
<coNP> I.e., to have "#!/bin/sh -f " instead of "#!/bin/sh -f"?
<tsmithe> coNP, don't see why it shouldn't be
<ubotu> New bug: #124367 in libdaemonize-ruby (universe) "Please remove libdaemonize-ruby from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124367
<ubotu> New bug: #124368 in gnome-panel (main) "Both panels only show on a single (1st) workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124368
<coNP> tsmithe: me neither, just bumped into this while triaging bug 95239
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95239 in emacs-snapshot "No wajig commands work in eshell" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95239
<ubotu> New bug: #124370 in kopete (main) "kopete does not give "connect at startup" option when creating new accouts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124370
<ubotu> New bug: #124371 in stlport5 (universe) "Please remove stlport5 from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124371
<tsmithe> coNP, weird
<ubotu> New bug: #124369 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy dailys wont boot on powerbook 3,5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124369
<ubotu> New bug: #124372 in gnome-panel (main) "Install -> prepare disk space -> hung when using the new partition slider" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124372
<raavi> Ubuntu freezes on Fujitsu-Siemens Scaleo J with AMD64 X2...
<persia> raavi: Thanks.  You'll probably want to file a bug for that.  What freezes exactly?
<raavi> persia, Its a random freeze...no crashes or what so ever...
<persia> raavi: OK.  What freezes?  The display?  The mouse?  The entire machine?  A specific program?
<raavi> everything starts fine..and then I hook up my network with Ndiswrapper...then  things go fine for a while and then complete freeze...
<raavi> After that, hard reboot...
<raavi> persia, entire machine...unfortunately.
<persia> raavi: OK.  Does it also freeze if you don't connect to your network with ndiswrapper?
<raavi> persia. yes.
<persia> raavi: Good :)  It's not a bug in ndiswrapper then :).  Are there any other programs you typically use that might be generating the freeze, or are there any useful messages in /var/log/syslog?
<raavi> persia, I did not have a look yet.
<persia> raavi: OK.  If you have time to track down the cause of the freeze, and could submit a bug report with the results of your findings, it would be a great help towards fixing it.
<ubotu> New bug: #124374 in Ubuntu "there should be a mozilla lightning package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124374
<raavi> persia, This is one part of the problem.....the another one...is ndiswrapper itself....sometimes it loads the driver during the boot and at other times...it complains that it could not load the driver.
<raavi> persia, I am tracking to make a meaningful bug-report.
<raavi> I use, windows driver for Fritz wlan usb stick....
<persia> raavi: That's a much narrower problem :)  I'd recommend searching for bugreports against ndiswrapper to see if anyone else has encountered it, and if so, see if there is more information requested by a triager or developer to fix it.
<raavi> persia, I don't consider that seriously about ndiswrapper problem at the moment...
<raavi> I will look into the problem of what causes the freeze.....will report it soon. Thanks for your support.
<raavi> persia, One info regarding nvidia drivers for GeForce 8500GT cards....
<persia> raavi: When it freezes, does the mouse still move (but everything else is stuck)?
<raavi> persia, How can I find does ubuntu supply these drivers through restricted modules..
<raavi> persia, no mouse movements, no keyboard activity, I don't see the hard-drives working too...
<persia> raavi: It should, but you'd have to read the READMEs in the package to know for sure.
<persia> raavi: OK.  There was a nVidia freeze bug with the mouse still working (only the mouse), which is why I asked.  Thanks.
<raavi> persia, I also thought that way...because using driver as "vesa" does not show much of these symptoms
<raavi> At the moment, I am bit confused....
<persia> raavi: Ah.  That's actually good news.  It's probably the video driver then.  How about "nv"?
<raavi> using "nv" gives me an error, that it could not load modules or so....
<ubotu> New bug: #124375 in metacity (main) "Gnome doesn't focus after app operation an already open app" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124375
<persia> raavi: Do you have the xserver-xorg-video-nv package installed?  That might help.  You might also want to try #ubuntu to troubleshoot getting nv to work.
<raavi> Three things which may cause this bug, 1. cool n silent which a feature enabled in bios, 2. Ndiswrapper, 3. Nvidia beta drivers downloaded from nvidia website
<raavi> persia, I tried that....under feisty....it xserver complains
<persia> raavi: I'd suspect #3: there's a lot of local mods to the nvidia drivers to make them work cleanly.
<raavi> persia, local mods??
<persia> raavi: Ubuntu-specific modifications
<persia> (to the wrapper scripts: the actual drivers are binary blobs, and cannot be fixed)
<raavi> oops, I did some poor research when selecting graphic cards...grrr
<coNP> is it possible to fix a "please sync" bug for a non-MOTU?
<ubotu> New bug: #124376 in atomix (main) "package atomix-data 2.14.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124376
<persia> raavi: To the best of my knowledge, only Intel graphics are currently open and well supported, although I may well be wrong.
<raavi> persia, true. but intel graphic cards are not high-end...
<ubotu> New bug: #124377 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  Trouble with package dependency (libcurl4-gnutls)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124377
<ubotu> New bug: #124378 in esound (main) "esd crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124378
<ubotu> New bug: #124383 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124383
<ubotu> New bug: #124343 in compiz "with 3d effect no items in the tools menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124343
<ubotu> New bug: #124381 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "Reference leak" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124381
<ubotu> New bug: #124382 in Ubuntu "ntp synchronise now .." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124382
<ubotu> New bug: #124384 in cipe (universe) "Please remove cipe from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124384
<ubotu> New bug: #124385 in emerald (universe) "Packages to remove from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124385
<ubotu> New bug: #124380 in Ubuntu "Can't set up serial port simly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124380
<ubotu> New bug: #124386 in Ubuntu "Install program not working..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124386
<coNP> !find time-admin
<ubotu> File time-admin found in gnome-system-tools, xubuntu-system-tools
<ubotu> New bug: #124387 in Ubuntu "update manager lock file not always removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124387
<ubotu> New bug: #124388 in gst-plugins-farsight (universe) "Please readd dropped ubuntu changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124388
<ubotu> New bug: #124390 in Ubuntu "Add VirtualBox to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124390
<ubotu> New bug: #124391 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_button_install_clicked()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124391
<ubotu> New bug: #122019 in wajig "aptitude backend for wajig?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122019
<ubotu> New bug: #124392 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed with TypeError in filter_location()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124392
<coNP> bdmurray / dholbach: could you please update the topic?
<coNP> Or we have hug days for the whole month? :)
<ScottK> coNP: You can update the topic.
<ScottK> coNP: About sync bugs, if you aren't a MOTU/core dev, don't mess with them.
<mathiaz> Hi. What kind of information (log files) should be asked when an upgrade fails ?
<coNP> okay, thanks ScottK
<mathiaz> like bug 123427
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123427 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "[apport]  package mysql-server-5.0 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123427
<coNP> ScottK: I cannot update the topic, of course
<ScottK> coNP: Did you try?
<coNP> +t is set and I'm not an op
<coNP> but I also tried to be really-really sure :)
<ScottK> OK.  Well nevermind then.
<ScottK> mathiaz: What I would do in that case is download the source package, look at the postinst, and see what conditions lead to exit 1.  Based on that, I'd ask question.
<ubotu> New bug: #124393 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity can generate too big grub menu.lst file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124393
<ubotu> New bug: #124395 in tasks (universe) "tasks crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124395
<ubotu> New bug: #124398 in kdebase (main) "run as root crashed it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124398
<ubotu> New bug: #124400 in rhythmbox (main) "Import stop before finished" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124400
<dholbach> coNP: we should have ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #124402 in phpmyadmin (universe) "Missing File (favicon.ico)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124402
<ubotu> New bug: #124403 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Fiesty Fawn complete lock-up, inc. mouse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124403
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> What status should a bug that's forwarded upstream but not confirmed have?
<ubotu> New bug: #124404 in sim (universe) "sim crashed with SIGSEGV in QGArray::size()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124404
<ScottK> Status should be the same whether it's forwarded upstream or not.
<persia> RainCT: What's the upstream status?
<persia> ScottK: Even if it's confirmed upstream?
<RainCT> no response yet (and it's a forum :p)
<ScottK> No.  I'd confirm it then.
<persia> RainCT: Then we don't have any new information.  Let it be.
<RainCT> ok, thanks
<persia> Is there a LP setting that lets me default to the "complicated" bug reporting form?
<ubotu> New bug: #124405 in bibtool (universe) "Please sync bibtool 2.48alpha.2-3.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124405
<ubotu> New bug: #124406 in Ubuntu "Keyboard keys stuck using Feisty + Xgl + Compiz Fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406
<ubotu> New bug: #124407 in Ubuntu "** (nautilus:12916): WARNING **" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124407
<ubotu> New bug: #124408 in ardour (universe) "Please sync ardour 2.0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124408
<ubotu> New bug: #124411 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No booting on older ASUS Centrino Laptops. nolapic option is needed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124411
<ubotu> New bug: #124412 in file-roller (main) "Use 7z to decompress bz2 archives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124412
<pochu> asac: any idea on bug 123989?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123989 in totem "undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123989
<asac> pochu: does he use granparadiso?
<asac> (not looked into it)
<asac> actually shouldn't be ... pochu can you reproduce?
<pochu> asac: yes, I can reproduce it, but the crash is in liferea
<pochu> It's using the firefox engine for the rendering, though.
<pochu> That's why Mozilla Bugs is subscribed to the bug :)
<pochu> And it's not with grandparadiso...
<pochu> asac: because it seems to be a problem in totem-mozilla...
<asac> hmm
<asac> pochu: what does lifearea link against (ldd) ?
<asac> pochu: .... and is lifearea started by a script?
<asac> or is it a binary in /usr/bin/ ?
<pochu> it's a binary, /usr/bin/liferea-bin, started by /usr/bin/liferea
<pochu> asac: which sets the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<pochu> asac: http://pastebin.ca/605908
<asac> pochu: i don't see anything about that in there
<asac> e.g. no xpcom ... embed ... maybe its a liferea plugin that loads gecko?
<asac> if so get the ldd of that shared library of that plugin please
<pochu> sure, it uses the gecko engine, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #124414 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "[Gutsy]  edubuntu-artwork reports a conflict with ubuntu, xubuntu-artwork" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124414
<pochu> asac: http://pastebin.ca/605925
<ubotu> New bug: #124415 in maxima (universe) "Candidate revision maxima_5.12.0-1ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124415
<asac> he?
<asac> oh sorry ... clicked wrong link ;)
<asac> pochu: try to link against xpcom_core as well
* Hobbsee hugs asac 
<Hobbsee> er, dont we have a hug day today?
* coNP ruined that
* coNP hugs Hobbsee anyway
* Hobbsee hugs coNP 
* pochu hugs asac coNP and Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs pochu too :)
* asac hugs all :)
<Hobbsee> yay, i was right!
<Hobbsee> Next up will be Universe HUG DAY on July 6th, where we'll make sure to
<Hobbsee> work our way through Universe Bugs and
<Hobbsee>       * triage bugs properly
<Hobbsee>       * make sure the TODO lists on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs
<Hobbsee>         are OK
<Hobbsee>       * FIX bugs
<Hobbsee> If you want to help out, just join #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> no one else seems to have remembered
* coNP wants to join the hug day
<Hobbsee> go on, then :)
<pochu> asac: emilio@kiko:~$ ldd /usr/lib/liferea/liblihtmlm.so | grep -i xpcom
<pochu>         libxpcom.so => not found
<pochu> Might that be the cause of the bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #124417 in dbus-glib (main) "Please sync dbus-glib (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124417
<ubotu> New bug: #124418 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "Please sync gtk-sharp2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124418
<asac> pochu: no ... it is found because of startscript
<asac> pochu: you need libxpcom_core.so as well
<asac> e.g. so that plugin has to be linked against that
<asac> e.g. read: totel again uses more of the mozilla framework than what is a must have of firefox-plugins
<asac> s/totel/totem/
<asac> pochu ... as -lxpcom_core to LDFLAGS
<asac> in the makefile that builds this plugin
<asac> (in liferea)
<asac> this should probably help
<ubotu> New bug: #124419 in cli-common (main) "Please sync cli-common (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124419
<Hobbsee> asac: would you happen to know if gran paradiso is coinstallable with firefox, with no ill effects?
<ubotu> New bug: #124420 in binutils (main) "crystalspace svn release 26888 gives linker error when debug is enabled: std::basic_string not defined " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124420
<asac> alpha5 ... should work ... but better keep your profile backed up
<Hobbsee> right
<asac> main concern might be bookmarks as upstream is now (after alpha5) doing changes to places features
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> right, cool, thanks
<asac> but since alpha6 has issues with cairo ... i am not yet sure if we will have alpha6 at all ... or go directly for beta1 once its out
* Hobbsee nods
* Hobbsee looks up when beta 1 comes out
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<asac> in a month?
<asac> i would expect it somwhere in august
<Hobbsee> end of july
<Hobbsee> 31/7 ship
<ubotu> New bug: #124422 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with signal 5 in audio_removed()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124422
<asac> yes ... but i doubt they will make that date
<asac> 1-2 weeks later is good projection i guess
<Hobbsee> true that
<ubotu> New bug: #124423 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "fails to copy a data-cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124423
<ubotu> New bug: #124424 in firefox (main) "[ GUTSY ]  Firefox crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124424
<ubotu> New bug: #124429 in Ubuntu "dvd drive not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124429
<ubotu> New bug: #124426 in curl (main) "libcurl4-gnutls missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124426
<ubotu> New bug: #124431 in Ubuntu "dvd drive not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124431
<ubotu> New bug: #124432 in acroread (multiverse) "Fix for acroread startup error / firefox hang" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124432
<ubotu> New bug: #124435 in binutils (main) "regressions in the ld testsuite on amd64" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124435
<ubotu> New bug: #124437 in gnome-media (main) "Format profile active but not choosable in drop down list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124437
<ubotu> New bug: #124438 in istanbul (universe) "istanbul crashed with TypeError in save()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124438
<ubotu> New bug: #124439 in xchat-gnome (main) "I click on Xchat gnome I get no response this is in Gusty 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124439
<ubotu> New bug: #124442 in cupsys (main) "Fuji-Xerox engine for CUPS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124442
<ubotu> New bug: #124443 in dpkg (main) "dpkg displays misleading message to non-technical users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124443
<ubotu> New bug: #124445 in evolution (main) "will not associate any spell checker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124445
<ubotu> New bug: #124449 in Ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.20.1 fails to initialize IDE interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124449
<ubotu> New bug: #124450 in Ubuntu "Realtek 8139/8139C/8139C+ doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124450
<ubotu> New bug: #124451 in coreutils (main) "id crashed with SIGSEGV on boot-up of live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124451
<ubotu> New bug: #124452 in texmaker (universe) "Merge texmaker (1.6-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124452
<polopolo> Hello, can someone take over mine bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #124453 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124453
<ubotu> New bug: #124454 in Ubuntu "Request for package: gvSIG" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124454
<ubotu> New bug: #124455 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Hex-a-hop" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124455
<ubotu> New bug: #124456 in Ubuntu "Splash screen hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124456
<ubotu> New bug: #124457 in kdeutils (main) "superkaramba should remember open themes" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124457
<ubotu> New bug: #124458 in gnome-panel (main) "Error de Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124458
<ubotu> New bug: #124460 in gnome-blog (universe) "Blogger.com posts don't set title" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124460
<ubotu> New bug: #124461 in gimp (main) "gimp reacts slowly when drawing in full screen (F11) mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124461
<ubotu> New bug: #124462 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Kosmos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124462
<ubotu> New bug: #124463 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  OpenJUMP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124463
<dufrp> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies it suggest to do cat /proc/version_signature > version.log, I have only /proc/version, no /proc/version_signature, is it an error?
<bdmurray> dufrp: what release are you on?
<dufrp> me Gutsy (the guy having the bug is on Feisty)
<bdmurray> who doesn't have _signature?
<dufrp> me on gutsy
<coNP_> isn't that a linux  2.6.20 vs 2.6.22 issue?
<dufrp> (for the guy, I have supposed feisty is 2.6.20)
<dufrp> bug #122865
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122865 in linux-source-2.6.20 "USB Keyboard & Mouse random simultaneous lockups " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122865
<coNP_> dufrp: Feisty is 2.6.20
<dufrp> So if I understand you tell me that before Gutsy, people had /proc/version_signature but that it does not exist anymore?
<dufrp> frankly, I don't remeber having seen this file before
<dufrp> so in the bug, I just requested for /proc/version
<coNP_> dufrp: maybe asking for "cat /proc/version* > version.lo" is fool-proof
<coNP_> (version.log of course)
<dufrp> for that one, I guess I won't change what I asked, but later yes, that seems a good suggestion
<bdmurray> looking at /proc/version_signature it has slightly different information
<coNP_> yes it is a bit different, but is about the same, isn't it?
<dufrp> so you have it!? On Gutsy?
<thekorn> /proc/version_signature is gone in the gutsy kernel AFAIK
<bdmurray> I don't see it on my gutsy system either
<dufrp> At least now I know this is not an error on the wiki page
<bdmurray> I think the point of asking for version_signature was to find out the exact kernel installed
<bdmurray> 2.6.22-7 vs 2.6.22-7.14
<bdmurray> rather 2.6.22-7-generic
<ubotu> New bug: #124469 in firefox (main) "Adobe Flash Movie does not load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124469
<ubotu> New bug: #124470 in coreutils (main) "touch: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000035" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124470
<bdmurray> dufrp: does that help at all?
<dufrp> yes, thank you all!
<ubotu> New bug: #124472 in avra (universe) "avra generates incorrect code on the ATmega88" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124472
<ubotu> New bug: #124473 in gtk2hs (universe) "Installing libghc6-gtk-dev takes forever (really doesn't complete)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124473
<ubotu> New bug: #124477 in Ubuntu "Please sync thunar-thumbnailers (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124477
<ubotu> New bug: #124476 in Ubuntu "ALL PACKAGES: The 'remove' scripts should hardly ever fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124476
<ubotu> New bug: #124478 in ntfs-3g (universe) "ntfs-3g is case sensitive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124478
<ubotu> New bug: #124479 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-headers missing files?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124479
<ubotu> New bug: #124480 in ntfs-3g (universe) "forbidden characters is filenames are allowed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124480
<ubotu> New bug: #124481 in Ubuntu "Touchscreen Driver X / Y Reversed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124481
<ubotu> New bug: #124483 in initramfs-tools (main) "initramfs contains console-setup hook w/o setupcon and setfont" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124483
<variant> there is a bug that affects me on launchpad, it has said "fix committed" and "fix released" for ages, what does that mean exactly? there is no patch attached to the bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-07
<persia> variant: It may be that it was fixed upstream, or fixed by a developer who uploaded directly, rather than submitting a patch.  Do the comments say in which release it was fixed?  Are you running that, or a newer release?
<persia> More generally, "Fix Committed" means that a fix has been applied to some source from which packages are distributed, and "Fix Released" means that the fix should be in the latest package distributed in the development environment.
<ubotu> New bug: #124484 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany doesn't use remembered font size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124484
<ubotu> New bug: #124485 in openoffice.org (main) "open office crashes on logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124485
<ubotu> New bug: #124486 in gnunet (universe) "The gnunet version in the repository is outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124486
<ubotu> New bug: #124487 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124487
<ubotu> New bug: #124488 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 124354)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124488
<ubotu> New bug: #124489 in mozilla-stumbleupon (universe) "Merge mozilla-stumbleupon 3.0.6-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124489
<ubotu> New bug: #124490 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with KeyError in tryInstall() (dup-of: 122352)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124490
<ubotu> New bug: #124491 in geda-gschem (universe) "Merge geda-gschem (1:1.0.1.20070626-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124491
<ubotu> New bug: #124494 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in gpm_array_float_get()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124494
<Bassetts> how do the bugs with mentoring offers work?
<ubotu> New bug: #124495 in apache2-mpm-itk (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  apache2-mpm-itk has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124495
<ubotu> New bug: #124496 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo closed when selectedstoreage devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124496
<ubotu> New bug: #124497 in bandersnatch (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  bandersnatch has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124497
<ubotu> New bug: #124498 in mod-ruby (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mod-ruby has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124498
<bdmurray> Bassetts: they mean that a developer will help you work on the bug and provide guidance
<Bassetts> bdmurray, excellent, just what I need =)
<Bassetts> how do I get the mentoring
<bdmurray> what bug is it?
<Bassetts> bdmurray, I do not know yet, just looking through ones I would like to do
<ubotu> New bug: #124500 in request-tracker3.4 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  request-tracker3.4 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124500
<ubotu> New bug: #124501 in request-tracker3.6 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  request-tracker3.6 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124501
<Bassetts> bdmurray, would the "needs packaging" ones be a bit hard for someone with no packaging knowledge
<bdmurray> yes, creating a new package can be a fair bit of work
<Bassetts> OK, ultimately I want to learn how to package
<persia> Bassetts: If you find a bug that is not listed as "mentoring offered", and want help, try asking here: many developers watch the channel, and would be happy to help (although only the "mentoring offered" bugs include a promise of help).
<Bassetts> persia, thanks =)
<bdmurray> persia: is there a way to search on mentoring offered bugs?
<Bassetts> what about Bug #33967
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33967 in gnome-volume-manager "A way to disable low disk space warnings" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33967
<Bassetts> bdmurray, https://launchpad.net/%7Ebugsquad/+mentoring
<persia> bdmurray: By team, they are available.  I'd recommend https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/+mentoring as one place (although other teams also offer mentoring)
<persia> OOh.  Cool.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mentoring works too!
<Bassetts> persia, how do I ask to get mentoring for a bug/
<Bassetts> (one that has mentoring offered)
<persia> Bassetts: Contact the person who offered mentoring.  Most are usually on IRC.  Click on the mentors name to get to their mentoring page, then on overview to see their contact information.
<Bassetts> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #124499 in ifupdown (main) "[feisty]  ifdown not invoked when removing pcmcia wireless card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124499
<ubotu> New bug: #124502 in slash (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  slash has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124502
<bdmurray> Bassetts: also keep in mind that some developers are in Europe
<Bassetts> bdmurray, I am in europe, UK to be exact
<persia> Bassetts: More to the point, many developers don't stay up so late :)
<bdmurray> heh
<Bassetts> persia, I certainly realised most people need more sleep than me =P
<Bassetts> but atleast I know how to ask for mentoring now
<ubotu> New bug: #124503 in suphp (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  suphp has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124503
<ubotu> New bug: #124504 in torrus (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  torrus has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124504
<ubotu> New bug: #124505 in sope (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  sope has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124505
<ubotu> New bug: #124507 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany takes a long time to start up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124507
<habeeb> Hello "BugSquad". I had a problem with Rhythmbox in my PPC (community supported) Laptop. I found a bug in launchpad about it, but it's "fixed in the new versions". Should I mention that I'm still getting the problem in my Xubuntu PPC Feisty?
<persia> habeeb: It depends on the "new version" listed in the bug report.  If it was fixed before feisty release, it's worth mentioning.  If it wasn't fixed until after release, it's not worth mentioning.
<persia> habeeb: On the other hand, if it is a really critical bug that was only fixed in newer versions, but still exists in feisty, it may be possible to get it applied back to feisty.
<habeeb> Ok here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10-pitfdll/+bug/54841
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54841 in gstreamer0.10-pitfdll "rhythmbox crashes when loading my Music Library" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<habeeb> Here is the workout I used: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357053
<habeeb> And well it's closed with this explanation: "This bug is going nowhere, and has been fixed in a later version."
<persia> habeeb: That's not a very useful explanation: it doesn't suggest where the bug was fixed, or how.  Are you getting the same NULL pixpuf error, or the X overlay error?
<habeeb> I'm getting the same X overlay error. And a work arround is disabling the Visualisation Plugin
<persia> habeeb: I think that the X overlay issue is different from 54841 (although I still don't like how 54841 was closed).  Do you see any other possibly related bugs?
<habeeb> wtf.. I pasted the wrong bug, persia .
<persia> habeeb: Ah.  Good.  I was confused there for a bit.
<habeeb> confused klipper. moment, let me find you the correct one.
<habeeb> excuse me.
<habeeb> I fail, persia, I didn't find the same bug in launchpad right from the start.
<habeeb> So, well, should I report it?
<persia> habeeb: OK.  Please report the bug, include some useful debugging information (rhythmbox -d seems to be a common recommendation), and the workaround, as listed in the forums.  Also, just to make sure, is the visual effects plugin part of rhythmbox, or a different package?
<habeeb> persia: I have only installed Rhythmbox. Nothing else related to it.
<habeeb> if you mean that.
<persia> habeeb: OK.  It's just that for some programs, the plugins are in a different package (or many different packages), and it's good to make sure that one uses the right package for the bugreport.
<habeeb> persia: Something else.
<habeeb> Do I need a backtrace, valgrind or something?
<persia> habeeb: something would be good.  Which is harder to say.  I'd search for Fix Committed bugs in Rhythmbox to check what types of information are usually requested, and include those.  Different bugs need different debug information, and different developers prefer reviewing the output of different debug tools.
<habeeb> I see.
<ubotu> New bug: #124510 in flyspray (universe) "Please sync flyspray 0.9.8-13 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124510
<ubotu> New bug: #124512 in Ubuntu "totem application remains in busy state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124512
<ubotu> New bug: #124513 in compiz (main) "compiz does not install cube.h and scale.h " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124513
<ubotu> New bug: #124516 in less (main) "less doesn't work in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124516
<ubotu> New bug: #124517 in Ubuntu "nm-applet hangs without creating any gui window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124517
<ubotu> New bug: #124518 in anacron (main) "anacron prints spurious debug message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124518
<ubotu> New bug: #124519 in compiz (main) "Compiz is buggy at ressolutions higher that 1024*768 with the open source ati driver." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124519
<ubotu> New bug: #124520 in firefox (main) "[ GUTSY ]  Firefox png icon very small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124520
<ubotu> New bug: #124522 in Ubuntu "OS crash when insert CD after resume from s2ram" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124522
<ubotu> New bug: #124523 in Ubuntu "Unable to copy cd from rythymboc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124523
<ubotu> New bug: #124524 in rhythmbox (main) "Unable to copy cd from rythymboc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124524
<ubotu> New bug: #124525 in scm (universe) "package scm 5e3-6 failed to install/upgrade:  post-installation script  1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124525
<ubotu> New bug: #124526 in compiz (main) "[ GUTSY ]  Splash screen don't disappear with Compiz / ATI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124526
<ubotu> New bug: #124468 in debsecan (universe) "debsecan crashed with IOError in write()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124468
<ubotu> New bug: #124527 in deluge-torrent (universe) "new upstream version available 0.5.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124527
<ubotu> New bug: #124528 in reportbug-ng (universe) "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124528
<ubotu> New bug: #124530 in gnome-applets (main) "Disk Mounter applet becomes shy for all desktop sessions except the first after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124530
<ubotu> New bug: #124532 in lm-sensors (main) "write error in pwmconfig-script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124532
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<shirish> does anybody how I can know if I'm using GDM as my login screen or not
<thekorn> killall firefox-bin
<thekorn> upps, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #124535 in dolphin (main) "dolphin package and data is misnamed d3lphin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124535
<ubotu> New bug: #124536 in usplash (main) "GDM login doesn't respect/stick the chosen locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124536
<ubotu> New bug: #124537 in gpaint (main) "Gpaint doesn't allow drag and drop import of pictures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124537
<Kmos> if someone wants to test opera v9.22
<Kmos> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-651/intel-linux/opera_9.22-20070705.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<ubotu> New bug: #124538 in Ubuntu "Xsession crashes on Startup - Both "usual" Gnome and XGL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124538
<ubotu> New bug: #124539 in nginx (universe) "Merge nginx (0.5.26-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124539
<ubotu> New bug: #124541 in Ubuntu "pcmcia driver failure in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124541
<ubotu> New bug: #124542 in Ubuntu "0.116089]  PCI: Bus #09 (-#0c) is hidden behind transparent bridge #08 (-#09) (try 'pci=assign-busses')" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124542
<ubotu> New bug: #124543 in gedit (main) "Add some new syntax highlighting " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124543
<ubotu> New bug: #124544 in bug-buddy (main) "String assembling not properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124544
<Kmos> bug 48556 is already fix released ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48556 in linux-source-2.6.15 "ACPI-0517: ****Error Method parse/execudion failed" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48556
<ubotu> New bug: #124545 in evince (main) "evince jumps one page too far" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124545
<ubotu> New bug: #124546 in gtk+2.0 (main) "nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124546
<ubotu> New bug: #124547 in libcairo (main) "evince crash: _cairo_pen_find_active_cw_vertex_index: Assertion `i < pen->num_vertices' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124547
<variant> persia: not that I can see, the bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/76489
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76489 in linux-source-2.6.20 "network device, module r8169, fails after some minutes" [High,Fix released] 
* persia has completely lost context in the intervening period, but looks...
<coNP> Kmos: please indicate what kind of information you need from the user (Concerning bug 124546). Only marking it "incomplete" does not help very much which kind of information we need to triage / fix it.
<ubotu> New bug: #124548 in gnome-games (main) "Aisle-Riot Solitaire starts but not visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124548
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124546 in gtk+2.0 "unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124546
<persia> vaiant:  Ah.  Your laptop lockup bug.  Thanks for the pointer.
<Kmos> coNP: ok
<coNP> Kmos: thanks
* coNP hugs Kmos 
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124549 in python2.4 (main) "Calling interpreter more than once is broken" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124549
<ubotu> New bug: #124550 in linux-source-2.6.22 (universe) "kernel fault while installing clamav-freshclam 0.90.3-1ubuntu3 failed  to install/upgrade: post-installation script returns error 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124550
<ubotu> New bug: #124551 in mysql-admin (universe) "Unable to write my.cnf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124551
<ubotu> New bug: #124552 in Ubuntu "no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124552
<ubotu> New bug: #124553 in Ubuntu "MP3 player mounted as read-only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124553
<ubotu> New bug: #124557 in mailliststat (universe) "mailliststat package isn't signed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124557
<ubotu> New bug: #124560 in beryl-core (universe) "Crashed after suspending to ram (or coming back out)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124560
<ubotu> New bug: #124561 in ntfs-3g (universe) "crash after "touch test"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124561
<ubotu> New bug: #124562 in Ubuntu "compiz - java problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124562
<ubotu> New bug: #124563 in ntfs-3g (universe) "ntfs-3g error when committing an svn trunk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124563
<ubotu> New bug: #124564 in Ubuntu "error messages in terminal when upgrading to Feisty from Edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124564
<ubotu> New bug: #124568 in beryl-core (universe) "Firefox does not restart after installing extensions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124568
<ubotu> New bug: #124571 in smc (universe) "Please sync smc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124571
<ubotu> New bug: #124572 in update-manager (main) "update-manager OSError: [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124572
<ubotu> New bug: #124573 in lesstif2 (universe) "xmgrace with LessTif crashes when Esc key is pressed on menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124573
<ubotu> New bug: #124574 in libxml-stream-perl (universe) "Please sync libxml-stream-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124574
<ubotu> New bug: #124575 in Ubuntu "Gutsy-Desktop-PPC Build20070705 Not Booting on Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124575
<ubotu> New bug: #124577 in klineakconfig (universe) "Please sync klineakconfig (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124577
<Hobbsee> bug 124500
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124500 in request-tracker3.4 "[UNMETDEPS]  request-tracker3.4 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124500
<ubotu> New bug: #124578 in ssbd (universe) "Please sync ssbd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124578
<ubotu> New bug: #124580 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Incorrect sorting for ETA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124580
<ubotu> New bug: #124581 in Ubuntu "Firefox greyed out, even though it's responding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124581
<ubotu> New bug: #124582 in gnome-panel (main) "Boot check failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124582
<ubotu> New bug: #124583 in totem (main) "No Picture when playing movie" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124583
<ubotu> New bug: #124584 in pidgin-libnotify (universe) "Makes Beryl and Compiz Fusion deteriorate slowly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124584
<ubotu> New bug: #124586 in am-utils (universe) "Please sync am-utils (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124586
<ubotu> New bug: #124587 in Ubuntu "Missing package or incorrect package in the Repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124587
<ubotu> New bug: #124585 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cisco aironet chip doesn't connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124585
<ubotu> New bug: #124589 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "gnome-main-menu attempts to delete some dirs when installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124589
<ubotu> New bug: #124590 in Ubuntu "No sound card in Gutsy with D630" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124590
<Nafallo> baah!
<ubotu> New bug: #124591 in apache2 (main) "apache2 can't start rigth after installation (config broken)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124591
<ubotu> New bug: #124592 in jokosher (universe) "jokosher crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124592
<Nafallo> btw. is that soundcard bug linux-source-2.6.22? :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #124594 in archmage (universe) "upgrade version available 0.1.9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124594
<ubotu> New bug: #124595 in archmage (universe) "archmage crashed with GetoptError in long_has_args() (dup-of: 120507)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124595
<ubotu> New bug: #124598 in Ubuntu "nautilus blocks boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124598
<ubotu> New bug: #124599 in unzoo (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync unzoo (4.4-7) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124599
<ubotu> New bug: #124600 in live-initramfs (universe) "Please sync live-initramfs (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124600
<ubotu> New bug: #124601 in Ubuntu "Boot failure with multiple displays/cards enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124601
<ubotu> New bug: #124602 in php-imlib (universe) "Please sync php-imlib (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124602
<ubotu> New bug: #124604 in maxdb-buildtools (universe) "Please sync maxdb-buildtools (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124604
<ubotu> New bug: #124605 in Ubuntu "Recycle bin's elements multiplied by 7." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124605
<ubotu> New bug: #124607 in upstart (main) "Laptop does not boot when USB pcmcia card is inserted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124607
<ubotu> New bug: #124610 in totem (main) "Totem Movie Player crashes when opening movie file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124610
<ubotu> New bug: #124611 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel items aren't repositioned back when resized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124611
<ubotu> New bug: #124612 in aptitude (main) "APTITUDE(8) man page formating is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124612
<ubotu> New bug: #124615 in pxe (universe) "Stop system on shutdown sekvence" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124615
<ubotu> New bug: #124616 in network-manager (main) "Crashes installing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124616
<ubotu> New bug: #124617 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "subj empty ,thunderbird exit abnormal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124617
<ubotu> New bug: #124618 in powernowd (main) "powernowd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124618
<QG> Hello all. I wonder if someone could help me with a query I have re. bug #88031?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88031 in wireshark "Kerberos support" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88031
<ScottK> !question |QG
<ubotu> QG: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScottK> QG: What's your question?
<QG> ScottK: As the upstream Debian maintainer has confirmed, the upstream package has been recompiled with Kerberos support...
<ScottK> OK.
<QG> Can I now unassign myself from this bug and assumed that the recompiled version will find its way into Ubuntu?
<QG> Or do I explicitly have to do something to make sure that the new version is pulled into the Ubuntu repositories?
<ScottK> QG.  You have to do something.  Give me a moment and I'll tell you what.
<QG> Ok
<ScottK> QG: It was already done: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/
<ScottK> You can mark it fix released then.
<QG> ScottK: Great! Thanks. Does this always happen automatically?
<ScottK> If there are no Ubuntu unique changes it does up to a point in the development cycle.  Then you have to ask.
<QG> I see. Who do I have to ask? Is it a different person for each package?
<ScottK> QG: Look at merging and syncing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU#head-f58574d341bea778285fde2e3048402f0121f802
<QG> will do. now another question, this time about bug #117260
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117260 in firefox ""Save to Disk" confuses some users" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117260
<QG> I can't get anyone in the Mozilla Firfeox bugtracker to give this any attention. I've tried pinging it a few times but no luck. Should I leave the bug at 'Confirmed' status and unassign myself?
<QG> It's already linked to the upstream bug so anyone can pick it in future and try to progress it I guess
<ScottK> Yes.  It's not in progress here unless someone is actively working on fixing it.
<ubotu> New bug: #124620 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.20-16-generic for AMD turion 64 tl50" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124620
<QG> ScottK: Thanks again. Bye.
<ubotu> New bug: #124621 in matplotlib (universe) "matplotlib expects 'matplotlibrc' in $HOME rather than '.matplotlibrc'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124621
<ubotu> New bug: #124624 in kdebase (main) "autodetect dialog size issue" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124624
<ubotu> New bug: #124626 in wordnet (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync wordnet  (1:3.0-2)  from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124626
<ubotu> New bug: #124628 in kommando (universe) "kommando does not provide dcop interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124628
<ubotu> New bug: #124629 in gsambad (universe) "[CVE-2007-2838]  Unsafe tmp file usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124629
<JKtheCJer> has anyone heard this or maybe even found a workaround?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/111694
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111694 in Ubuntu "DeLORME Earthmate GPS LT-20 (USBid:1163:0200) doesn't work in Feisty" [Undecided,New] 
<JKtheCJer> neat
<ubotu> New bug: #124630 in gnome-panel (main) "conflit 2 cartes son" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124630
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-08
<ubotu> New bug: #124632 in kdebase (main) "Wrong shortcut keys in KDE's shutdown menu (lang=de)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124632
<ubotu> New bug: #124633 in nautilus (main) "unmount action on dvd-rw volume in nautilus ejects disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124633
<ubotu> New bug: #124635 in apt (main) "aptitude is not installable in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124635
<ubotu> New bug: #124637 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Geographical Oversight" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124637
<ubotu> New bug: #124638 in Ubuntu "Typng is painfully slow and letters randomly repeat themselves." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124638
<ubotu> New bug: #124639 in evolution (main) "Can't send emails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124639
<ubotu> New bug: #124640 in arts (main) "artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124640
<ubotu> New bug: #124641 in hal (main) "device-manager - failure when launch application ?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124641
<ubotu> New bug: #124642 in linux-source-2.6.22 "MacBook makes whining noise when uhci-hcd loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124642
<ubotu> New bug: #124643 in amsn (universe) "aMSN won't load; says "Loading TkCximage failed..."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124643
<ubotu> New bug: #124644 in util-linux (main) "mount only uses last fstype from fstab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124644
<ubotu> New bug: #124646 in milter-greylist (universe) "Please sync milter-greylist (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124646
<ubotu> New bug: #124647 in geekast (universe) "geekast needs to use Gtk::StatusIcon from ruby-gnome2" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124647
<ubotu> New bug: #124648 in fantasdic (universe) "fantasdic needs to use Gtk::StatusIcon from ruby-gnome2, or not at all" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124648
<ubotu> New bug: #124651 in ecasound2.2 (universe) "Please sync ecasound2.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124651
<ubotu> New bug: #124652 in ecawave (universe) "Please sync ecawave (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124652
<ubotu> New bug: #124653 in Ubuntu "intermittent problem launching firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124653
<ubotu> New bug: #124654 in ntfs-config (universe) "[gutsy]  ntfs-config presents in "applications -> system tools" but reuqires an admin password - better in "system -> administration"?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124654
<ubotu> New bug: #124655 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't respect GNOME DPI setting when rendering webpages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124655
<ubotu> New bug: #124657 in iso-codes (main) "Candidate Revision for iso-codes_1.0a-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124657
<ubotu> New bug: #124661 in emerald-themes (universe) "Please put beryl and co. out of their misery" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124661
<ubotu> New bug: #124662 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Master volume control has no effect on headphones" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124662
<ubotu> New bug: #124664 in yelp (main) "can't open mp3 file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124664
<ubotu> New bug: #124699 in ow-util-ant-tasks (universe) "Please sync ow-util-ant-tasks 1.3.2-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124699
<ubotu> New bug: #124700 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  Firefox loses filename when double-clicking in Save As dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124700
<ubotu> New bug: #124701 in gnome-games (main) "games : blackjack's croupier is dishonnest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124701
<ubotu> New bug: #124705 in tutos2 (universe) "tutos error on upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124705
<ubotu> New bug: #124706 in network-manager (main) "NM sometimes drops connection before associating, logfile says assertion `dev != NULL' failed " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124706
<ubotu> New bug: #124707 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124707
<ubotu> New bug: #124709 in kdebase (main) "italian translate wrong konsole colre" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124709
<ubotu> New bug: #124710 in enet (universe) "Old website in description of libenet-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124710
<ubotu> New bug: #124711 in firefox (main) "mozilla 2.0.0.4 crashes when login into some websites( e.g. www.weather.com)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124711
<ubotu> New bug: #124712 in nautilus (main) "selection 200 songs and open with vlc-player makes system more or less unusable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124712
<ubotu> New bug: #124714 in Ubuntu "Please sync decibel-audio-player from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124714
<ubotu> New bug: #124713 in totem (main) "Totem-xine crashes when trying to play mp3 from network drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124713
<ubotu> New bug: #124715 in kdebase (main) "kdm crashed after kde logout  [fesity] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124715
<ubotu> New bug: #124716 in openssh (main) "6.06.1-lts: openssh-server suddenly depends on missing /lib/libkeyutils.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124716
<ubotu> New bug: #124717 in Ubuntu "konqueror crashes during navigation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124717
<ubotu> New bug: #124718 in evince (main) "pdf viewer : selection on maths formulas doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124718
<ubotu> New bug: #124719 in sip4-qt3 (main) "source pkg sip4-qt3 should build-depend on libc6-dev and g++" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124719
<ubotu> New bug: #124720 in texlive-bin (main) "Pdftex 2007-12ubuntu1 produces incorrect PDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124720
<ubotu> New bug: #124721 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Typo in edubuntu-books, template handbook, string 276" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124721
<ubotu> New bug: #124722 in galternatives (universe) "java 6 control panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124722
<ubotu> New bug: #124723 in nautilus (main) "Moved file to Deleted Items folder, icon still says "No items in wastebasket"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124723
<ubotu> New bug: #124724 in speech-tools (main) "Please sync speech-tools (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124724
<ubotu> New bug: #124725 in fireflier (universe) "[CVE-2007-2837]  Unsafe tmp file handling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124725
<ubotu> New bug: #124726 in totem (main) "totem-xine config file reset automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124726
<polopolo> Hello, can someone takeover my bugs?
<Kmos> polopolo: maybe tomorrow
<Hobbsee> no, you must fix your bugs
<Hobbsee> hi Kmos
<polopolo> SoI must unassinge myself in the bugs?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: on what planet would adept possibly be a sync
<Hobbsee> polopolo: if you no longer wish to work on them, or fix them, yes.
<Hobbsee> no one else will normally touch it, with your name there
<polopolo> ok
<polopolo> our should I assign to ubuntu bugs
<Kmos> Hobbsee: hi :)
<Hobbsee> polopolo: you should not assign *anything* unless to yourself, if you're going to fix them.
<Hobbsee> if in doubt, dont assign it
<Hobbsee> assigning says "i'm going to fix this"
<Hobbsee> if it's on the correct package, the people who are interested will see it anyway, as they're bug contacts
<Kmos> Hobbsee: please repeat .. about adept
<Kmos> it can't be an sync :)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: then why did you request one?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i know that now.. not when i request it
<Kmos> i've talked to cjwatson
<Hobbsee> right.  if in doubt, dont file.
<Hobbsee> or ask first
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> i'll do it
<geser> Hobbsee: Hi, do you also act as ubuntu-main-sponsor?
<Hobbsee> geser: sometimes
<Hobbsee> geser: are you aware that apt's broken, btw?
<Hobbsee> geser: as in, the rest of the stuff needs rebuilding?
<geser> yes, have seen it
<Hobbsee> right
<ubotu> New bug: #124727 in totem (main) "Unable to view DVD "typisk norsk". Can only view Sony&BMG copyrigh intro. No menu." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124727
<ubotu> New bug: #124728 in openoffice.org (main) "It does not allows protection of Cells indipendly os Sheet  Protection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124728
<geser> apt got build with glibc6 which changed a provided package
<ubotu> New bug: #124729 in libevent (main) "[Sync request]  Sync libevent (1.3b-0) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124729
<geser> Hobbsee: could you look at bug #124729?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124729 in libevent "[Sync request]  Sync libevent (1.3b-0) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124729
<DarkMageZ> hey. is there any anti medibuntu stuff i should know? besides the fact that it's a 3'rd party repo?
<geser> I mean glibc2.6
<Hobbsee> geser: done
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: if the bug doesnt occur in the ubuntu version, send it there,a dn reject the ubuntu task
<geser> Hobbsee: should we wait for mvo or should I prepare some debdiffs for the rebuild with the current apt?
<DarkMageZ> k.
<Hobbsee> geser: i want to see the stuff in bzr build
<Hobbsee> as that's the next block of it to get uploaded
<Hobbsee> of course, if you can get that lot to build, repeatedly, and provide a patch (as you cant commit to the bzr), then i can test it out, and probably sponsor it
<Hobbsee> bug 124719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124719 in sip4-qt3 "source pkg sip4-qt3 should build-depend on libc6-dev and g++" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124719
<geser> Hobbsee: with "apt broken" do you mean the bzr version or that the recent apt in gutsy can't currently be upgraded?
<Hobbsee> geser: bzr version
<Hobbsee> and the version in gutsy *can* be upgraded, incidently.  it just removes a whole lot of other stuff
<geser> that error from the bzr version looks like it can't find the scheme for validation
<geser> and in gutsy synaptic and co need a rebuild
<geser> what to fix first?
<Hobbsee> the bzr
<Hobbsee> because that will get uploaded, and then the world will need rebuilding anyway
<geser> does the apt from bzr bumpd the provided pkg versions again?
<ubotu> New bug: #124730 in Ubuntu "Feisty - Sound stops after a few seconds and various apps fail to work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124730
<Hobbsee> debian bug 372818
<ubotu> Debian bug 372818 in apt ""apt-cache show <pkg>" should indicate which file server pkg belongs to" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/372818
<Hobbsee> geser: i imagine so
<ubotu> New bug: #124732 in python-debian (universe) "changelog.py needs to recognize unfinalized blocks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124732
<Kmos> how to see if a package version is at -proposed ?
<Kmos> apt-cache has some option for that ?
<Hobbsee> apt-cache show foo
<Hobbsee> if you have -proposed enabled
<Kmos> exactly
<Kmos> but
<Kmos> for example.. cinepaint
<Kmos> i want to know if it moved from proposed to updates
<Hobbsee> Kmos: well, you should also be able to do that from the above command, but otherwise you need to look it up on launchpad
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinepaint would be a promising link
<Kmos> yep
<Kmos> i'm there
<Kmos> version 0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1
<Kmos> it's still on proposed
<Kmos> right ?
<Kmos> and  0.21-2-0ubuntu4 is the current at -updates
<Kmos> for feisty
<Hobbsee> there's nothing for updates in feisty there
<Hobbsee> 0.21-2-0ubuntu4 is the current in feisty release, yes.
<Hobbsee> it's still in proposed
<Kmos> 0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1 you mean
<Hobbsee> no, 0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1 is in proposed, not release or updates
<Kmos> right
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/cinepaint/cinepaint_0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1/changelog
<Kmos> :D
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Kmos> when it move to updates
<Kmos> the changelog need to be changed
<Kmos> from
<Kmos> cinepaint (0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1) feisty-proposed; urgency=low
<Kmos> to
<Kmos> cinepaint (0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1) feisty; urgency=low
<Kmos> right ?
<Kmos> or it will just be uploaded without that change
<Hobbsee> you'd have to check the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #124734 in Ubuntu "first harddisk access very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124734
<Hobbsee> and it should be feisty-updates, as it's going itno updates
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure of the exact SRU rules
<Kmos> Hobbsee: ah, ok
<Kmos> i'm checking the bugs =) yesterday I found some that are fix commited, and they're fix released
<Kmos> for example, mvo have put a wrong bug number at changelog for an update-manager update
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> clean up LP :p
<Hobbsee> where?
<Hobbsee> er....people rarely screw that up for a reason.
<Hobbsee> particularly core devs
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> need to fix changelog
<Kmos> let's see if I can remember
<Hobbsee> you're going to fix mvo's changelog?
<Kmos> no
<Kmos> for example
<Kmos> this one
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107558 in update-manager "misspelled entry in removal_blacklist.cfg" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Kmos> he has fix commited
<Kmos> and isn't at latest update-manager, even at changelog
<Kmos> he lost it
<Kmos> and i set it as "confirmed"
<Kmos> i checked update-manager from proposed, that i've here on feisty
<Kmos> and still have the bug
<Kmos> kubuntu-destkop
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #124735 in gajim (universe) "Gajim freezes with /usr/bin/esd not found in console" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124735
<Hobbsee> Kmos: did you check bzr?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: dont change bug statuses that other people are working on, if you're not *absolutely sure* - and for goodness sake, *ask* them about it.  it's likely that they have nto scrweed up - they're a core dev - it's more likely that you just dont understand.
<Hobbsee> what kubuntu-desktop bug?
<Hobbsee> the one about it not installing?
<Kmos> no
<Hobbsee> no to which?
<Kmos> check /usr/share/update-manager/removal_blacklist.cfg
<Hobbsee> did you check the bzr'd version of update-manager, to see if it has that change?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: let's see if you understand. no i didn't check, but first listen
<Kmos> he posted that changed at bzr at 2007-05-14
<Kmos> "This is fixed in my local repository now and it will be part of the next upload."
<Kmos> next upload doesn't have nothing, even at new version of update-manager at gutsy
<Kmos> i checked changelog
<Kmos> i didn't have the bug number there, so it won't be fix released automatically
<Kmos> and i've feisty -proposed update-manager update
<Kmos> checked that file and bug still there
<Kmos> but now.. how to check bzr of update-manager without being a ubuntu member
<Hobbsee> Kmos: has it occured to you that things get fixed in gutsy first?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: it wasn't
<Kmos> fixed
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> i'm wrong
<Kmos> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.65/changelog
<Hobbsee> Kmos: it says it has been, in
<Hobbsee> update-manager (1:0.61) gutsy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>   * add missing dh_gconf (LP#114569)
<Hobbsee>   * fix mispelled entry in removal_blacklist (LP#107558)
<Kmos> i checked a old changelog
<Kmos> :-(
<Kmos> that's my fault
<Kmos> i've changed things to normal
<Kmos> again
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107558 in update-manager "misspelled entry in removal_blacklist.cfg" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<Hobbsee> Kmos: like i say - it's unwise to assume that a core dev has screwed up something like that, or lost it.  he's even assigned himself ot the bug, which protocol then says "dont touch this".  it's more likely that *you* have screwed up, or dont understand what's going on.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: let's see if I found the one i told you.. about a typo in the bug number in the changelog
<Hobbsee> however, that's now fix released, so you can mark it as such as you wish.
<Kmos> if it's fixed on gutsy, i can mark it as fix released
<Kmos> right ?
<Hobbsee> yes
* Hobbsee has done that now
<Kmos> but this rule don't apply for everything.. like kernel version for each distro
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/113980
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113980 in inkscape "Color picker returns nonsense" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<Kmos> and this one
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinepaint/+bug/110690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110690 in cinepaint "cinepaint crash at script-fu" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<Kmos> the cinepaint
<Hobbsee> the kernel is a special case, as the source package name changes with each release...as the kernel version does...
<Hobbsee> Kmos: it's a SRU
<Hobbsee> in fact, that should have a feisty task
<ubotu> New bug: #124736 in hotkey-setup (main) "[gutsy]  some asus hotkeys no longer work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124736
<Kmos> Hobbsee: 0.21-2-0ubuntu4.1 isn't at gutsy
<Kmos> can you handle it '
<Kmos> ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: you're right, it'is not.
<Hobbsee> that version number is wrong for gutsy.
<Kmos> it should be 0.21-2-0ubuntu5
<Hobbsee> Kmos: that means that that bug hasnt actually been fixed in gutsy.
<Hobbsee> which it should have been
<Hobbsee> Lutin: ping
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: there should be the fix, with 0.21-2-0ubuntu5 version number, in gutsy at the moment
<Hobbsee> Lutin, who's prepared this patch, will presumably be able to tell ;us why there hasnt been
<Kmos> Hobbsee: nice, thx
<ubotu> New bug: #124737 in totem (main) "I need plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124737
<Kmos> Hobbsee: bug 113980 is marked as fix commited and no number at changelog from gutsy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113980 in inkscape "Color picker returns nonsense" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113980
<Kmos> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.45.1-1ubuntu3/changelog
<Hobbsee> Kmos: check the activity log.  bryce is one of the authors of inkscape.  also, the upstream bug reports that it's fixed in svn, so fix committed is a valid state.  because we havent actually *gotten* the fix from svn, it should not be fix released
<Hobbsee> you should probably target new bugs, and incomplete bugs - there's lots more of htem that need cleaning pu, and arent already being dealt with by others
<Kmos> Hobbsee: ok
<dr_evil> I just reported a bug but I forgot to mention that it was happening with gutsy, should I add that as a comment?
<Hobbsee> dr_evil: probably a good idea
<Kmos> dr_evil: add a tag with "gutsy"
<Hobbsee> else someone else will likely ask "is this gutsy"
<Hobbsee> bah, just say it in the bug report - tags are annoying.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> i saw a few of them with that tag :)
<Hobbsee> true.  but it's not commonly used
<Hobbsee> there's a list of legitimate, commonly used tags on the wiki
<Hobbsee> that may be one - but there are other, more efffective ways of marking it
<dr_evil> well thanks, I edited the description
<Kmos> !tags
<ubotu> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> which...doesnt mention gutsy.  excellent
<ubotu> New bug: #124740 in Ubuntu "News flags doesn't show up in Google Finance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124740
<ubotu> New bug: #124741 in hugin (universe) "hugin has a wrong default for autopanog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124741
<ubotu> New bug: #124742 in ivi (universe) "IVI detected a fatal error loading vcd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124742
<ubotu> New bug: #124743 in Ubuntu "Sony Sixaxis Controller does not work over bluetooth in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124743
<ubotu> New bug: #124744 in balazar (universe) "Please sync balazar (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124744
<ubotu> New bug: #124745 in varkon (universe) "Varkon startup problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124745
<ubotu> New bug: #124747 in Ubuntu "No sound on a Dell 5100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124747
<ubotu> New bug: #124749 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "VIA rhinefet not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124749
<ubotu> New bug: #124751 in Ubuntu "Connecting to a single-threaded WebDAV server fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124751
<ubotu> New bug: #124752 in kdebase (main) "KHelpCenter isn't using htdig properly." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124752
<ubotu> New bug: #124754 in gnome-panel (main) "No se puede usar la web cam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124754
<ubotu> New bug: #124755 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome package doesn't include alacarte" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124755
<ubotu> New bug: #124757 in debian-installer (main) "[gutsy alternate tribe2 cd]  Installation Method Menu: The function key menus act inconsistent " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124757
<ubotu> New bug: #124756 in k3b (main) "Application icon does not appear in KDE Launch Daemon popup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124756
<ubotu> New bug: #124758 in Ubuntu "Compiz-Fusion "GConf" backend may break keybindings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124758
<ubotu> New bug: #124759 in rhythmbox (main) "can't play files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124759
<ubotu> New bug: #124761 in debian-installer (main) "[gutsy alternate tribe2 cd]  Although a 16 Bit resolution is chosen in installer menu, xorg tries to use 24 Bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124761
<ubotu> New bug: #124762 in gnucash (universe) "[GUTSY]  gnucash-bin crashed when printing postscript" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124762
<ubotu> New bug: #124763 in xfonts-jmk (universe) "Please merge xfonts-jmk 3.0-14 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124763
<ubotu> New bug: #124764 in gnucash (universe) "[ GUTSY ]  Gnucash just print an half of the logo on bills" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124764
<ubotu> New bug: #124765 in acpi-support (main) "gutsy regression: very high temp on turion 64 CPU " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124765
<ubotu> New bug: #124766 in firefox (main) "Uploading picture to www.friendster.com cause firefox to  crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124766
<ubotu> New bug: #124767 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 137" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124767
<ubotu> New bug: #124770 in rhythmbox (main) "music tab makes rhythmbox crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124770
<ubotu> New bug: #124771 in Ubuntu "[feisty 32 & 64 live-cd install]  manual parted rescans disk with every change, taking several minutes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124771
<ubotu> New bug: #124773 in e2fsprogs (main) "fsck freezes on laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124773
<ubotu> New bug: #124774 in totem (main) "the image is static with many squares in Totem receiving on line TV signal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124774
<ubotu> New bug: #124775 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "No kernel modules for the 2.6.22 kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124775
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> odd bug
<ubotu> New bug: #124778 in gnome-session (main) "linux grashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124778
<ubotu> New bug: #124777 in evince (main) "latex-generated pdfs using T1 fontenc do not display correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124777
<ubotu> New bug: #124779 in Ubuntu "virtualbox locks machine if kvm or kqemu modules are loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124779
<ubotu> New bug: #124781 in knetworkmanager (main) "NetworkManager doesn't find network automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124781
<ubotu> New bug: #124782 in rhythmbox (main) "Scroll Wheel Volume resolution inconsistiant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124782
<ubotu> New bug: #124784 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "Gstreamer TTA audio decoder doesn't work on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124784
<A3n> how do I install a .debdiff file  ?
<A3n> this one: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/5677991/update-manager_0.45.1.debdiff
<A3n> or how do I upgrade update-manager ? Whenever I try it says it's already to the latest version , and I couldn't find update-manager-core
<ubotu> New bug: #124786 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when exporting to picasa web" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124786
<ubotu> New bug: #124787 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "include newest e1000 driver, solves problem with some chipsets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124787
<ubotu> New bug: #124789 in tinysnmp (universe) "tinysnmp-agent fails  with undefined_symbol: tokens_parse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124789
<ubotu> New bug: #124790 in Ubuntu "New Kubuntu 7.10 doesn't boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124790
<ubotu> New bug: #124791 in Ubuntu "gwaterfall lacks a .desktop file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124791
<ubotu> New bug: #124793 in Ubuntu "No easy way of connecting to MS-Exchange" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124793
<ubotu> New bug: #124794 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "snd-hda-intel missing after uninstalling Linuxant softModem driver" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124794
<Kmos> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #124795 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Cannot utime: Operation not permitted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124795
<ubotu> New bug: #124796 in amanda (universe) "amanda does not require xinetd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124796
<ubotu> New bug: #124797 in gnome-applets (main) "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet on dual-core doesn't work after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124797
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-30
<jkary> Hi there!  I am trying to follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto to generate a debdiff for a patch.  I am having troubles testing the fix.  I can't seem to get the patched source to load into the base.tgz.
<jkary> I've tried the following commands: sudo pbuilder build apt_0.7.9ubuntu18.dsc after generating the dsc file using dch however when I do pbuilder --login I can only see apt_0.7.9ubuntu17.  I am confused... Is there somewhere where I can verify what version is being loaded?
<Nafallo> jkary: why would it get installed and saved into your base.tgz?
<RAOF> jkary: Why are you using pbuilder --login?  Are you trying to _test_ your newly built package in the pbuilder chroot?
<jkary> I am not positive it is saved in base.tgz.  The howto leaves me with that impression.
<jkary> I am trying to test the patch in pbuilder... I am not sure I am doing this correctly as this is my first try at using pbuilder.
<ZippyP> Need some help please with re-installing (nvidia-gtx-new) drivers. Envy does not work due to error in removal of old drivers and screwed the system up. now only 800x600 available and can't reinstall original driver
<ZippyP> Thanks
<persia> ZippyP: This isn't really a help channel.  Have you already tried #ubuntu and questions.launchpad.net?
<ZippyP> <Persia>  I figured that I had two Morons give me false info which put me in this position.  So I have been hitting all the IRCs
<ZippyP> Sorry.
<persia> ZippyP: Be careful of that: hitting too many channels can raise the ire of the IRC operators.  answers.launchpad.net is likely your best bet for support.
<ZippyP> <Persia> Thanks  Both of the two idiots gave me the wrong info and then signed out.  Real nice.   I'll check the link.  Thanks again
<persia> ZippyP: Good luck.  If you discover that this is due to a misbehaviour on the part of some package, please file a bug with the details of how to get into your current situation, and we'll try to make sure it gets the attention of the developers who may fix it.
<ZippyP> It was Envy that made the mess out of the video res.  It errored out during the removal and install of the new drivers which left me with 800x600
<bliZZardz> ZippyP : Always check at Launchpad before asking the channel. Many of the bugs are known with probably patches. You may always revert to IRC for further directions - and prefer #ubuntu for bug direction.
<persia> bliZZardz: #ubuntu for bug direction?  Why?
<bliZZardz> persia : as in, as a first line of support
<bliZZardz> persia : isnt this channel for bug reporting bugs and triaging?
<persia> For support, I think #ubuntu is helpful.  For bug tracking and coordination, I think here is better.
<techno_freak> #ubuntu for general support
<techno_freak> :)
<persia> Not that we necessarily know workarounds, etc., but that we can help make sure the bug is well described.
<techno_freak> persia, can you look into bug #38512; there was lot of frustration building up, it was a in-progress bug which became won't fix. was it won't fix from upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38512 in rhythmbox "Window close should close, not quit" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38512
<persia> techno_freak: Looks Won't Fix from upstream to me, and thanks for pointing me at it: that's specifically the behaviour that led to me not using rhythmbox.
<techno_freak> ahh :)
<persia> There are patches, so I suspect we're waiting on a decision by the Desktop team to determine whether to patch Rhythmbox to work differently than upstream.  Doing so may be bad, as it can cause frustration and dispute, which doesn't help.  On the other hand, not patching leaves this bug open.
<techno_freak> and people will continue to rant and crib that ubuntu devs have deaf ears :(
<persia> techno_freak: Maybe.  As much as I like the idea that closing the window shouldn't also close the application, I'm more against having different distritbutions ship different behaviours, which just leads to extra confusion.  It is best discussed upstream, and maybe through reviewing the HIG to ensure that rythmbox, ekiga, gaim, liferea, etc. all have the same behaviour.
<persia> Once a common behavour is specified, then the solution is clear, and any packages not compliant get bugs.  It may be that rhythmbox doesn't have a bug: that's not clear with the current guidelines.
<techno_freak> hmm
<RAOF> Much as I'd love a system-wide "Close closes the window, not the application" policy, I think that the reverse is most prevelant.
<persia> RAOF: For me, it depends on the app.  I'd prefer to have the ability to tell applications to nest in the systray (e.g. mail client, XMPP client, music player, etc.) and have them persist.  Document-centric apps (e.g. Browser, Text Editor, PDF viewer, etc.) I prefer to have close on exit.  As much as I don't like Rhythmbox stopping when I close, I don't like GIMP waiting for me to load the next graphic.
<techno_freak> Think "close closes the window, not the app" is valid for interactive apps which we tend to use during the entire course of being online, while others we use it for a task and close it down
<techno_freak> online as in using the desktop
<persia> techno_freak: Yes, but that varies hugely by usage.  I tend to have a browser window open all the time, but don't think it should persist.  I also completely shut down any music player when I'm using JACK
<RAOF> You can see how it would be a bit confusing when the close button has two different behaviours based on a non-obvious condition.
<persia> Yes, it's confusing.  That's why I think it's a HIG bug.  We've several apps that work each way, with little commonality between them.
<techno_freak> agreed
<bliZZardz> the idea of having the close behaviour(one for system-centric and one for document-centric)  sounds perfectly valid. Having an option for this behaviour (provided by the application) can also help the user to choose what he wants.
<RAOF> Except having a "what would you like 'close' to do" option seems really stupid to me.
<bliZZardz> RAOF : and why is that Stupid? giving a choice is never detrimental
<techno_freak> rather "minimize button minimizes to system tray" ;)
<RAOF> bliZZardz: Giving a choice is _always_ detrimental.
<RAOF> It's just that sometimes the benefits outweigh the costs.
<RAOF> It sounds stupid if you rephrase it: "Would you like the close button to close your application?"
<techno_freak> agreed
<bliZZardz> rephrased to what techno_freak suggested
<RAOF> Right.  That's much more reasonable.  And wouldn't be an option, surely?
<persia> Right, but "Would you like the close button to close your application" is inherently confusing.
<persia> There ought be a more sensible way to create a model.
<bliZZardz> "clicking the Close button does either of : 1) minimizes to the sys tray or 2) closes the application." 1 should preceed 2 for this sentence to make sense.
<persia> Personally, I think separation of applications makes more sense: having separate tray icons and windows.  The tray icon can launch the window, or the window can instantiate the tray icon, but closing either is entirely separate.  By default, only the window is present.
<persia> In the case of a music player, mpd is something like this: there are many front-ends, but they all control the same service.
<persia> In the case of a communications tool, the various efforts around telepathy seem to be moving toward this goal.
<persia> That removes the confusion, but still provides a sensible functionality model.
<bliZZardz> I had seen(eons ago) something similar in Winamp
<persia> (where "close" means "close" in all cases)
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> daemons take up resources
<lifeless> they should be avoided except where the thing is actually doing something on an ongoing basis
<persia> lifeless: Yes.  The trick is that one needs a clear way to manage user-daemons by user-choice.
<techno_freak> i think the issue is all about "common behaviour" than about "what close button does".
<lifeless> persia: or to design to avoid needing/wanting user-daemons
<persia> For instance, I may (or may not), want to keep listening to music or checking to see if I have new mail, or making an identity available for messages.  Should this require an entry in my application switcher?
<bliZZardz> lifeless : how are user-daemons implemented? Callbacks?
<techno_freak> I just tested it on Xchat, "Close window" is "Close application" here too ;)
<RAOF> :)
<bliZZardz> :)
<techno_freak> but the tool tip still says "Close Window" while it closes the application :s
<persia> techno_freak: Which likely makes sense for some use cases (e.g. I'm done with IRC now), but not others (e.g. I'm done with this channel for now).  For the latter, pidgin uses the alternate model.
<techno_freak> persia, which means we have to find a way to make both options possible [1] "am done with it, close the app" and [2] "i just dont want the window on my screen, but i will open it later"
<techno_freak> persia, i agree with you that it's HIG issue to be taken care
<persia> techno_freak: Or determine a way to better understand user behaviour so that we can usefully differentiate when people want things.  I'm not sure that systray-ness should be an application property, so much as one way a user can interace with some set of functionality.
<techno_freak> hmm
<RAOF> techno_freak: In what way is "minimize" not "I don't want the window on my screen, but I'll open it later"?
<RAOF> Because this seems like the problem may be that minimize doesn't quite do what you want; maybe minimize should be changed.
<techno_freak> ROAF, i have encountered a lot of people do not want to minimize them to panel, but minimize them to system tray. but i agree on using minimize option for "close the window as of now"
<RAOF> So, what's different in "minimize to systray" versus "minimize to panel"?
<bliZZardz> ROAF : in most of the cases : Minimize to systray is got by clicking the close - which again goes against the philosophy of the Close Button.
<techno_freak> ROAF, may be because system tray offers a cute icon sitting on the top and is more noticable
<persia> techno_freak: It may be that some applications are abusing the systray to provide an extra bit of graphics, rather than running as a proper user-space daemon (which may open windows, available for closure through the "Close" button).
<RAOF> Right.  So, perhaps this could be a system-wide change?  _All_ minimized windows appear on the right of the task panel, as nice little icons?
<RAOF> Because I'd quite like my notification area to contain _notifications_, thakns :)
<persia> That's the choice Apple made.  Not everyone was happy.  Apple make it easier to differentiate was was icon from what was application.
<jeromeg> does someone know if one needs to be in the BugSquad to modify the status/importance/packages of a bug report ?
<jeromeg> or any registered user can do so ?
<techno_freak> jeromeg, in bug control
<techno_freak> jeromeg, for changing importance, status you should be able to
<thekorn> every registered user can change the status of a bugreport (with some limitations)
<jeromeg> thekorn, techno_freak: thank you both !
<Rocket2DMn> I think you need to be on Bug Control to do some things like mark as Triaged or set to Wishlist
<jeromeg> Rocket2DMn: yep, I knew that, but I was not sure for the "common" actions
<techno_freak> jeromeg, if you need any help on changing status or importance, feel free to ask here
<thekorn> but only members of uubuntu-bugcontrol can change importance
<jeromeg> techno_freak: I'm in bug control :)
<techno_freak> jeromeg, ah ok ok :)
<Rocket2DMn> that sounds right, anybody can set confirmation but not importance
<jeromeg> but I'm writing a paper about bug triage
<techno_freak> jeromeg, cool ,let us know when you are done ;)
<jeromeg> techno_freak: if you can read french, I'll be pleased to ;)
<techno_freak> jeromeg, oops! :[
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> I just love finding bugs
<techno_freak> ok
<kahrytan> techno_freak,  sadly, it was just a simple spelling mistake
<LimCore> Im trying to use recordmydesktop to illustrate a bug in kwalletmanager,  but recordmydesktop doesnt work too...
<qense> did you try istanbul?
<snap-l> istanbul uses Recordmydesktop
<LimCore> today I hit 4 serious bugs
<snap-l> LimCore: How are you using recordmydesktop?
 * LimCore facepalms
<snap-l> Are you just typing in "recordmydesktop", or something else?
<LimCore> just that, yes
<LimCore> Im stracing a process, but strace shows _nothing_
<LimCore> rafal@limcore:~$ strace -p 13134
<LimCore> Process 13134 attached - interrupt to quit
<LimCore> how to debug that best?
<snap-l> Are you having trouble playing it back, or does it not ven generate an out.ogg file?
<LimCore> after a moment it freezes so hard that even ctrl-C doesnt stop it. I have to ctrl-z
<snap-l> Under KDE or GNOME?
<LimCore> kde
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/recordmydesktop/+bug/244261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244261 in recordmydesktop "Locking assertion failure libxcb-xlib.so.0 xcb_xlib_unlock" [Undecided,New]
<snap-l> LimCore: I'm not sure why it's not working for you. I've used it in the past.
<snap-l> My only suggestion is that your resolution may be too big for recordmydesktop to handle
<LimCore> me to, stoped working recently, I think in 8.04
<LimCore> I used it with the same resolution
<snap-l> You might want to try recording your bug under XNest.
<LimCore> other binary drivers though
<LimCore> btw, 4 bugs... wtf
<snap-l> NVidia?
<LimCore> (I hit today 4 bugs that prevent me from working)
<LimCore> yes, nvidia
<snap-l> To answer your question re: strace, you attach it to a process, and start using the process. It'll output to stdout.
<snap-l> I think you can redirect it to a file.
<snap-l> Sorry, stderr, it seems.
<LimCore> yeap, -o -f and so on
<snap-l> I guess  I don't follow what your questions are outside of Recordmydesktop
<LimCore> ok I will debug it more then
<LimCore> Now, separate topic
<LimCore> kwalletmanager is an EPIC FAILURE - it lost all my passwords and generally doesn work.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/22400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22400 in kdeutils "Wallet manager "losing" wallets" [Medium,Confirmed]
<snap-l> I don't use KDE or kwalletmanager, I'm afraid.
<LimCore> loosing all (or many) passwords of the user.. shouldnt that be High priority? Most people use some Kde applications that store passwords
<snap-l> Are you sure you're having the same issue, though?
<LimCore> as I written on bottom there
<snap-l> my sense is it's a separate issue. Is kded crashing on you?
<LimCore> no
<snap-l> I'd be surprised if something like this hasn't been addressed in over two years, and several releases.
<LimCore> worked fine before
<LimCore> for me
<Hobbsee> oh, that bug.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: what do the bugs on bugs.kde.org say about that?
<Hobbsee> are they moving to fix it there?
<LimCore> "Until we figure out why kded is crashing (or not starting at all in many cases), I think the bug here is that kwalletmanager fails so quietly."
<LimCore> kded do not crash for me,  but other then that the symptoms are identical. also, restarting kde (which restart kded) often helps for me
<LimCore> perhaps now kded hangs instead crashing
<Hobbsee> yes, i read the launchpad bug.  i asked about the bugs on bugs.kde.org said about the issue.
<LimCore> I dont know even is it there
<Hobbsee> well, perhaps you should look...
<Hobbsee> seeing as ultimately, they're the ones who fix the code on that section - no one in kubuntu touches that.
<Hobbsee> and in that sense, it doesn't really matter what the prio on that LP bug is, seeing as the LP bug is not going to get it fixed - it'll be up to the kde developers, and i suspect they'll be going for kde4 now.
<vadi2> Where is the proper way to report a broken package in Ubuntu? I filed a report on launchpad a month ago and nobody's looked at it yet (besides another problem who ran into the problem and wanted to report)
<techno_freak> vadi2, bug number?
<vadi2> 236798
<techno_freak> bug #236798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236798 in python-setuptools "package python-setuptools 0.6c8-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236798
<primes2h> Hi all. I've tagged some bugs as edgy-close, I need someone to mark them as "Won't fix".
<primes2h> please
<primes2h> Who can help me, please?
<techno_freak> "won't fix" or "invalid" :s
<primes2h> I already put "invalid". I need to put Won't fix but I can't.
<primes2h> because I can't
<primes2h> See here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080425
<techno_freak> primes2h, mark a comment for the same in the bug, those who can will do
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi brian
<qense> bdmurray: how did you get the list for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080401 ?
<bdmurray> qense: I started at https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/
<qense> thx
<bdmurray> so then you drill done to a bug tracker like https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/debbugs
<qense> ah, there's more :)
<bdmurray> Then it's a matter of finding the bugs w/o watches which was quite a mess
<qense> is there a way of doing that using bughelper?
<bdmurray> I'll have to look at it again it might be possible
<bdmurray> Alternatively I should be able to setup a database query
<qense> ok
<qense> pedro is organizing some hug days during the summer and I thought it could be good to give each hugday a 'need bug watch' section of their upstream tracker
<bdmurray> right, I think it would be a good report to have too
<bdmurray> a kind of unlinked bug watches report
<qense> yes
<bdmurray> okay, I'll look at that this week then
<qense> that would be great :) but I could have a look at it too I suppose
<qense> if you find the 'thing' you use to do it for that page, please mail me, otherwise I can try it by myself
<bdmurray> the thing I used for that particular bug day was a mess of bughelper/python-launchpad-bugs opening each and every bug report.  I think use a database query is the best idea here.
<qense> yeah
<qense> although it would be nice if Launchpad would support such a query with its web interface
<qense> do you think leonov could do it?
<qense> I haven't tested it yet, so I'm not aware of its functions
<bdmurray> again I think it would be too time intensive since it would have to check each of the 7534 debian bugs individually
<bdmurray> I'd setup some lists like the ones at http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/database/
<bdmurray> and they'd be updated daily
<qense> that would be good
<qense> a cron script could even update the wiki pages of hug days if that would be useful
<qense> btw, bdmurray, did you get my email?
<bdmurray> qense: yes I did, do you recall your old expiration date?
<qense> I do have the expiration emails in my mail archive, but I'm figuring out atm how to access them without starting evolution
<qense> I've lost almost all new mails form the last 1.5 days
<qense> so I don't want to open evolution again as long as it's on automatic recieving
<qense> I'm now trying to get all my mails back into thunderbird
<ogra> jut stop your network connection, so it cant recieve
<ogra> *jut
<ogra> bah, lost my s
<qense> the magic super tool every blog seems to love to import emails into thunderbird, mboximport, has server problems atm
<txwikinger> How can one submit a problem with a archive mirror?
<qense> bdmurray: the expiration date was 2008-06-19
<bdmurray> heh
<qense>  
<qense> oops, empty rule
<txwikinger> bdmurray: When will the new rules for importance be in effect?
<bdmurray> I haven't seen any objections so real soon now?  Why do you ask?
<txwikinger> Well.. I just wondered if I missed something :)
<bdmurray> txwikinger: no, not yet
<txwikinger> ok. thanks :)
<bdmurray> Feel free to use them though
<txwikinger> ok.. I will
<txwikinger> bdmurray: Do you know a way how to submit a problem with a archive mirror like bug 243846 ?
<txwikinger> bug #243846
<Pici> The bot is having issues.
<txwikinger> I am noticing :D
<txwikinger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/243846
<bdmurray> maybe browse through https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors ?
<bdmurray> or contact that site's admin
<txwikinger> Well. it is the australian ubuntu.com one
<james_w> txwikinger: there's #ubuntu-mirrors I think
<bdmurray> txwikinger: you might also try #canonical-sysadmin
<txwikinger> ok. thanks
<jonpackard> Hello... I'm interested in testing Intrepid. I have it installed in Virtualbox and it's looking good so far. I get a kernel panic on boot sometimes but resetting once or twice usually fixes it. =)
<pwnguin> is it common practice for core developers to subscribe to packages they upload?
<pwnguin> subscribe to bugmail, that is
<RAOF> pwnguin: I don't believe so, no.
<pwnguin> im starting to believe the ubuntu philosophy is upload first, let someone else deal with the consequences later =(
<pwnguin> granted, a lot of bugs filed need some ... hugging
<pwnguin> or maybe even tough love
<pwnguin> but it seems like a hole in the process when people have to start making lists of "bugs you should care about" for developers
<bdmurray> a large part of that is due to the volume of the bug reports that we receive relative to the quantity of developers
<RAOF> It's meant to be "everyone's responsible for everything", which sometimes means noone feels sufficiently responsible.
<pwnguin> do you really think the kernel team feels reponsible for the openSSL flaw?
<pwnguin> i guess not
 * pwnguin finishes reading
<pwnguin> bdmurray: if the problem is a matter of developer time, shouldn't there be a freeze on MIR?
<bdmurray> that is one idea
<pwnguin> at any rate, I suspect an everyone does everything is equal parts liberating and inefficient
<pwnguin> well, i should really save this rant for an essay, rather than waste everyone's time on incomplete thoughts
<LaserJock> pwnguin: the same problem exists in Universe so limiting MIRs doesn't seem to solve anything
<pwnguin> well, I suscribe to the packages i care about
<pwnguin> cuz lord knows nobody else does
<LaserJock> pwnguin: Ubuntu fundamentally doesn't do individual package maintainers
<LaserJock> so developers do subscribe to packages they care about
<LaserJock> but that is certainly not the same set of packages as the ones they upload
<LaserJock> i.e. I only really care about say 4 packages, but I've upload probably over 50
<pwnguin> well one case that's aggrevating me is where the developer clearly forked the package from debian
<RAOF> With any obvious reason?  (And, presumably, this is in main, right?)
<pwnguin> well, the obvious reason is because Dell asked nicely
<RAOF> What package is this?
<pwnguin> thinkfinger
<LaserJock> so your complaint is that somebody has made significant and long-term changes in Ubuntu but isn't subscribed to the pacakge?
<LaserJock> *package
<pwnguin> im reluctant to commit to the word complaint or any decription of how i feel about what's happened, but for the moment that seems like an accurate description
<LaserJock> ok fine
<LaserJock> and that seems fairly reasonable
<RAOF> Indeed.
<pwnguin> id rather not get into a dispute resolution about it
<pwnguin> given that the person in question's a tech board member and all
<LaserJock> I don't think there's much of a dispute
<RAOF> It sounds like you're proposing a piece of new policy, actually.
<LaserJock> well yeah, that's where they me dispute ;-)
<pwnguin> RAOF: such a thing should be done with care and tact
<LaserJock> I don't know how you can make it policy
<LaserJock> because we don't have individual maintainership
<pwnguin> we do have bug suscriptions in LP
<LaserJock> so what line would I have to cross before I had to subscribe to a package?
<LaserJock> do have to have uploaded the same package twice, or do I need to make > 100KB divergence, or ?
<RAOF> LaserJock: Yeah, I'm not sure there's a clear line.
<pwnguin> how about rebase the package on an svn commit
<LaserJock> I don't see a criteria for when a developer should subscribe to a package
<LaserJock> pwnguin: that's a matter for the individual developer I think
<RAOF> "When I don't think the Debian package should be merged next time around"
<pwnguin> LaserJock: once you upload it, it just became Ubuntu's problem, no?
<LaserJock> pwnguin: yes, of course
<LaserJock> pwnguin: the team's problem
<LaserJock> which is why we should have an element of peer review, since I may have to fix what somebody else messed up
<LaserJock> so I feel it's ok to tell somebody, "heah, for the benefit of all of us maybe you should subscribe to that package if you're not going to sync up"
<pwnguin> indeed. in the case of thinkfinger, i have no clue what
<pwnguin> doh
<LaserJock> but I don't see how we can make any real blanket policy on these things
<LaserJock> Scott doesn't "own" that package anymore than I do really
<pwnguin> subscriptions aren't ownership
<pwnguin> they're just due dilligence ;)
<LaserJock> well, not really
<LaserJock> it depends on the situation
<LaserJock> if you think a bug should be particularly addressed by Scott I guess you could subscribe him
<LaserJock> but I'm not subscribed to any packages, I don't see a particular need
<LaserJock> I find out other ways besides direct subscription
<pwnguin> at the moment, people are filing documentation bugs, and i have no idea how he changed it =/
<pwnguin> im currenly on line 1322 of a 10k line .diff.gz
<pwnguin> scratch that, 20k
<pwnguin> i hope bzr everywhere makes this better somehow
<LaserJock> pwnguin: heh, I'm not sure, but I wouldn't hold my breath
<calc> yipee, we got OOo not installing where it isn't wanted now :)
<DanielEads> If I filed a bug using apport, how do I go about finding it on launchpad?  It's not showing up attached to my username
<gnomefreak> DanielEads: you can get it from your LP page under bugs than click bugs i filed
<greg-g> DanielEads: it should open a page in your default browswer to finish submitting it (ie: is it one of these bugs already reported? If not, describe what happened here) then it will create the bug, but not before that
<gnomefreak> DanielEads: you can search LP bugs for the summary you used/apport used
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-01
<Bodsda> hi guys, i was reffered here by someone as  a bug i made on launchpad hasnt been addressed, i wondered if someone could take a look for me -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/224424
<Bodsda> quiet bunch
<hwilde> sssshhhhh
<Bodsda> hey hwilde
<Bodsda> hwilde, you anygood with wifi bugs?
<hwilde> i like to fry them up so they're crunchy, then either white or dark chocolate.
<hwilde> high in protein too if you're an atkinser
<Bodsda> hwilde, would you mind taking a look at this for me -- hi guys, i was reffered here by someone as  a bug i made on launchpad hasnt been addressed, i wondered if someone could take a look for me -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/224424
<Bodsda> damn, wasnt meant to repost the whole post
<IamReck> Bodsda, it seems like hard problem, the individuals that have the experience and knowledge to help you will probably not be looking in here all the time.  I would post on the forums, or wait for a while more here.
<hwilde> lol cpu spike when using youtube?
<hwilde> try getting the updates.
<Bodsda> IamReck, ive posted on UF numerous times, and in #ubuntu, bug has been on LP for a while, not even a comment, and i cant even isolate the app/device causing the cpu spikes -- just whatever app is using the internet
<Bodsda> hwilde, updates?
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/176237
<Bodsda> hwilde, its not a prob with FF
<hwilde> !176237
<hwilde> where's the bot
<Bodsda> hwilde, thats not my bug, nor anything related, youtube was just an example
<IamReck> did you reinstall Firefox?
<Bodsda> IamReck, yes plent of times, but apt lags machine, as does xchat/irssi -- anything which uses internet
<Bodsda> plenty*
<hwilde> I would get rid of network manager
<hwilde> but that's just a personal thing
<Bodsda> hwilde, how would that help?
<RAOF> That suggests that it _may_ be a kernel problem, or possibly some form of dns-lookup issue.
 * hwilde stares at Bodsda 
<Bodsda> RAOF, classic 'works on windows' so its not dns, and ive changed my dns's no joy, ive even tried windows driver with ndiswrapper to no avail
<hwilde> why don't you try different wifi hardware
<RAOF> Other options include: something in your stack doesn't like ip6 lookups.  Or...
<hwilde> specifically chipsets
<RAOF> hwilde: That would be most helpful, yes, but presumably Bodsda doesn't actually have access to a wide range of wifi hardware :)
<Bodsda> hwilde, because im skint
<Bodsda> ipv6 is disabled in FF
<IamReck> Bodsda, do you have the same issue when you use a live cd?
<hwilde> But you said it WAS working before?   Go back to that point and then wait for updates
<IamReck> maybe some weird install/cd defect
<Bodsda> IamReck, yes
<Bodsda> hwilde, i never said that
<hwilde> Bodsda, so it never worked?
<IamReck> same problem on a Live CD?
<Bodsda> hwilde, worked yes, problem free no
<Bodsda> IamReck, yes
<IamReck> freaky.
<hwilde> pray for updates or buy supported hardware :/
<IamReck> what hardware do you have?
<Bodsda> Belkin F5D7050 usb dongle
<Bodsda> hwilde, i have no money, buying stuff is not an option
<RAOF> You might want to follow the top part of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies , and move the bug to the appropriate kernel package.
<IamReck> You running Ubuntu off a USB driver?
<Bodsda> RAOF, apropriate kernel? -16 & -19 ?
<IamReck> USB key
<hwilde> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_(ZyDas_zd1211b_driver)
<hwilde> damn google is smart
<Bodsda> hwilde, wrong version
<RAOF> Bodsda: linux-source-2.6.24 is going to be the right package methinks.
<Bodsda> it uses the rt73 chipset
<hwilde> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)
<hwilde> blam
<hwilde> sup now
<Bodsda> RAOF, ok cheers
<RAOF> Bodsda: Also, it worked properly in beta 5?  Can you remember which kernel that was?
<Bodsda> hwilde, actually go to the page dude
<hwilde> $ wget http://www.ralink.com.tw/data/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz }}}
<hwilde> dude get the drivers
<Bodsda> RAOF, no i cant -- and i dont even trust my memory enough anymore but its worth a shot, if i could find out the kernel
<Bodsda> hwilde, keep up, ive tried that
<hwilde> lsmod | grep -c rt73
<Bodsda> meh, ive reinstalled since then
<hwilde> see
<hwilde> see
<hwilde> get the drivers man
<RAOF> I wonder if we could find an alpha 5 Hardy livecd image...
<hwilde> I've got the release candidate image somewhere
<Bodsda> no, bin there done that hwilde -- it doesnt fix anything
<IamReck> Bodsda, same issue on 7.10
<Bodsda> IamReck, dunno, couldnt get wifi to work on 7.10, then hardy beta 5 OOTB worked
<IamReck> sry, I think I already asked, what kind of computer are you using?
<Bodsda> Desktop - AMD 1800 64bit, running hardy 32 Desktop
<Bodsda> 1.5 gig ram
<Bodsda> also tested on 64bit ubuntu with same problem
<hwilde> So it did work at some point?  Go back to that point.  Then watch what upgrade breaks it
<Bodsda> that point (if my memory works) is hardy beta 5, for which i cant find an iso
<hwilde> oh cmon
<hwilde> you can find anything if you look hard enough
<Bodsda> found it
<Bodsda> Alpha 5 includes the 2.6.24-8.14 (2.6.24.2-based) kernel. This brings in
<Bodsda> but thats very old no?
<Bodsda> anyone got a tuto on downgrading the kernel?
<hwilde> !downgrade
<hwilde> damn bot is on vacation
<Bodsda> ubottu2 says
<Bodsda> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Bodsda> i know that damn bot
<hwilde> lol
<Bodsda> if i ask this in #ubuntu il get killed
<Bodsda> oh well, could be funny
<RAOF> Bodsda: It might also be nice if you could test an Intrepid livecd (if there's one of those available).
<Bodsda> RAOF, ooo, new stuff, sound like fun -- il look into it
<Bodsda> RAOF, cheers for ur help, im gonna be lagged to hell while these download so will be unresponsive for a while -- cya
<Rocket2DMn> RAOF, there aren't any livecds for intrepid yet
<Rocket2DMn> not until alpha2 i believe
<RAOF> Right.
<IamReck> yes, not until alpha 2
<IamReck> alpha 1 is working well for me though
<Bodsda> There is an alternate though
<Iulian> Hey
<Rocket2DMn> hi
<techno_freak> hi
<qense> hello
<Bodsda> hi
<qense> wow, that's quite a radical change at the project overview page the LP team made
<qense> just the ubuntu project overview page though
 * techno_freak checks
<jpds> Nice.
<qense> yes
<afflux> morning
<Iulian> Good morning afflux.
<afflux> Hi Iulian!
<qense> hello
<calc> anyone know why 'actions' section doesn't show up for bugs anymore?
<calc> it doesn't appear on the main page about the bug, you can get to it if you try to mark the bug as duplicate but that is a bit dumb
<Pici> I remember seeing something about a bit of a re-design of launchpad's UI.
<calc> to make it unusable? :)
 * calc should go ask someone on launchpad channel about it
<Pici> calc: I have an email from June 12th about 'a change in the layout of bug pages' its sent to the LP beta testers group
<calc> ah
 * calc probably should make a note of what he uses often that isn't available instead of just complaining its different
<calc> though making huge changes to a gui could be considered a bug itself
<calc> see Office 2007 ;-)
<calc> ok its all there just much different way
<Hobbsee> yeah
 * Hobbsee answered in LP, too
<thebishop> is there a fix for this gio dependency bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gio-standalone/+bug/182945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182945 in gio-standalone "gio-standalone should be remove, gio is in glib now" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bdmurray> thekorn: ping
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 244452 and I'm curious why the self tests in intrepid.merge didn't catch it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244452 in python-launchpad-bugs "launchpad.net/edge were changing layouts for reporter/activity log, py-lp-bugs doesn't work " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244452
<thekorn> I ask myself he same today
<thekorn> there are two reasons:
<thekorn> 1.) there is no error in parsing tthis page: order of elements just changed and the xpath statements where just valid
<thekorn> 2.) not enough test cases
<bdmurray> okay, that makes sense to me then
<bdmurray> Do you know why the patch adds a print statement?
<thekorn> stephan added this for testing, i changed this patch before committing it to the branch
<bdmurray> okay, I'll do the same for the SRU then
<thekorn> super
<bdmurray> Have you thought about the debbugs e-mail I sent a bit ago?
<thekorn> no, sorry, not yet, will do it tonight
<bdmurray> okay, thanks!
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> aaargh!
<qense> hello bddebian
<bddebian> :)
<savvas> hey, where should I file a bug about typos in Packages.gz / Packages.bz2 ?
<savvas> for example, in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 at "Package: xfce4-battery-plugin", it says "Origianl-Maintainer:" instead of "Original-Maintainer:"
<bdmurray> you'd fill the bug about that package
<savvas> it's going to be a looong night.. :)
<savvas> bdmurray: how do we call this info? deb package info?
<bdmurray> savvas: I confirmed it via 'apt-cache show PKGNAME'
<savvas> ok, but how do we call this info collectively?
<savvas> "xfce4-battery-plugin - typo in deb package information" sounds a good title ?
<bdmurray> yes, that sounds like a good title to me
<savvas> ok thanks
<savvas> hm.. I'll have to try them all, not to file separate bug reports for the same typos, brb
<Ubuntuuser> Hello i am new here i was woundering if smoeone could help me with a new install issue of ubuntu i just installed it and it wont see my wireless drviers but it says its supported and should automatically be detected
<Ubuntuuser> is there anyone here?
<qense> Ubuntuuser: the support channel for Ubuntu is at #ubuntu :) this channel is for the managing of bugs
<Ubuntuuser> if it is suppose to be automatically detected and is not is that not a bug?
<Tyfius> how or where can I report a launchpad question that does not belong there?
<Tyfius> or mark it as invalid
<qense> Ubuntuuser: could be, but this channel is used by the team that manages the bugs and makes sure bugs are marked properly and complete for the developers
<qense> for supportive questions you can go to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-{langcode(like nl,fr)}
<qense> if you want to report a bug you can do that at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Ubuntuuser> ok sorry qense i will try
<qense> np :)
<Ubuntuuser> thanks for the info
<qense> we get a lot of people asking for support
<Ubuntuuser> i would imagine
<Ubuntuuser> perhapps it should be re-worded or suggested in the help forums to go to the other channel er perhapps i missed it
<Ubuntuuser> but anyhow thank you
<qense> how did you find this channel?
<Ubuntuuser> i click on a link to see supported wireless cards matched the numbers
<Ubuntuuser> then it said if it wasnt detected and should be its a bug to go here
<qense> it is indeed very likely a bug
<Ubuntuuser> bahh all in good time i am a patient man i will figure it out im sure
<qense> ok :) good luck. Did you try www.google.com/linux ?
<Ubuntuuser> nope.
<thi> hi guys
<thi> have you a special strategy to find a package that you want to fix?
<siretart> thi: look at bugs in your pet packages and start working :)
<thi> so simple :-)
<thi> do i have to use that developer release of ubuntu?
<james_w> thi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<thi> ok, thx
<ionz2> is anyone familiar with gdal and hdf4 on hardy?
<dieffel_> hi! Any of you have problems with playing .SRT subtitles with .AVI files in VLC ?
<dieffel_> my VLC 0.8.6e does'nt autoload the subtitles. I've renamed the files very simply to 1.av & 1.srt, and they are placed in the same folder. It works perfectly if I specify the sub-file in the settings.
<dieffel_> 1.avi & 1.srt that is.
<kees> how do I subscribe people to a bug now?
<kees> oh! there it is
<kees> nm :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-02
<bliZZardz> Hi, w.r.t Bug#162658 - the user has preferred to drop the bug report - in these cases, what is the preferred course of action? Shall i move it to 'Invalid' ?
<mrooney> bug #162658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162658 in subversion "svn unknown error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162658
<mrooney> bliZZardz: yes, Invalid, if you are sure that is his intent
<mrooney> bliZZardz: in that case I would always say something like, "I am marking this as Invalid as per your request, if you can duplicate it or come up with more information, please feel free to re-open the bug."
<persia> bliZZardz: Note that if you can reproduce, and understand the bug, and disagree, you can take it over, and make it good: but this is likely rare in those cases.
<bliZZardz> mrooney : sorry , saw your comment late - but have done something similar. You may kindly look into it
<bliZZardz> persia : that is what i try first - but here there was no information at all
<bliZZardz> mrooney, is it the same (Invalidating the bug) for places wherein an older version is being used - and the bug being quoted is actually a feature in the newer release?
<mrooney> bliZZardz: hm, can you give a real example? if someone is using an out-of-date version of something the bug is Invalid anyway, or Incomplete if they are going to test with an up to date version, I believe
<mrooney> I look at it as, Incomplete: I need more information to decide what the issue is / if this is an issue in the package, Invalid: the report is not applicable to the package for one of many reasons, WontFix: the report is applicable to the current package, ie it accurately describes behavior, but it won't be changed
<mrooney> however WontFix and Invalid can be confusing, I am not sure what to do if the thing which they say is a bug is explicitly a feature and intended
<persia> When it's explicitly intended to be that way, it's "Won't Fix".
<mrooney> that makes sense
<mrooney> but for extreme cases Invalid seems more semantically logical
<bliZZardz> w.r.t bug #119958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 119958 in subversion "meld and svn can not work with subclipse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119958
<mrooney> like if someone filed a bug "pidgin connects to networks successfully" and in the description says they do not want pidgin to actually connect to networks but instead show errors
<mrooney> obviously that is absurd but, to me that makes more sense as Invalid, as the use case is Invalid
<bliZZardz> mrooney : probably what you just said can be put as a FAQ in the wiki (or is it already there?)
<mrooney> there is a guide for importances and statuses
<mrooney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<bliZZardz> got it - thanks
<bliZZardz> a variant of my Q : If a bug is confirmed upstream , and it is to be released as a 'feature' in the upstream release - then should the status of the Bug be changed to 'Confirmed' in LP? (The upstream guy denies this as a bug, and says that the fix is already present in the upstream trunk and does not want to track it with a Bug# in his tracker)
<Hobbsee> bliZZardz: then set it to fix committed, as the fix exists, but isn't in ubuntu.
<afflux> morning
<thekorn> hello afflux
<qense> hello
<techno_freak> hi
<bliZZardz> how can i reassign a bug to a diff project (if it wasnt assigned properly before) - does this require privileges?
<bliZZardz> (eg.Bug #91845)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91845 in subversion "debug symbols not found by gdb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91845
<askand> bug 38512 is fixed upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38512 in rhythmbox "Window close should close, not quit" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38512
<sectech> mornin mornin
<techno_freak> hi
<askand> bug 213367 should now be fixable since libiptcdata has been promoted to main
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213367 in gthumb "build gthumb with IPTC data support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213367
<mcas> hiho
<bddebian> Boo
<LaserJock> ahhhhhhhhhhh! <--- delayed reaction
<bddebian> heh, heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Barry
<mcas> hi
<mcas> i want to help the bugsquad
<mcas> how can i help
<persia> mcas: Have you read the HelpingWithBugs page?
<mcas> yes
<mcas> i am already doing some bug triage
<persia> Excellent.  That's the best way to help bugsquad, as triage is most of what we do.
<persia> That said, if you have the time and interest, and want to either adopt a package or fix a bug, that works too :)
<norsetto> AHHHHHHHHHHH! <--- very delayed reaction
<persia> norsetto: You might want to recondition your synapses: with that sort of flight/fight response, you're likely to get run over at the next Zebra crossing.
<norsetto> LaserJock: 1/2 of 5 is 2.5 (or so I hear), so , what half of me should I consider?
<norsetto> persia: its an advantage when you die, it takes time for your brain to understand that
<persia> mcas: also, if you're short on bugs, #ubuntu-bugs-announce reports all the new ones (well, right now there's a bug that reports the new ones AND the recently updated ones, but usually)
<LaserJock> norsetto: well, obviously we'd have to figure something out ;-)
<persia> norsetto: Ah.  Good point.  You'll actually be able to enjoy being mellow when you're dead :)
<LaserJock> norsetto: although maybe we can do a left-brain/right-brain trick :-)
<norsetto> LaserJock: ah, a vertical split, didn't consider that :-)
<mcas> ok thx persia
<torkiano> hello all, can anyone help me with bug 244754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244754 in linux "[hardy]no sound with 82801G intel-hda driver / SigmaTel CXD9872RD/K codec " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244754
<torkiano> ?
<torkiano> Can anyone mark bug ﻿244754 as triaged?
<Zelut> my sound is broken in intrepid alpha1.  what information is required for that type of bug report?
<jonpackard> Zelut: in terminal do "sudo lspci -v > lspci.txt"
<jonpackard> this will give information about your pci devices.. if you have a usb sound device.. change lspci to lsusb
<james_w> hi Zelut. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Zelut> thanks
<thekorn_> bdmurray, maybe I should have checked before: from your point of view is it ok when I merge the intrepid.merge branch into the main one of py-lp-bugs today?
<bdmurray> thekorn_: are you saying you've done it already?
<thekorn_> bdmurray, no
<thekorn_> but I would like to do it as soon as possible,
<bdmurray> right, doing it soon makes sense to me but I'd like to review the changes again
<thekorn_> bdmurray, ok
<Zelut> might the lack of a linux-ubuntu-modules package for the intrepid kernel be a reason behind my lack of sound?
<askand> bug 213367 should now be fixable since libiptcdata has been promoted to main :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213367 in gthumb "build gthumb with IPTC data support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213367
<seb128> askand: you already said that some hours ago I think, better to add a comment on the bug than on irc, bug triagers don't do uploads usually
<askand> ﻿seb128: ah ok thanks
<Vegar> what are the chances of the latest version of pidgin entering hardy? (see http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/6220 - ICQ reports that "client is too old")
<james_w> Vegar: I believe it is already in -proposed. If you want to help then please test those packages and report your results to the Ubuntu bug report
<Vegar> oh, ok
<Vegar> I'll check that out, thanks
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think merging it would be fine, just be sure to increment the changelog appropriately
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, cool, what do you think 0.2.35 or should we go with as 0.3
<bdmurray> thekorn: i think 0.3 is appropriate based on the scope of changes
<thekorn> I agree,
<thekorn> so I will start with the merge in a bit, but writing the changelog will take a bit
<walters> is there a way i can see stack traces collected by apport?
<walters> an ubuntu user is reporting dbus crashes, i assume apport should have picked them up and submitted them, is there a way I as a DBus developer can access those?
<pochu> walters: apport crashes are reported as private bugs, so either you need to be in ~ubuntu-qa or the bugs need to be marked as public
<bdmurray> walters: do you know what release of Ubuntu they are experiencing them with?
<walters> 8.04
<pochu> hmm, I misunderstood the question
<pochu>  /etc/default/apport, enabled=1 should enable apport so he can erport it to Launchpad
<pochu> or so that the crash file is created in /var/crash/
<seb128> pochu: I don't think that's the question
<bdmurray> in stable releases apport is disabled by default that is why this is necessary
<walters> pochu: yeah i could (just did actually) ask him to look in /var/crash, but i'd like to access the crash data from the 99% of people who won't join #dbus IRC and ask about it
<seb128> walters: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bugs
<walters> seb128: ahh that is helpful, thanks!
<seb128> walters: the title which have SIGSEGV are usually crashes sent using apport, they are not always retraced correctly though
<walters> perfect, yep
<bdmurray> Some of the bug reports are private though as pochu mentioned
<seb128> walters: the ones which have a lock are still private, either because they have sensible informations or because nobody reviewed those yet
<pochu> but he won't see them, so he won't see the lock, right?
<pochu> there are 2 private bugs in dbus
<bdmurray> walters: As an upstream developer we can get you added to the team that has access to the private reports
<seb128> as you can see looking at the list we apparently lack somebody being actively triaging those
<snap-l> Vegar: BTW: ICQ is causing a lot of other clients fits.
<seb128> walters: and as said before by other people apport is disabled by default on stable versions for different reasons so users need to enable apport in /etc/default/apport to get crashes collected
<walters> seb128: ohh, hm i didn't know that
<walters> why is it disabled?
<seb128> mainly because the user experience is not really good, the program which crashes is frozen during the time apport is collecting the dump and informations
<walters> bdmurray: that would be helpful, though i'm not the only developer; maybe think about some process which can feed these back into bugs.freedesktop.org or more general whatever the upstream tracker is
<seb128> which can easily be 30 seconds when you use evolution or firefox for example
<walters> ah, that seems fairly fixable
<seb128> and also because stable users mostly run into crashes which have been reported during the unstable cycle
<seb128> so we get 95% duplicates and lot of extra work and trouble for users for no real win
<bdmurray> walters: we do generally work on forwarding bugs to the appropriate upstream when we determine that the bug is not ubuntu specific and valid
<seb128> walters: the "send back upstream" works quite fine for packages which are actively maintained, we do a good job on most GNOME components but nobody is really looking at dbus apparently
<seb128> walters: that's mainly a manpower issue, pitti is looking at updates and doing syncs on debian but I think he's too busy to do the bug triage
<seb128> and dbus is not the easier thing to triage for contributors
<bdmurray> walters: is there any documentation you would recommend for triagers?
<walters> seb128: yeah, i can understand that
<walters> bdmurray: hm i can't think of anything specific to dbus
<walters> hopefully there aren't too many dbus crashers left since we are trying to be very conservative with changes, but this is the 3rd time someone's gotten on IRC and said their system bus crashed which is pretty serious
<thekorn> bdmurray, I think this is the complete changelog for the 0.3 release, any suggestions or improvements? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544/
<bdmurray> line 28 should be milestone right?
<thekorn> you are right
<thekorn> it'S a duplicate entry then
<bdmurray> a duplicate of what?
<thekorn> nevermind, forget this
<thekorn> mixed two things here ;)
<bdmurray> Perhaps documenting the changes in the API in the wiki would be helpful for others too
<thekorn> working on the wiki pages is on my TODO for tomorrow morning
<thekorn> especially reflecting the recent changes
<bdmurray> okay, I think merging is a good idea then and we'll update the package in intrepid when that is set
<bdmurray> that being the wiki
<thekorn> ok cool
<thekorn> thanks
<bdmurray> thank you!
<thekorn> pushed as rev 107
<LaserJock> thekorn: would it be possible to get automatically generated API docs?
<LaserJock> to make your life easier :-)
<thekorn> LaserJock, sure, but unfortunatly the __doc__ strings are not as complete as they should be
<LaserJock> time for a SoC student ;-)
<thekorn> o/
<thekorn> if it can wait one year
<charlie-tca> Hello, not having done any bug_work in a long time, I need to start triaging again. Is it time for the Hug Day yet?
<bdmurray> It's Hug Day in some parts of the world!
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-03
<charlie-tca> USA - ?
<Awsoonn> 10 minutes until it's bugday somewhere ^_^
<james_w> mrooney: hi, is the bot reporting modified bugs instead of new bugs?
<mrooney> james_w: it is a known issue, it is reporting bugs from launchpad.net/ubuntu, which now has both new and newly touched
<mrooney> so it is combining the two
<mrooney> I am working on a fix!
<james_w> mrooney: great, thanks.
<mrooney> james_w: is there any way for me to be able to edit the topic in #ubuntu-bugs-announce?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I can do that for you
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay, that could be useful! will it work between parts and joins if I am identified?
<mrooney> james_w: alright, the fix appears to work nicely on this machine, let me pop it over
<bdmurray> bdmurray: I meant I could set the topic. ;)
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh, I see, fair enough :)
<mrooney> bdmurray: would you mind just changing ubotu to EeeBotu for accuracy?
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080703 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks, what about the capital B? ;)
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks!!
<bdmurray> mrooney: happy now?
<mrooney> yes, quite
<bdmurray> cool
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<mrooney> hi hi
<ApOgEE-> i'm checking my xchat bug
<ApOgEE-> i want to confirm something, could anybody please go to #ubuntu-my and type something from there? i can't see outgoing and incoming text. just to verify
<hggdh> ApOgEE-, I can see your text there, and others
<mrooney> yes me too, how interesting
<ApOgEE-> hggdh, oko thanks
<ApOgEE-> i can't see my text or other text
<ApOgEE-> unless i click on other channel and get back to it
<hggdh> its not a channel issue, may be your client issue
<ApOgEE-> yes, it's xchat
<hggdh> so am I...
<ApOgEE-> i'm filing a bug report then
<ApOgEE-> it happens quite regular on the last channel on my joined channel list
<ApOgEE-> thanks all for your time
<hggdh> welcome
<Awsoonn> 243952 243965 seem to have the 'right' info attached, should they be set to triaged?
<bliZZardz> does assignment of a bug to an appropriate package(in case if it was selected wrongly while creating the bug) require some privileges?
<techno_freak> no
<bliZZardz> ahh..got it. I need to invalidate the previous 'affected pkg' and add the new appropriate one.
<Hobbsee> you can change the affected package
<Hobbsee> as in, without invalidating
<Hobbsee> (which works better)
<Hobbsee> hit the status of the bug, and type in the new name in the dropdown
<bliZZardz> Hobbsee : how ? It is a read only field for me
<Hobbsee> which bug?
<bliZZardz> bug #230853  is for python-subversion-dbg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230853 in subversion "segfault while push" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230853
<persia> bliZZardz: That's filed against the "subversion" project, not the "subversion" package in the "ubuntu" project.
<persia> You can't change it now, although you may be able to create an Ubuntu task.
<bliZZardz> persia : pertinent observation.
<Hobbsee> ah, yes
<savvas> "X-Original-Maintainer:" is a valid debian package info line?
<bliZZardz> svvas : was it already present there as 'X'?
<bliZZardz> **savvas
<savvas> err what do you mean?
<savvas> there is Original-Maintainer and XSBC-Original-Maintainer, but I was wondering about X-Original-Maintainer
<savvas> about 400 packages use it across the ubuntu archive
<savvas> I wanted to know the difference of these three
<persia> savvas: X-$(whatever) is a value entry in control files, indicating that the entry is experimental, and not yet approved for general use.
<persia> XSBC-$(foo) indicates that $(foo) should additionally be copied to each of the produced Source package, Binary package, and Changes file.
<savvas> persia: thanks! so X-Original-Maintainer should actually be Original-Maintainer? Is it approved? I'm asking to know whether I should file a bug to request the change from x-(blah) to blah
<bliZZardz> directhex : you scare me .. this is my first attempt :P
<savvas> e.g. in hardy apt-cache show python-pyme - X-Original-Maintainer: Arnaud Fontaine
<persia> savvas: I'm not sure it's worth a bug against python-pyme.  You might look at the pkgbinarymangler code to see what it is doing.  I generally see "Original-Maintainer" for things that have the field from source modifications, but I don't know if the issue is with pkgbinarymangler or with the common procedure used by developers.
<savvas> ok thanks persia :)
<afflux> morning
<thekorn> hoi afflux
<afflux> heya thekorn
<Iulian> Hello afflux, thekorn, pedro_!
<afflux> ...et al ;)
<pedro_> hey hey ;-)
<mrooney> pedro_: hello!
<pedro_> mrooney: hello :-)
<mrooney> pedro_: any chance you would be able to renew my bugcontrol membership? I just got the 7 day email notice
<pedro_> mrooney: sure, let me have a look
<mrooney> great, thanks!
<mrooney> pedro_: oh sorry I should have told you I am launchpad.net/~michael
<Iulian> Don't forget about the hug day guys!
<mrooney> Iulian: are there ever events like this later in the EST day? or is it still active later?
<mrooney> I feel like I miss out on so many meetings and events by working full time :)
<Iulian> mrooney: This hug day will be until tomorrow. But you can still have a look at the list even if it's not anymore.
<pedro_> mrooney: membership renewed, thanks you
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<mrooney> pedro_: thanks pedro! so that is good for a year, or is it 6 months?
<pedro_> mrooney: second time is for a year
<mrooney> great, thanks again! see you on launchpad ;)
<seb128> hey hey pedro_
<ogasawara> pedro_, bdmurray:  you guys okay if we overwrite the info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080710 with a kernel hug day?
<pedro_> ogasawara: yes, go for it :-)
<bdmurray> hunh, voting for hug days
<bdmurray> works for me too
<persia> 486 beats 104 :)
<pedro_> indeed :-P
<ogasawara> heh
<bdmurray> pedro_: did you ever sort your bughelper version?
<pedro_> ogasawara: thanks for taking care of it :-)
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep i'm totally sure it's 0.2.14
<bdmurray> well, that's good
<undadecor> I am interested in starting to confirm and triage bug reports.  I was wondering if someone would mentor me on a bug report.  I have one in mind:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-stdlib-extensions/+bug/245220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245220 in python-stdlib-extensions "python-tk not included by default in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<persia> undadecor: That's a tricky one, as it's a request for a change.
<persia> To determine the importance, you'd have to check to see if any of the python applications included by default in Hardy Kubuntu, or remaining after continous upgrade from default Kubuntu feisty require python-tk.
<persia> If none of them do, it would be wishlist, as nothing is broken.
<undadecor> persia:  Okay, that makes sense
<persia> If some of them do, it's a bug in those packages for not depending on python-tk properly.
<persia> In these cases, it's no longer wishlist.
<undadecor> persia:  Would I need to get another person to verify the bug, or the reporter to repeat the problem?
<persia> To confirm, you'd want to test the Feisty default Kubuntu install against the Hardy default Kubuntu install to see if python-tk is in one and not the other.
<persia> I would expect the ultimate determination of this bug to be Won't Fix, as I presume the Kubuntu developers have made some choice, but first you'll want to confirm it (or mark it invalid explaining it was never default), and then try to get feedback from a Kubuntu developer.
<undadecor> persia:  Okay, thanks
<persia> What makes this extra tricky is that it's not a bug against a regular Kubuntu package, so the Kubuntu devs might not look at it by default.  There are usually a couple in this channel, so you might ask for an opinion from one once you confirm.
<undadecor> persia:  So now would i change the Status to "Incomplete" until the rest of the information is figured out?
<persia> undadecor: Only if you're waiting for information from the submitter.  While it's still you investigating, "New" is fine.
<undadecor> persia:  Okay, thanks
<thekorn> bdmurray, I updated the py-lp-bugs wiki pages today,
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/BugLis
<thekorn> +t
<thekorn> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<thekorn> will work on a doc about changes in py-lp-bugs 0.3 tomorrow morning
<thekorn> and unfortunatly http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main/annotate/1000/basebuglistfilter.py does not work
<thekorn> bdmurray, aha, 'head:' does the neccessary magic ;)
<thekorn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main/annotate/head:/launchpadbugs/basebuglistfilter.py
<bdmurray> thekorn: ah, that's cool
<bddebian> Boo
<Iulian> Boo to you too bddebian.
<undadecor> persia:  After installing the images of Hardy and Feisty in a virtual machine, I confirmed that python-tk was not installed in either by default.  Is this enough verification to mark the bug as Invalid?
<persia> undadecor: Not quite.  You also have to check if you can import the tk libraries by default: it may be that in feisty they were included in the python package (at least from my reading of the bug)
<undadecor> persia:  You mean, run apt-get install python and then check to see if python-tk is installed?
<persia> Not if it's installed, but if it works: remember that there is not always a tight association between package names and functionality,
<undadecor> persia:  I tried to run a python script that imported Tkinter and received the error that I must install the package python-tk.  Does it now qualify as being Invalid?
<persia> undadecor: If you got that on feisty, then yes.  When marking it invalid, be sure to report to the submitter that your investigations show that it wasn't default for feisty either, and how they can get the TK bindings.  Also, invite them to reset the bug to "new" with further information if they believe you have misunderstood the problem.
<bryce> heya all
<alex-weej> i have firefox-2 and firefox-3 both installed
<alex-weej> but i don't need 2 anymore
<alex-weej> if i try to remove 2, synaptic prompts me to also remove mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<alex-weej> bug?
<persia> alex-weej: Do you need mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb?
<alex-weej> yes.
<alex-weej> for firefox 3.
<alex-weej> don't i?
<seb128> alex-weej: aren't the firefox3 translations in language packs now?
<alex-weej> maybe they are.
<alex-weej> at least, Language Support isn't prompting me to install anything new. so maybe notabug.
<persia> alex-weej: Try letting it be uninstalled and see if you've still localisation.
<seb128> alex-weej: dpkg -L language-pack-base-en | grep firefox should give some indications
<bryce> anyone here for the Xorg Hug day?  I'm available to answer triager questions
<alex-weej> oooh bryce, i has questions about X
<alex-weej> i dug into the synaptics driver yesterday
<alex-weej> didn't have a clue what was going on, but i noticed that the HandleState function was simply calculating a number of vert/horiz scroll events and posting button down/up events in rapid succession
<bryce> mm
<alex-weej> the normal pointer movement is done with xf86PostMotionEvent(device, absolute = false, start valuator = 0, num valuators = 2, dx, dy)
<alex-weej> i'd like to use something like that to somehow post delta-based scroll events to clients
<alex-weej> i've no idea about the protocols or anything
<alex-weej> you got any ideas?
<alex-weej> i looked at the source for xf86PostMotionEvent, according to the comments above it's merely a convenience function for a very long routine of gore.
<bryce> alex-weej: I would suggest talking to daniels on #xorg-devel about it; he's the input guru
<alex-weej> fs. channel limit.
<bryce> alex-weej: huh?
<alex-weej> lol i'm in too many channels :P
 * bryce rolls eyes
<bryce> heh, anyway I'm not familiar with that particular routine myself offhand
<bryce> you may want to try using the evdev driver, it seems to be getting more support from upstream
<bryce> I'm not sure if it has all the functionality of synaptics yet, however if you can reproduce the problem with evdev it may be more interesting for upstream
<alex-weej> bryce: interesting... i will investigate
<bryce> daniels is in finland iirc; he could be at dinner.  You might want to just ask your question of him in the channel, and hopefully he'll spot it when he gets back in
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> another day, another totall failure spoted in Ubuntu
<LimCore> what the hell is "lgeneral"? Because in 2007 when I checked last, and also today, this program does NOTHING. wtf?
<my_isp_sucks_c0c> hi again, my connection broken
<my_isp_sucks_c0c> another day, another totall failure spoted in Ubuntu:
<my_isp_sucks_c0c> what the hell is "lgeneral"? Because in 2007 when I checked last, and also today, this program does NOTHING. wtf?
<snap-l> LimCore: For those of us playing along, what are you talking about?
<LimCore> snap-l: about application "lgeneral". Can you install/run it, and tell me what it does? Because on my box it does nothing, which seems odd
<LimCore> descrioption says it should be a game
<bryce> LimCore: lgeneral is a game; I play it all the time
<LimCore> well, how to run it exactly?
<bryce> LimCore: it is a recreation of a proprietary game called PanzerGeneral, and you need to have the original game art and scenarios to make it run
<LimCore> ok
<bryce> LimCore: you can download them through the lgeneral website, but afaik not through apt (probably for legal reasons)
<LimCore> doesnt this sounds like something someone might want PERHAPS to tell to the users?
<afflux> we should add a hint in the description
<LimCore> *something
<bryce> it's a nice game if you like strategic turn-based wargames
<afflux> right
<bryce> LimCore: I would agree
<greg-g> from the description: This is the game engine only - lgeneral requires scenarios that are available on http://lgames.sf.net/
 * LimCore slaps nerdy developer with a big "User friendly, idiot!" book
 * afflux looking for bugs
<LaserJock> LimCore: it's in the description, as greg-g pointed out
<snap-l> LimCore: Did you install the suggested package?
<afflux> bug 90521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90521 in lgeneral "LGeneral needs data files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90521
<bryce> LimCore: in fact, I looked into this problem a bit, and I found that there are some user-crafted scenarios, and user-crafted art, which I think in theory could be integrated together and included in the packaging
<LimCore> LaserJock: I daily read descriptions for around 1-2 hours, after I finish reading random man pages.  It should be in the application itself...
<bryce> I suspect that wouldn't produce as fun of a game, but at least it'd work out of the box without licensing issues
<LaserJock> LimCore: well, I don't disagree, but that's something to take  up with the authors
<LimCore> ok I will
<LaserJock> that's not particularly an Ubuntu issue
<afflux> lgeneral was not updated since dapper
<LimCore> why?
 * bryce updates a bunch on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080703
<afflux> upstream did not release new versions, as far as I can see
<LaserJock> also, given that there are somthing like 14k packages and like 100 uploaders it can take a bit of time even if there were new versions
<LimCore> I see
<bryce> I've been playing the lgeneral pre-releases; they're pretty stable (only crashed once) and have a few new features, but no hugely drastic changes
<LimCore> btw, I wonder how about changing a bit ubuntu philosophy
<LimCore> like, making it easy to install packages from source, perhaps even support gentoos ebuilds
<LimCore> that would rock
<LimCore> and speed up deployment of opensource products too
<LimCore> development
<afflux> I'm afraid that the lgeneral upstream developer is not too active with maintaining lgeneral, since there were no further releases since at least 2006
<bryce> LimCore: there was some discussion along those lines a month or two ago on ubuntu-devel-discuss
<bryce> LimCore: being able to do something like, 'apt-get source <package>', hack hack, 'apt-get mkpatch', 'apt-get build', 'apt-get share' that wrapperizes all the pbuilder/bzr/quilt/etc. stuff for users would be slick
<LimCore> indeed
<LimCore> I would even get coding
<LimCore> but also it would be good to stay in touch with developers, to not spend 50 hours to learn code layout and 1 hour for actuall patch
<bryce> how do you mean?
<LimCore> to be in contact with other people that know their way around code of given application; For example nice links and user friendly access to MLs of given project etc
<bryce> heh, I'd just hit google for that
<bryce> heya chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<LimCore> btw I was thinking of a small project
<chrisccoulson> bryce: Do you think this one is actually xorg related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/236210
<chrisccoulson> i see this quite often on hardy, so i can confirm it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236210 in xorg "Processes remain after log off" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> STFUB - shut the fuck up, bitch; It would be aimed on ensuring that there is quick way to quickly MUTE different annoying things.
<LimCore> for example, KDE does this nicelly by  "Turn off all sounds for all applications"  notifications option
<greg-g> LimCore: could you please keep your language PG rated
<LimCore> but other things, like say annoying xbell (bash, vim, etc) are not so easy to do
<bryce> chrisccoulson: it doesn't seem like an xorg bug.  let me read more deeply
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks!
<LimCore> btw, recently many my apps slow down incredibly at times and hand. Korganizer, OpenOffice.  I updated kernel recently to newest for 8.04 amd64. Im on Nvidia, SMP, glx-new. Anyone heared of that?
<LimCore> *and hang
<bryce> chrisccoulson: yeah I think comment #3 is spot on; that's exactly what I was thinking before I read it
<LimCore> anyone had problems with some applications drawing slowly and "freezing" at times?
<bryce> chrisccoulson: it *might* be a gdm bug, but I think comment #3 is correct that each of those processes should have bugs against them
 * LaserJock wonders how bryce finds time to play games :-)
<bryce> :-)
<chrisccoulson> should i add each package to this report, or should it end up as multiple reports?
<chrisccoulson> i see the same issue they describe with tomboy as well, and that has a pretty wierd side effect
<bryce> chrisccoulson: yeah not sure...  I'm also wondering if it's a gdm bug
<bryce> chrisccoulson: do you know seb128?  I would probably start by asking his opinion on the bug, and following his suggestion.
<bryce> chrisccoulson: it appears these are all gnome-ish things that are breaking so perhaps he would know best how this bug should be handled
<chrisccoulson> i know of sebastien. i'll subscribe him and see if we can get his opinion
<awalton_1> bryce: if you don't mind the trouble, can I get your opinion on a stacktrace? I think it may be an X bug, but I'm not certain: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15679573/gdb-nautilus.txt
<bryce> awalton_1: sure, looking
<awalton_1> orbit is where nautilus actually crashed, but it looks like it got there from X, which happened somewhere in cairo.. crazy trace
<bryce> awalton_1: yep
<bryce> awalton_1: btw having symbols and doing 'backtrace full' would provide more useful details (like local variable values and such)
<bryce> without that info I'm not sure it's possible to pinpoint where the true error originated
<awalton_1> yeah, I'm going to ask for that in a minute, but just looking at the stacktrace had me scratching my head.
<bryce> offhand, the most interesting spot is right here:
<bryce> #8  0xb74ce892 in _XIOError () from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<bryce> No symbol table info available.
<bryce> #9  0xb74d52f8 in _XGetXCBBuffer () from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<bryce> No symbol table info available.
<bryce> that's where it switches from a "normal" call (_XGetXCBBuffer) to an error handling call (XIOError)
<bryce> so that's the point I'd like to see more details
<awalton_1> are there any packages they'd need to install to see anything more from X? I noticed they're missing symbols from at least cairo and gdk..
<bryce> well, obviously libX11 and libcairo, maybe libORBit too
<bryce> may as well do xserver too, although I don't see calls against it
<awalton_1> couldn't hurt I guess.. well thanks very much for the help
<bryce> fwiw, I've seen a pattern with cairo bugs (confirmed in talking with cworth), that many "cairo" bugs are really general X bugs, that no one uncovered before cairo simply because there wasn't any library for getting at those particular functionalities
<bryce> so this bug seems to fit with that pattern
<bryce> awalton_1: sure!  good luck, and feel free to ping me once you have more info
<awalton_1> will do :)
<chrisccoulson> just looking at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/216411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216411 in xorg "Monitor refresh rate not changed with nvidia" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> i know it is well known that the refresh rate is incorrectly reported when using the nvidia binary drivers, so that's probably the issue here
<chrisccoulson> you can't configure the refresh rate of an LCD can you? (I have a trusty old CRT at home!)
<bryce> ah, depends on the LCD
<bryce> some LCD's let you, most are fixed to e.g. 60 Hz
<bryce> chrisccoulson: for that bug, I'd suggest asking for the missing Xorg.0.log and then reassigning the package to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24, and update the title to begin with "[nvidia]"
<bryce> chrisccoulson: honestly, there's probably zero we can do about the bug in any case
<bryce> fwiw, some monitors are documented to run at 60 Hz, but for whatever reason they actually operate at a slightly different rate.  I have one that works at 57Hz for instance.  So that by itself is not that unusual.  It would be worthwhile to understand from the reporter what precisely they're experiencing as a problem
<bryce> if there is no tangible issue aside from the rate not being exactly 60, I'd be tempted to call it a non-issue
<chrisccoulson> I think it's just a case of the refresh rate being misreported as opposed to not being physically set correctly. it's well known that the NVIDIA drivers do this, and it is documented in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-new/README.txt.gz. My CRT is reported as being 51Hz by the screen resolution tool with the nvidia drivers, when it's really refreshing at 75Hz. I'll ask for the Xorg.0.log, but I think this probably isn't really a bug
<bryce> ah ok
<bryce> ok, if you know it to be a known issue that's already documented, I guess just refer them to that file and close the bug.
<bryce> in that case there's almost certainly zero we can do about it
<bryce> or mark it as a dupe if that issue is already reported in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
<joumetal> bug 238209 looks confirmed to me. see screenshots.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238209 in xorg "graphic intel problem ghosting " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238209
<bryce> looking
<bryce> ahh, that's a known issue.  one sec, I'll snag the bug to dupe against for you
<bryce> joumetal: here you go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/96991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96991 in xorg-server "3D stuff breaks with Compiz:  Redirected Direct Rendering is needed in DRI" [Unknown,Fix released]
<bryce> joumetal: dupe to that bug
<joumetal> bryce: marked it as dupe. bug 232026 looks still incomplete to me but there was a try to get a backtrace.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232026 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Hardy] gdm freezes system randomly at startup (965Q)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232026
<bryce> looking
<bryce> hmm, sounding a bit like a kernel issue, if it kills the network
<bryce> joumetal: yes you're right that it's still incomplete - the log attached doesn't actually have backtrace data in it
<bryce> ahh
<bryce> yeah in the description it says the network and caps lock freezes
<bryce> so it's almost certainly a kernel bug
<bryce> joumetal: please re-file that one against 'linux', and ping ogasawara to take it for further triaging
<joumetal> ogasawara: bug 232026 seems to be a kernel bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232026 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Hardy] gdm freezes system randomly at startup (965Q)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232026
<ogasawara> joumetal: thanks, I'll take a look
<chrisccoulson> i just closed bug 216411 as invalid, as the problem is a documented feature of the NVIDIA drivers. Out of curiosity, I did a search for similar bugs assigned to Xorg, and ended up closing another similar one. Then I found another one describing the same problem with 9 duplicates - and containing a big debate on whether the bug report should actually remain open or not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-module
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216411 in xorg "Monitor refresh rate not changed with nvidia" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216411
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to do with the 2 that i've closed now - whether to leave them as is, or re-open them and mark them as a duplicate of the other one i've found
<joumetal> ogasawara: is it dupe of 223870?
<bryce> chrisccoulson: your call.  You could also leave them closed and still mark them dupes
<bryce> chrisccoulson: btw your link cut off, which bug was it again?
<chrisccoulson> bryce - the master bug is 92599. the 2 bugs that i closed are 222516 and 216411
<bryce> ok
<bryce> wow, lrm 2.6.20
<bryce> ancient :-)
<bryce> hmm, sounds like a tradeoff between people wanting DynamicTwinView, and others wanting correct refresh rates
<bryce> so it's sounding like maybe this is a WISHLIST item for Jockey
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> chrisccoulson: are you able to set WONTFIX?
<bryce> chrisccoulson: I think for this bug what needs to be done is to mark it as also affect Jockey, set that task to Confirmed, and then mark the lrm task as WONTFIX
<bryce> (or INVALID)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree with you
<bryce> and set importance of the Jockey task to WISHLIST
<chrisccoulson> i can't set the importance unfortunately...
<bryce> ok, I can do that once you've finished your changes
<chrisccoulson> i've added jockey now, confirmed, and set the lrm task as invalid. could you set the importance to wishlist now? thanks
<bryce> sure thing
<chrisccoulson> i'll add the 2 i've closed as dupe's as well
<ogasawara> joumetal: sorry for the delay - I posted a comment to 232026 and marked it a dup
<bryce> done
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<joumetal> There is quite many xkeyboard duplicates. etc bug 222375. Is there already known parent bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222375 in xorg "Error activating XKB configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222375
<joumetal> maybe bug 67188? it's old but have some new comments.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67188 in xkeyboard-config ""Error activating XKB configuration." - Requires manual xorg.conf editing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67188
<bryce> joumetal: that may be; xkeyboard doesn't get triaged too well so there are likely many dupes
<bryce> let me look at these
<joumetal> bryce: would it be useful if i create metabug about them?
<bryce> joumetal: yes I think it probably would
<joumetal> it's bug 245327.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245327 in xkeyboard-config "metabug of many xkeyboard-config bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245327
<bryce> needs  a more precise title
<bdmurray> heh
<bryce> heya bdmurray
<Awsoonn> Bug 242984 looks as if it has the needed info, should it be set to 'triaged'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242984 in xorg "incomplete list of available screen resolutions on Thinkpad Z61P" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242984
<joumetal> yep title is not good.
<bryce> Awsoonn: yes, that is correct
<Awsoonn> I am not a member of Bug Control, but would like to be. How can I fix that?
<ikonia> Awsoonn: apply on launchpad.net
<Awsoonn> awaiting approval
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> someone will review, approve or reject youi
<ikonia> you
 * Awsoonn presses an a oversized red button
<Awsoonn> that was easy
<bryce> :-)
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm still awaiting approval (or rejection!) for ubuntu bug control
<chrisccoulson> i tried to join sometime in may i think
<Awsoonn> *nods* I also had applied before as well I thought, maybe I'm worthy now. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-04
<Awsoonn> I would like to know how I can find out if a commit made to xorg has made it to 8.10
<Awsoonn> how shall I do this? commit d3c36fe721edc55636438bc3e0e7a6c03f62784e
<bryce> Awsoonn: ok first you need to know which package that commit was to
<bryce> now, there might be an easier way, but here's how I do it:
<bryce> 1.  Go to http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/ and find the package, click on it
<bryce> 2.  Click on one of the 'commit' links
<bryce> 3.  in the Location bar, delete the h=... stuff, and paste in your commit id
<bryce> so it looks like this might be your commit?  http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/xserver.git;a=commit;h=d3c36fe721edc55636438bc3e0e7a6c03f62784e
<bryce> 4.  apt-get source xorg-server
<bryce> 5.  Look at the code in the patch for that commit id, and compare it against the corresponding file in the xorg-server code
<bryce> Sometimes it's enough to simply compare the date on the commit log message against the release date of the package.  But there can be some rare cases where that's not enough.
<bryce> oh, another thing to check, if you *don't* see the code in the codebase, make sure to also peek in debian/patches/ to see if that patch is already present there
<Awsoonn> ok, gotcha. Thanks Bryce
<bryce> (I'm sure the above sounds like a PITA... and it sort of is, but that's what I do)
<tjaalton> you can also just search for the commit id
<tjaalton> select the branch that the current release has, and search for the commit there
<tjaalton> or git pull the source and grep from git log :P
<tjaalton> git clone not pull
<pwnguin> what should I do about bug reports in hardware I don't have? they've provided good information, but im not sure I can mark it confirmed
<bryce> pwnguin: if they've provided all the typical info we ask of users as per X/Reporting, then I typically go ahead and mark them Triaged
<bryce> generally at that point, unless there's a task for us to do in Ubuntu for them, the next step is to report them upstream.
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> triaged requires super abilities
<Awsoonn> someone with those abilities, 242984 need status set as well
<Awsoonn> pwnguin: post the bug number and hopefully someone can set it for you :)
<LaserJock> pwnguin: you don't have such super powers?
<pwnguin> LaserJock: is this astonishing?
<LaserJock> pwnguin: I would've thought you had
<pwnguin> ive never needed it
<LaserJock> huh
<pwnguin> most of the time i can confirm and move from there
<pwnguin> but i dont have a usb tablet
<bryce> I've updated 242984
<LaserJock> the "super powers" thing started since I've been a MOTU (and hence automatically have powers) so i forget they exist
<Awsoonn> I've been waiting a month to break the Kyrptonite shackles :p
<pwnguin> another question
<pwnguin> recently a Toshiba-Tablet group was formed
<pwnguin> what's the best way to create a group specific list of bugs without interfering with the rest of ubuntu?
<LaserJock> pwnguin: subscribing the team to the relevant packages?
<pwnguin> bug tags? subscriptions? assignment seems like it might not work
<pwnguin> LaserJock: HAL is a relevant package, but not every bug is relevant to toshiba hardware
<LaserJock> true
<pwnguin> maybe just subscribing to relevant bugs
<LaserJock> if you want you can subscribe to individual bugs
<bryce> pwnguin: sounds like a job for tagging
<pwnguin> if i do that, will it dump subscribed bugs to the ML?
<pwnguin> bryce: im not sure whether tagging is any better than subscribing
<pwnguin> additionally, it pollutes the tagspace ;)
<LaserJock> pwnguin: it depends on if the ML is is set as the team contact
<pwnguin> i guess the next question is, do I want that?
<pwnguin> or perhaps, does the team want that?
<LaserJock> I generally tend to not and then let the bugmail go to all the team members individually
<LaserJock> bugmail going to a mailing list tends to just turn into spam and makes it harder to really have a discussion
<LaserJock> on the other hand, if the team is basically just doing bug work then maybe it'd make sense
<bryce> ogasawara: #68440 seems to also be a misfiled kernel bug
<bryce> ok, all of the Confirmed->Triaged tasks are done
<pwnguin> oh, today's a hug day
<pwnguin> i wondered why people were doing things
 * bryce chuckles
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/244993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244993 in wacom-tools "mapping incorrect with widescreen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pwnguin> bryce: can you think of anything else that report needs?
<bryce> looking
<pwnguin> i guess i should mark it undecided if i dont know
<bryce> that's sufficient, it can be set to triaged
<bryce> pwnguin: next step would be to forward it upstream
<pwnguin> right
<pwnguin> i just wanted to have a look at the configuration options again before I did that
<Awsoonn> 39 bugs in Confirmed status.... DONE! Way2Go Bryce~ :)
<jkary_> hello.  I am using pbuilder to test a patch to apt-get.  I can't seem to figure out how to use pbuilder --login to load the apt package I've built.  Every time I try to test I get the original apt-get version.  What am I doing wrong?
<Awsoonn> jkary_:  you may want to ask in #ubuntu-devel I think they might know more about that stuff
 * persia turns on all the lights
<bddebian> BOO! :)
<RAOF> bddebian: To slow to catch persia, it seems :)
<persia> RAOF: But today was extra-loud: to compensate.
<bddebian> Aye :)
<kgoetz> is the 5-a-day build-dep on cdbs a hard dependancy? 0.4.49 i only have 0.4.48 here.
<persia> kgoetz: I don't see anything special in the 0.4.49 changelog.  You might try with 0.4.48, but no promises.
<crimsun> doesn't seem to be.
<kgoetz> thanks both, i'll give it a go.
<Awsoonn> bug #230571 status should be set to -triaged- but I lack super cow powers, someone care to do the job for me? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230571 in xorg "Monitor input not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230571
<LaserJock> Awsoonn: done
<Awsoonn> ども
<Awsoonn> thanks**
<Awsoonn> LaserJock: bug #243860 too if you don't mind. :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243860 in xorg "Dell Inspiron 1420n Touchpad Stopped Working in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243860
<LaserJock> Awsoonn: done
<Awsoonn> domo
<Iulian> G'morning
<thekorn> morning Iulian
<Iulian> Hello thekorn!
<afflux> morgen
<thekorn> afflux: guten morgen
<afflux> huh... thought I wrote "morning" or something. Will make a coffee in a minute :P
<afflux> a friend of mine is experiencing bug 200841, but he has no idea how to get either a crash file or a stacktrace. Will apport generate a crash file for that issue or do I have to generate a wrapper script for gdm?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200841 in gdm "gdm[5020]: WARNING: main daemon: Got SIGABRT. Something went very wrong. Going down!" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200841
<afflux> (apport, when enabled, of course)
<seb128> afflux: I'm not sure that apport catches SIGABRTs
<afflux> hm, looking
<persia> afflux: Understanding the bug requires attaching the debugger to gdm, and somehow trapping it for a trace at the time it ends.  Personally, I suspect this is a side-effect of the unsafe-shutdown-for-speed efforts: it's not important that gdm crashes, as long as it reinits cleanly when coming back up.
<seb128> honestly that would be better placed upstream, I don't think we have anybody in the team knowing well the gdm code
<afflux> indeed, it does not seem so: sh -c 'kill -ABRT $$'  didn't do anything useful.
<seb128> and the bug has no detail on the issue or how to trigger it
<persia> seb128: Do you not have the message in your logs on reboot?
<seb128> persia: no, no such message neither on my laptop or desktop apparently
<persia> I don't see it either, and the user doesn't provide information about in which logfile they found the error.  I don't think this bug is in a fit state to go upstream.
<persia> afflux: Could you maybe track down the specifics of the problem with your friend, update the bug report, and push upstream?  At minimum, it needs the specific log file and some information as to whether this happens every time or just once in a while.
<afflux> alright, will try so.
<seb128> persia: right, I was not suggesting to send the current bug upstream, though upstream might have suggestions on how to get useful informations on such issues
<persia> seb128: Maybe, although I suspect upstream would prefer to have some guidance as to which logfile, etc.
<persia> I also think we ought not have triaged the bug the way we did: we never asked the submitter for any details about the problem beyond an apport trace (which wouldn't happen), and then marked it invalid.
<persia> Better to link and push upstream, I'd think.
<afflux> is there a way to automate gdb? ie. when catching a sigabrt, do thead apply all bt full
<seb128> right
<persia> afflux: There are ways to tell gdb to trap sigabrt interactively, and stop for activity.  For a gdm crash, you can probably launch gdb from a VT, attach it to the running gdm, tell it to trap the signal, and write a logfile with the backtrace, and then reproduce the issue.  As long as you put the file in a good location, it should be available for review on reboot.
<persia> As to how to do this specifically, I can only point you at the gdb manual.
 * persia *really* likes apport because it saves the hassle of using gdb most of the time
<afflux> hehe, alright. thanks, I'll have a look.
<popey> morning all, I have a problem.. an app causes x to explode sometimes, sending me back to GDM. I know which app and i can probably reproduce it, is there some trace/log of x that I could get to file a bug?
<\sh> popey: /var/log/X* ?
<popey> doesn't seem to be much in there
<\sh> popey: strace <app> &> strace.app.log
<\sh> and eventually starting X with a higher debug level ;)
<popey> ok, will trace the app
<popey> thanks \sh
<popey> how would i bump the xorg trace level?
<persia> popey: You may also find some of the resources linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging useful
<popey> thanks persia
<popey> miro.real: Fatal IO error 1 (Operation not permitted) on X server :0.0.
<popey> from the strace. . not much to go on :)
<persia> popey: Excellent find.  Now, install the miro -dbgsyms, and run miro from a VT under gdb (with DISPLAY set).  That lets you get the bt from miro after X crashes.
<popey> persia: i started going through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<popey> and in a VT when i do the attach, gdb (and x) freezes, so i can't type "cont"
<popey> bug 223579 appears to be what I'm getting so i wanted to attach the x backtrace to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223579 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "X crash: libextmod.so(XvdiPutImage) on i945 when playing videos in miro" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223579
<persia> popey: Can you not get to the BT with Alt-F2 or the like?  Maybe try attaching from an ssh session?
<popey> BT?
<persia> backtrace
<popey> i will try gdm over ssh, yes
<persia> gdb?
<popey> sorry, gdb
<persia> Ideally you'll want to get 20-30 frames of trace, ideally for both miro and X.  There's something about the video rendering and EXT that people have complained about, and this is likely that bug.
<popey> ok, will see what I can do
<persia> popey: Thanks.  Good luck with it.
<popey> hmm, whilst gdb is attached, miro crashed this time but didn't take x with it!
<popey> ah, got it this time
<popey> can I dump this "backtrace full" out to disk?
<james_w_> popey: there's a gdb command to set an output file
<popey> once it's already running and the app has crashed?
<popey> or is this something that should be set before?
<james_w_> set logging file gdb-<program>.txt
<james_w_> set logging on
<popey> ah, ok
<james_w_> I hope that's the right thing
<popey> trying
<popey> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15820752/gdb-miro.txt does that look comprehensive enough?
<persia> popey: That is exceptionally helpful from a miro perspective.
<james_w_> popey: yep, looks pretty comprehensive. Incomprehensible, but comprehensive.
 * persia disagrees with "incomprehensible"
<popey> heh
<persia> popey: Looks like an issue with the Xv call.  Given the trace bryce found earlier, I'm tempted to blame X.  That said, it's also worth a task against miro, as miro ought detect the failure and give you an error message, rather than blindly continuing to do things assuming X works.
<popey> thanks for the help guys
<popey> that makes sense
<Awsoonn> mornin'
<pedro_> hey good morning Awsoonn
<Awsoonn> G'morin' pedro_~
<Awsoonn> pedro_: What must one do to become approved for Bug Control?
<pedro_> Awsoonn: ah there's a wiki page with instructions about that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<Awsoonn> domo
<dholbach> Global Bug Jam Preparation Session in #ubuntu-meeting in 16 minutes.
 * parthan joins in
<bliZZardz> w.r.t bug #229575 - this looks like a valid request. i am able to find this right from feisty(not sure abt versions before that :) ) - should this be taken up during packaging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229575 in python-cherrypy "cherrypy tutorial files in wrong directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229575
<yuriy> bddebian: in LP you can sort by "least recently changed". any way to get this with bugnumbers?
<yuriy> sorry, bdmurray ^
<yuriy> or perhaps pedro_ ^?
<pedro_> yuriy: i'm using last comment (lc) and sort for that
<yuriy> pedro_: the man page doesn't mention that one
<yuriy> pedro_: you good with a hug day next tuesday?
<pedro_> perhaps --help ?
<pedro_> yuriy: I'm not going to be around a lot next Tuesday but if you want to run the KDE one there that's ok for me ;-)
<yuriy> pedro_: hmm --lc lets me specify a specific date? or can I get it to do before some date?
<pedro_> yuriy: yes, for example you can use it like: --lc=d:<2008-06-17 and grab all the ones before that date
<thekorn> yuriy, do you mean something like    bugnumbers -p firefox --sort=-recently_changed
<thekorn> this is not in bugnumbers (yet), but supported by python-launchpad-bugs
<thekorn> I plan to update bugnumbers at the beginning of the next week, so I will add this functionality
<bliZZardz> i am looking at some old bugs .. bug #174160 - am not sure what(if at all mentioned) the problem is !
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174160 in straw "Straw doesn't handle gnome proxy settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174160
<yuriy> thekorn: yep, nice
<Awsoonn> Bug #239964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239964 in xorg "xorg;conf lost at hardy upgrade, screen resolution cannot be set" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239964
<Awsoonn> the output of sudo ddcprobe does not give the edid of the monitor, is there something that can be done about this bug?
<Rocket2DMn> question: should this bug be marked as Won't Fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/244779 - the OP is opening a bug upstream and was using Edgy (no longer supported)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244779 in gvfs "permission denied when removing a directory via SSH" [Low,Incomplete]
<mcas> hiho
<techno_freak> Rocket2DMn, as Edgy is not supported any more [1] it's invalid... [2] but still ask him to confirm whether he can reproduce it with gutsy or hardy?
<Rocket2DMn> techno_freak, it is unlikely he will try and reproduce it, he's using a server
<Rocket2DMn> if he does anything, he should just reinstall fresh with Hardy
<techno_freak> Rocket2DMn, please ask him before closing, to be on safer side
<techno_freak> Rocket2DMn, if he doesnt respond, it expires and you can close it.
<Rocket2DMn> ok, should i just ask him to try hardy? or any supported version?
<techno_freak> Rocket2DMn, Hardy (though intrepid would be awesome) ;)
<Rocket2DMn> yeah but hardy is LTS
<ogra> rather ask him for the upstream bug id and set up a bugtask for that than just closing it as invalid
<Rocket2DMn> ogra, what is a bugtask
<ogra> there is hardy technology (gvfs) involved
<ogra> you can click on "also affects project" and link to another bugtracker
<ogra> changes there will then automatically update the bug in launchpad
<Rocket2DMn> ok, then just add the link huh?
<Rocket2DMn> what status do i put the bug into?
<ogra> since he said he would open an upstream bug t gnome for gvfs
<ogra> keep it as inclomplete and ask the guy to give you the gnome bugnumber
<ogra> if he adds that, create the upstream task with the "also affects project" button on the bugpage
<Rocket2DMn> ogra, if i just get the link, is that enough?
<ogra> you just need the bugnumber
<Rocket2DMn> so where it says "I have the URL for the upstream bug" I just put the number with a # sign?
<ogra> if you click on "also affects. ..." it will give you a pulldown ... select gnome there, then enter the number into the input field and LP will do the monitoring
<Rocket2DMn> like "@12345"
<Rocket2DMn> shoot #12345
<ogra> LP will moan if you do it wrong ;)
<ogra> and tell you :)
<Rocket2DMn> Also Affects Project
<ogra> right thats the button
<Rocket2DMn> then click Choose another project
<ogra> but you need the numer first
<ogra> exactly ... there select gnome
<Rocket2DMn> is there actually a package that is just "gnome"
<Rocket2DMn> ogra, i requested the information, i will probably come back here if/when the OP responds so i can be sure i do this right
<Rocket2DMn> i have to go right now, thank you for helping
<chrisccoulson> got an intrepid bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/245180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245180 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic 2.6.24.13-19.44 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> looks like lrm failed to install during hardy -> intrepid upgrade
<chrisccoulson> this guy has reported the same bug 3 times
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<chrisccoulson> not sure how to handle this one really. not even sure whether the reporter realises it's a development release
<chrisccoulson> 245382 and 245506 look identical
<undadecor> I'm triaging a bug report and the reporter is requesting that a package be added to the standard install of the python package.  What is the proper response to these types of reports?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-05
<ApOgEE-> hi, can i report incomplete language support as bugs?
<Hobbsee> ApOgEE-: it's not really helpful to, no.
<ApOgEE-> how can i make my language support complete?
<ApOgEE-> Hobbsee, i'm trying to change my ubuntu to my native language, but it seems incomplete... not all part is translated
<ApOgEE-> most of them still in english
<Hobbsee> ApOgEE-: you'd need to contact the people who are translators of your native language - either asking them if they have plans to finish it, or asking them how you can help
<Hobbsee> either way, the people seeing your bug about it are very unlikely to be the people who actually can fix it
<Hobbsee> your loco team may well also be able to help
<ApOgEE-> Hobbsee, we just started to active our loco team and we are all in learning phase
<Hobbsee> good luck, then :)
<ApOgEE-> can you give any hints on how can i even fix it myself?
<ApOgEE-> Hobbsee, do i need to repackage the language pack or just update those language parts in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> not really - the translations are sometimes done upstream, ro sometimes in launchpad.
<Hobbsee> i don't deal in them at all
<ApOgEE-> Hobbsee, do you know where can i get more info on how to fix this? if not in the bug section?
<Hobbsee> ApOgEE-: i'd imagine others could help, but i only speak english and a little german, so i've not played around with it
<ApOgEE-> Hobbsee, hehe.. thanks anyway... ;D i'll search about it
<mattik> I need new english words that I can report bug
<mattik> what are these buttons on my laptop
<techno_freak> ?
<mattik> if i press button Fn and F10 I can mute sound, Fn and F11 I can set sound lower and Fn and F12 I can set sound upper. I have these Function + Fn buttons more. What are them?
<mattik> these works on xp
<mattik> I cannot set sound any other way
<greg-g> volume control buttons
<mattik> What is this Fn-button
<greg-g> Function
<mattik> greg-g: Is there example about it how I can get it work
<greg-g> that depends
<techno_freak> for example, it is Fn + F1 for sound down and Fn + F2 for sound up in my laptop
<mattik> Is it same report I bug or not about this?
<greg-g> mattik:  I don't think i understand
<techno_freak> mattik, why do you think it is a bug?
<greg-g> techno_freak: they don't work
<greg-g> mattik: follow the instructions here to file a good bug report for those keys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<mattik> ok
<mattik> thank you :)
<greg-g> you are welcome
<mcas> hiho
<mcas> is it possible that i cannot change the status of a bug on launchpad at the moment?
<techno_freak> mcas, which bug?
<mcas> techno_freak: sorry i tried an other browser and it worked
<mcas> so it is a problem on my side
<techno_freak> ok :)
<alex-weej> need to pick someone's brain before i try and file this bug on behalf of a friend
<alex-weej> he has one of the apple mighty mouse things, bluetooth and all
<alex-weej> on a 1st gen macbook
<alex-weej> if he tries to type on the keyboard whilst moving the mouse, the mouse freezes
<alex-weej> but when he stops typing, the mouse suddenly jerks to where it would otherwise have gone to anyway
<alex-weej> suggesting that whilst he is typing, the mouse events are queuing up somewhere
<alex-weej> this doesn't affect a wired mouse
<alex-weej> so are the keyboard interrupts causing the bluetooth stuff to have to queue?
<purkka> should bug #245500 be filed against xserver-xorg-video-geode instead of jigdo?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245500 in jigdo "Jigdo cannot build ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso: .jigdo file refers to missing package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245500
<mattik> Hello, If I download all Kubuntu-KDE4 updates do I have  8.04.01 version or 8.04
<mattik> I'm not sure what is KDE version
<mattik> is it 4.1 or 4.0
<Hobbsee> 4.0 i expect
<mattik> so 4.1 is not released yet
<Hobbsee> correct.
<mattik> ok
<Hobbsee> won't be until the 29th, it apperas
<mattik> thank you :). Is it better that I report 4.0 bugs or that I upgrade 4.1
<mattik> ok, it's same
<Hobbsee> not sure
<mattik> I wait yet. It's better job for professionals :)
<Hobbsee> if you are, you'd better report them to bugs.kde.org
<Hobbsee> but it's likely that a lot are already fixed
<mattik> thanks :)
<bliZZardz> there are so many Open bugs here ...years old : https://bugs.launchpad.net/baz/+bugs -- dates back to when 'bzr' was 'baz'
<afflux> woops, I might have jumped the gun a bit. I currently only have a intrepid system installed, and it seems to be totally broken. I can't log in on VTs ("can't CD to /home/$USER") and it seems like every usual command fails to start with either "not found" or "permission denied". Looking at it with a livecd shows that every command is still at the right place and with correct permissions. Unluckily, I broke my grub by trying to password protect it :
<mrooney> james_w: noticed any problems with the bot? it seems to working well I think since yesterday's update I made
<Laibsch> it looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnucash/+bug/145464 was incorrectly reported against gnucash.  I gather that it really is a bug in gnome-print.  I don't see an option to update the "affects project" entry.  How should that be done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145464 in gnome-print "Gnucash Segmentation fault when printing" [Medium,Triaged]
 * greg-g looks
<greg-g> Laibsch: it has the gnome-print task set at Triaged
<Laibsch> yes, I just changed that
<greg-g> Laibsch: hah, ok
<Laibsch> I am talking about the other relation
<Laibsch> although I am sure that gnome-print is not the correct setting
<greg-g> well, there is an upstream gnucash ticket open, so we want to keep that link there
<Laibsch> I was able to verify in hardy
<Laibsch> and there is no more gnome-print in hardy
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> but the upstream task has been reassigned from gnucash to gnome-print
<greg-g> ahh, yes, I see
<Laibsch> now the upstream task suggests this is a gnucash issue which is not confirmed in bugzilla.gnome.org
<Laibsch> it was changed by cstimming, one of the gnucash devs
<Laibsch> I am sure he knew what he was doing
<Laibsch> how do I find out the successor of gnome-print?
<greg-g> Laibsch: not sure
<greg-g> I'm updating the report to reflect the change to gnome-print from upstream
<greg-g> there, updated, now, to figure out where gnome-print has gone
<Laibsch> well, I was trying to avoid exactly that
<Laibsch> You can change entries in LP
<Laibsch> But you can never delete them
<greg-g> that is ok, this is better than what it was before, and since I'm not sure what to do about gnome-print it made sense at the time
<greg-g> Laibsch: I see this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+package/libgnomeprint2.2-0
<greg-g> so it appears gnomeprint is in hardy (and intrepid)
<greg-g> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/libgnomeprint2.2-0
<greg-g> Laibsch: so I believe that the bug is now in the correct state, do you agree? or did I miss something?
<greg-g> (I didn't read the comments completely)
<afflux> hi
<jjesse> hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-06
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> ogra, are you available?
<Rocket2DMn> nvm ogra , sorry to bother
<bliZZardz> w.r.t bug #228003 , openoffice.org-java-common is not part of the OO install. This does not look like a packaging bug but more of a an upstream one. Can someone give some ideas or correct me if i am wrong.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228003 in openoffice.org "Impossible to enable java in openoffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228003
<mcas> hi
<bliZZardz> hello
<kgoetz> sigh. trying to build 5-a-day on etch is a pita. all sorts of ubuntu-only packages i need to try and rebuild
<hefe_bia> Hi! I have a short question: On bug 223280 somebody set it to Committed for the Ubuntu package while it is only fixed in upstream CVS. Should I set it back to confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223280 in rdiff-backup "rdiff-backup fails on file with unknown unicode character" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223280
<techno_freak> hefe_bia, fix has been committed in the upstream source
<techno_freak> hefe_bia, hence it is the right status
<hefe_bia> Ok, thanks. I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status is a little misleading in this case.
<hefe_bia> Maybe "For an Ubuntu package, the changes are pending and to be uploaded soon (it's what PENDINGUPLOAD was in Bugzilla)" should be amended with "or fixed upstream."
<Hobbsee> techno_freak: or "fixed somewhere" ie "there is a fix"
<Hobbsee> it doesn't necessarily have to be in the upstream source, afaik.
<techno_freak> Hobbsee, ok :)
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting, it's changed meanings slightly.
<hefe_bia> So I guess anywhere where it will make it into the Ubuntu package someday?
<techno_freak> hefe_bia, you can also comment it to the bug report
<hefe_bia> techno_freak: It's already commented there.
<hefe_bia> I was mislead by Bugs/Status - I thought "For an upstream project..." rule would only apply to the bug status regarding a "project", not the Ubuntu package.
<Hobbsee> bug 150484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150484 in batik "batik has FTFBS forever" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150484
<bliZZardz> w.r.t bug # 241018, there is no 'fix' as such.. what should the bug status be?
<gnomefreak> bug 241018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241018 in openoffice.org "OOo 2.4.1 crashes on Export (to PDF) - Spreadsheet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241018
<bliZZardz> gnomefreak : (am tempted to ask this Q to u ) is GNOME's memory footprint larger than KDE?
<gnomefreak> adding the upstream bug to the lp bug report is a good start so it can move to confirmed
<gnomefreak> bliZZardz: offhand not sure
<gnomefreak> but decide what upstream link you should use
<gnomefreak> since they are different upstream bug numbers
<bliZZardz> gnomefreak : even the upstream doesnt have a 'fix' - they just said the same
<gnomefreak> bliZZardz: if they are still open it would suggest they are being worked on?
<gnomefreak> theme integration is optional as i recall and if its needed to make it not crash there is a problem that needs to be fixed
<bliZZardz> gnomefreak : they are CLOSED upstream. Am not sure what is the equivalent of 'CLOSED' in lp.
<gnomefreak> bliZZardz: invalid
<gnomefreak> fix released if ther eis a fix
<gnomefreak> there isnt
<bliZZardz> ok - then i will invalidate it
<gnomefreak> i still think ther eis a bug there that needs to be looked at or others will crash it since theme integration isnt manditory but i dont do OO.o fixes
<bliZZardz> and what to do if Windows bug is reported in LP :P ? (bug 240159)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240159 in openoffice.org "Last page isn't printed..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240159
<bliZZardz> ok - i get your point. i shall mention the same in the comment.
<bliZZardz> but that means that an equivalent bug in upstream also should be opened - isnt it?
<gnomefreak> bliZZardz: i commented on it
<gnomefreak> that bug needs an upstream bug attached if it happens on windows maybe its jus the locale being used
<gnomefreak> bliZZardz: there maybe one already that they havent seen yet
<bliZZardz> you mean an upstream bug which is already existing for the former bug?
<gnomefreak> its very possible
<gnomefreak> there should be upstream bugs on both bugs that i looked at
<gnomefreak> but that is up to OO.o guys
<bliZZardz> gnomefreak : but shouldnt WE link it to upstream
<gnomefreak> bliZZardz: we should
<gnomefreak> we do
<gnomefreak> we sometimes file it upstream for the users atleast we as in mozilla-ubuntu devs do
<macd> bug 222804 seems fairly important, and is indicated its fixed, however it is not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222804 in fail2ban "fail2ban fails to start after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222804
<gnomefreak> it says confirmed from what i see
<gnomefreak> it maybe fixed in intrepid just not hardy could be fora  few reasons
<sectech> hello hello
<gnomefreak> may not meet SRU and if so noone felt like filing a backport bug for it but make sure it doesnt meet SRU before filing backport bug
<gnomefreak> hi sectech
<macd> gnomefreak, yeah its fixed in intrepid, as sid has it already, just not in hardy, but it really seems like it should be a SRU for hardy
<gnomefreak> than i would folloow the instructions on the wiki for SRU and get it done that way
 * gnomefreak gone for the rest of today ive caught up on my work for this week
<macd> gnomefreak, ty I was planning on that ;P
<iustin> hi, anyone could help me with pointers on how to deal with a bug?
<techno_freak> iustin, sure
<iustin> thanks
<techno_freak> iustin, never ask to ask, just ask your question :)
<iustin> so I'm one of the Debian maintainers for the package ganeti, and in Ubuntu there's a (valid) bug (243828) about the version of the package in hardy
<techno_freak> bug #243828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243828 in ganeti "should depend on python-simplejson" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243828
<iustin> the version in debian is fixed for a while, but hardy has an old version without the fix
<iustin> since I think hardy is released, can this be fixed in the hardy version? or is it too minor?
<techno_freak> Iulian, if am not wrong, we can mark it as fix released. can you comment in that bug, as well confirm it?
<techno_freak> err... iustin ^^
<techno_freak> sorry Iulian
<Iulian> No problem.
<iustin> so, the bug editor allows me to choose either confirmed or fix released; should I do it in two steps? (first confirmed, and then fix released)
<techno_freak> Iulian, on the above bug, do we mark it as sync request or something?
<techno_freak> iustin, fix released and comment will do :)
<iustin> ah, ok1
<iustin> err, ok!
<Iulian> I think the fix is in Intrepid, not in Hardy.
<iustin> indeed
<Iulian> iustin: Check the version from Intrepid.
<iustin> the version in intrepid is fixed indeed
<iustin> but the hardy one not
<techno_freak> so it is fix released right?
<Iulian> techno_freak: Yes
<techno_freak> :)
<iustin> ok, I marked it as such
<iustin> thanks for the help!
<techno_freak> welcome anytime :)
<Rocket2DMn> OK, I need some help on this bug 245645 - should that be added to Wishlist rather than keeping it closed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245645 in sun-java5 "There is no ubuntu package for a 64-bit JVM on the 32-bit linux system" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245645
<jonpackard> is there a better getting started guide than the HowToTriage page on the wiki?
<Rocket2DMn> jonpackard, the guides are really spread out over a few pages
<Rocket2DMn> there are separate pages for Status, Importance, Responses, and Assignment to name a few
<jonpackard> thanks! I will keep looking around. I am looking for a good way to get involved.
<Rocket2DMn> right on
<jonpackard> I am testing Intrepid right now.. I seem to have my hands full reporting bugs =)
<jonpackard> It has helped me to get my feet wet with bug reporting and I have seen some good responses to my bug reports. Launchpad is a very positive environment.
<Rocket2DMn> well if you havent been to this page, its a good place to start - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<Rocket2DMn> you would want to join DocuMENTORS
<Rocket2DMn> wait wtf am i saing
<Rocket2DMn> ignore that
<Rocket2DMn> wrong channel, lol
<Rocket2DMn> you want the Bugsquad team on LP
<Rocket2DMn> jonpackard, once you get a little more experience handling bugs, you can apply for ubuntu-bugcontrol
<Rocket2DMn> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<savvas> I'm going to need some help on figuring out the culprits of debian control file fields
<savvas> I made an sqlite database and imported all the ubuntu packages and ended with these fields:
<savvas> http://www.pastebin.ca/raw/1063994
<savvas> the x-original-maintainer
<savvas> sorry, the x-original-maintainer should be xsbc-original-maintainer ?
<jonpackard> ﻿Rocket2DMn: Thanks for the tips!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-29
 * BUGabundo Memory depleted. Please terminate Brain. \n bed
<bcurtiswx> ampelbein, 1 hour!! <gets excited> :P
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein: do you have a minute I can bug you?
<therussianjig>  if I try to boot my laptop while not connected to a power source, I must hold the spacebar down, or the boot will hang, any ideas how to fix this?
<micahg> therussianjig: try #ubuntu for support
<micahg> please
<micahg> this is the bug triage channel
<micahg> or #ubuntu+1 if you're running karmic
<therussianjig> alright sory
<micahg> ping kees
<micahg> ping hggdh
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<tommy_0_o> hi all
<tommy_0_o> i have some questions
<leoquant> 0_o ok
<Syka> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with gnome-panel. It will stop responding every so often, and then after a few minutes it works again and all the clicks are registered at once. If anyone knows a fix that'd be great. I'm running nVidia 180.44, 9800GT, dual monitors, Jaunty Desktop, and standard everything else. Installed it via Add/Remove.
<Syka> Any ideas?
<bullgard4> What is meant by "official tags" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ekiga?
<xteejx> Hey guys, I'm triaging bug 124387, cant think of what else I need to ask for, theres only debugging procedures for dist upgrades on the wiki, any ideas?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 124387 in update-manager "[jaunty] update manager lock file not always removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124387
<tom2> hi
<tom2> i have to fix some bugs for university
<tom2> i would like to know how i can find some to fix
<mvo> xteejx: the file itself in the report is probably not a problem, its more likely that the background apt cron job is triggered
<xteejx> tom2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<mvo> xteejx: the file itself is not used, there is a fcntl() call used for the actual locking
<xteejx> mvo, thats kinda beyond my knowledge - fro a triaging view is there anything else that i can put to help?
<tom2> mvo: thx do you maybe have a list I can choose bugs from?
<xteejx> i gave you the link
<xteejx> just go to bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and look, theres plenty to choose from :)
<mvo> xteejx: from the triage POV its good I think
<xteejx> mvo, great, ill confirm it and set it medium :)
<xteejx> vo, ps thank you
<tom2> xteejx thx found what im looking for
<xteejx> tom2, no probs
<tom2> ok another question
<tom2> the importance does that say the difficulty or just the need to be fixed?
<xteejx> tom2 The importance of the bug signifies the priority that it should be given by people fixing bugs.
<xteejx> hence the importance
<tom2> ok thx
<tom2> im looking for some java related bug
<tom2> do you have any suggestions
<tom2> ?
<xteejx> any preference, openjdk or sun?
<xteejx> tom2 ^^
<tom2> sun
<xteejx> you can do a package search on launchpad, hang on ill try and link you
<tom2> thx
<xteejx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6
<xteejx> 229 open bugs
<tom2> nice
<tom2> thx again
<xteejx> np
<xteejx> guys quick question, is ntp available in jaunty? cant see any option anywhere
<hggdh> xteejx, yes, ntp and ntpdate are available on Jaunty
<BUGabundo> xteejx: yes
<xteejx> hey hggdh :) - how do i set it up...it used to be a standard option in gnoe around hardy
<xteejx> *gnome
<BUGabundo> hggdh: [[]]
<BUGabundo> xteejx: humm good question. it used to be on the Clock
<xteejx> trying to confirm bug 157215
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 157215 in gnome-system-tools "Synchronizing with a time server does not work when time difference is greater than several hours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157215
<xteejx> thats what i thought under Time Settings
<xteejx> dont think its a bug though, the same happens in *cough* windows
<hggdh> well, there is an easy way to check :-)
<xteejx> hggdh ?
<hggdh> (1) stop ntp; (2) reset the time to something a few hours behind; reboot; check time
<hggdh> ntp should be restarted when you acquire a connection
<hggdh> also, check the NTP time servers in your configuration
<hggdh> /etc/ntp.conf
<BUGabundo> xteejx: that's a Feature! not a bug
<BUGabundo> you need to force ntp to update date if diff is bigger then X hours
<xteejx> so hggdh, ntp is installed and activated by default then??
<hggdh> yes, it is
<hggdh> also keep in mind that there is ntp, and ntpdate
<BUGabundo> tenhu q ir! ate logo people
<xteejx> ahh ok
<hggdh> ntp is a daemon, and ntpdate is a one-run thing
<hggdh> better saying: ntp runs continuously
<xteejx> so as you said, stop ntp, set time back couple of hours, restart it
<hggdh> yes
<xteejx> cool thanks hggdh for again more wisdom :D
<hggdh> I do not remember the details, long time I do not touch ntp, but -- as long as the time difference is, er, small, NTP will progressively adjust it
<hggdh> if the time difference is, er, big, then NTP will adjust in one single setting
<hggdh> what I do not remember is the threshold
<xteejx> so the guy is right then, and this is still a "problem" - should be wishlist?
<hggdh> xteejx, there is a parameter to ntpd that might bring some light: " -g     Normally, ntpd exits with a message to the system log if the offset exceeds the panic threshold, which is 1000 s by default.  This option allows the time to be set to any value without restriction; however,  this  can
<hggdh>               happen only once.  If the threshold is exceeded after that, ntpd will exit with a message to the system log.  This option can be used with the -q and -x options.
<hggdh> "
<xteejx> ahhhhhhhhhh
<hggdh> if this limit is exceeded, no, it is not a problem. It is The Way It Is (TM)
<xteejx> just set my system time back 5 hours, and then run ntpdate and it updated fine
<hggdh> there are two reasons (1) if, while running, the system clock is losing so many tick to get seriously offset, then this is a hardware issue; (2) if, while powered down, the system clock gets lost, then this is a battery issue
<hggdh> xteejx, you are not running tnpd?
<xteejx> i dunno lol
<hggdh> if ntpd is running, ntpdate will not work
<xteejx> ntpdate did work....its a fresh jaunty install
<xteejx> ^pretty much anyway
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> run a dpkg -l ntp\* | grep ^ii
<hggdh> you should see ntp, ntp-doc, and ntpdate
<hggdh> (I hope)
<Ampelbein> hggdh: hi there. https://edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/+archive/empathy-daily now has -idle in it.
<xteejx> nope hggdh, just ntpdate
<hggdh> Ampelbein, thank you, very much
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> interesting. I *did* expect ntp to be installed
<xteejx> obv not in jaunty as default hmm....
<xteejx> !info ntp jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p4+dfsg-7ubuntu5.1 (jaunty), package size 476 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<xteejx> oops
<hggdh> there you go. I have it installed in all my machines, but I used to run my own time server
<hggdh> !info ntpdate jaunty
<ubot4> hggdh: ntpdate (source: ntp): client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p4+dfsg-7ubuntu5.1 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<hggdh> dat iz weird
<xteejx> lol
<lesshaste> hi.. I get lots of errors like [  196.328549] hda: status error: error=0x00 { }
<lesshaste> [  196.328552] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<lesshaste> [  196.328556] hda: drive not ready for command
<lesshaste> in dmesg
<lesshaste> I can stop them by doing sudo hdparm -w /dev/hda
<lesshaste> but now I can't access an audio cs in the dvd drive
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-30
<BUGabundo> who was doing an whois on me ?
<hggdh> who?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> some one did in some channel
<BUGabundo> while I kept logging and crashing
<BUGabundo> darn pa
<bcurtiswx> you can see when someone does a whois on you?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: no... no logs, cause it crashed
<BUGabundo> :(
<bcurtiswx> oh, lol
<bcurtiswx> ok
<Pici> whoises are server side, they do not query your client.
<BUGabundo> Pici: now server... some one asked "whois BUGabundo"
<BUGabundo> and I'm trying to figure where that happened
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> what me to do it again?
<hggdh> done
<bcurtiswx> me too :-D
<BUGabundo> do what?
<bcurtiswx> whois'd you
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> you guys didn't understand my Q
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> I guess ill never know now
<bcurtiswx> well then ask a better question :P
<BUGabundo> need https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/194416 set as won't fix. thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 194416 in kdepim "[hardy] kmail shortcut for search bar is missing from Settings menu" [Wishlist,New]
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: done
<BUGabundo> thanks Ampelbein
 * BUGabundo goes back to bug mail
 * BUGabundo $ sleep in 3,2,1, errrr. No Device Found
<dholbach> good morning
<BUGabundo> guud day
<lim123> oh my god, ubuntu 9.04 upgrade broke my working desktop.  Where are QA teams?
<lim123> svk seems really broken
<lim123> afair when upgrading 8.04 -> 8.10 svk was also epically broken
 * lim123 whacks everyone with a clue bat
 * Hobbsee smashes lim123 into the middle ofnext milenium, in return.
<Hobbsee> damn those people who don't check that svk works when they dist upgrade.  Do they just only test *some* packages or something?  Why can't they check everything!
<ogra> whats svk ?
<seb128> apt-cache show svk
<seb128> distributed svn
<lim123> Hobbsee: there is a lot of bugs about this SVK problem. And even solutions / patches
<lim123> ogra: svk is svn + local cache.  Overall very nice (but have some quirks sometimes)
<ogra> heh, svn
 * lim123 ponders ogra's comment
<ogra> wasnt that comment enough ?
<stiVal> hello people! can anyone confirm this bug and my rating, that it is security related? or if I'm wrong and the reloading of a service via logrotate should in fact start a stopped service? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/393792
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393792 in lighttpd "lighttpd reload executes restart (bad on logrotate!)" [Undecided,New]
<lim123> ogra: not really, SVN is good tool, and popular, you disagree? git is for complex uses :)
<ogra> bzr is for compley uses and user friendly :)
<ogra> *complex
<lim123> stiVal: I would say it indeed is a security bug, and a big one
<lim123> lol bazar
<lim123> although name bazar would in fact reflect on quality of some of the software <_<
<hggdh> meaning software would be better?
<stiVal> lim123: We'll see how they respond - i guess it would be interesting to see which services have the same behaviour (where reload does the same as restart) ... I don't believe lighty is the only service
<stiVal> it's in fact a packaging issue ... are there any rules for init scripts of services?
<lim123> Hobbsee: in fact, why not?
<lim123> professional developers use unit testing
<limcore[tmp]> we could in fact test all packages
<limcore[tmp]> upstream (or distro managers) could write some standarized unit tests for each program / package,  and it would all be executed when needed
<limcore[tmp]> hggdh: I was refering to the discussion that perhaps baazar "business" model is not working out for real software, and some "catedral" is needed; And I would be happy to see more Catedral (professionall qa etc) in ubuntu
<limcore[tmp]> Hobbsee: some things can not be easly unit tested automatically, on thoes manual/hand testers would focus
<hggdh> limcore[tmp], most of the work done on Ubuntu is voluntary. AFAICR, Canonical banks some of them, but we still depend heavily on volunteers. Do I understand you are volunteering?
<limcore[tmp]> I do \o/
 * limcore[tmp] puts a +9 ring of qa
<limcore[tmp]> ok, so...
<limcore[tmp]> how to help then
<limcore[tmp]> example, ubuntu fails to fully support my LCD (modelines problems)  and  xvidtune seems broken.   I reported, and what?  How to get in pair with developer experienced in X to debug this bug and then fix it
<limcore[tmp]> we could test all
<limcore[tmp]> erm wrong paste.         https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11-xserver-utils/+bug/393501
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393501 in x11-xserver-utils "xvidtune: can not set any frequency - XF86VidModeModeUnsuitable ; also: more debug patch" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> limcore[tmp], start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<showard> limcore and hggdh: Should he open a new bug: "xvidtune should have better debugging information" and attach his patch to that report as well (mark it as a patch)? many developers are volunteers too, and they would be more able to try a small patch like that than work through debugging a more difficult problem. Since limcore has a bug with a specific hardware configuration it may take a while to find a tester or developer to help confirm an
<limcore[tmp]> also, perhaps the bug is not that xvidtune is broken (for me), but that xvidtune is outdated and should not be used nowdays?  but whom to ask that
<hggdh> showard, it is a good option
<nhasian> hello peoples
<limcore[tmp]> hi nhasian
<nhasian> hey did the hugday start already?
<pedro_> nhasian: yeah, it's the whole day
<nhasian> dang you guys already triaged all the bugs.  i guess there werent that many to begin with
<nhasian> i'm glad my bug got confirmed and sent upstream
<pedro_> nhasian: there's still a few to be triaged on empathy ;-)
<pedro_> i'm having a look into those now
<wilClay> hello - i am new to bug triage and am looking at bug 393955 about flash vid not playing with extra visual effects on.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393955 in ubuntu "Extra Visual Effects cause Flash video to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393955
<wilClay> I notice his report suggests yelp as the package but yelp is a help utility - I assume this is erroneous and probably something to do with the use of apport maybe?
<wilClay> Or is that part of the bug report user generated?  Thanks for any insights given to a noob...
<pedro_> wilClay: no, it seems he just used the Help->Report a problem menu item on yelp
<wilClay> gotcha - thanks.  I'll ask for more specifics on reproducing the prob.  i can play vids with extra on in firefox 3 FWIW
<pedro_> wilClay: we get a few reports like that, people seems to think that the yelp program is for asking for help rather than searching/reading for it on the docs
<pedro_> wilClay: that'd be good, thanks for helping ;-)
<wilClay> pedro_:  No prob - glad to be here!
<mahfouz> I had a problem today with 2.6.30-10-generic in jaunty
<mahfouz> talked to the people in #kernel but they only started a distro flame war
<mahfouz> starting up with 2.6.30-10-generic, I get the splash screen all the way to the end but then an unresponsive black screen
<mahfouz> it worked yesterday, but today it didn't anymore, even though there were no updates afaik
<Pici> mahfouz: 2.6.30-10 isnt in Jaunty though.
<mahfouz> that's the thing, I think it was temporarily in the repos
<mahfouz> but now removed
<mahfouz> I downloaded it thru apt though
<mahfouz> now I'm using the mainline ppa and that works atm
<pedro_> mahfouz: you might want to try asking on #ubuntu-kernel which is where the ubuntu kernel folks hang around
<mahfouz> oh
<mahfouz> ok
<fdr> hello... is there please anybody willing to teach me how to report a bug upstream? Thanks! This is the one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/195359
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 195359 in epiphany-browser "Italian translation is incomplete" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<stiVal> hello again ...! Could someone please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/393792 for a second - i really don't think this should be a "low" priority. this is pretty serious for production environments imo ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393792 in lighttpd "lighttpd reload executes restart (bad on logrotate!)" [Low,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> guys! enjoy this last week! new job starts on Monday! I should be less in here hehe
<nhasian> wow i went to view the bugs for telepathy-butterfly in launchpad and they are all set to confirmed now.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-01
<porthose> fdr: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<billybigrigger> did i miss the empathy hug day?
<emil_s> Hello! I have a problem that I can't mount an NTFS filesystem using the kernels read-only driver...
<emil_s> When I try to mount the partition, mount says "FATAL: Module fuse not found.". Which package may cause this?
<nhasian> billybigrigger, looks like all the bugs have already been triaged.  unless you found some new unreported bugs?
<pace_t_zulu> is anyone able to confirm launchpad bug 394088 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394088 in devicekit "DeviceKit tries to automount EFI partition on Intel Mac at GNOME login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394088
<pace_t_zulu> or can anyone suggest information that would be useful towards triaging launchpad bug 394088
<LimCore> hi. Can we turn off the annoying fater/beeper sounds in Ubuntu in this millenium?
<d1b> LimCore: rmmod pcspkr
<d1b> just blacklist it
<LimCore> yes, can we do that by default for ubuntu in this millenium?
<d1b> LimCore: i think there are several bugs filled on this already
<LimCore> otherwise, when ever I hear loud farting sounds comming from another room I think, uh-oh, another new linux user... god this is annoying
<LimCore> I dont know why sometimes ubuntu takes months.. years.. to fix TRIVIAL things
<d1b> LimCore: its not trivial
<d1b> but i agree with you, it should be replaced with a visual cue
<LimCore> the fixes are one liners,  or exactly _1_ line to rmmod pcspkr
<d1b> just like if ubuntu detects its a nv card and its a laptop(acpi) it should try the vesa driver
<d1b> but no it tries the nv and fails hard
<d1b> LimCore: its also a gnome sound setting if that even still exists ;)
<LimCore> guys.. JUST black list the pckspkr by default, that is all
<LimCore> anyway, it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/394089
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394089 in ubuntu "annoying sound - pc beeper belongs in the 1990's its time to let go!" [Undecided,Invalid]
<LimCore> ok, bbl cu
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn!
<ColdWind> is it okay to suscribe maintainers to their bugs when they're not?
<ColdWind> both primary and secondary
<BUGabundo> ColdWind: don't subs any one!
<BUGabundo> ask them 1st!
 * BUGabundo $ mv /dev/arse /media/kitchen; do eat; done; mv /dev/arse /tmp/newjob;
<indus> hi
<indus> is knowlegde of python enough to squash a bug?
<indus> knowledge
<gzojw> hi
<gzojw> it would seems my freshly installed ubuntu 9.04 just killed entire /usr ext4 file system lol wtf
<gzojw> also, sudo should be in /sbin/  not in /usr/  because otherwise it is inaccessible when repairing
<hggdh> gzojw, about sudo: I am not sure why you would need sudo if you are repairing the system from recovery console
<hggdh> also, on ext4, there were some issues, and I thought all them known ones were addressed. Perhaps you should open a bug for it
<gzojw> hggdh: the bug seems to be that mount now fails in epic ways if you use -o
<hggdh> gzojw, if this is a new bug for ext4, then please do report it (I do not use ext4, so I am not up-to-date with it)
<gzojw> ok. Im debugging more first
<Trijntje> Hi all. I set 2 mouse buttons to bind to 'rotate cube' in compiz. Most of the time this works, but sometimes nothing happens and the mouse input is sent to the window the cursor is over at that moment.  Should I file a bug report for compiz?
<shane_fagan> Did anyone fail in installing the nvidia drivers on the most recent karmic update of the kernel ?
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<xnox> !Linus Torvalds
<ubot4> Factoid 'Linus Torvalds' not found
<xnox> and ubottu doesn't answer anything to that either
<xnox> Is that a bug? especially for newcomers on #ubuntu
<xnox> !Mark Shuttleworth
<ubot4> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Nafallo> xnox: might be because they share the same database? :-)
<xnox> Nafallo: aha ;-) nice
<xnox> but do you think there should be something about Linus similar to what we have about mark?
<Nafallo> no idea. I'm not fuzzed. also, I'm not sure.
<xnox> What product is ubottu in launchpad? =)))
 * xnox is asking a bit too much.... maybe.....
<Nafallo> jpds: ^--
<jpds> xnox: Sec.
<BUGabundo> !bot | xnox
<ubot4> xnox: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpds> xnox: ^-- that and https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<xnox> Cool thanks ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-02
<Craigy90> hi all
<Craigy90> how should I report a bug that crashes X only when compiz is running?
<Craigy90> It crashes consistently whenever I try to use dual-monitors
<micahg> Craigy90: try asking in #ubuntu-x
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> Ubuntu Development and Packaging Q&A in 10m in #ubuntu-classroom
<thekorn> good morning
<ColdWind> ls
<ColdWind> fail
<lesshaste> hi all
<rmaj> hi, for me  2.6.28-13 (9.04 amd64) does not see any files nor partitions
<rmaj> perhaps this is the 16 partition limit? because my  / is on /dev/sda16
<rmaj> -11 (and install live cd) work
<rmaj> can we fix this?  what is the partitions limit on -13 ?
<lesshaste> well I tried to restore debconf and not something has gone wrong when trying to install the kernels?  See http://pastebin.ca/1481697
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<lesshaste> s/not/now
<rmaj> it seems that ubuntu tottally fails, in the first day of use I found dozen of serious problems
<rmaj> is there any actually working way to fix them quick?  I can do the reporting
<Nafallo> rmaj: we have no concept of mindreading I'm afraid. are the bugs reported on launchpad already?
<rmaj> the amount of fail is so big I have hard time reporting them, because Im not sure if given 3 bugs should be 1 or 3 reports
<rmaj> for example,  hardware drives installer,  for nvidia, fails on following fronts
<rmaj> - lack of feedback to user aboput download progress/success
<rmaj> - invalid reporting of network problems (just empty message box)
<rmaj> - after installation the drivers do not work
<rmaj> - no way to see details what is the problem in installation
<rmaj> - (probably about X server) the "failsave graphics mode" thing does not work
<rmaj> drivers not working could be result of new kernel installation (-13) that didnt boot.  now Im back in -11
<rmaj> so..  1) -13 does not boot  and  2) if we installed -13 then getting back to working -11 is not possible, drivers do not work
<rmaj> btw I noticed that GSM connection do not work (worked on 8.10)
<rmaj> If I found isolate problem its obvious to report it... but what to do when everything brakes apart like above
<rmaj> (its a fresh 9.04 amd64)
<rmaj> Nafallo: so how should I go about reporting and having fixed all this
<Nafallo> rmaj: file bugs on launchpad I'd say. www.launchpad.net
<rmaj> what is package name for that hardware installer?
<Nafallo> rmaj: I'm a bit busy at the moment, so can't really help more than that I'm afraid. hopefully someone else can speak up :-)
<jpds> jockey I think.
<rmaj> thanks
<rmaj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/394651
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394651 in jockey "[9.04 amd64 + nvidia = FAIL] jockey hardware drivers installer" [Undecided,New]
<dstansby> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone knows how I can download and install the karmic version of a package in jaunty.
<dstansby> ?
<maxb> you can try, but sometimes it would fail due to dependencies
<dstansby> It's just I'm looking at this bug, which I can't reproduce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wavemon/+bug/209710 because I haven't got a wireless connection
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 209710 in wavemon "Saved treshold action = beep will change after restart into beep+flash" [Low,Confirmed]
<dstansby> However, the reporter is not using the latest version because he isn't using karmic, so I have no way of telling whether this is reproducible in the latest version of wavemon
<dstansby> Looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-pdf/+bug/295318 , it seems that the bug has been resolved. Does anyone know if this means that all the packages/projects should be marked as fix released or not?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 295318 in cups-pdf "cups-pdf requires user to create output folder before working correctly." [Low,Fix released]
<hggdh> all: this is one good example on how to deal with extreme rudeness: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-coreutils/2009-07/msg00012.html. The archive contains the whole thread, if you are interested.
<Kangarooo> ok hello I wanna kill some bugs.. im doing it with just launchapd thrue firefox. I saw in synaptic there is some ubuntu bug team package? is it with tools for bug team? if not then how can I halp with bug killing? im no linux programmer so how can I start?
<Kangarooo> I also would need this info so I could make local bug squad in native language..
<Kangarooo> also here's one bug on witch I want to know if I said correctly.. can someone check on it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/synaptic/+bug/186634
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 186634 in synaptic "Old version of eclipse in repository" [Undecided,New]
<Kangarooo> so is there some programm for bug tracking ? best way to help in launchpad to manage bugs? report/manage/search? tools? programms?
<yofel> Kangarooo: Afaik it's known that the eclipse package is outdated, there's just nobody to update it
<bdmurray> It'd be best to look at eclipse bug reports and see if this particular bug report is a duplicate of another
<bdmurray> Additionally this bug is filed in the incorrect place - it is about the upstream synaptic project not about ubuntu
<bdmurray> notice the Affects table has "synaptic" not "synaptic (ubuntu)"
<Kangarooo> bdmurray: ok can you say more preciselly.. I didn't understand.. problem is in synaptic.. so this bug is reported to synaptic.. everything is correct or something needs to be corrected? 4 example if problem is in crunchbangs synaptic like I wrote comment to that bug then I would not post synaptic ubuntu.. I just want to know what to do correctly..
<Kangarooo> and can anybody tell me is there bug team somekind tools?.. like all newest bugs I see immidiatlly as posted and immidiatlly search relative bugs? launchapad web too strange.. maybe ubuntu-bug distro?
<Kangarooo> ubuntu-bug-team distro?
<bdmurray> Kangarooo: I would expect the bug report to look as it does now.  Bug 186634
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 186634 in synaptic "Old version of eclipse in repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186634
<bdmurray> notice how I've added a "synaptic (Ubuntu)" line
<bdmurray> However, its not really a synaptic bug but a bug about eclipse being old so the bug report should really be about the eclipse package in Ubuntu
<Kangarooo> ah ok finally yees :) that's more logical.. but if I would for example put that bug is affecting synaptic ubuntu and eclipse ( couse that who reported didn't said witch distro so I can't say without knowing that bug is in ubuntu ) to attract more who might know what is really problem.. eclipse developers maybe don't know about ubuntu some ubuntu package maker only knows how he made this package.. im confused
<bdmurray> "latest version available (and all associated plugins) is v3.2.2-3ubuntu3"
<bdmurray>       ^- notice ubuntu
<Kangarooo> aaah ok this time its know yes.. /// bug managing isn't making my statistik bigger http://daniel.holba.ch/five-a-day-stats/ ? and where is simmilar page for each user statistic?
<elena09> hello
<elena09> Does Ubuntu jaunty have some bug related to HDD? My HDD temperature is pretty high without doing anything and it seems spinning all time, I have a laptop
<elena09> hello?
<elena09> Does Ubuntu jaunty have some bug related to HDD? My HDD temperature is pretty high without doing anything and it seems spinning all time, I have a laptop
<Kangarooo> elena09: HDD is in every OS spinning all the time
<Kangarooo> and no it can't be higher than on any other OS :D
<elena09> I know, but temperature is above 45 Celsius at me all the time
<elena09> There was a bug related to load cycles in Ubuntu 8.10, could it be?
<Kangarooo> that's normal.. cpu temp i know for PC is from 50 to 80 I've seen.. tell me only how and where did you saw HDD temp?
<elena09> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda that's how
<elena09> WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0: 45°C
<elena09> and it shows tha...
<elena09> that*
<Kangarooo> elena09: elena is girls name.. how can you be interested in computers? russian?
<Kangarooo> sudo: hddtemp: command not found
<elena09> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<elena09> you must install the package first
<elena09> sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<elena09> first is that and then ...
<elena09> I am a girls yes, but not Russian
<micahg> Kangarooo: there's no reason that girls cannot be interested in computers
<micahg> Kangarooo: please respect all members in the channel
<ogra> elena09, what kind of disk is that ?
<Kangarooo> I allways do that :D did something made you feel different? :)
<ogra> elena09, do you know the rpm for it ?
<Kangarooo> my result /dev/sda: ST92011A: 54°C so its normal
<elena09> WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0: 45°C It is a laptop disk
<andrea-bs> It may be bug 59695
<ogra> having a disk that spins at 7200 or so, 45°C is perfectly normal
<ubot4> andrea-bs: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Kangarooo> I have 5400
<elena09> let me look in the WD page
<elena09> is there a command in Ubuntu for RPM?
<Kangarooo> google the code of result of hddtemp
<elena09> http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=2670&p_created=#jumper
<elena09> There is WD page
<elena09> and it says 5400RPM
<ogra> there is a hw report from a laptop user under arch linux using that disk http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/13110?getfile=3063
<ogra> -Hard Disk Temperature-
<ogra> WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 (/dev/sda)		: 52°C
<ogra> 45°C dont seem to worrying
<ogra> (the bug he reported wasnt about disk temp)
<Kangarooo> elena09: is your hdd WD Passport? ist that external? I have also external WD.. will this HDDTEMP also show temp for external USB HDD? And just usb Flash stick?
<ogra> if you google for "WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 temperature" you will find a lot of systems where the disk runs around 40-50°
<elena09> it is not external
<Kangarooo> 10000 maybe will go even to 80.. why not? and that ok.. computer knows what to do its programmed.. I have 5400 and 54celsius
<elena09> hmmm so you say it is ok?
<ogra> i would think so
<elena09> ogra the disk temperature is perhaps a consequence of hdd activity,
<ogra> its hotter than mine (39°C but seems google thinks many people have such a temp)
<ogra> definately
<elena09> there was a bug In Ubuntu 8.10 related to load/unload cycles; was it solved in Jaunty?
<ogra> WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 hardware monitor
<ogra> Temperature sensor 0 44°C (111°F) [0x2C] (HDD)
<ogra> thats from a guy using windows ...
<ogra> so seems such a temp is relatively typical for that disk
<elena09> well, ok. Thank you for helping me.
<d1b> ogra: put a fan in front of it
<Kangarooo> hdd is spinning all the time.. no matter what.. its just moving its needles up and down if neccesery.. 60celsius is normal..
<elena09> ok.
<d1b> Kangarooo: 60C for a hard disk ?
<elena09> Good night and thanks again.
<d1b> since when ?
<ogra> Kangarooo, well, HDDs have specs ... 60°C is likely more on the max temp area
<Kangarooo> yes even 80 :) why not? cpu is 80 also
<d1b> google report on disk use says around 40/30 is good
<ogra> your CPU has no bearings :)
<d1b> hard disk *
<Kangarooo> I found also 66celsius on google
<yvan300> how do you check hdd temp?
<d1b> yvan300: sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<Kangarooo> sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<ogra> with the hddtemp tool or smartmon
<d1b>  sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<Kangarooo> and that's the biggest bug today in ubuntu :)
<d1b> Kangarooo: it has been fixed.
<Kangarooo> :D
<Kangarooo> is there ar gui tool witch also includes hddtemp ?
<yvan300> Kangarooo: sysinfo
<yofel> Kangarooo: for gnome there is sensors-applet
<ogra> smart-notifier
<Kangarooo> sysinfo is 401kb sensors is 1528kb ill now compare.. maybe some place to compare programms? I have some ideas for programm compariong in some web catalog but if there is then I woul like to use it
<Kangarooo> ok when I installed sysinfo it showed in menu but sensors-applet didn't.. maybe couse I have not gnome? i have xubuntu
<Kangarooo> ogra: smart-notifier 4657kb but it now shows strange menu.. im afraid of strange menu.. even not logical.. it ask what type of mail config I want to be general.. but hardware display tools don't need email..
<lesshaste>  I tried to restore debconf and not swell I tried to restore debconf and not something has gone wrong when trying to install the kernels?  See http://pastebin.ca/1481697
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<lesshaste> oops
<lesshaste>  I tried to restore debconf and now something has gone wrong when trying to install the kernels?  See http://pastebin.ca/1481697
<ogra> Kangarooo, no idea about it ... it attaches to the S.M.A.R.T interface of your disk which is for failure checking and arnings
<ogra> *warnings
<Kangarooo> ogra: omg it even installed postfix
<ogra> Kangarooo, well, you should take a look at a package before blindly installing it ;)
<ogra> apt-cache show <packagename> is your friend
<Kangarooo> postfix is for email.. ok how can I do that if I ... aah ok
<lesshaste> is this a bug or something wrong with my system?
<Kangarooo> yvan300: but sysinfo is not showing hddtemp
<lwells> Hi all, how can I get involved
<lwells> I want to help
<lwells> I know of Lauchpad, just need to be pointed in right direction
<MrKanister> lwells: Hi and thanks for your interest in helping :)
<lwells> I see the info about bug squad
<lwells> Just not sure how to join a team to help and where to start
<MrKanister> lwells: Do you have some specific vision of helping? For example more coding or more triaging ?
<lwells> What is involved with triaging?
<MrKanister> Triaging means you look at new bugs and try to make them good. For example asking the reporter specific things, etc
<lwells> I want to be coding and learning also, but help where i can
<MrKanister> Developers like to have informative bug reports
<hggdh> lwells, basically it is figuring out what is actually the issue (if any), and collecting the necessary documentation to help resolution
<lwells> Well I am a NoOb in linux and ubuntu, still learning the system
<lwells> So I will need to start out small
<MrKanister> lwells: A good way to start cooding would be https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/karmic
<MrKanister> papercuts are small annoyances, that can be fixed by (mostly) a small amount of coding work
<lwells> that sounds like a good start
<lwells> I am currently using Jaunty, does that matter?
<MrKanister> lwells: It shouldn't matter, but having the latest testing version installed makes it sometimes easier to test things
<lwells> testing version of the OS?
<lwells> Or just a specific package?
<hggdh> lwells, yes -- this would mean karmic
<MrKanister> testing new packages
<lwells> Oh, Karmic is the next version?
<hggdh> usually the latest version of a package is on the current development system
<MrKanister> sometimes new packages versions mean new depencies which are not present in the old version of the os
<hggdh> yes -- Karmic Koala == 9.10
<lwells> ahh ok
<MrKanister> I think an easy one to fix is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/275495
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 275495 in hundredpapercuts "nautilus search, when several places are choosen only the latest is searched" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lwells> Ok, well I can install Karmic right?
<lwells> I mean it is available right?
<MrKanister> lwells: It is
<MrKanister> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<MrKanister> This page contains all necessary information for new development releases
<lwells> good good
<lwells> And do I need to offically register to help?
<MrKanister> You mean in launchpad?
<lwells> yes
<MrKanister> For almost all cases, yes.
<lwells> Well I have already have a log in
<MrKanister> Then you have all you nedd
<MrKanister> * need
<lwells> but I do not need to report to a head of Paper Cuts coordinator or something?
<MrKanister> communication is always good to let other people know about what you figured out
<lwells> ok
<MrKanister> but it is not necessary to ask someone if you can take a bug and try to fix it
<lwells> And if I need help with a certain issue, I can come here?
<hggdh> lwells, the sabic principle is document (i.e., write a comment on the bug) what you did/do/will do
<hggdh> s/sabic/basic/ Urgh!
<lwells> ok
<lwells> then others will read that right?
<MrKanister> yes
<MrKanister> feel free to ask here for help any time
<hggdh> and we will know what was tried, what did not work, and what did. This always help
<plars> question, how do you open a release specific sub-task - similar to how https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktop-switcher/+bug/349519 has jaunty and karmic under desktop-switcher?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349519 in desktop-switcher "Switch Desktop Mode corrupted settings" [High,Fix committed]
<MrKanister> lwells: When starting to fix bugs the Packaging Guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide might be of a big help
<hggdh> plars, you nominate for a release
<plars> hggdh: how does it know which task to put it under?
<lwells> thanks man, you guys are very helpful
<MrKanister> lwells: You are welcome :)
<lwells> I know I will be back, I just need to try not to be a pest
<hggdh> plars, you nominate the bug, not the action
<plars> hggdh: so you use the "Target to release" link?
<hggdh> plars, what bug #?
<plars> hggdh: it's more of a general question
<plars> hggdh: also, on some bugs, instead of that "target to release" link, I see "Nominate for release" in the same spot
<plars> this is a part of the process that I have seen little or nothing written about
<hggdh> plars, give me some, and I will search on it
<hggdh> but, generically, "we the people" can only *nominate* for a release. Only a very small group can *target* a release
<plars> hggdh: what is the difference then? and why do some bugs have one, and others have the other?
<hggdh> let's say Joe Blow (an user, not a member of the special group) would like a specific bug resolved on release Jaunty; this bug has already been fixed on Karmic. So Joe Blow goes and nominate it for Jaunty.
<hggdh> it does not mean it will be accepted for jaunty, just that someone thinks it would be good to have there.
<hggdh> Now, when you *target*, you are looking at the future.
<hggdh> You would like a certain feature, or bug, resolved at most as of version X+n, where X is the current version of the package
<hggdh> so you are targeting to the future, and nominating to the past
<plars> ah, I see
<plars> odd that only one of those links appears though
<hggdh> well, I would expect you would have to be the maintainer to target
<hggdh> so most of us would not be able to do it
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: hi. do you know of any efforts of rewriting bughelper to use python-launchpadlib?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: i started an own version at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/bughelper/bughelper-lplib which basically works for me. But before I go and add more and more options I'd like to make sure there is no such effort at the moment.
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I'm not aware of one but haven't talked to thekorn about it
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: ok, I think I'll write an email to him.
<hggdh> seb128, in gdm ./postinst -- is this correct? http://pastebin.ca/1482281
<seb128> hggdh, that didn't change in years, do you think it's incorrect?
<hggdh> seb128, not really, I just find it weird to have update-rc.d called twice in a row
<seb128> yeah, seems weird but I don't think that's what stop your gdm before
<seb128> it's supposed to restart if no instance is running though
<seb128> so maybe it didn't detect that one was start
<seb128> started
<hggdh> might be. I will try to reinstall, and see what happens
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<lesshaste> can anyone help with this ? http://pastebin.ca/1482194
<limcore> Hi
<limcore> this is how a LOCKED screen looks in ubuntu http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28626240/dscn9364.v03.jpg
<limcore> secure eh?  And this bug is around 2007.
<lesshaste> limcore: which bug number?
<BUGabundo> limcore: heeheh
<BUGabundo> nice bug
<BUGabundo> compiz is on?
<lesshaste> does it have a bug number?
<lesshaste> because you say it is from 2007
<limcore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/394691
<ubot4> limcore: Error: This bug is private
<limcore> oh snap
<limcore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/394691
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394691 in ubuntu "[9.04 amd64 + nvidia = FAIL] security hole in screensaver" [Undecided,New]
<limcore> lesshaste: you could google for older reports. I think I reported them way back in debian.
<lesshaste> limcore: and the debian people didn't take it seriously?
<lesshaste> why was it private?
<limcore> I dont remember now
<limcore> you know... 2 years..
<limcore> my friends got married
<limcore> I moved to another country
<limcore> and back
<limcore> and again away
<limcore> and back
<lesshaste> ok so have you actually tested this?
<limcore> but no need to rush heh.
<lesshaste> for example using the open source driver?
<lesshaste> there is very little info in your bug report to be honests
<limcore> all info is there
<limcore> the exploit attack:   1. lock screen   2. move mouse
<lesshaste> ok so let me give you examples of what are missing
<limcore> and hardware conditions
<lesshaste> a) the exact driver you are using
<lesshaste> b) the exact card and hardware set up.. i.e. the output of lspci -vv etc.
<limcore> about soft, it seems all soft is affected (ubuntus since 8.04 or even 7.x,  debians around 2007)
<lesshaste> there is a page on what info to provide for bug reports
<lesshaste> supply your X config file too
<lesshaste> and the output of dmesg
<limcore> it affected multiply computers
<lesshaste> and test the open source driver
<lesshaste> and with and without compiz
<limcore> on nvidia and intell.  right, I will update the title
<lesshaste> you need to give some info!
<lesshaste> update the contents!
<lesshaste> and provide the info I mention
<lesshaste> limcore: lspci -vvnn is needed
<lesshaste> as is dmesg
<lesshaste> limcore: I also can't tell if you think this is related to the nvidia driver or not
<lesshaste> because you should understand that no one fixes problems related to the closed source nvidia driver
<lesshaste> so if you can reproduce it with an open source driver you have much greater chances
<limcore> more info now, lesshaste
<limcore> well, about this that we do not fixd problems related to close source nvidia driver
<lesshaste> limcore: you have not supplied any of the info I said
<limcore> let me show you how users care wether their ubuntu is insecure because of some nvidia driver or because of error in screensaver software,
<lesshaste> you only changed the summary
<lesshaste> if you don't fill in the bug report properly no one will pay attention to it
<limcore> --><-- this much.   --->|*********************|<- and that much is how China government cares for human rights
<lesshaste> then add the correct information to the bug report
<limcore> so my point is, even if this would be just nvidia closed error (which is not, because also intell), it should be worked around
<limcore> actually I guess the fix would be something like...
<lesshaste> why don't you want to add the correct information?
<limcore> - fillrect(0,0, xsize, ysize);
<limcore> + fillrect(0,0, 99999,99999);
<lesshaste> just add the correct information to the bug report!!!
<limcore> so perhaps its best to try to just patch it, without wondering when exactly is this triggered?
<limcore> ok lesshaste, that too
<lesshaste> once you have added the correct information, including your xorg conf etc.
<lesshaste> test it with the open source nvidia driver
<lesshaste> then someone will look at it properly
<lesshaste> but not before
<limcore> mhm, but this happens as well on intel, lesshaste
<lesshaste> also, what do you mean by "probably"?
<lesshaste> limcore: you haven't submitted a bug report with your system using the intel driver... do you not understand what i am saying?
<lesshaste> find a system that exhibits this problem and report it properly
<lesshaste> if there are two, report them both in the same bug
<lesshaste> that's fine
<lesshaste> but you haven't included a single config file, dmesg output, lspci -vvn output or anythung!
<lesshaste> your bug report is USELESS !
<lesshaste> :)
<BUGabundo> lesshaste: why not ask limcore to use apport-collect?
<lesshaste> BUGabundo: help :)
<lesshaste> limcore: please listen to BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> limcore: $ apport-collect -p linux BUGID
<BUGabundo> limcore: $ apport-collect -p compiz BUGID
<BUGabundo> limcore: $ apport-collect -p nvidia-glx-WHATEVERVERSIONYOUHAVE BUGID
<ikonia> limcore: if you start your usual behaviour in here - you will be banned also
<lesshaste> ikonia: aha.. what is that usual behaviour?
<lesshaste> pm?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: is he a known bad user ?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: very - yes
<ikonia> hence why I am now stepping in
<lesshaste> thanks
<BUGabundo> ikonia: worse them me ? :p
<lesshaste> I was getting frustrated
<ikonia> BUGabundo: you are an angel in comparission
<BUGabundo> ahahaahaaha
<BUGabundo> thank you so much
<lesshaste> the risk is that limcore is 11
<lesshaste> and we should all be really nice to him :)
<ikonia> if he persists in his ranting about how bad/insecure ubuntu is he will be removed
<ikonia> just to make that clear in public
<lesshaste> ikonia: is there a #ubuntu-rant?
<ikonia> no
<lesshaste> :) it was a joke
<BUGabundo> there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> but even that has limits!
<lesshaste> ah right
<lesshaste> offofftopic
<lesshaste> I think he's given up in any case
<lesshaste> which is a shame as he may have a real bug there
<lesshaste> which should be fixed
<ikonia> I suggest we move on
<lesshaste> in my case.. to sleep
<lesshaste> bye all
<limcore> hey what?  wait I was PMing about some nonsense ban list on ubuntu
<limcore> was a bit away.
<BUGabundo> limcore: calm down please!
<limcore> ikonia: what do you mean? If I report bugs about ubuntu being insecure?
<BUGabundo> no
<ikonia> limcore: it's not nonsense - you where ban dodging
<BUGabundo> if you just make a lot of senseless noise aobut it
<ikonia> BUGabundo: exactly
<limcore> BUGabundo: you seen the photo. This is a bug or not?
<BUGabundo> seems so
<BUGabundo> I can't reproduce, and your bug lacks the info I asked
<ikonia> this is common issue
<limcore> ok I can update it
<BUGabundo> ikonia: known?
<ikonia> not the issue the behaviour, lacks info
<BUGabundo> ah
<limcore> ikonia: as a side note, last time I debugged fully with gdb and reported to developers, the bug did not get fixed. It was in 2007, the bug exists still today (although now less conditions trigger it)
<ikonia> limcore: I'm not interested with your nonsense - I'm just making it clear if you start your usual antics you will be removed
<ikonia> limcore: it's interesting that you know how to use gdb to debug software, yet you where in #ubuntu earlier using another nick asking what "uname" did
<BUGabundo> calm down you two!
<limcore> ikonia: pm? -offtopic?
<BUGabundo> lets see if we get a good quality bug, instead
<ikonia> ?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: ahahha not everyone know every thing
<micahg> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> micahg: Hi
<micahg> hi, any plans to make the firefox-lp scripts compatible with ff3.5?
<bdmurray> No, I wasn't aware there was an issue.
<micahg> maybe just the version # needs to be bumped
<micahg> but it's greyed out in 3.5
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> most work on 3.6
<BUGabundo> but karma one doesn't!
<micahg> I installed the package from teh ppa
<micahg> it installed an extension
<micahg> that's not compatible with 3.5
<micahg> or marked as such
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-03
<BUGabundo> micahg: nightly tools FTW
<micahg> BUGabundo: what are nightly tools?
<BUGabundo> micahg: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6543
<micahg> cool
<micahg> thanks BUGabundo
<micahg> Do the scripts just insert the text in the box or sctually submit?
<micahg> *actually
<BUGabundo> ah?
<micahg> BUGabundo: does it put the text in the box and submit, or just put the text in the box for you?
<micahg> the firefox-lp scripts
<BUGabundo> just box
<micahg> cool
<micahg> I like
<micahg> it has th\at karma thingy you were talking about
<bdmurray> micahg: what version of firefox do you want to test it with?
<micahg> I'm using 3.5rc2 right now
<micahg> it seems to work
<bdmurray> I thought you said it didn't earlier
<micahg> I installed, at  BUGabundo's suggestion, teh ngihtly tester extension
<micahg> it lets you override compatability
<micahg> it still needs to be bumped in the config
<micahg> but I can use it for the momment
<bdmurray> ah okay
<bdmurray> Would you mind testing an updated version of the package for me if I build one for you?  So I can make sure I am flipping the right bit.
<micahg> sure
<micahg> bdmurray: if I add a stock reply for myself, it's local?
<bdmurray> micahg: yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> very cool
<micahg> this should save me some time :)
<micahg> bdmurray: you just need to bump Maxversion  in the config file
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, that is what I figured
<micahg> unless something actually changed between versions :)
<bdmurray> micahg: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/tmp/firefox-lp-improvements_0.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2_all.deb
<micahg> bdmurray: seems to work fine
<bdmurray> micahg: great, thanks for testing
<micahg> bdmurray: np
<micahg> thanks for making it :)
<micahg> should save me time
 * BUGabundo caminha
<xteejx> Hey guys, I haven't used emacs before and a reporter has had a problem for over a year and a half, I'd appreciate if someone would have a look at bug 162954 for me please.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 162954 in emacs-goodies-el "void variable with ctypes.el" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162954
<xteejx> If anyone could have a look and possibly take over this bug for me, as I am away for a few days. :) Thanks guys.
<dholbach> good morning
<Kangarooo|Runnin> wtf ... I pressed in pidgin Help Help translate this application and it opens me link in opera.. but FF is default..
<Kangarooo|Runnin> I experienced also some times this happening.. I checked FF is default in default programms
<hggdh> Kangarooo, at least here (on Karmic), with FF 3.1/3.5/Opera/Konqueror/Epiphany installed, and the default as FF3.1, I get a FF3.1 browser opened
<limcore> hi, is this a known problem that everything in ubuntu 9.04 works very slowly (after clean reinstall, on same hardware 8.10 worked fine)? Especially youtube in firefox,  but also all programs and applications
<limcore> any hints how to debug it perhaps
<limcore> cpu usage is low, memory is fine (150 buffer + 50 free)
<yvan300> it may just be the graphics driver causing this problem
<limcore> in example opening  Places > Home Folder  can take 10+ seconds
<limcore> hard drive performance is normal
<yvan300> limcore: i had similar problems when i turned to jaunty, it most likely is the free driver that you are using, unless ati has provided you with a driver
<yvan300> what other problems are you experiencing limcore?
<limcore> yvan300: well, Im remoting the problem remotelly, but besically all operations take very long, even opening home dir etc, which points for this to not be fault or low-performing gfx free driver (unless, some free driver is distrupting all processes? but cpu usage is low...)
<yvan300> limcore: hmmmm, what type of computer do you have?
<limcore> amd64 pc
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<mrooney> BUGabundo: good morning!
<BUGabundo> mrooney: good evening
<BUGabundo> 19h here
<mrooney> ah nice, 11:30AM here
<limcore> good evening, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey limcore
<micahg> bdmurray: sorry about that bug, that was before I knew about that tag
<bdmurray> micahg: oh, no problem I was just testing greasemonkey stuff
<micahg> bdmurray: yeah, I love that stuff
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-04
<neilv> hello. any idea how long it'll take for an ubuntu-specific DoS exploit in apache to become a security update?
<reduz> Hi! Pulseaudio is a bug, can it be fixed (removed) from ubuntu?
<Hew> bug 325973 still exists with Karmic, should it be reopened or reported as a new bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325973
<Hew> I'll reopen it.
<Hew> The trace for bug 386357 / gnome bug 585595 is complete, isn't it? I don't understand why upstream is asking for glibc symbols, or which package these symbols are contained in.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386357 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386357
<ubot4> Gnome bug 585595 in general "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Critical,Needinfo] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585595
<jmarsden> Hew: The symbols being requested are most likely in the libc6-dbg package.
<Hew> Thanks jmarsden. I already have that installed and I assume the apport retracer uses them too, so I'm still not sure what upstream needs.
<jmarsden> Hew: OK... sounds like you should ask them, perhaps in a comment on the upstream bug?
<Hew> ok, will do
<BUGabundo> bom dia ppl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, I have a bug in karmic which is fixed upstream in mesa: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22428 can someone help me understanding if the fix will naturally reach karmic or I should report it?
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 22428 in Drivers/DRI/i915 "[bisected 945GME]mesa xdemo/glxcontexts run aborted with error: Assertion `!obj->Pointer'" [Major,Verified: fixed]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dunque
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pomplamoose video song
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cerca su youtube
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> wrong window...
<BUGabundo> ahaahahah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Luckily it was a polite conversation :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/395522
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395522 in mesa "mesa xdemo/glxcontexts run aborted with assertion error" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<BUGabundo> humm on mobile *again* kklimonda|W810
<kklimonda|W810> hey
<BUGabundo> stupid question: where do I file firefox 3.6 bugs?? lp on ubuntu won't allow me :(
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/395534 I have no idea which package/project set it too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395534 in ubuntu "firefox will not come out of full screen" [Undecided,New]
<cactaur> Hey guys! I have a question. If a bug is linked upstream, but the upstream bug was found as a duplicate, should I update the launchpad bug to point to the other bug?
<BUGabundo> good question!
<BUGabundo> doenst LP know about it ?
<cactaur> Umm.... according to LP, the bug is marked as invalid, but upstream it was just marked as a duplicate.
<cactaur> And I was actually looking at your FF bug <.<
<cactaur> It was missing a package.
<BUGabundo> mine?
 * BUGabundo hides
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> right upstream marked it as dupe!
<BUGabundo> and LP closed it?? bad LP
<BUGabundo> let me file a bug on it! LOL
<cactaur> Well, LP saw it upstream as invalid.
<cactaur> On Ubuntu, there's been nothing done.
<BUGabundo> yeah... that..
<BUGabundo> I don't know where to file Firefox 3.6
<BUGabundo> its not in Ubuntu Archives
<BUGabundo> and I don't file a team BTS for it
<BUGabundo> fta and asac are away right now
<hggdh> cactaur, go ahead an update the LP upstream link
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh desparecido !
<BUGabundo> hggdh: cactaur: I already did
<BUGabundo> hggdh: shouldn't be LP doing so?
<hggdh> Well, the bug was closed invalid upstream...
<hggdh> (as a dup)
<bcurtiswx> hey BUGabundo, hggdh
<BUGabundo> hggdh: but the nondupe was NEW
<BUGabundo> bad BTS ?
<hggdh> hi bcurtiswx
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I am not sure. All I know is this is how it has always been, AFAICR
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<bcurtiswx> i recommend to everyone here, the mini and karmic are a bad mix at the moment
<BUGabundo> mini?
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: dell mini 90
<bcurtiswx> 9*
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> what's broken other then the usual bcurtiswx?
<bcurtiswx> the intel driver makes the screen go to random colors at random times
<bcurtiswx> i try to reproduce it and its not possible
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> its that random
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> tried x-edger driver?
<bcurtiswx> yea
<bcurtiswx> no help
<bcurtiswx> ive got a bug for it.. but bryce knows about it, so for now its out of my hands
<elena09> hello
<BUGabundo> nixternal: ping
<BUGabundo> (07:38:54 PM) bcurtiswx: i recommend to everyone here, the mini and karmic are a bad mix at the moment
<nixternal> yo
<BUGabundo> (07:42:55 PM) bcurtiswx: the intel driver makes the screen go to random colors at random times
<nixternal> oh, I don't even get that far
<BUGabundo> hello elena09. welcome back due
<nixternal> I can't even get to KDM
<BUGabundo> *dude
<BUGabundo> nixternal: aaah
<bcurtiswx> lol
<BUGabundo> back to +1
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: you should be there too
<nixternal> bcurtiswx: did you have to do anything funky to get X at least working somewhat?
<bcurtiswx> no, it was so bad i went back to jaunty :-X
<elena09> I set acpi=off at boot starting, and the temperature of my hard disk is 52 Celsius degrees
<nixternal> heh, I need Karmic so I can work on the Kubuntu Netbook Edition
 * BUGabundo pulls bcurtiswx ear and drag him to #ubuntu+1
<bcurtiswx> hey now, no ear dragging allowed
 * ogra throws little wet sticky paperballs at nixternal 
<bcurtiswx> this channels turning into a high school.. bugs the principal pulling ears and ogras the bully shooting spitballs
<ogra> nixternal, hey, happy 4th
<BUGabundo> hey ogra long time no see
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: ahaahaha
<BUGabundo> Approved Seal of ReDent
<ogra> BUGabundo, well, i'm always around just not always active in here
<BUGabundo> ogra: yeah I know! you been uber busy too
 * bcurtiswx waves to ogra,
<bcurtiswx> nice to meet you
<ogra> yeah, working on ARM enablement keeps me busy
<nixternal> ogra: thanks :)
<nixternal> nomodeset :)  that is my friend of late
<elena09> http://forum.ts.fujitsu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=39835 that is a bad BUG!!
<elena09> and no one knows how to solve it ; see also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/374121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374121 in acpi-support "acpi-support 0.121 causes ~+10c increase in HD temp." [Undecided,Triaged]
<ogra> well, slangasek seems to know about it ...he apparently commented
<ogra> and gave an accurate explanation
<elena09> but he didn't give a solution; I have 53 Celsius degrees Celsius now, and only Pidgin is running and Firefox. And AC adapter is unplugged
<ogra> read what he wrote
<ogra> there is no solution
<elena09> I read it
<ogra> yu either have excessive park cycles or the tem raises
<ogra> *temp
<elena09> yes
<ogra> /etc/acpi/start.d/90-hdparm.sh rules that, you could edit that
<ogra> and go with the excessive parking all the time instaed
<elena09> Now laptp is on batery only, acpi=off, no parkings anymore, but 53 Celsius
<ogra> (note that until recently all distros had that excessive parking on by default since its a HW vendor setting, i havent seen dead disks up to today due to it)
<elena09> excessive parkings destroy HDD very fast
<ogra> it doeesnt
<ogra> it lowers the lifecycle
<ogra> but you wont use the disk long enough to notice unless you actually use a laptop for more than 10 years
<elena09> so, you say that excessive parking is better than excessive heat?
<ogra> your choice
<elena09> the clicks of parking are annoying...
<ogra> users complained a lot that we didnt do anything against the excessive parking due to the FUD that came up
<elena09> FUD?
<ogra> so now the parking is handled
<ogra> yes, FUD
<elena09> what'sFUD?
<ogra> its true it lowers the lifetime of a disk
<ogra> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<elena09> ok
<ogra> but its not as dramatic as it is outlined by many people
<elena09> like this one: http://paul.luon.net/journal/hacking/BrokenHDDs.html ?
<ogra> you can compare it to waering out a USB key ... theoretically these have a limited amount of write cycles
<ogra> i have USB keys to which i do a test install once a day ... including a swap partition which is proven to do horrible amounts of writes to the key ...
<ogra> my oldest is a 4 years 2G key old and still doesnt show any corruption
<elena09> ok thanks, I must leave now
<ogra> you could try experimenting with hdparm a bit
<ogra> to find a roper compromise between heat and parking
<ogra> *proper
<ogra> the prob is that its really specific to certain disks ... which is why the setting wasnt touched for so long ... such problems were predictable ... there is no common setting that works for everyones HW
<BUGabundo> ogra: I have a 8GiB kingston with one year and its seems to have lots of trouble being read!
<billybigrigger> hey everyone
<billybigrigger> is there anything i can do to get vbox 2.24 working with the new kernel 2.6.31?
<BUGabundo> hummm
<billybigrigger> or how long do i have to wait to see vbox 3.0 in the karmic repos?
<BUGabundo> I was going to tell you something
<BUGabundo> ahh audio
<BUGabundo> open pavucontrol
<billybigrigger> yeah
<BUGabundo> and UP the levers
<billybigrigger> all seemed good in there
<billybigrigger> tried maxing everything
<billybigrigger> working now after a restart
<BUGabundo> one must have got down, due to overbusted sound
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: its not static levers! it's the ones of apps playing
<BUGabundo> those only appear when playing
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> i was trying to play with the vlc one
<BUGabundo> which sucks for stuff that only works for half a sec
<billybigrigger> i have sound in flash again for some reason
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> oopps wrong #
<BUGabundo> vlc as no sound for me :(
<BUGabundo> it hasn't all karmic cycle
<billybigrigger> well i did have sound today, not now after the restart
<billybigrigger> really?
<billybigrigger> still
<billybigrigger> wow
<BUGabundo> yeah
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-05
 * BUGabundo $off ; $echo You can't off me; $sudo off; $echo ahaha you trieeeddddddzzzzzzzz
<CarlFK> this worth reporting, and against what?  /etc/adduser.conf # This is the list of groups that new non-system users will be added to
<CarlFK> # Default: #EXTRA_GROUPS="dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev users games"
<CarlFK> by default, users are not in the video group.  not sure about the rest
<kamusin> Hello
<kamusin> am having problem with my audio and I'm submiting a report. I marked gnome-media package is that correct?
<cactaur> Is this a problem with audio in general? Like no sound?
<kamusin> is a problem with gnome-volume control
<kamusin> doesn't work
<kamusin> I can't decrease or increment volume
<kamusin> audio is still playing even if I press mute button
<cactaur> Does it work with alsamixer?
<kamusin> negative, only with remote control (because I use my LCD television)
<kamusin> with alsamixer only can mute and unmute audio
<cactaur> Then it seems like an alsa-base problem. Try filing against that.
<kamusin> ok, thanks cactaur
<mrooney> cactaur: haha, I don't think that was a bug at all
<mrooney> I think kamusin was sending digital audio the TV
<mrooney> and digital is either on or off, no volume
<mrooney> you have to control it at the app level or the tv level
<cactaur> Oh, <.<
<dcraven> I suspect bug 395641 should be tagged as Wishlist if someone would like to have a look and update it as such :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395641 in gnome-control-center "metacity compositing not displayed in system->preferences->appearance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395641
<BUGabundo> oh looky e-jat. how was your afternoon?
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> oh look another stranger
<BUGabundo> [[]]
<kklimonda> :)
<e-jat> BUGabundo: nite .. not afternoon :)
<e-jat> ?
<BUGabundo> 19h here, I still see the sun! sooooo afternoon
<kklimonda> you will see it in 3 hours - will it still be an afternoon? :P
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: its like xtmas!
<BUGabundo> its when ever a man wants ahaha
<kklimonda> i see.. ;)
<felixc> hello all: I'm just starting out with helping out with bug triage, and I'm wondering what the procedure is for bugs reported in other languages? I couldn't find anything in the wiki that suggested an appropriate response...
<felixc> if it matters, I have a basic understanding of the language, and so I could translate the report/communicate with the submitter
<kklimonda> Translate it into English
<felixc> cool, thanks
<BUGabundo> felixc: yeah, usually asked the user to reply in english
<BUGabundo> on Answers there are some users doing multi-language support, but its not supported in bugs
<felixc> gotcha
<felixc> I'm preeeety sure the bug is invalid anyway, but I'll translate the report and ask the submitter for clarification
<BUGabundo> felixc: what is the language?
<BUGabundo> maybe I can take a look
<BUGabundo> or the bug by any mather
<felixc> BUGabundo: French, 395802
<BUGabundo> bug 395802
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395802 in gnome-terminal "Unable to perform upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395802
<felixc> oh, that's nifty -- sorry, didn't know of that feature
<felixc> (also, my french is verrrry rusty)
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> transform that bug into an answer
<BUGabundo> its not a bug
<felixc> okay, that's what I thought
<felixc> sounds like the submitter somehow got "sudo" in where "deb" should be
<BUGabundo> then help him remove the wrong line on sources.list
<felixc> probably adding a new repo or something
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> wrong repo in the sources
<BUGabundo> without it, can't help further
<BUGabundo> ask him to upload a copy of it
<felixc> I considered that, thought the "grep" comment I posted was a more succint way of getting that information... do you think I should follow up again asking for the whole file then?
<maco> there's supposed to be a launchpad greasemonkey package now right? where can i find that?
<micahg> maco: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<maco> micahg, thanks
<BUGabundo> felixc: what ever helps you help him
 * BUGabundo humm that's a song isn't it !?
<BUGabundo> hey maco micahg
<maco> micahg, are all of them in there? or just certain ones?
<kklimonda> anyone from bug control could check bug 394473 and see if it can be made public ?
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 394473 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/394473 is private
<micahg> maco: I don't know what's out there
<hggdh> kklimonda, I subscribed you
<hggdh> (do no0t have the time to check for private data right now)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: heh hey Carlitos
<maco> bdmurray, what happened to the lp_karma gm script? it used to display icons, but the compiled one doesn't
<kklimonda> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> BUGabundo, yo you
<hggdh> maco, ah, thanks, I was wondering what I had done wrong ;-)
<dcraven> So I've updated a package locally (bug 395576), but now I don't know what to do with what I have... I've done the debuild -S and built the new package with pbuilder. Now what? heh
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395576 in gnome-web-photo "Please upgrade gnome-web-photo to 0.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395576
<dcraven> Needs to be reviewed I'd imagine since I'm new at this.
<BUGabundo> dcraven: maybe try on #ubuntu-motu ?
<dcraven> Good idea. Thanks BUGabundo.
<maco> dcraven, run "debdiff <oldpackage>.dsc <newpackage>.dsc >> <newpackage>.debdiff"
<maco> dcraven, attach that debdiff to the bug, and subscribe either ubuntu-motu-sponsors or ubuntu-main-sponsors depending where it is
<kklimonda> is an account name considered "sensitive data" ?
<kklimonda> it doesn't contain a name nor last name
<maco> i dont think so
<maco> watch for passwords & 16 digit numbers (credit cards)
<maco> dcraven, correction, that should be ">" not ">>" in case you've already done it once, you want to overwrite it, not append (dtchen just pointed that out)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: depends on the user
<BUGabundo> I usually avoid posting it
<BUGabundo> even being my nick!
<dcraven> maco: Oops. I uploaded the diff.gz as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<maco> dcraven, ooh youre doing a new upstream version?
<dcraven> maco: Yes. 0.6 in the repo, 0.8 upstream.
<maco> dcraven, ah ok nevermind then. thought you were doing a bugfix update
<dtchen> upload it to REVU
<dcraven> dtchen: I added the diff.gz to the bug, and added ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the subscription list.
<dcraven> Reading about REVU now. I used it a long time ago, but I forget :/
<maco> ive only used it once, so i forget too
<dcraven> dtchen: The wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU) says do *not* use REVU in this case (new version upstream).
<dcraven> I don't want to get fired already :)
<dtchen> dcraven: nevermind, then.
 * dcraven goes to find another one.
<yofel> anybody an idea how to get an apport crash report for a nautilus crash that isn't noticed by apport?
<kklimonda> yoasif: are you sure that apport is running?
<yoasif> kklimonda, you're not asking for me, are you?
<kklimonda> yofel: ^^^
<kklimonda> yoasif: my bad :)
<yofel> doh - kklimonda: you're right
<yofel> now why isn't it running?
<yofel> it's enabled in /etc/default/apport
<kklimonda> yofel: apport is enabled by setting some magic string in /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<kklimonda> yofel: see if it's there (something like "|apport %p %s %c")
<micahg> kklimonda: that's not what the wiki says
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport
<yofel> it says: |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<micahg> ah
<micahg> you're getting into the guts of it
<kklimonda> yofel: hmm.. then it should be fine.. is nautilus segfaulting? check dmesg to see if it's there
<yofel> [30152.310004] <6>nautilus[10399]: segfault at 0 ip 00007faa08f63690 sp 00007fffaa78d338 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2102.0[7faa08f06000+c5000]
<yofel> maybe something broken in 2.6.31-1 ?
<kklimonda> yofel: maybe crash files are in /var/crash/ and only a dialog window doesn't show up?
<yofel> ok... i have a /var/crash/_usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash file with 000 permissions O.O
<yofel> how did that happen...
<yofel> now it works, thanks for the time kklimonda
<mrooney> Anyone know of a metabug or anything for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/395677 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395677 in update-manager "dist-upgrades should not be recommended for hardware with known regressions/issues" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-05
<Kangarooo> n8
<somethinginteres> how would one go about 'fixing' metadata in the software centre.. changing the descriptions I mean as part of the hundred papercuts milestone?
<lifeless> I  believe the descriptions are pulled from the packages themselvges
<lifeless> I may be wrong - I have not looked closely at this
<somethinginteres> ah you're correct - with that in mind do you know of how to change them? I'd like to help with this it seems like something a noob could help with
<lifeless> I would start by comparing the description in launchpad (launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/package/) to what you see
<ddecator> i know the descriptions shown in synaptic are written as a part of packaging the software. my guess is it's the same for the software center (especially if the descriptions are the same)
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> so if it looks the same
<lifeless> then making a patch to debian/control in the package
<lifeless> to make the description better
<ddecator> or just changing it yourself and requesting a merge :)
<lifeless> and putting that on a bug in launchpad (or a branch - there are varying ways depending on how fluent you are with this stuff)
<lifeless> would be good
<somethinginteres> I'm like brand new to actually *fixing* stuff rather than reporting...
<ddecator> is there something wrong in the description, or do you just want to improve it?
<somethinginteres> more just making things clearer in packages that are marked as being confusing for the paper-cuts milestone
<ddecator> are you familiar with bzr at all?
<somethinginteres> no not really, I'm happy to -become- familiar with it though :)
<ddecator> if i can find the right wiki page, i can help you with that
<somethinginteres> thanks just want to give a hand if I can.. if it's all over my head so be it but changing metadata shouldn't be much of problem to work out
<ddecator> ah, found it finally
<ddecator> somethinginteres: mind if i PM you?
<somethinginteres> no problem
<somethinginteres> can someone give a quick hand with forwarding a patch to debian? I have merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~thelandofwa/ubuntu/maverick/bzflag/fix-desktop-05072010/+merge/29189 but I have been asked to forward it to debian with a patch instead of merging
<^arky^> hi mvo
<somethinginteres> should I just use 'debuild -s' on the folder that I pulled using bzr branch lp:?
<baptistemm> build bd -S would be fine too
<baptistemm> hmm "bzr bd -S" rather
<somethinginteres> baptistemm: seems generate errors
<somethinginteres> baptistemm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459429/
<baptistemm> which are ? (use some pastebin services please)
<baptistemm> you don't have all necessary packages to start building
<baptistemm> install debhelp
<baptistemm> install debhelper
<somethinginteres> baptistemm: I've just run install on debhelper but terminal said it couldn't find 'debhelp'
<baptistemm> debhel was a typo
<baptistemm> I'm a typo specialist
<somethinginteres> unfortunately I have another error - different this time (sorry, totally new to bzr especially forwarding to the debian people) http://paste.ubuntu.com/459431/
<baptistemm> somethinginteres, I guess coffeetastesawesome@gmail.com is not your email address?
<somethinginteres> ah I see it isn't the one I used on launchpad
<somethinginteres> baptistemm: do you know how I would change it to match so that the command executes?
<baptistemm> it is the address used when you add an entry to debian/changelog
<somethinginteres> ok I'll alter it and report back
<baptistemm> often it automatically to the value of variable DEBEMAIL
<somethinginteres> seems to still be having I problem I changed the DEBMAIL var - does my name need to also match exactly my LP a/c info?
<^arky^_> Can anyone confirm bug 601350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601350 in software-center (Ubuntu) "glade package lacks a install/remove button (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601350
<somethinginteres> yes I can confirm it ^arky^
<somethinginteres> do you want me to change it to "confirmed"?
<^arky^_> somethinginteres: Can you reproduce it ?
<^arky^_> mvo:  Can you comment on this bug 601350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601350 in software-center (Ubuntu) "glade package lacks a install/remove button (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601350
<somethinginteres> ^arky^ yes, the icon does not show for me
<mvo> ^arky^_: sure. that is a little bit odd, I need to dig into the source to find out more
<mvo> ^arky^_: fix will be part of the next app-install-data upload
<^arky^_> mvo: thanks
<Kangarooo1> if i have bug in kernel to what post bug? linux-image-version or linux-headers-version ?
<dutchie> Kangarooo: you can do "ubuntu-bug linux" which has magic to report things right
<Kangarooo> ah ok that reports to linux-image-version
<micahg> Kangarooo: no, it doesn't, kernel bugs go against the linux package
<Kangarooo> in LP its posted to linux package. when i looked in apport +more info then package was written linux-image-version thats also strange. apport tells one but does another
<micahg> Kangarooo: one is binary and one is source (linux)
<Kangarooo> ah ok
<Kangarooo> ok posted bug
<Kangarooo> micahg: so ur my mentor in bugsquad mentorship?
<micahg> Kangarooo: am I?
<micahg> Kangarooo: you don't seem to have one assigned
<Kangarooo> yesterday DrKenobi was calling me and u and i asked is that about mentorship and he said yes. so i assume so
 * micahg doesn't think drkenobi has anything to do w/membership
<micahg> *mentorship
<micahg> Kangarooo: he's looking for a mentor as well
<Kangarooo> ah then i dont understand why he was also calling me and u in one line
<BUGabundo> bugs in avidemux, are local or some kind of active upstream?
<BUGabundo> YAY for replies
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-06
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<^arky^> wonder why boardcom b43 is blacklist ?
<nigelb> ^arky^: good probability there was a package rename perhaps
<^arky^> nigelb, hmm looks like I am facing this bug 511379 confirming it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511379 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "Jockey fails to install Broadcom STA wireless driver (BCM4311) (affects: 7) (heat: 53)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511379
 * nigelb checks
<simar> Hello I want to change the affects package of the bug to kernel. What should I choose in the search field ??
<nigelb> simar: the "linux" package
<simar> nigelb, thanks
<nigelb> np :)
<qense> vish: Do you accept students into the mentorship team when they've got a mentor, or when they're ready to be assigned a mentor?
<vish> qense: i dint understand..
<qense>  vish: If you don't assign students to a mentor immediately, but add them to the table of available students (because they do conform to all requirement), do you accept them into the bugsquad-mentorship LP team, or not?
<vish> qense: nope
<vish> qense: the team membership is only after they have a mentor assigned
<vish> qense: that way the team members are always the "active" ones
<qense> ok
<qense> thanks
<vish> np.
<vish> nigelb: around?
<nigelb> vish: yes
<vish> nigelb: this bug has been forwarded to debian , but he seems to have messed up the patch > https://code.launchpad.net/~thelandofwa/ubuntu/maverick/bzflag/fix-desktop-05072010/+merge/29189
<nigelb> vish: figured out the problem for lernid, will give you patch
<vish> nigelb: could you check thats up with that and comment
<vish> nigelb: sweet!
<vish> s/thats/whats
<nigelb> vish: ah, the famous debian BTS got to ya?
<vish> nigelb: heh, i dont like BTS ;p
<vish>  the debian one ;)
<nigelb> vish: its actually really good if you ask me
<nigelb> you don't have to sign up to report a bug - very nice feature
<nigelb> irritating part is, there is no web-ish way to talk to it.  You have to send a mail for everything
<nigelb> vish: anyway - it has been done correctly
<nigelb> he used submittodebian, so the text is what comes with it
<vish> oh..
<vish> nigelb: why does it have a tmpbsddd name?
 * vish was confused by that
<nigelb> vish: the attachment?
<vish> yeah
<nigelb> generated by submittodebain automatically
<vish> oh cool.
<nigelb> vish: yep its pretty cool, but I'm irked with the fact that its for use "after" we have integrated a patch
<nigelb> I'd love to see a mode where it says "we have this patch in our bug tracker which works, why don't you folks try integrating it there so we don't diverge"
<^arky^> hi
<drew212> micahg: how do i install the LP scripts from GM? I lost it on my new install and i'm trying to set everything back the way it was =X
<micahg> drew212: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa/+packages
<drew212> micahg: thanks =)
<drew212> it says i'm reccomended to install from the software channel instead?
<micahg> drew212: not in archive
<bcurtiswx> oh my..
 * bcurtiswx is replying tot he Michael Wentz bug control app
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: oh my indeeed  :/
<nigelb> 0 karma and bug control application :/
<nigelb> micahg: firefox isn't backported to older versions of ubuntu?
<micahg> nigelb: in Hardy
<micahg> nigelb: Firefox 3.6.6 is in the Ubuntu Mozilla Security PPA for Jaunty/Karmic pending testing
<nigelb> micahg: want help testing? ;)
<micahg> nigelb: sure, see topic in -mozillateam
<simar> qense, Hi , While marking bugs as duplicate should I change the affects package(if its wrongly configured) of the bug before marking or not?
<qense> simar: When you mark bug X as a duplicate of bug Y you change nothing to bug X, but only leave a comment explaining that it is a duplicate and that the reporter should look at bug Y from now on. Then you mark bug X as a duplicate of bug Y.
<qense> simar: This is done to make it easy to continue the discussion on bug X if it turns out to not be a duplicate after all. The fact that the package is different from bug Y doesn't matter
<qense> because duplicate bugs are hidden anyway.
<simar> qense, ok
<simar> qense, another thing How to triage bugs related to kernel ie touchpad bugs that are related to ubuntu kernel, I think these are not related to freedesktop ....
<qense> simar: Do you mean reporting them upstream?
<simar> qense,  ya .. I'm sure the bug contains necessary information
<qense> simar: in that case: ask here, or ask at #ubuntu-kernel
<qense> simar: The kernel bug tracker is located at <https://bugzilla.kernel.org/>, but I'm not sure whether the Ubuntu Kernel team handles the bugs themselves or not.
<simar> qense,  i will try  .. I think they do ..
<simar> qense, thnaks and have a nice day
<qense> simar: you're welcome
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: your butterfly debug looks like it may be a papyon problem instead of butterfly,  It seems your friends alias (that you set?) has some bad characters
<bcurtiswx> bug #602057
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602057 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _signal_text_received() (dup-of: 597381)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602057
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597381 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _signal_text_received() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597381
<bcurtiswx> well, right and wrong bug all at the same time.. go me
<bcurtiswx> qense: its your bug too, are you changing a friends alias?
<qense> bcurtiswx: How am I related to that bug report?
<bcurtiswx> 597381 you reported
<bcurtiswx> qense: ^^
<qense> bcurtiswx: If the alias changed, it wasn't done on purpose.
<bcurtiswx> qense: do you still see this error?
<qense> bcurtiswx: No, I have never experienced the issue again.
<bcurtiswx> qense: OK thx, i'll bug pedro_ about it then
<qense> thanks!
<bcurtiswx> hmm, crash, woo
 * vish grumbles at qense doing only app indicator stuff :p
<somethinginteres> For this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/572985 would you grab the src from LP to fix it or is the source on gnome.org somewhere?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572985 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "backup settings option uses unhelpful yes/no dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 52)" [Low,Triaged]
<vish> somethinginteres: adding a git patch to the upstream bug would be easier
<bcurtiswx> somethinginteres: since its an upstream issue, you'd try to use gnome git repositories
<bcurtiswx> git clone git://git.gnome.org/evolution   maybe?
<qense> vish: I do more! Sometimes.
<vish> qense: fix papercuts!
<qense> Maybe I'll fix a few this cycle.
<somethinginteres> no worries - thanks
<somethinginteres> does anybody know if ufw-gui is Ubuntu specific https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/599799 the submitter here is requesting suggests rewording from 'ufw' to Ubuntu's firewall
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599799 in gui-ufw (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gufw's both short and long description are misleading (affects: 1) (heat: 500)" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> somethinginteres: ufw is not Ubuntu specific
<jdstrand> somethinginteres: it is in several other distros already
<somethinginteres> that's what I thought
<jdstrand> somethinginteres: that said, I don't know if gufw is in other distros... but it would be confusing to have it be different than ufw, imho
<somethinginteres> jdstrand: should I respond to the submitter stating that and mark it invalid or seek further feedback first?
<jdstrand> somethinginteres: reading the bug, I think the point is valid-- it should be reworded. Maybe something along the lines of 'Allows you to configure a firewall for your computer' or something
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: re Michael Wentz bug control app.  Based on his response to me he realizes he won't be in bug Control, please remove his app/request :-) thx
<somethinginteres> jdstrand: would it be acceptable to make the change - given it has been translated that might cause unexpected work for the translators?
<jdstrand> somethinginteres: it would be fine for maverick. getting that change into lucid would require coordination with others. I'm not a translator, so perhaps check the wiki or ask in #ubuntu-motu?
<somethinginteres> jdstrand: will do. It's Name in the SC should probably change too it's titled "Firewall Configuration" but the program appears to actually be called 'gufw'
<jdstrand> somethinginteres: you'll definitely want the packager's input too, so feel free to add whatever comments to the bug and see what he has to say
<somethinginteres> jdstrand: might do that then rather than jumping in and changing strings :)
<ddecator> anyone else having issues with LP sending bugmail that has the bug number but not the title of the bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-07
<hggdh> ddecator: have not had it, but LP is down ATM
<ddecator> hggdh: strange, i've had it off-and-on for a while now (maybe a couple of months) but i hadn't realized how often it happened until i started to really go through my bug mail...hm :/
<Damascene> hi, is there a known bug about new icons on desktop get all on one place over each other
<Damascene> Bug #40872
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 40872 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Desktop icons are allowed to overlap (affects: 27) (dups: 10) (heat: 216)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40872
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tremulous/+bug/513918
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 513918 in tremulous (Ubuntu) "Tremulous is missing files and will not correctly start (affects: 9) (heat: 66)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xelister> please set priority to Medium - most native 3D games on linux (q3 based) do not work.  We have so little of native games and they do not work. Year of linux on desktop...
<Pa_trick17> Hello, which package is Bug 582625 related to? It's about the "Help"-Application, but I can't find a package "help". Thx for helping a Newbie :-D
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582625 in ubuntu "Ureadable character in ubuntu docs (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582625
<Pa_trick17> Is "ubuntu-docs" the right package?
<Pa_trick17> I will show more bravery now and am going to set the package to "ubuntu-docs" now. If you think I'm doing wrong please write me or set the correct package by yourself. Thx
<xelister> hi, well ubuntu overall does not work well with GFX cards
<xelister> radeons - crashes, freezes often
<xelister> nvidia - the same
<xelister> is there any use in reporting such bugs... is anyone doing any real work?
<yofel> xelister: what cards and what release? I have a few nvidia cards and they work fine with the nvidia drivers from the repository, sure it's not a X / Application issue?
<xelister> yofel: all
<xelister> yofel: all that I ever seen, so summ it up. Now Im testing on 10.04 on some radeon and nvidia and intell and some 2 other cards
<xelister> on livecd's (9.10, non-propertiary) the refresh rate and/or resolution is bad usually
<xelister> on normal setup (10.04, propertiary drivers) they like to hang sooner or later, especially:  radeon - on switching VTs (often) ; and nvidia - rarerly - when switching VTs and memory pressure is huge
<xelister> so is there some team dedicated to make ubutnu finally support GFX card with a good quality by default, that will really investiagate such reports or is it waste of time to report
<yofel> hm, 9.10 should still use NV I think, nouveau is an improvement at least (10.04 upwards)
<xelister> I have reproducable cases of this radeon hanging.  If someone will really investigate with me (some devel), then I could help with testing
<xelister> same goes to nvidia that hangs on memory pressure
<yofel> maybe ask in #ubuntu-x or for nvidia search on http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14 first
<yofel> also you could try the nvidia 256 drivers from the x-updates ppa on lucid
<xelister> I dont want to complain too much
<xelister> but for years, always, you can find so much problems with even GFX support.  its not so motivating when for years same problems go on
<vish> seb128: could you comment on Bug 540826 ? bilal has a branch which he says doesnt break translations .. not sure what to do there..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 540826 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Rename "Suspend" to "Sleep" (affects: 5) (heat: 22)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540826
<seb128> I will
<vish> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> yw
<^arky^> hi
<abhi_nav> anyone free to talk? any student?
<abhi_nav> I am a student. Planning to contribut to start as triager. so I want to know if how much time I need to give per day?
<abhi_nav> !ping
<ubot2> pong
<arand> abhi_nav: As much as you want to give, really, all depending on how much you want to get involved.
<abhi_nav> arand, initially less.
<abhi_nav> arand, half hour ok? for traiage/
<abhi_nav> ?
<hggdh> abhi_nav: half-hour is good.
<hggdh> more is better ;-)
<arand> I don't know if time is a good measure for it really, number of bugs.. maybe, although they vary a lot in complexity of triaging...
<abhi_nav_> arand, i was disconnected. can you tell me half hour ok ?
<abhi_nav_> arand, ok
<arand> abhi_nav_: 20:05 < hggdh> abhi_nav: half-hour is good.
<arand> 20:05 < hggdh> more is better ;-)
<abhi_nav_> hggdh, arand ok thanks
<abhi_nav_> i just lost connection
<pedro_> QA team meeting in ~3 minutes at #ubuntu-quality
<ddecator> woot!
<pedro_> hello ddecator ;-)
<ddecator> hola pedro_ :)
<ddecator> pedro_: btw, we came up with a possibility for the wiki. not an ideal solution, but i'll try it after the meeting and send out an email asking for opinions if it works
<pedro_> ddecator, great!, looking forward to that email ;-)
<micromix> hey guys i an wondering how would we find out who fixes bugs for packages, do they have adopt a package like we do?
<hggdh> micromix: the fix may come from upstream, not from us; also *anyone* can propose a patch
<hggdh> micromix: and it is not necessary to adopt a package to work on fixes
<hggdh> although it helps to concentrate on a subset -- you have to learn the code, and understand it
<micromix> hggdh: i was just curious to know what happens when we finish triage a bug
<hggdh> ah
<micromix> if it eventually reaches a developer
<micromix> or maybe we need to try to fix bugs ourselves
<hggdh> yes, eventually it reaches one. May take some time, since we are all quite busy
<hggdh> and, as I said above, *anyone* can work on a fix. We prefer fixes that the package developers approve
<hggdh> so -- for example -- if I write a fix for er, Evolution, then I should also propose it upstream
<micromix> thats good, i like evolution :D
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I love/hate it
<hggdh> jcastro: ping?
<micromix> do we have a any sort of policy with regards to the developers though
<micromix> lets say i adopted a package
<hggdh> ok?
<micromix> checkgmail *cough
<micromix> and i wanted to make sure i was giving the proper degugging info
<micromix> just go in #motu and ask?
<micromix> or lets say to let the developer to know that i am subscribed to those bugs in a package
<hggdh> depends
<hggdh> who is the developer for checkgmail?
<micromix> erm
<micromix> ok a next question then
<hggdh> you probably can find it on the source package, or on LP
<micromix> how would i find that out
<hggdh> in the package source, look at the AUTHORS file (there should be one)
<hggdh> also, perhaps it has a ./debian/watch, which will tell us where the upstream source comes from
<hggdh> then it is a question of 'google is your friend'
<hggdh> also, we sync/merge a lot from Debian
<micromix> it did not have a authors file..
<micromix> but still good idea
<hggdh> but 'google is your friend' works: the very first hit for 'checkgmail' is http://checkgmail.sourceforge.net/
<hggdh> so this is the upstream for it
<micahg> micromix: packages.ubuntu.com has an upstream link for packages as well
<hggdh> good call, micahg :-)
<micahg> s/upstream/Homepage/
<jcastro> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> jcastro: I have to develop a branding for the Ubuntu server (triage, testing, QA-ing, etc), and... guess what name came to my humble mind (that might give me some pointers)?
<micromix> well thanks guys
<jcastro> hggdh: jono!
<jcastro> hggdh: :D
<jcastro> hggdh: sure, can you hit me over mail though? kind of overwhelmed with font stuff until EOD
<hggdh> jcastro: will do, thank you
<Kangarooo> whats the name of programm that looks like bug icon in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=disaster.png ?
<micromix> what do we do with sigsegv bugs?
<Kangarooo> i also want to know
<micahg> Kubuntu Bug Triage training session in #kubuntu-devel
<micahg> bdmurray: around?
<bdmurray> micahg: yes
<micahg> bdmurray: ah, just sent you an email :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-08
<micahg> bdmurray: PM?
<xnox> It is matter of opinion whether ubuntu will use "opinion" status on lp. Any requests for using it now will be marked as "opinion".
<lifeless> hah
<drew212> ddecator: are you available/around?
<ddecator> drew212: yup. what's up?
<drew212> i've been wanting to triage bugs outside of firefox, but IDK where to start =P
<drew212> ddecator: if a bug doesnt have a specific debugging wiki i'm kindof lost on what to do.
<ddecator> drew212: alright. well, the general idea is to make sure there is enough info for the developers to fix the issue. obviously how you do that can depend on the package, but there are some general things we do (apport info, possibly reproduce, etc.)
<ddecator> drew212: is there a package you're considering working with?
<micahg> drew212: this week's bug day is perfect for you
<drew212> ddecator: i want to be fluent enough to work with all packages
<ddecator> micahg: oh, good point
<ddecator> drew212: good goal! like micahg said, this bugday (starting in a couple of hours) is bugs with unassigned packages. if you want to push yourself a little, look into that and try to assign bugs to packages and then follow through on ones that interest you :)
<micahg> drew212: don't be afraid to start it early :)
<drew212> micahg: i cant find the hugday wiki, my google-fu isn't workin =X
<micahg> drew212: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/
<ddecator> drew212: and pedro usually sends out an email to the ML announcing bugdays and providing a link to the wiki page
<ddecator> drew212: have i gone through the bugday tools with you yet?
<drew212> ddecator: no, give me a second, an old friend is calling me
<ddecator> drew212: sure thing. i'll find the wiki page we'll need
<micahg> ddecator: should be a link off the page I linked
<ddecator> micahg: yah i thought there was but i don't see it..
<micahg> ddecator: details for the day, then hugday-tools :)
<ddecator> micahg: that's it! thanks :)
<drew212> ddecator: i'm back, sorry a buddy of mine stopped by
<ddecator> drew212: np. interested in helping out with the bugday?
<drew212> yes, i'm kindof busy tomorrow, but i'll do some early =P
<ddecator> sounds good. here is the link that describes how to setup the tools: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools (you don't have to download the branch, start at the point where you install the package)
<drew212> ddecator: jeez, there are a ton of bugs without a package
<ddecator> drew212: a TON
<drew212> ddecator: what is easiest way to get from the terminal into LP?
<drew212> i notice the bug number is listed...
<ddecator> where?
<drew212> when i use the hugday tools
<drew212> 'hugday list'
<ddecator> oh, i've never used that command, haha. i usually go to the current bugday's wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100708) then i use the hugday tool to "close" them on that page
<drew212> i'm tryin to get better with the terminal =P
<drew212> do i have to have it triaged before i mark it as completed, or just find the correct package?
<ddecator> find the correct package. for bugdays, the bug is "closed" on the wiki page once the appropriate action has been taken (requesting more info, confirming, etc.) basically if you've done everything that can currently be done with the bug, and there is no point in others looking at it, then you can close it on the wiki
<ddecator> looking at it that day*
<drew212> ddecator: and what if the work is already done before you do it, close it and put their name on it?
<ddecator> drew212: nah, when you close it using the tool it automatically puts your name. if you see they worked on it as part of the bugday, then you can usually ping them here and ask if there was something they still meant to do or if maybe they forgot to close it
<drew212> ddecator: well i dont know where to start =X, i'm not very good at assigning packages
<ddecator> drew212: nobody is at first :), and sometimes you can be sure. if you have a good hunch, or if you know it's related to a group of packages, then you can find a starting place for it. you can always request more info to help you determine the right package too.
<ddecator> drew212: find one that sounds like you know what it is involving, and you can always ask here if you are unsure :)
<drew212> would bug 592726 be a flash bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592726 in ubuntu "system lockup within minutes when running flash video (affects: 1) (heat: 151)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592726
 * ddecator looking
<drew212> ddecator: i'm searching upstream
<ddecator> if X is locking up, it might be the graphics driver not agreeing with flash. i would ask them for the output of "lspci | grep VGA" so we can see if there are other reports of the same driver causing X to lockup
<ddecator> drew212: it'd also be good to have them clarify if it only happens on pages with flash, or if it always happens on pages with flash but other times as well
<d1b> hi - i was told to come here so i can point out a bug that has what appears to be a trivial fix
<d1b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdecrypt/+bug/574237
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574237 in gdecrypt (Ubuntu) "gdecrypt does not start - window appears for a blink, thats it. If I run gdecrypt in the console it says "/usr/bin/env: python2.5: No such file or directory" (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 94)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ddecator> huh, surprised that hasn't already been fixed
<d1b> ditto
<ddecator> i'm pulling the branch now to see what's up
<ddecator> huh, only shows up in those two files
<ddecator> d1b: k, made the change, pushed to LP, and requested a merge. not sure if i followed the format the dev will want, but we'll see
<d1b> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> morning, Turtles
<maxwellian> What time does the bug day end, UTC?
<abhi_nav> request to approve my membership
<thekorn> maxwellian, hugdays usually have no ends ;) - but as all all-day events in the ubuntu world they at UTC-12's morning and end at UTC+12's evening
<thekorn> aehm
<thekorn> or the other way around
<abhi_nav> ..
<baptistemm> abhi_nav, I guess if you say some polite words like hello, usually it's what  when I enter somewhere
<baptistemm> it would work  better
<baptistemm> and perhaps preprending "could you accept ..." before 'request to approve my membership'.
<baptistemm> sorry if I sound rude
<baptistemm> note that I don't have any power to help you
<vish> abhi_nav: btw, which membership ?
<abhi_nav> vish, bugsquad membershipo
<vish> abhi_nav: ah , you have applied to the team? if so, you can wait for bdmurray , pedro_ or hggdh to approve , when they are around
<abhi_nav> vish, ok
<vish> abhi_nav: in the mean time , you can start triaging bugs..
<abhi_nav> vish, yah. I will look at it. thanks
<vish> np.
<chilicuil> hi, I wonder if I should assing the bug #592927 to the 'kernel-package' package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592927 in ubuntu "make-kpkg does not create an initrd image (affects: 1) (heat: 151)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592927
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/603080
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603080 in dbus (Ubuntu) "[Error 09:28:19.713] [PidginAccountItemSource] Could not get Pidgin accounts: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone good with DBUS or gconf around?
<abhi_nav> Hurray! I am approved!!! Glad to be bugsquad part.!!! :D
<hggdh> pedro_: we have a DD applying for BugSquad -- should we deal with it, or should we pass him over to jcastro?
<hggdh> (so that he gets bug-control)
<pedro_> hggdh, the second option sounds better to me so he can also make him a member of the bugcontrol team ;-)
<pedro_> jcastro, ^
<hggdh> abhi_nav: welcome in :-)
<abhi_nav> hggdh, :D
<jcastro> sure, on it
<pedro_> abhi_nav, welcome!
<abhi_nav> pedro_, yah :)
<pedro_> abhi_nav, did you heard about the bug day ? ;-)
<jcastro> hggdh: who is it? lp name?
<abhi_nav> pedro_, yes. on 17 utc right?
<hggdh> jcastro: checking
<pedro_> abhi_nav, actually it's all the day of 08 July :-)
<abhi_nav> pedro_, today?
<pedro_> abhi_nav, have a look to http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/97
<abhi_nav> pedro_, then I lost it?
<pedro_> abhi_nav, yes yes
<abhi_nav> pedro_, ok :(
<pedro_> abhi_nav, no you didn't  :-P
<hggdh> jcastro: debian-jwiltshire
<abhi_nav> pedro_, :D
<pedro_> abhi_nav, have a look to the page i've pointed you and if you have any questions feel free to ask here in the channel, there's plenty of people willing to help ;-)
<abhi_nav> pedro_, ok. thanks
<pedro_> chilicuil, 'kernel-package' sounds fine btw (re the bug you asked for a while ago)
<pedro_> so it can be triaged further there
<jcastro> hggdh: did he send a mail or something (I don't see one on the mailing list) or just apply for the group?
<hggdh> jcastro: he sent an email to the bugsquad ML, where he says, en passant, he maintains some packages Debian. So I went to d.o, and he is a DD
<abhi_nav> who is Pedro Villavicencio Garrido?
<abhi_nav> I mean is he here?
<hggdh> abhi_nav: pedro_
<pedro_> abhi_nav, that's me
<abhi_nav> pedro_, ohhh you only. ok I was want to say thank you for approving.
<abhi_nav> hggdh, ok
<pedro_> abhi_nav, you're welcome ;-)
<abhi_nav> pedro_, yah
<jcastro> hggdh: aha, I was looking in bugcontrol, ON IT
<hggdh> jcastro: thank you very much, sir
<joumetal> is this right package? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/601957
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601957 in meta-gnome2 (Ubuntu) "SVG desktop wallpaper is blurry (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> joumetal, not really, that's just a meta package it doesn't contain any code to manage anything
<pedro_> joumetal, if you can reproduce it , assign it to nautilus for now please
<mmestnik> Hello, I had a question or two about the bug tracker and recommended operation.  This also indicates that I have a problem I'd like to have fixed/worked on, sorry if I find it hard to discuss one without talking about the other.
<mmestnik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluefish/+bug/158891
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 158891 in bluefish (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Bluefish won't open Firefox as external viewer. (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress]
<mmestnik> This issue(how to invoke a browser from another application) effects a lot of applications.
<mmestnik> It should therefore have some documentation attached to it, like a maintainers guide.
<mmestnik> The first question is, where is this maintainers guide and does it spell out the correct syntax?
<mmestnik>  The second question is, my application got it wrong, is there a way I can close this bug or attach my app to it?
<mmestnik> s/close/clone/
<chilicuil> ok, great, thx pedro_ :)
<pedro_> chilicuil, thank you for helping out :-)
<jcastro> hggdh: done. feel free to always send DD requests my way!
<hggdh> jcastro: thank you, and will do :-)
<mmestnik> Should I just attach my application to this bug?  If so how?
<mmestnik> This issue defiantly needs a small team to manage and maintain.  For instance there should be a recommended set of tools for doing this, like a library and a command line application that links with it.
<abhi_nav> pedro_, i confused meeting with hug day. i read about meeting on 13th july. :)
<mmestnik> The idea would be that major projects like Thunderbird and gedit would link with this library that would have a ~large~ array of back-ends for different browsers.
<abhi_nav> what is ML?
<om26er> abhi_nav, mailing list
<abhi_nav> om26er, ok
<elopio> Hi there.
<elopio> I marked one of the ubuntu bug day bugs as incomplete. But I don't yet know what package it belongs too. Should I mark it as green on the wiki even though it hasn't been assigned to a package?
<elopio> pedro_: ping :)
<pedro_> elopio, hi there
<elopio> pedro_: good morning
<micahg> drew212: BTW, no flashplugin-installer on hardy :)
<pedro_> elopio, if you're subscribed to it and are going to continue to triage that bug, sure, mark it as green ;-)
<pedro_> elopio, btw are you using the hugday tool?
<elopio> pedro_: great. Thanks.
<pedro_> elopio, or just editing the wiki by hand
<elopio> pedro_: yes, I've just installed it.
<elopio> I'm about to try if I set everything correctly marking this issue as done.
<pedro_> elopio, awesome ;-)
<elopio> pedro_: by the way, you didn't mentioned to me the greasemonkey scripts for triaging.
<elopio> they are really cool :)
<pedro_> elopio, the firefox-lp-improvements? that's great yes ;-)
<elopio> it worked.
<elopio> I closed my first bug day bug. Yeah! \o/
<pedro_> congrats elopio!
 * pedro_ hugs elopio
<elopio> thanks. I'm doing this just for the hugs :D
<pedro_> i know i know :-P
<elopio> what about this one? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/602145
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602145 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] glom-sqlite: glom sqlite support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New]
<elopio> it was changed to a packaging request
<elopio> so no package should be assigned to it. Should I just mark it as green so no one else try to work on it?
<pedro_> elopio, that sounds reasonable , yes please
<elopio> another question... Sorry :)
<elopio> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/zope.index/+bug/598776 is assigned to both zope.index and ubuntu
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598776 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "TypeError if given None as a text to index (affects: 1) (heat: 519)" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> should I just mark the assignment to ubuntu as invalid?
<micahg> abhi_nav: why did you change the status in bug 410407 for firefox?
<hggdh> elopio: actually, ths bug has it all wrong...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410407 in nspluginwrapper (Fedora) (and 11 other projects) "Adobe Flash Player does not respond to mouse clicks [READ DESCRIPTION] (affects: 894) (dups: 51) (heat: 3945)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<elopio> hggdh: yes? please let me know what is wrong and what should be done.
<hggdh> elopio: (1) the Ubuntu task should be changed to the local Ubuntu package; (2) we need to find both the Ubuntu version and the Ubuntu package version;
<atrus> micahg: i can only assume it's because people want the GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS fix/workaround pushed into firefox? i can't see anywhere else that fix could reasonably be applied.
<hggdh> elopio: (3) is this zope, indeed? I do not know, I never worked with zope...
<abhi_nav> micahg, it is conformed for firefox too. correct me if i dont know. i will change
<abhi_nav> micahg, i am new
<micahg> abhi_nav: no, the issue is in the flash plugin, but can be fixed w/a workaround in nspluginwrapper
<micahg> atrus: that's not the proper place to fix it
<atrus> micahg: except only 64-bit users use nspluginwrapper
<micahg> atrus: yes, true, so Adobe needs to fix this
<atrus> unless you're suggesting that nspluginwrapper should be used everywhere, which could be argued
<atrus> micahg: given their release history, they're not likely to get around to it any time soon i think.
<micahg> atrus: I just saw something w/a request to that point, but I don't think that'll happen
<micahg> atrus: WebM ftw :)
<atrus> if there's an easy workaround to apply at the browser level, go for it, i say.
<micahg> atrus: IIRC, firefox is already patched for it
<atrus> micahg: for video, sure, even theora. but there's a lot more to flash than video.
<abhi_nav> micahg, lots of things listed there who have affect. so in my case i have this problem only in firefox. and i dont have in any other aps
<atrus> micahg: upstream, but not in ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> micahg, so what should i do now? change it?
<micahg> atrus: both I think, I'd have to check
<atrus> micahg: that seems like an good argument for leaving it new/confirmed in firefox(ubuntu), so we get that fix in an updated firefox, or backported.
<atrus> better than invalid anyways.
<micahg> brb
<elopio> hggdh: I think the problem is on zope.index. repoze.catalog uses it for indexing and the error log refers to /home/ccomb/buildout-eggs/zope.index-3.6.0
<hggdh> elopio: cool. Please change the Ubuntu task to zope.index
<atrus> micahg: if you can find an upstream bug for it, that might be nice to be able to point people in the right direction
<elopio> hggdh: but it should be something like zope.incex (ubuntu), right?
<hggdh> elopio: correct (or the equivalent Ubuntu source package)
<elopio> great. And I'll ask for the ubuntu version and package version. Thanks hggdh
 * elopio hugs hggdh :)
<abhi_nav> I was dicsonnected.
<micahg> atrus: I'll have to look later
<micahg> abhi_nav: that was the upstream task anyways, which should only be set by a bugwatch
<abhi_nav> micahg, ok. so what do i do now? Please guide me.
<micahg> abhi_nav: I reset it to invalid
<abhi_nav> micahg, ok.
 * hggdh hugs elopio
<elopio> what does the kj-triage tag mean?
<jpds> elopio: Maybe ask JFo?
<Pa_trick17> Hi, in this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/582625/comments/7 Vikram Dhillon wrote "...until we fix the issue...".
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582625 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Ureadable character in ubuntu docs (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pa_trick17> Question: shall i set the bug-status to "triaged" and "Vikram Dhillon" as "assignee?
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/601377 should it then be applied that this affects Xorg?
<ubot2> Kangarooo: Error: Bug #601377 is private.
<Pa_trick17> ... or even bug-status "in progress" (-> the wiki says that normally "in progress" is only set by the person who is working on the bug)
<Kangarooo> Pa_trick17: no that isnt even triaged.
<Kangarooo> but in it theres comment that it made xorg crash..
<JFo> elopio, sorry for the late response, kj-triage is for when I have processed a bug via my script. It helps weed out the ones that may not have been looked at yet.
<abhi_nav> what is fire stack?
<abhi_nav> ohs sorry its firewirestack
<vish> Pa_trick17: "we" as in the community.. it doesnt seem like 'he' is working on it
<Pa_trick17> vish: so not "we" as in (dev-)team that is responsible for yalm?
<vish> Pa_trick17: yup
<Pa_trick17> ok - misunderstood - thx for clearing
<Pa_trick17> vish: see above :-)
<vish> np.
<hggdh> Pa_trick17: 'we' meant, when I wrote it, Community/Ubuntu/Upstream
<vish> Pa_trick17: also , since you are still in bug squad , you cant set bugs to triaged yet.. when you find bugs that can be set as triaged you can request here
<Pa_trick17> vish: that would have been my next question ;-) - thx for helping out a learning newbie :-)
<hggdh> er. Pa_trick17 sorry, it was Vikram that wrote it, but I am pretty sure I have seem this before in yelp
<vish> np.
<hggdh> and wrote something equivalent
<Pa_trick17> hggdh: no problem - yes it was vikram dhillon
<Darxus> I submitted a bug where you try to log in, and it fails with no error.  And it was categorized as low priority.  And I think that's wrong.  #602812.
<micahg> bug
<micahg> bug 602812
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602812 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in, no error message, when disk is full (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602812
<micahg> Darxus: I suggest checking upstream for a bug at bugzilla.gnome.org
<Darxus> micahg: Definitely.  But shouldn't it have a higher priority?
<micahg> Darxus: I'm not sure, I'm sure pedro_ has a good reason for setting it to low
<pedro_> Darxus, a similar bug is 'normal' on the upstream BTS
<pedro_> changing the importance wouldn't make any difference on the ubuntu report
<pedro_> anyways, that needs to be send upstream as said previously
<Darxus> I think if a user is stuck at the login screen with no cluses what's wrong, that's very bad.
<Darxus> Clues.
<pedro_> Darxus, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350535#c2
<ubot2> Gnome bug 350535 in general "Login crashes when 100 percent disk usage" [Normal,Assigned]
<pedro_> see the response from the maintainer
<pedro_> Darxus, and the bug i've pointed you is the one that's watching that upstream report, if you look at the first description it's the same
<pedro_> there's also an idea on how to solve the issue on the comment #4
<Darxus> "This is not a critical bug.... it doesn't seem to be a
<Darxus> high enough concern for anybody to provide a patch even though this issue has
<Darxus> been documented for years."
<Darxus> You think it's okay for people to get no explanation of why their login failed?
<pedro_> Darxus, feel free to comment there ;-)
<pedro_> Darxus, i'm not the maintainer , sorry
<Darxus> pedro_: Right, but what I'm asking you is if you, personally, think it's reasonable for this ubuntu bug to not be marked high?
<Darxus> And for this to be something for ubuntu to take more interest in than waiting for an upstream resolution.
<pedro_> Darxus, i can mark it as high, but that is not going to make any difference
<Darxus> ...Do you want people to use ubuntu?
<maxwellian> Darxus: The point being made on the upstream bug report is that people have known about this for a long time but nobody has thought it was a big enough deal to patch it.
<maxwellian> Darxus: I agree with you that it's a problem that should be fixed, but the developers seem to think it's not very many people.
<maxwellian> pedro_: If you think the upstream bug is the same, it should be linked on our bug page.
<pedro_> maxwellian, it's linked now
<maxwellian> Darxus: Or, not affecting many people.
<micahg> Darxus: you can try kdm if you want
<pedro_> hi abhi_nav!
<abhi_nav> hi pedro_
<pedro_> is xdm or kdm behaving the same way?
<abhi_nav> pedro_, you are asking to me?
<maxwellian> pedro_: Sorry, I'm not seeing the link to the gnome bug on our page...probably blind. :P
<pedro_> maxwellian, i've marked it as dup of another bug we have watching that upstream report, that's probably why
<pedro_> abhi_nav, it was an open question rather ;-)
<abhi_nav> pedro_, ok
<Darxus> It's probably not very many people because most who have come across it immediately stopped using linux.
<Darxus> I think it's reasonable to set priorities proportional to the liklihood of a bug causing a preson to stop using linux.  And I think this one is pretty freaking likely.
<maxwellian> Darxus: I'm with you on that.  The developer commented that "lots of things go wrong if your /tmp directory fills up", but most users shouldn't be expected to just know that.
<Darxus> My understanding is that the ability to submit bugs against ubuntu packages when the problem actually exists upstream is for cases where ubuntu might care more than the upstream developers.  And I think this is a case where ubuntu should care a lot.
<maxwellian> Darxus: I haven't read the bugs marked as duplicates, are they prioritized differently?
<micahg> Darxus: patches welcome
<Darxus> maxwellian: The ubuntu bugs are all "low".
<Darxus> The gnome bugs are normal/minor, Normal/normal.
<maxwellian> micahg: I imagine Darxus is on the verge of abandoning Ubuntu on the basis of poor user experience in this area.  I don't think we generally correct poor user experience by telling the user to become a developer.  It's nice when that happens, but we certainly shouldn't expect it.
<trinikrono> hey guys
<micahg> maxwellian: right, but even between the paid devs and the volunteers, there are limited resources
<maxwellian> micahg: No question there, and I have a huge amount of gratitude for all of the work that goes into Ubuntu, paid or otherwise.
<micahg> maxwellian: and I don't know Darxus 's technical ability
<maxwellian> micahg: But the whole point of "triage" is to prioritize bugs, and bugs that will scare people away from using Ubuntu at all seem more important than other kinds.
<micahg> maxwellian: yep, this is true, but it does seem like more of a corner case especially with the large drives that come w/machines today
<maxwellian> micahg: I agree that most users probably never experience this.  Okay, thanks for your take on it.
<micahg> maxwellian: I deferred to pedro since he is one of the main triagers for GNOME in Ubuntu
<maxwellian> Right, makes sense.  Okay well I'll look into it more, see if there's some way I can help.  Not likely, but we'll see. :P
<Darxus> I've actually been a programmer for a bunch of years.  But if ubuntu won't even consider this a signficant bug... well, it's infuriating.
<Darxus> Imagine if your mom tried to use her mac or windows computer, couldn't log in, and got no error.  That'd be fucked up.
<micahg> Darxus: please understand, there is a lot of work to do for each Ubuntu release
<maxwellian> Darxus: I seem to remember weird things happening in Windows when your hard drive filled up?
<Darxus> micahg: I realize that.  And like maxwellian said, I really appreciate all the work.
<yofel> micahg: I'm not sure how you folks handle firefox bugs. Is it ok to expire bug 498765 as it got no response?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 498765 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Content overlap (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498765
<micahg> yofel: yes, no test case or URL means we can't do anything with it
<yofel> ok, thx
<maxwellian> Darxus: I agree that doing something about this issue is a good thing for Ubuntu.  How would you feel about looking deeper into the problem, at the code level?  I'd be interested myself, but I don't think I have the technical chops at this point.  I'd be more than happy to help you in some way.
<Darxus> I might.
<micahg> yofel: you have a script to expire bugs?
<yofel> im writing and testing one just now :P
<micahg> yofel: k, would be great if we can get it in one of the tools packages :)
<maxwellian> Darxus: You might be interested, or you might have the chops?  Or both? :)
<yofel> it's still far away from being ready for that, but considering I had pretty much 0 knowledge of launchpadlib 2h ago I'm pretty happy it works :P
<yofel> still quite error-prone though :/
<Darxus> maxwellian: I might be interested.  Anything is possible.
<Darxus> Right now the subject is mostly making me angry, which doesn't help.
<maxwellian> Darxus: Yeah, I hear ya.  Well you can channel that anger into a relentless quest to rid gdm of that behavior once and for all! :)
<maxwellian> Darxus: First step is to figure out what happens programatically, and why it has to be that way.  The Gnome developers (at least some) are obviously aware of the issue, so if it were a simple fix I'm sure it'd be done by now.
<maxwellian> Darxus: There are probably complications we're not aware of yet.  But that doesn't have to be a deal breaker.
<Darxus> I'm sure you could just create a 1mb empty file in /tmp, and if gdm fails to login due to lack of disk space, delete the file and try again.
<maxwellian> Darxus: There's some mention in the comments of various "duplicates" that the user's home directory is involved in some way.
<maxwellian> Darxus: But probably the same principle applies.  Not sure how to prevent the user from removing the placeholder...
<maxwellian> Darxus: Just make it hidden, obviously, and re-create it on login if it's not found (assuming there's enough space)?
<Darxus> Make it a text file that explains the problem.  And yeah, recreate it on bootup or something.
<maxwellian> Darxus: Do you have experience building big projects?  I imagine even if we got some kind of patch going, building gdm or gnome-session or whatever is probably not trivial.
<phillw> hi, just a quick query regarding an earlier email about statuses. Is it possible / desirable to mark a bug as 'closed' as 'won't fix' does sound a bit harsh :-0
<phillw> :-)
<Darxus> maxwellian: Nah, building ubuntu packages from source is easy.  I did some work on the kernel package.  That thing is nuts.
<Darxus> phillw: "Harsh" is better when it's true.
<maxwellian> Darxus: I can only imagine. :P
<Darxus> maxwellian: Well, just about all of the kernal image variants are built from a single source package, on top of maintaining an extensive delta from upstream.
<phillw> well, in the case of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galculator/+bug/588607  it was explained, and accepted. So "won't fix" does seem harsh :-\
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588607 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Uninstalling Galculator will uninstall Lubuntu-desktop (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 111)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<phillw> that seemed more like a FAQ, than a bug - is there not a method to respond to such things?
<maxwellian> phillw: I think they were better off with the "invalid" tag.
<maxwellian> phillw: Since it's not a bug.  ("It's a feature." :) )
<maxwellian> phillw: Won't fix implies something is broken in the first place.
<maxwellian> Darxus: I don't even know what that means. :P  Anyway, I'm looking around on the web for info on how gdm starts up.
<phillw> kk, just so as I know, I have updated the wiki page for lubuntu to cover this one, as it does crop up quite often
<phillw> dunno if I should change it now, after all this time ?
<Darxus> maxwellian: It's probably started by upstart, which I haven't figured out yet.  It used to be started by init.
<maxwellian> phillw: Don't bother with that, no one's looking at that bug anymore.
<Darxus> Well, I suppose upstart still is init.
<maxwellian> phillw: But bug #588611, which is a duplicate of the bug you mentioned, was marked invalid.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588611 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Uninstalling Bluetooth will uninstall lubuntu-desktop (dup-of: 588607)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588611
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588607 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Uninstalling Galculator will uninstall Lubuntu-desktop (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 111)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588607
<Darxus> maxwellian: Why are you trying to figure out how gdm starts?
<maxwellian> Darxus: I don't know the first thing about gdm or how it works, so if I'm going to have any chance at being helpful I need some kind of context. :)
<Darxus> maxwellian: Yeah, gdm's parent process ID is 1, which is init.
<phillw> maxwellian: I was just about to ask about that one (still learning)
<Darxus> maxwellian: Eh, it starts by magic.  You can restart it by running "killall gdm" and if it doesn't restart itself run "/usr/sbin/gdm".
<Darxus> maxwellian: It *used* to be that init read stuff rom /etc/rc#.d/ directories, where "#" was the runlevel, and the normal runlevel was something like 3, and there would be a script in that directory named probably "gdm" and that script would basically just run gdm.
<Darxus> But in the name of faster boot times, they made it complicated as hell and called the process upstart.
<maxwellian> phillw: Me too. :)  But I think invalid is better for those bugs, since they are not bugs.  You can look into the "Convert to a question" option, it might be useful to have this kind of thing as an answered question.  But I don't know anything about that.
<Darxus> init is the program which ran the scripts from the /etc/rc* directories.  It's just the one program the kernel runs once it finishes loading.
<maxwellian> Darxus: Right, I've heard of init, and I know a bit about the rc directories and runtime levels.
<Darxus> maxwellian: Yeah they're gone now :(
<maxwellian> Darxus: "Now" meaning...10.04?
<maxwellian> I'm still on 9.10
<Darxus> Not sure when it changed.
<yofel> Darxus: the init script is now in /etc/init and it's called gdm.conf
<yofel> Darxus: and the app that ran /etc/rc.Xd was init from sys-v-init, we use upstart now
<Darxus> yofel: Oh, that doesn't look too bad :P
<maxwellian> Darxus: Glad you like it, that's encouraging. :)
<yofel> upstart init scripts have a configuration part and the actual script that's being run, proper way to handle them is usually 'sudo service xy restart/start/stop/...'
<Darxus> I guess the wpa_supplicant has more involved interaction with dbus, which looked messy.
<maxwellian> yofel: Thanks, I'll have to look into this upstart business.
<maxwellian> Darxus: The problem may actually be in gnome-session, not gdm...only from what I've read.
 * kermiac waves at miss piggy
<kermiac> howdy zack
<kermiac> oops, wrong chan
 * maxwellian smirks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-09
<ddecator> kermiac: ha
 * kermiac waves at Dray... I'm still waking up hehe
 * ddecator waves at Mitch
<maxwellian> Darxus: So what do you think, do you have time to look into this further?
<bbordwell> Hello, I have a bug with update-manager that causes xorg to use 100% cpu usage for minutes at a time, but I am unfamiliar with triaging update-manager or xorg. Does anyone have any ideas on how I could provide helpful information?
<bbordwell> I will be right back I have to restart my computer
<Takyoji> Anyone heard of an issue of the pointer going hidden in 10.04?
<Takyoji> Also, what would be the appropriate logs to file for a bug report?
<Takyoji> Considering it seems X11-related, last time I remedied the issue by having to reset the cursor theme system-wide, yet the issue is back again..
<trinikrono> ddecator: ping
<ddecator> trinikrono: pong
<bbordwell> Is anyone here experienced in triaging update-manager bugs?
<bbordwell> mvo, can you help me with an update-manager bug?
<mvo> bbordwell: hey, sorry for the delay. yeah, I can help with that
<bbordwell> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/595845
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595845 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "During "Building data structures" when starting the update-manager Xorg takes up 100% cpu (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> I have no idea how to debug problems with update-manager though
<mvo> bbordwell: that is a interessting one - can you reproduce it?
<bbordwell> mvo, yep on my maverick install
<mvo> bbordwell: nice! that is a great first step
<mvo> bbordwell: could you please do "bzr get lp:update-manager" ? I will add a little bit of code and we can see if the problem goes away then
<bbordwell> mvo, I am going to boot into my maverick install realy quick.
<bbordwell> brb
<bbordwell> mvo, alright I am back, could you please resend that last message?
<mvo> bbordwell: could you please do "bzr get lp:update-manager" ? I will add a little bit of code and we can see if the problem goes away then
<bbordwell> It says fetching revisions....
<bbordwell> ahh done
<bbordwell> mvo, ^
<mvo> bbordwell: ok, now cd into update-manager and run bzr pull
<mvo> bbordwell: I'm pushing some new code now, but its not yet on the server
<mvo> bbordwell: but once its there you can run "PYTHONPATH=. ./update-manager"
<mvo> bbordwell: now its there, rev 1867
<bbordwell> says now on revision 1866
<mvo> bbordwell: please run the bzr pull again, probably a little bit of lack on the server :)
<bbordwell> mvo, 1867
<mvo> cool, please run that and let me know if it helps
<bbordwell> just run update-manager, no compiling or anything?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> PYTHONPATH=. ./update-manager
<mvo> that should be enough
<bbordwell> mvo, well it made building dependency tree much faster but I still got about 1 min of 100% cpu usage on building data structures
<bbordwell> (before it took 8 min to build dependency tree, now about 15 sec)
<mvo> bbordwell: ok, how much items is it displaying for you?
<mvo> bbordwell: 8min? *jesus*
<mvo> bbordwell: so that looks like a good improvment :)
<mvo> bbordwell: what graphic driver is this?
<bbordwell> novuea
<bbordwell> items? you mean updates?
<mvo> yes, sorry. how big is the list?
<bbordwell> empty
<mvo> oh, ok
<bbordwell> Just from starting it up, not checking for updates
<bbordwell> though it does the same thing after i check
 * \vish wonders if this issue is the same as Bug #355355
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355355 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Update Manager causes high Xorg CPU usage when checking for updates (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 31)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355355
<\vish> but the package was changed since the user mentioned it was synaptic.. maybe its the "progress bars" causing the havoc
<bbordwell> \vish, synaptic works fine for me
<\vish> oh well..
<bbordwell> also command line and software center work fine.
<mvo> \vish: I think its something with the progressbar being called to often
<mvo> \vish: at lesat part of the problem
<\vish> yeah , i notice similar spike in CPU with the progress bars in firefox when using tabplus
<bbordwell> mvo, on building data structures the progress bar is all the way full, if it is not moving is it still calling it?
<mvo> bbordwell: I just commited some profiling code, could you please pull (r1868) and run it again? it should print some timing stats
<bbordwell> mvo, If its relavent this is on an intel e5200 (2.50ghz dual core 2mb cache)
<mvo> bbordwell: I commited another performance fix, it will not affect you because your list is empty, but it helped my system a great deal
<bbordwell> initCache: 301.428235054
<bbordwell> UpdateList: 0.0381588935852
<bbordwell> saveDistUpgrade: 0.201518058777
<bbordwell> list.update(): 0.956443071365
<mvo> bbordwell: thanks! (and thanks for the cpu info, the important bit of me is that its pretty modern)
<bbordwell> mvo, I am afraid you are going to lose me soon I have to go to work but i should have about 10 more min.
<mvo> bbordwell: that helps, so the initCache is the culprit, I send you more update and then we can continue anytime you want :)
<mvo> bbordwell: I'm usually around in irc at european hours
<mvo> bbordwell: r1870 is comming
<bbordwell> well I may be back in around 5 hours I will check to see if you are around. Otherwise my launchpad Id is ~benbordwell so feel free to send me an email I will do what I can to help
<bbordwell> bye
<mvo> thanks bbordwell, I think the original bug that Xorg takes too much cpu is worked around now
<mvo> bbordwell: bye
<BUGabundo_remote> morning, spiders
<trinikrono> chilicuil: ping
<chilicuil> trinikrono: pong
<trinikrono> chilicuil: did you install qa-tools package?
<chilicuil> yep, trinikrono why?
<trinikrono> are you just not closing bugs for the hugday then
<chilicuil> I'm trying to help in the hug day, as a first step to become more involved with ubuntu, trinikrono
<trinikrono> do you use hugday close ######
<trinikrono> after you hugged the bug
<chilicuil> yep trinikrono
<trinikrono> do we have anyone that deals with kernel bugs online
<BUGabundo_remote> trinikrono: the kernel team? try #ubuntu-kernel
<OwaisL>  hey, I'm working on this gmail notifier with support for multiple accounts. I am facing a problem  I'm opening Gmail in the browser using python's webbrowser module and gmail logs in the user automatically based on previous/current session....desired behavior is that Gmail for the notified account should open....so i need a way to logout of gmail, then login to the desired account all inside the browser...any ideas?
<chilicuil> hi, I'm still trying to triage for the hug day, I wonder if I can assign the bug #368551 to the initramfs-tools package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 368551 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 does not run vgchange before mounting filesystems (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368551
<chilicuil> marking a bug as "fix releases" is the same as closing the bug?, I'm trying to close the bug #371012
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 371012 in ubuntu "Unable to lock screen using Ctrl+Alt+l if "Show pointer when Ctrl is pressed" option enabled (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371012
<^arky^> hi mvo
<^arky^> what is upstream of emacs-snapshot package?
<chilicuil> ^arky^: not sure, but I think it could be http://emacs.orebokech.com/
<^arky^> chilicuil, thx let me check that out
<chilicuil> ^arky^: np :)
<chilicuil> I've found that some of the bugs listed by $ hugday list --filter open $ should be closed, can I close them even if I didn't triaged them?
<chilicuil> since using $ hugday close #### $ would "close" that bugs giving unfairly the credit to me, I think I'm gonna go to modify the wiki directly...
<chilicuil> do you think I should assign the bug #601036 to the kwin package?, it's a mixup between an incomplete report (in my own opinion) and a support request, should I convert it to a question instead?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601036 in ubuntu " Compositing problems on each login! (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601036
<micahg> vish: you know chromium is supposed to be part of the default netbook install, right?
<vish> micahg: yup
<micahg> vish: so why did you say chromium isn't part of the default install?
<vish> micahg: "desktop".
<vish> hmm , did i miss that word.. baH!
<vish> micahg: btw , i wanted to ask you why is firefox description in SC odd , in list view the name "firefox" is below
<vish> and doesnt have the icon
<micahg> vish: I don't know what you mean
<vish> micahg: search "firefox" in software center
<micahg> oh, it seems like the description and name are switched :(
<vish> yeah :s
<micahg> vish: can you check in Maverick to see if it's fixed?
<vish> micahg: i'm on lucid too , will check in VM
<vish> micahg: yup , seems fixed in Maverick , but the description is different from Lucid mentions packagin bits
<vish> rather branding bits
<vish> micahg: can we get Bug 602820 fixed? improve the description for firefox? or is that not allowed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602820 in hundredpapercuts "firefox description in software center is geek and not at all complete (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602820
<micahg> vish: that's not firefox though, it's the branding
<vish> micahg: hmm. but seems to show up first when we search for "firefox" , which is the firefox one?
<micahg> vish: firefox
<vish> even searching for "abrowser" , shows only firefox
<micahg> vish: I get abrowser when I search for abrowser
<vish> micahg: oh ! wait it is hidden in M
<vish> micahg: the problem is not solved , the description problem is not solved. , the wrong item is being hidden
<micahg> vish: which problem now?
<vish> hmm , let me get the screenshot
<vish> hehe , SC and its new features! ;p
<vish> micahg: it appears as the browser > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png
<micahg> vish: that's in maverick?
<vish> micahg: but when i click the "technical items" > this shows http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-1.png
<micahg> vish: which package is on top there?
<vish> micahg: by default the technical items are hidden , see just above the SC status bar  "20 other technical items" in  the first screenshot
<vish>  that is the branding one on top
<micahg> vish: k, go ahead and open a firefox task and update the title to show it's the branding that has the issue
<vish> micahg: however ,the browser one shows up only when we select the "technical items" , it has the problem of the reversed deccriptions
<vish> micahg: sure thanks.
<vish> micahg: do you want 2bugs . one for the description switch and one for the branding package showing up?  or both can be dealt in the same?
<micahg> vish: no, I think the branding package should be hidden by default at least for Firefox
<vish> yesh
<om26er> qense, I closed the bugzilla bug then at irc was told to not. and now the decision is "Chat on Google Talk, Facebook, MSN, and many other chat services." is it fine?
<qense> om26er: That is fine with me.
<om26er> qense, and its committed now :)
<qense> good!
<qense> thanks for looking into it
<km0r3> what to do with bugs that were nominated for older releases but never have been triage, like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/360743 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 360743 in ubuntu "screen flickering with enabled "Scale In" desktop effect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> km0r3,  may you ask the reporters for reproduction of the issue on Lucid or Maverick?
<pedro_> km0r3, looks like a video driver issue to me, what do you think?
<pedro_> km0r3, the nomination needs to be rejected though, have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<pedro_> km0r3, i can do that for you since it needs special rights (being part of ubuntu-drivers team)
<km0r3> pedro_: Yes, I can ask if it's reproducable on newer releases.
<km0r3> pedro_: I'm not sure. It seems to be hare-specifc, tough
<km0r3> pedro_: I would be grateful if you could reject the nomination :-)
<km0r3> s/hare-specific/hardware-specific
<pedro_> km0r3, ok ill do that for you now
<pedro_> km0r3, right nvidia-XXX
<pedro_> km0r3, also please re assign it to nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 ; if that's reproducible with a newer release it needs to be moved to the current driver package
<pedro_> km0r3, thanks for helping :-)
<km0r3> pedro_: ok, I will re-assign it.
<km0r3> pedro_: Oh no, thanks to you pedro_ for helping! :-)
<ogra> pedro_, could you do the arm team a favor and approve Tobin Davis for bug-control ?
<ogra> he is our main QA guy but cant triage our bugs
<ogra> i think he applied for ubuntu-bugcontrol quite a while ago
<ogra> or bdmurray ^^^
<hggdh> ogra: LP id?
<ogra> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gruemaster
<hggdh> ogra: looking at it now
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> would reduce the worload on other team members a lot
<ogra> *workload
<ogra> since he always needs to ping us for adjusting status etc
<pedro_> ogra, added , thanks for ping us
<pedro_> hggdh, beat you! :-P
<ogra> pedro_, thanks a lot
<hggdh> pedro_: quickest draw on the west ;-)
 * ogra hugs pedro_ and hggdh 
 * pedro_ hugs ogra 
<hggdh> ogra: our pleasure, sir
<ogra> :)
<hggdh> pedro_: wouldn't it be a good idea to add ubuntu-mobile-dev to -control (as we have core-devs)?
<pedro_> hggdh, not sure on adding teams to the bugcontrol would be good
<pedro_> though the team is not big and there's only one person there which is not member of the bugcontrol
<hggdh> pedro_: yes, and they are, sort of, core devs also
<pedro_> well two actually
<vish> pedro_: hi , did the meeting reminder go to the BC list as well? some mentors might be only on BC list
<pedro_> vish, ooops
<vish> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> vish, sending it now, thanks for the reminder
<pedro_> hggdh, right
<pedro_> vish, done
<vish> ty
<pedro_> yw
<hggdh> pedro_: but, anyway: we would have to have an agreement here, and then contact them and ask about it
<pedro_> hggdh, is there any policy for becoming part of that team or you need to be a canonical employee?
<pedro_> if there's a clear policy about it, i guess i'm ok
<pedro_> like for core-devs
<hggdh> pedro_: I am not aware of any hard policy, unfortunately. This is why I raised it to you in the first place ;-)
<pedro_> otherwise i'd prefer them to apply to the ubuntu bugcontrol team like everybody else
<hggdh> but this is a new team, and I am not sure we ever thought about this type of scenario before
<pedro_> hggdh, ah well i don't know about that :-P
<pedro_> we can always ask though and then take a decision about it
<hggdh> pedro_: let's leave it aside for a while, then. We could discuss (perhaps offline) it on the sprint
<pedro_> hggdh, sounds good ;-)
<nigelb> pedro_: poke?
<nigelb> can you give me the last if bug squad pages that talk about patches?
<nigelb> I want to add information about patch review if those pages turn up
<nigelb> s/last/list
<nigelb> and if I can make it I'll probably bring it up at the meeting too :)
<yofel> the main one should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Patches
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> I love dholbach - he already got to them :)
<yofel> heh
<yofel> asking again as #launchpad seems asleep: can someone else check if they see the comment from 'lau' on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/283168 ? It isn't shown on the main page but only in the full activity log here.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 283168 in ubuntu "gfloppy write permission denied with external usb floppy (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Low,Incomplete]
<pedro_> yofel, i don't see anything from 'lau' there
<yofel> in the activity log I get:
<yofel> 2009-02-21 14:20:31  	lau (lbives: 0)  	None: status  	New  	Incomplete
<yofel> 2009-02-21 14:20:31  	lau (lbives: 0)  	None: statusexplanation  	you also get the issue using the command line tools so the issue is not a gnome-utils one
<yofel> I was irritated first as the discussion had a hole somehow
<pedro_> is "Mohamed Amine IL Idrissi" around ?
<pedro_> yofel, yeap , the message didn't make it to the bug report ui...
 * yofel goes digging through malone bugs...
<hggdh> pedro_, bdmurray: can you please review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl and correct/reprimand me as needed?
<ddecator> hggdh: <<#Generic-reqs>> isn't supposed to be visible i'm guessing?
<hggdh> darn!
<ddecator> :)
<hggdh> good catch, ddecator, thank you
<nigelb> hggdh: whats goin on?
<hggdh> nigelb: we are adjusting membership to bug-control to accept teams
<nigelb> hggdh: Oh
<nigelb> hggdh: thats nice
<nigelb> that way development teams can have access immediately
<nigelb> hggdh: one smalll change made :)
<hggdh> nigelb: thanks
<vish>  " Requirement 4 can be waived if you are an upstream developer / bug triager or if an Ubuntu developer vouches for you and your ability to triage bug reports. "
<vish> hggdh: is that or if , or and if?
<vish> " triager or if an "
<vish> " if an Ubuntu developer vouches for you and your ability to triage bug reports" could just mean anyone can vouch one in if they are a U-developer
<hggdh> vish: missing a comma
<vish> hggdh: oh , didnt know that U-developers can just vouch for BC members , cool!
<nhandler> Might be worth defining what an Ubuntu developer is (probably a member of ~ubuntu-dev)
<nigelb> Just link ubuntu developer to the launchpad team page
<bdmurray> nigelb: I'm not certain what you are trying to link to at UbuntuBugControl but it isn't working
<nigelb> bdmurray: I'm try it to not be a link
<nigelb> and it is working
<nigelb> bdmurray: also new subscription script seems to be a bit agressive.  I'll give you specifics in a mail soon
<bdmurray> nigelb: okay in the other parts of the page I had used the term "Ubuntu Bug Control" to avoid any confusion.
<nigelb> ah, thats why it happened only once!
<bdmurray> nigelb: the new subscription script isn't doing anything afaik
<nigelb> I get 2 sets of mails
<nigelb> I'm guessing one set is the new one
<bdmurray> in your email please include the full email, including headers, for each message
<nigelb> ok, will do
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you for the revision
<bdmurray> hggdh: thank you for writing it ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-10
<stlsaint> ddecator: hola senor
<stlsaint> kermiac: morning
<ddecator> stlsaint: salut :)
<kermiac> morning stlsaint, ddecator & anyone else in here :)
<ddecator> kermiac: morning? isn't it afternoon for you?
<stlsaint> alright im prolly going to flood you guys with questions as im reading more into triage guide!
<ddecator> that's what the channel is for :)
<Damascene> is there any known bug with tif image increased size while rotating?
<Damascene> against wish package should I report it?
<Damascene> any one can confirm this bug? bug 603901
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603901 in eog (Ubuntu) "tif image size increases massively after rotating (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603901
<Damascene> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51666860/Page0001.tif , a file to test
<vish> Damascene: same here... but i wonder if that is a bug or a question..
<vish> Damascene: how did you get the tiff image?
<vish> looks like it was edited in gimp
<Damascene> I got it from photo copy machine
<Damascene> no
<vish> cool
<Damascene> directly from photo copy machine from it's share folder
<vish> Damascene: thought it was gimp since it is named screenshot ;)
<Damascene> oh sorry
<Damascene> that was a mistake :)
<vish> Damascene: also was it edited? or just a blank image?
<Damascene> there was other company images but I thought it's better to copy a blank page
<Damascene> no editing at all
<vish> hmm... Damascene either way , that would be an upstream question.. not something that is changed in ubuntu
<Damascene> maybe but it always seemed more lovely to report in launchpad :)
<vish> yup :)
<Damascene> I've to go for now, bye
<vish> bye
<^arky^> hi all
<nigelb> w00t user days in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
 * nigelb is very excited
<^arky^> software-center polkit multiple login requests bug fixed?
<om26er> vish, bug 592673 fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592673 in shotwell (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Buttons in Crop bar , switch position for Custom Crop option (affects: 1) (heat: 126)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592673
<vish> om26er: will check
<BlackZ> om26er: yeah, seems fixed upstream
<^arky^> hi virtuald
<^arky^> hi vish
<virtuald> y helo thar
<vish> ^arky^:  hi
<^arky^> vish, is a papercut related to trash removal on removeable media
<om26er> BlackZ, actually the upstream bug seems closed 3months ago.
<BlackZ> om26er: right
<vish> om26er: fixed
<vish> om26er: closed the bug as well
<BlackZ> om26er: maybe we have not the patch from upstream in ubuntu ?
<BlackZ> (if you can still reproduce it in ubuntu)
<om26er> BlackZ, na I was just playing with bugs ;)
<vish> ^arky^: iirc there is a bug for that.. let me find it.. are you working on it?
<om26er> vish, cool
<BlackZ> if it's fixed in ubuntu I think the bug status should be "Fix released"
<BlackZ> (for the ubuntu package)
<^arky^> vish, I'm looking into a11y issues of software-center now
<vish> sweet!
<^arky^> vish, you are with papercuts right
<vish> yup
<vish> ^arky^: Bug #448051 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 448051 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "The trash is not emptied anymore in Karmic when ejecting removable devices (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448051
<^arky^> vish, checking
<vish> hmm , your irc nick is certainly tough ;)
<^arky^> vish, I haven't lost my wings
<^arky^> vish, thanks for looking it up
<vish> np
<BUGabundo> bRoas tardes!
<njin> Hello everybody.
<njin> I have installed Xubunrtu amd64 20100710, but when i resume from screensaver it don't prompt me the password but access direcly.
<njin> Against wich package i have to report the bug ?  xscreensaver or other?
<njin> thanks
<vish> njin: you can select the option from System> Preferences> Screensaver
<vish> oops! you are on Xubuntu..
<vish> nvm me then ..
<phillw> hi, how do I change a bug from new to confirmed?
<phillw> also mark it as triaged, as it is known & being worked on.
<phillw> ignore that - I found it :-)
<nigelb> phillw: triaged is not when its being worked on
<nigelb> !bugstatus | phillw
<ubot2> phillw: You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<phillw> I'm just going to check with julien to see if they are okay with it being allocated to them, as they are the person who creates the lubuntu iso's
<nigelb> kermiac: poke?
<nigelb> oh, he'll be asleep
<mandara> can I add a watch in Launchpad to connect with http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com issue tracker?
<nigelb> mandara: hold on, checking
<mandara> k
<nigelb> mandara: sorry, not yet.  https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers doesn't list it
<mandara> nigelb, ok thanx!
<jcastro> mandara: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/157488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 157488 in malone "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 71)" [Low,Triaged]
<nigelb> jcastro: ha
<mandara> thnx jcastro, subscribed :)
<devildante> Hi
<devildante> Can someone please triage bug 603974?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603974 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager should have check boxes to enable/disable all the updates under each section (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603974
<devildante> as importance wishlist
<nigelb> devildante: done
<abhi_nav> anyone give me a hand learning bug triage?
<ddecator> abhi_nav: you can request a mentor :)
<abhi_nav> ddecator, where?
<ddecator> abhi_nav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<abhi_nav> ddecator, thanks
<ddecator> abhi_nav: see "How to request a mentor" :)
<abhi_nav> ddecator, yah
<abhi_nav> ddecator, requestiong menotr means contacting that teams owner or joing that team?
<abhi_nav> I guess both are different.
<ddecator> abhi_nav: requesting to join the team. the admins of the team will then contact you
<abhi_nav> ddecator, ok. I sent now
<abhi_nav> ddecator, now whome to contact to approve membership?
<ddecator> abhi_nav: the admins of the mentorship team will see your request, look into who would be a suitable mentor, and they will contact you and approve your membership once they can find a mentor for you
<abhi_nav> ddecator, ok thank you for this. :)
<ddecator> abhi_nav: no problem :)
<abhi_nav> ddecator, can you tell me that now I am a member of ubuntu bugsquad so I can only process ubuntu os bug or I can process other bug on launchpad e.g. stellarium?
<ddecator> abhi_nav: the bugsquad only deals with ubuntu packages in regards to triage. we also forward bugs upstream if we have to, but we don't change the status or importance of non-ubuntu bugs on launchpad
<abhi_nav> ddecator, by the word 'we dont' you means, 'we cant' or 'we should not'?
<ddecator> abhi_nav: i'm not sure if we actually can or not, but we definitely should not
<abhi_nav> ddecator, ok.
<trinikrono> once stellarium is a ubuntu package :D
<trinikrono> hey ddecator
<abhi_nav> I like stellarium
<abhi_nav> I need to update some important info to it
<trinikrono> you mean the package that is installed from apt-get install stellarium?
<abhi_nav> trinikrono, http://www.stellarium.org/
<trinikrono> i used it already
<abhi_nav> good.
<abhi_nav> trinikrono, its very useful.
<trinikrono> if you are a spaceman :D
<abhi_nav> trinikrono, I am a student.
<abhi_nav> trinikrono, I like stars and galxy and planets. I like to wath them. :)
<trinikrono> but yes stellarium is a ubuntu package
<abhi_nav> trinikrono, I see
<trinikrono> if you do rmadison stellarium it comes up
<abhi_nav> trinikrono, what is rmadison>
<abhi_nav> ?
<trinikrono> thats what we use to check which version of the package is in the ubuntu repos
<abhi_nav> trinikrono, is it a command to execute in terminal?
<trinikrono> yes
<abhi_nav> hmm
<trinikrono> ddecator: i think bug 601441 is definately a bug is xorg
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601441 in ubuntu "Running Firefox crashes X (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601441
<trinikrono> i am seeing hits with the reporters chipset in google
<trinikrono> filed against x
<atrus> trinikrono: so... to be clear, stellarium is in ubuntu... it's just in universe, which you may not have activated.
<trinikrono> well he is  a space man so most likey he has universe activated anyways :)
<trinikrono> anyone from x-swat
<trinikrono> or deals with x related bugs?
<vish> trinikrono: they hang out in  #ubuntu-x
<DrKenobi> Hi! A bug I sent upstream was marked as duplicate. Should i change the bug watch? add a new one? or just leave it?
<BUGabundo> depends on upstream
<DrKenobi> depends on what?
<yofel> DrKenobi: which bug? (and I usually switch the bug watch)
<DrKenobi> Yofel: Bug #393720
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 393720 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "To hide files/directories is complex (affects: 2) (heat: 19)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393720
<ddecator> trinikrono: yah, i had a feeling :)
<yofel> er... I didn't even know you could do that in nautilus...
<yofel> and I would switch the bug watch, one click less for everyone that wants to look it up
<DrKenobi> yofel, ok thank you! i'll change it!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-11
<hggdh> ddecator: support added in your wiki. Also, please do ping me when you are to be interviewed by the board
<ddecator> hggdh: tyvm, i just got the email, and i will definitely ping you :)
<duanedesign> hggdh: i got an email my bug control membership was going to expire. I would like to get my membership renewed.
<BUGabundo> duanedesign: doesn't it give you a link to renew?
<duanedesign> BUGabundo: no. It says "To prevent this membership from expiring, you should get in touch
<duanedesign> with one of the team's administrators:
<BUGabundo> aahh
<duanedesign> thanks though :)
<yofel> you get that link only for public teams, BC requires admin approval
<hggdh> duanedesign: will do
<duanedesign> hggdh: thank you \o/
<hggdh> ddecator: my pleasure, keep on, sir
<hggdh> duanedesign: done
<duanedesign> woot, thank you much
<Takyoji> Would anyone be willing to assist me with reporting a bug that's most likely relevant to X11, which makes the system nearly unuseable, whereas you can't even get to a virtual terminal, because the screen goes black and flashes this display on a 1 second interval: http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/takyoji/IMG_0507.jpg
<Takyoji> which either happens after so many minutes that the system is on, or if you try previewing any complex screensavers.
<Takyoji> It's NEVER occurred in any prior versions of Ubuntu at all; and I recently upgraded the system to 10.04
<Takyoji> Therefore, what logs would be most suitable for disclosing in a bug report?
<micahg> Takyoji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<Takyoji> For 'ubuntu-bug xorg', can I still perform that command after the system has been restarted?
<Takyoji> (considering I can't get into a virtual terminal (via, Ctrl+Alt+F# key) or anything at all)
<micahg> Takyoji: idk, you can definitely start that day
<micahg> *way
<giantpune> hi, i have a little bug in ubuntu 10.0.4.  is this the correct place to report it?
<micahg> giantpune: ubuntu-bug package <--- we can help you figure out which package if necessary
<giantpune> this one should be easy to track down.  i just tried to enable the "extra" desktop visual effects.  it said it had to install the nvidia driver to enable them.  while installing the driver, there is a progress window that pops up and the name of the progress window is still the default "untitled window"
<micahg> giantpune: xprop | grep CLASS should tell you which program
<giantpune> ill run that in a sec.  it is pestering me to restart right now
<abhi_nav> hello
<abhi_nav> anyone free to guide me filing a bug?
<micahg> abhi_nav: sure
<abhi_nav> micahg, I have launchdpad account. bug is 50% of the time when i start my computer all windows's TITLE bar is not there. title bar the one where min,max,and close button are. so i need to agin logout and login. this start to hapend after installing carodock. i need to open it with -c optioons if i run it with -o option then all title bars are gone and lots of graphics problem
<micahg> abhi_nav: ubuntu-bug cairo-dock?
<abhi_nav> micahg, means? I need to know how to and where to file this bug?
<micahg> abhi_nav: we file bugs with ubuntu-bug PKGNAME
<abhi_nav> micahg, yes yes i just run the program. but it give error that the problem cannot be reported. this is nota geniune ubuntu package
<micahg> abhi_nav: then Ubuntu isn't the right place to report it
<abhi_nav> micahg, ok. then what should i do?
<micahg> abhi_nav: are you running a PPA version of cairo-dock?
<abhi_nav> micahg, i per I remember I think I downloded its .deb
<abhi_nav> micahg, or may be yes ppa
<abhi_nav> micahg, I went to their web site that I remember for sure.
<micahg> abhi_nav: take a look here: https://edge.launchpad.net/cairo-dock
<abhi_nav> micahg, ok
<abhi_nav> micahg, I went here: http://www.glx-dock.org/
<abhi_nav> micahg, I am reporting bug now on launchpad.
<Takyoji> micahg: Thank you for your assistance, the bug has been reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/604192
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604192 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Screen goes blank and flashes vertical stripes on 1s interval (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> Takyoji: no problem
<Takyoji> Is it still possible to find mentorship for triaging bugs?
<micahg> Takyoji: sure, have you signed up yet?
<Takyoji> Via the mailing list?
<micahg> Takyoji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<Takyoji> ahh, alright; again, thank you.
<kermiac> nigelb: you poked me? (a bit over 16hrs ago)
<nigelb> kermiac: well don't mind.
<nigelb> I was looking for an instructor for uud, but did get hold of someone
<kermiac> nigelb: ok mate :) I just got home from an outing with the family. Glad you got it sorted mate
<nigelb> kermiac: heh :)
<abhi_nav> micahg, when i run cairo-dock -l degub that goes into infinite loop. also if i do ctrl c and stop it but then i cant show all the lines from starting. is there any way to redirect all its output to any debug.txt file?
<micahg> abhi_nav: should that be debug?
<micahg> abhi_nav: add 2>&1 | tee debug.txt
<abhi_nav> micahg, yes they told on their launchpad page
<abhi_nav> ok
<abhi_nav> micahg, 'add' command not found
<micahg> abhi_nav: not 'add', I meant add the rest of that to your command :)
<abhi_nav> micahg, you mean cairo-dock -l 2>&1 | tee debug.txt
<abhi_nav> ??
<micahg> do you need the for degub in there?
<abhi_nav> micahg, yes
<micahg> *s/for/word
<abhi_nav> micahg, they told me to add debug.txt
<micahg> abhi_nav: is the flag -l or -ldegub?
<abhi_nav> micahg, or should i just file witout debut.txt?
<micahg> -l degub
<abhi_nav> -l debug
<micahg> cairo-dock -l debug 2>&1 | tee debug.txt
<abhi_nav> micahg, hey sorry. it was my mistake correct commadn is:   cairo-dock -l debug > debug.txt then i need to stop it with ctrl c and now i am uploading it. :)
<micahg> abhi_nav: that works too  if all the output is to STDOUT
<abhi_nav> micahg, ok
<abhi_nav> micahg, there is new bug in launchpad. i cannot double click in that debug.txt? it forcefully takes me to anyother random folder and forces me to open any file there but not debug.txt its in /home/abhijit
<micahg> abhi_nav: I don't understand
<abhi_nav> micahg, for that i need to shift debug.txt from /home/abhijit to /home/abhijit/Document then only i uploaded
<micahg> abhi_nav: no, you shouldn't have to do that
<abhi_nav> micahg, now bug successfully filed.
<micahg> abhi_nav: just navigate to the folder w/the file
<abhi_nav> micahg, but need to just now
<abhi_nav> micahg, it was not allowing me to clck on debu.txt
<micahg> abhi_nav: what browser?
<abhi_nav> micahg, ok. now the bug is new by default thould i change it to something else?
<abhi_nav> micahg, firefox
<micahg> abhi_nav: what version?
<abhi_nav> micahg, 3.6.6
<abhi_nav> micahg, this is bug number: 604204
<micahg> abhi_nav: is this bug 558674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 558674 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Open file dialog malfunctions in lucid (affects: 10) (heat: 85)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558674
<abhi_nav> micahg, no no it is 604204
<micahg> abhi_nav: not the one you filed, the one you were experiencing when clicking the file
<abhi_nav> micahg, yes yes yes exactly
<abhi_nav> micahg, this bug affects me
<micahg> abhi_nav: ok, you can mark it as such in launchpad
<abhi_nav> micahg, yes I marked. now tell me what to do with status of the bug i file? should i change it?
<micahg> abhi_nav: no, why?
<abhi_nav> micahg, its status is new. should i change it to confirm etc?
<micahg> abhi_nav: no
<abhi_nav> micahg, ok. thanks
<abhi_nav> micahg, did you all get the email for the bug i filed? or it is jut i got the email?
<micahg> abhi_nav: jshould be just you
<abhi_nav> micahg, ohh ok
<Takyoji> So for contacting the bugsquad mentorship group, I have to contact the group owner?
<Takyoji> (since that's the only option that I can find on the page)
 * Takyoji pokes micahg, wondering if they're still active at the moment
<micahg> Takyoji: did you read the page I gave you?
<Takyoji> Yes, I read the page.
<Takyoji> "Finally, request membership on the bugsquad-mentorship group on Launchpad"
<micahg> Takyoji: on the page, you just click join
<ddecator> Takyoji: click "Join this team"
<Takyoji> So simply joining the Launchpad group is sufficient, or do I still have to contact the owner, or?
<micahg> Takyoji: no, it requests membership, still needs to be approved
<Takyoji> Because the wording on the wiki about that step is a bit vague.
<ddecator> Takyoji: the admins will receive an email when you attempt to join (your membership needs to be approved)
<Takyoji> ahh, alright. Someone should rephrase the wiki accordingly then, to imply clicking "Join the team" to 'send a request' to the team.
<micahg> ddecator: maybe link request membership to the launchpad docs on how to join a team
<ddecator> Takyoji: someone else was confused about that earlier as well, so we will soon
<Takyoji> (just so future others don't get confused)
<ddecator> micahg: oh, that could work..
<Takyoji> and just to make sure, I'm simply asking for mentorship, rather than becoming a mentor [yet]
<ddecator> Takyoji: right :)
 * Takyoji leaves for the night
<old-804lts> hi, i am having some problems with 8.04lts after an update, is this the right place to ask ?
<micahg> old-804lts: support is in #ubuntu, we can help you file a bug
<micahg> old-804lts: which update?
<old-804lts> i was over at #ubuntu but its kind of crowded currently. i just ran the update manager and all kinds of problems resulted.
<old-804lts> how do i file a bug ?
<micahg> old-804lts: depends on what's wrong
<old-804lts> Ok, my system is 8.04lts. after running the update manager recently, various things dont work no more. most importantly, the gui crashes -partially- meaning when i try to log off and the logoff screen is supposed to come up, the icon-bar on top of the screen and also on the bottom vanish. i can still to alt-tab to check on already running programs but thats it. shutdown only possible by powerbutton.
<micahg> old-804lts: you can take a look at this debugging X page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging, but someone in #support might be familiar with the issue if it's due to an upgrade
<micahg> old-804lts: oops
<micahg> old-804lts: I meant #ubuntu, not #support
 * micahg really needs to go to sleep
<old-804lts> micahg: lol. thank you. i'll try that. goodnight !
<micahg> old-804lts: good luck
<old-804lts> thnx. bye
<BUGabundo> morning
<abhi_nav> Matthieu Baerts?
<^arky^> Can anyone find a solution for bug 64383
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 64383 in file-roller (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "UDF not properly recognised (affects: 5) (heat: 36)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64383
<vish> abhi_nav: he will be available in #cairo-dock
<vish> abhi_nav: mattbe is his nick
<abhi_nav> vish, oh yah thanks
<^arky^> hi vish, howz the week going so far
<^arky^> usb-creator broken anyone reproduce this bug 604271
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604271 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "frontend.py: No source selected. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604271
<vish> abhi_nav: and also , asking the question in full form will help you get quicker ans ;)
<vish> ^arky^: stilll sleepy :D
<abhi_nav> vish, ok :)
<^arky^> vish, must be a great weekend then !
<devildante> can someone help me debug bug 604090?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604090 in linux (Ubuntu) "Packard Bell Easynote doesn't boot with Ubuntu 10.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604090
<penguin42> devildante: What do you actually see on screen?
<devildante> penguin42: Actually, I'm not the one to have this bug. I just wanted some advice on how to gather information when boot fails.
<penguin42> devildante: I wonder if he's hitting bug 566379
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 566379 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[i855] X doesn't start with kernel 2.6.32-21 unless passing i915.modeset=1 (affects: 48) (dups: 10) (heat: 271)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566379
<devildante> i'll ask him if it works
 * penguin42 actually needs to update my dads laptop from 8.04 and I think it has the same chipset
<micahg> penguin42: keep in mind, hardy upgrades aren't enabled by default until the .1 release
<penguin42> micahg: Oh, I hadn't realised that - when is .1 due?
<micahg> penguin42: July 29
<penguin42> micahg: Is this a case of actually expecting things to break or it just being a gap to give people a chance to test it?
<micahg> penguin42: idk, probably a bit of both I would think
 * penguin42 might just do a reinstall on his laptop; It's currently KDE 3.x and I doubt he's going to like KDE4 so I'll probably switch him to Gnome
<micahg> penguin42: I hear Kubuntu 10.04 really rocks
<penguin42> micahg: I don't like KDE4 - but it's a personal thing I guess
<micahg> penguin42: I didn't either, but I haven't looked at it since 4.0 :)
<penguin42> micahg: I give it a chance every so often, probably look at it every 6 months or so for a day
<penguin42> devildante: The other relevant one might be bug 511001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511001 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[i855] Lucid Freeze shortly after X startup (needs KMS blacklist?) (affects: 29) (dups: 1) (heat: 193)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511001
<devildante> penguin42: aren't these two bugs the same?
<devildante> just that it affects different packages?
<penguin42> they seem confusing to me - one seems to say it needs mode setting, the other seems to say it doesn't work with it
<yofel> wasn't modesetting disabled for all 8* cards as it didn't work right?
<yofel> or maybe I'm confusing that with yet another issue
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh I think so, but if you look at one of those bugs it seems to suggest it only worked for him if KMS was enabled which is even odder
<njin> Can someone triage this, it freeze system, for me is not medium but is hight, also present in 20100711.
<njin> Thanks.
<njin> 6039199
<njin> ops 603919
<micahg> njin: bugs are 6 digits at the moment
<njin> :)
<micahg> bug 603919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603919 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 18) (dups: 1) (heat: 94)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603919
<njin> yes
<micahg> njin: I think someone will get to fix it Monday morning
<yofel> that one...
<micahg> yofel: anything you can do or does it need to wait for pitti?
<yofel> the oddest thing about that bug is that everyone seems to have that, just I don't
<yofel> no, I don't have any upload rights for apport, and I don't think it's an apport bug actually
<njin> yofel: You have the last build ?
<yofel> micahg: can you reproduce that? (Open a python shell, run 'import gi' or 'from gi.repository import GObject')
<yofel> njin: yes, I'm running KDE though, but if I try to reproduce that bug.. I can't
<micahg> yofel: I'm on Lucid, the bug's on maverick IIRC
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> it is
 * micahg can fire up test drive
<njin> It is present in Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<yofel> yeah, it's some pygtk issue I think. Well, gi is part of python-gobject now
<micahg> 1hr till the ISO d/ls
<yofel> well, someone will take care of it tomorrow anyway, it seems to be frequent enough
<yofel> oh btw, if someone wants to use/test it: simple script to set a bug status to expired on LP: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts/files (DON'T use the experimental one)
<vish> micahg: hi , the duplicate dictionaries bug can be fixed for maverick?
<micahg> vish: yeah, it will be, I need to file bugs for the remaining duplicates
<vish> micahg: awesome!
<abhi_nav> vish, you are from which city?
<vish> abhi_nav: chennai
<abhi_nav> vish, ohh ok :)
<yofel> meh, the retracer thinks that duplicates of bug 603919 are dups of bug 433087 all the time, even though the only thing the crashes have in common is that they are module import failures.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603919 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 34) (dups: 21) (heat: 246)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433087 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 114)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433087
<yofel> micahg: mind to take a look at bug 196493? I'm not sure what to do with that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 196493 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Launch web browser keyboard shortcut loads directory listing for home folder (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196493
<hggdh> yofel: unless I am completely wrong, this is *not* a bug for us -- the OP is using upstream's FF, not one build by us
 * hggdh wonders what the hell he is doing here, during a weekend, and with the World Cup finals to start...
<micahg> hggdh: +1, that seems pretty clear from the upstream bug as well
<yofel> heh
<yofel> ok, I agree too, just wanted to make sure
<hggdh> yofel: please nicely point to the OP that there is nothing we can do here, and close ;-)
<yofel> will do
<hggdh> yofel: BTW, this is probably a WONTFIX
<yofel> hm... I wanted to use Invalid, but won't fix fits the situation better.
 * yofel vanishes to root for the netherlands...
<old-lts> Hi, was here a few hours ago, fixed the problem i had, but would like to file a bug: the update manager installed some updates. afterwards the system behaved erratic, logoff window vanished, programs did not run anymore and so forth. reason was : update manager does not check if there is enough space available on the system.  (ubuntu 8.04LTS)
<yofel> urgh, no space left... that's not easy to check
<yofel> there should be a bug about that somewhere on launchpad I think
<old-lts> yofel: yes, took me some hours to figure out.
<yofel> the general rule is that it's your responsibility to make sure there's enough space left, newer releases notify the user in case there's little space left somewhere
<yofel> something like gentoos sandbox installs would be nice IMO
<old-lts> yofel: ok. when you say newer releases, what version do you mean ?
<yofel> not sure, I think karmic and lucid have it, haven't used gnome in a while, and I disable those as soon as I see them ^^
<old-lts> yofel: hmm. i would have thought that something like this would be put in 8.04LTS too... ok. well. i suppose its a mood point as the new LTS is out, and i will probably move over sometime, too.
<old-lts> yofel: thank you for your time. goodbye
<Nafallo> old-lts: considering it's a feature of newer gnome versions I wouldn't expect it to just appear in an old release.
<old-lts> Nafallo
<Nafallo> hi btw
<old-lts> Nafallo: hi, clicked too fast......  but shouldnt it be fixed in a LTS release ? i understand its not an issue since karmic...
<yofel> it's not really a bug
<yofel> it's your fault if you run out of space, we now help you a bit with that, that's all
<Nafallo> old-lts: I would argue that it shouldn't. changing old releases except for critical bugs and security fixes shouldn't be the focus. with this particular feature it would require backporting a big chunk of changes in a big upstream. there is a new LTS out which has this feature as well.
<old-lts> yofel: just found Bug #95260, marked invalid, probably for the same reason you just mentioned.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 95260 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Not enough free disk space (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95260
<old-lts> Nafallo: yes, i see.
<old-lts> lol does that mean i was faster than the bot ?
<Nafallo> no, that means the bot got triggered by you mentioning the bug :-)
<old-lts> Well thank you both. have a nice day !
<yofel> no, the bot was triggered by the 'bug #XXX' in your message ;)
<yofel> !me
<ubot2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<old-lts> :-)  thanks. bye !
<Nafallo> ooho. ubot2 is here! nice! :-D
 * Nafallo hosts the bot ;-)
<penguin42> Nafallo: Thank you!
<zus> any moentors avaialble  today?
<zus> mentors^^
<micahg> zus: I'm available for occasional questions, but not full fledged mentoring
 * ddecator as well
<zus>  yeah its  sometimes hard to tell when im online for any legnth of time to get things going
<stlsaint> ddecator: ping
<ddecator> stlsaint: pong
<stlsaint> ddecator: do i just keep checking the site to see when i get assigned?
<ddecator> stlsaint: they'll email you. most likely tomorrow (they're usually gone on weekends)
<stlsaint> that sucks :P
<hggdh> well, we *do* like weekends, and we *do* have a life elsewhere ;-)
<hggdh> some of the times, at least
<ddecator> hggdh: i would hope so :p
<stlsaint> hggdh: i wasnt suggesting that everyone should work *all* the time and i was saying it sucks cause i forgot that the weekend had come and i understand people are gone!!
<abhi_nav> !weekend
<ubot2> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<yofel> btw, the soccer world cup final is still going on, so a few more people are absent right now :P
<stlsaint> holy crap i get it! people are gone im not wigging out here! THANKS!
<hggdh> stlsaint: I know :-)
<hggdh> yofel: like mesself, one eye at the game, one eye here
<yofel> +1 :D
 * ddecator is cheering for holland, just not watching the game
<trinikrono> :D
<hggdh> raining yellow cards in the game...
<yofel> well, the german commenter already said at the beginning that this game won't finish with 22 players
<yofel> he was right...
<penguin42> has anyone seen a bug where at the end of installation as it tries to reboot it gets hung with a load of cdrom io errors?
<penguin42> it almost looks like it has a bunch of IO outstanding as it does the eject
<trinikrono> hey guys what packages deals with unounting a volume from gnome
<trinikrono> *unmounting
<stlsaint> trinikrono: i think its in the base utilis...
<stlsaint> mount/unmount
<zus> any mentors avaialbe? (yet/now?)
<micahg> !weekend > zus
<ubot2> zus, please see my private message
<zus> thanks
<zus> ill book mark these pages and try tomorrow then.
<micahg> zus: if you have specific questions, feel free to ask
<hggdh> and we will help
<zus> nothing specific,  just dont know where to begin,  ya know
<zus> and the one page im looking at now, i didnt have a problem,  so i dont know how to adress it and move on.
<hggdh> zus: give us a specific question
<zus> if i try to recreate the bug, and i have no issues, then  do i change the status from new to what? and for response he /she didnt put if he was using 10.04 or anything
<penguin42> zus: If he doesn't have enough information then ask for what's missing and put it as incomplete; just because you can't reproduce it doesn't mean it doesn't exist however
<hggdh> zus: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase -- look at how to triage, Status, etc
<zus> how do i delete a comment from a post i asked a question in the wrong tab,..
<yofel> you can't delete comments
<yofel> not even edit them
<trinikrono> ddecator: bug 517729
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 517729 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Doesn't really work on 1GB drive (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517729
<zus> thats too bad.
 * maxwellian laughs, "xfce4-volumed is taking 50 - 60% cpu constantly after starting Firefox.  Huh??" :)
<maxwellian> You go little go, get you some.
<maxwellian> er, little guy
<zus> sorry had to run afk.
<shadeslayer> hey i see loads of proposed members at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members#proposed , should i apply for membership?
<shadeslayer> or will i be waitlisted like the others till eternity :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: aren't you a dev?
<shadeslayer> micahg: nooooo
 * shadeslayer will apply as soon he thinks he is capable
<shadeslayer> micahg: member yes,dev no
<penguin42> (Does anyone know an apparmour irc channel with any activity, I asked a question on I think the oftc servers 10 hours ago and there hasn't been any other activity at all)
<yofel> shadeslayer: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl for the procedure
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> was already looking at that :)
<hggdh> shadeslayer: applications are usually reviewed in one week. We are considering cleaning up the backlog on applicants, BTW -- most of them are leftovers
<shadeslayer> hggdh: ah ok... was just a bit concerned looking at the sheer number :P
<shadeslayer> hggdh: btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status needs a new entry .. Opinion
<micahg> shadeslayer: not yet, we're not officially using it yet
<shadeslayer> micahg: its not official? ... oh right im using edge
<micahg> shadeslayer: no, it's out there, we're just not using it yet, see discussions on ubuntu-bugsquad and ubuntu-devel-discuss
<shadeslayer> micahg: im following bugsquad ML,there was a discussion about a default reply,but "were not using it yet" .. does that mean its not appropriate to set a bug status to opinion ?
<micahg> shadeslayer: that's a matter of *opinion*
 * micahg ducks
<shadeslayer> agj
<shadeslayer> gah..
<shadeslayer> :P
 * micahg looks up the message
<micahg> shadeslayer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2010-July/002431.html
<shadeslayer> micahg: ok,i just set opinion on bug 579588
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579588 in kubuntu-website "Outdated information on Support page. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579588
<shadeslayer> i think its the classic example of opinion
<micahg> shadeslayer: no, that is not the correct use of it
<shadeslayer> micahg: uh,why? we can still report bugs with ubuntu-bug
<micahg> shadeslayer: but take that up with the Kubuntu people as that's not a project this channel works with
<micahg> shadeslayer: needing details flushed out isn't opinion
<micahg> shadeslayer: I should clarify, the kubuntu website is something this channel doesn't deal with, we love Kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> micahg: i was torn between incomplete and opinion,and opinion seemed a more logical
<shadeslayer> micahg: hehe... im a kubuntu member only :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: well, both processes should probably be described
<micahg> shadeslayer: kubuntu member is an ubuntu member
<shadeslayer> micahg: i know.. infact we get more bonus points in some respects :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: the difference there is that incomplete is incomplete whereas opinion counts as closed
<shadeslayer> ill poke someone on #kubuntu-devel about it
<shadeslayer> yofel: opinion counts as closed? :o
<shadeslayer> i thought opinion == needs a debate
<micahg> shadeslayer: yes, it's a closed state like Invalid, Fix Released, Won't Fix
<hggdh> shadeslayer: Opinion is still in discussion...
<yofel> exactly, it's for when we want to close a bug, but someone else disagrees with that... or something like that...
<hggdh> so I personally am refraining to add it in until a consensus arrives.
<shadeslayer> ok,seems i made a mistake with this bug then :)
<hggdh> shadeslayer: Opinion should be restricted to bugs where we will not fix (whatever the issue is) but the community has string positions, and keep on discussing the issue
<shadeslayer> that seems a good way to describe it
<shadeslayer> hggdh: that we do not consider a issue but the community does
<shadeslayer> hggdh: but.. does that mean the bug can be opened again in the future?
<hggdh> shadeslayer: this is one of the things we want to clarify. I do not see any reason why it could not be reopened, but I would like it to require special access
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-04
<brendand> jibel - i forgot the name of the file that needs to be updated to make firefox-lp-improvements work with firefox 5.0, do you remember?
<jibel> brendand, /usr/share/xul-ext/firefox-lp-improvements/install.rdf
<jibel> brendand, change line 38 to em:maxVersion="5.0.*"
<blkperl> so i think bug 790292 and bug 805572 are duplicates
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 790292 in bind9 (Ubuntu) "package bind9 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 128)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805572 in bind9 (Ubuntu) "package bind9 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805572
<blkperl> actually there a lot of bugs with the same title under bind9
<irc_willynux> blkperl, yes they are duplicate, reported by the same person by the way. Seem like the user had the error twice...
<blkperl> irc_willynux: thanks just wanted to make sure :)
<irc_willynux> if you want you can mark bug 8055... as duplicate of 7902... since the first bug is already being followed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 8055 in xserver-xorg-driver-mga (Ubuntu) "[mga] does not support Matrox Millenium P650 (Parhelia?) (heat: 1)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8055
<blkperl> yep done
<irc_willynux> cool :)
<devildante> hi all
<xnox> Can somebody check that action by chewyTree was correct on bug 805655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805655 in xiphos (Ubuntu) "[Needs Packaging] Sync xiphos 3.1.4-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805655
<xnox> Cause I used requestsync script so I thought it doesn't need renaming/tagging
<xnox> if those tags and naming convention is necessory has that been modified in requestsync? thanks
<micahg> xnox: no, they are not
<micahg> chewyTree: ^^^
<xnox> micahg: thanks
<micahg> chewyTree's probably not seen a sync request yet
<micahg> xnox: and thanks for getting xiphos sorted :)
<xnox> micahg: true =) it is sorted now in debian and in Ubuntu after sync. I have got back to upstream development a little bit and we might get webkit port done soon \0/ and then it will be all dandy ;-)
<xnox> micahg: can't modify the xulrunner removal blueprint, but I guess it will be noticed as it is ;-) one more work item done ;-)
<chewyTree> micahg, Woops. so do i just add the upgrade software version, or is there another tag to use?
<micahg> xnox: I can take care of that, thanks
<micahg> chewyTree: you don't need to modify sync requests at all, the tag is to find upgrades requests that look like bugs, these either have ubuntu-sponsors or ubuntu-archive subscribed and are actionable right away
<chewyTree> micahg, ooo. ok.  let me remove some other tags i put on sync requests
<chewyTree> sorry
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-05
<brendand> got a bug i need to raise about the volume change notification not working properly, anyone have any ideas which package it should go to?
<brendand> is there such a package as indicator-sound?
<brendand> anyone can confirm this bug in Oneiric? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/805857
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805857 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Volume slider in sound applet cannot be dragged easily (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> jibel - that bug is quite annoying, can it be set to high at least? it's a regression from natty
<brendand> if you can confirm it that is
<brendand> actually it probably fits more as a medium
<brendand> strictly speaking
<brendand> but it's annoying me a lot :)
<jibel> brendand, it's already reported. Let me find the dup
<brendand> we should really have a smarter duplicate matching algorithm
<jibel> brendand, bug 804009
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804009 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "clicking on the volume slider closes the SoundMenu (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804009
<jibel> brendand, bug 805822 is also a known issue in Natty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805822 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual partitioning in ubiquity doesn't allow individual changing of mount targets any more (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805822
<jibel> its in the release notes iirc
<brendand> any sign of A2 yet?
<jibel> brendand, we need to validate a fix for lighdm first. but you can smoketest the latest daily builds.
<jibel> brendand, desktop images are on the tracker
<brendand> \o/
<htorque> hey everyone! how can i append an .apport file to an existing bug? couldn't figure that one out from man apport-cli
<brendand> 'apport-collect BUGNUMBER'
<htorque> can't do that, that's sending too much private data :-(
<htorque> i wrote the report to a file and cleaned that, should i just attach it?
<brendand> htorque - bug number?
<htorque> bug 805808 again
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805808 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM slow to connect through WPA2 on boot and after resuming from standby [Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 5300 & 6300] (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805808
<brendand> just making sure :)
<hggdh> htorque: as a rule of thumb, we disregard .apport attachments
<htorque> hggdh: k, but why doesn't apport-cli let me add it then? i can't do '-u <bug> -c <file>'.
<hggdh> htorque: use 'apport-collect' to add data (i.e., attachments) to an existing bug
<pedro_> hello hggdh!
<hggdh> pedro_: good morning, sir (and jibel as well)
<jibel> Good morning hggdh and pedro_
<pedro_> good morning jibel!
<pedro_> or noon/afternoon
<hggdh> hum. It rhymes
<hggdh> pedro_: I guess 'good morningnoon' covers morning, noon, and afternoon
<pedro_> hahahaha
<pedro_> hggdh, now we just need a word that also covers night for the Australian folks :-P
<jibel> does good mornoong suites any diurnal period too ?
<hggdh> even better! It is more, ah, soundfull (or soundfool?)
<hggdh> ** bug-controllers **: we have two pending membership requrest in the queue. How about looking at them?
 * hggdh goes do the needful, and all that
<hggdh> jibel: do we already have a candidate?
<jibel> anyone can confirm bug 805923, it's a mouse attack against lightdm
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805923 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805923
<jibel> hggdh, yes we do.
<hggdh> jibel: I will try 805923, I have to rebbot anyway
<hggdh> brb
<hggdh> where are my workspaces? And what happened to Unity?
<hggdh> and is there a meaning to life, after all?
<yofel> sure, 42
<hggdh> heh. I *knew* ;-)
 * penguin42 nods
<hggdh> Can some one explain to me, in few, short, and simple sentences, what happened to Unity?
<seb128> "nothing"?
<seb128> works for me at least
<hggdh> LOL
<penguin42> broken for me on OO
<pedro_> works ok for me too
<seb128> jibel, don't hammer too much on the greater it's an hello world one
<seb128> jibel, it will be replaced by the unity one when robert_ancell write it in the next weeks
 * penguin42 has a recurring segfault in unity-panel-services
<ikt> ohh
<seb128> jibel, not sure it's worth opening bugs about it
<ikt> is alpha 2 out?
<seb128> ikt, no, testing is just starting
<hggdh> it does work for me. I lost two workspaces, gained an 'Activity' tab in the top, and all my shortcuts are gone
<seb128> ikt, it's scheduled for thursday
<ikt> ah ok
<seb128> hggdh, seems like you are using gnome-shell
<hggdh> bloody hell.
<jibel> seb128, if a double-click is hammering what is real hammering .
<seb128> jibel, lol
<hggdh> I tried so hard not to even get there...
<seb128> jibel, double click is fine, I was telling you in case you planned to hammer and open 25 bugs
<hggdh> seb128: so there is a bug lurking here somewhere, will find it
<seb128> jibel, like you did for gnome-control-center to the poor rodrigo ;-)
<jibel> seb128, that was not my intention :-)
<seb128> ok, great, ignore me then
<seb128> jibel, thanks for the great testing btw ;-)
<hggdh> seb128: it *was* his intention, pedro_ and I can testify
<seb128> now we need to get pedro to send those bugs to GNOME
<jibel> pedro_, btw there are some g-c-c bugs to upstream.
<pedro_> oh yes he said 'i'm going to open thousand of reports just so they get assigned to rodrigo'
<pedro_> i heard that
<seb128> never trust the frenchs...
<seb128> pedro_, you stop kicking in my door btw!
<pedro_> !!
<pedro_> ahahahaha!
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<pedro_> that was funny :-P
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<seb128> we just need to hide next time or I'm sure you guys will take your revenge
<seb128> ;-)
<pedro_> sleep with one eye open :-P
<hggdh> heh. Nice start of day today -- I already feel happier (and I know it will pass, sigh)
 * hggdh goes in 'recherche de la unity perdue
<kamusin> am trying to get a full backtrace from a gwibber issue but I can't find which dbg package is missing,  actual backtrace at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638478/
<kamusin> any help is well received and appreciated
<hggdh> kamusin: would it generate an apport report if it failed on normal usage? If so, you can use apport-retrace to grab the dbgsyms
<kamusin> actually it does, but it's still incomplete , don't know why
<deuxpi> gwibber is written in Python, so it does have backtraces, but it doesn't need debug symbol packages
<Ampelbein> deuxpi: if the crash is in gwibber itself, yes. if the crash is in a library called from gwibber, you still need debugging symbols.
<hggdh> kamusin: you can also use 'apt-file' -- ápt-file search /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/appindicator/_appindicator.so
<kamusin> I did hggdh, I have installed python-appindicator-dbgsym but is still incomplete
<kamusin> libappindicator1-dbgsym, libappindicator3-1-dbgsym and nothing happens.. still incomplete
<hggdh> try installing libappindicator1dbgsym
<hggdh> libappindicator1-dbgsym
<hggdh> darn!
<kamusin> yep, weeird...
<kamusin> by the way, am running Oneiric
<hggdh> kamusin: are all the libraries up-to-date?
<kamusin> hggdh, all is up to date
 * hggdh grumbles a bit about debug libraries
<kamusin> :(
<hggdh> and the python debug libraries as well, are they installed? It looks -- apart from frame 5 -- that these are calls from within Python
<kamusin> ok I will check them as the last resort
<kamusin> nope, nothing changed... oh god..
<jibel> hm, nice bug with dbus menu, when there are 2 windows with the same menu, dbusmenu sends the command to both not only the active window. interesting
<kamusin> jibel, heh
<kamusin> ok time for lunch (brb)
<Elbrus> if a bug makes the package uninstallable, what should the severity be? high? (bug 805677)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805677 in lazarus (Ubuntu) "Oneiric: please rebuild lazarus, it depends on an old fpc version (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805677
 * Elbrus is wondering if he should rephrase the bug summary of his own bug
<charlie-tca> Depends on the package, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
 * Elbrus is looking into that page
<Elbrus> I would go for: A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application.
<Elbrus> so can somebody set the bug to medium for me please?
<charlie-tca> done
<Elbrus> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Ampelbein> charlie-tca, Elbrus: I disagree. If the package has wrong dependencies it can't be installed at all, which (to me) is "Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users", ergo -> High.
<Ampelbein> Additionally, in this case unrelated packages fail to build from source and FTBFS bugs are of High Importance.
<charlie-tca> developers would know that better than myself. I would expect them to raise it when needed
<Elbrus> hmm, my package (winff) FTBFS indeed
<charlie-tca> Where would I find FTBFS bugs are HIGH? It is not in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<Elbrus> and lazarus (and fpc) doesn't have much caretakers in ubuntu.. (I am one of them)
<Elbrus> as my package depends on it
<micahg> Elbrus: if it won't affect the images, I'll take care of it tomorrow when I'm piloting
<Elbrus> alpha image you mean?
<micahg> Elbrus: right, we're frozen until thursday for those
<Elbrus> right, I don't think my package or lazarus are on the image (if that is what you are talking about)
<charlie-tca> Ampelbein: Where would I find FTBFS bugs are HIGH? It is not in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<Ampelbein> charlie-tca: I guess it's not mentioned explicitly, but if you look at recent FTBFS bugs filed they are all classified as "High".
<charlie-tca> I don't think I ever saw that anyone as justification to set any importantance.
<Elbrus> charlie-tca: well, Debian considers them grave: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Developer#severities
<Elbrus> which is pretty high ;)
<charlie-tca> Elbrus: I will agree with that. I think Debian grave == Ubuntu critical
<micahg> hmm, I would think Debian grave = high
<Ampelbein> charlie-tca: In Debian, they are RC-Critical, meaning a package gets removed from the release. In Ubuntu we generally don't remove packages from releases because they fail to build.
<Elbrus> I think Debian critical == Ubuntu critical
<charlie-tca> I thought grave was higher than critical in Debian?
<Elbrus> nope
<Elbrus> see my link
<charlie-tca> Then I am wrong.
<Elbrus> Amplebein: actually, the bug in question here doesn't FTBFS, it causes other packages to
<Elbrus> so how does this dependecy walk through?
<Elbrus> s/dependecy/dependency
<Ampelbein> Elbrus: See https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74230317/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.winff_1.3.2-4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Elbrus> well, I put that in the report myself...
<Elbrus> I mean, how does the severity of one bug depend on the severity of an other bug that it causes
 * Elbrus hasn't reported the FTBFS for winff yet, but has it on his radar
<Ampelbein> Elbrus: If a bug is self-contained so that it only affects it's own package I consider it less serious than a bug making other packages fail.
<Elbrus> I agree
<Elbrus> but I can't remember that I saw this in Ubuntu's wiki's or similar
<Elbrus> related question, should the FTBFS of winff be "Also affects project" or should it really be an other bug. It should be blocked by this one, but I don't know how to achieve that in launchpad
<Ampelbein> Elbrus: sadly, launchpad doesn't support "Blocked" bugs like bts does :-(
<Elbrus> shame
<Ampelbein> Elbrus: Just use 'Also affects distribution', choose Ubuntu and the correct sourcepackage
<Elbrus> Ampelbein: that is what I assumed
<valorin> Anyone around who can help get Bug #755842 noticed by the right people? It's a serious usability bug imho and it would be great to get it fixed before Oneiric.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755842 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called (affects: 25) (dups: 4) (heat: 98)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755842
<penguin42> well I guess it needs an importance setting - I suggest a 'Medium' ('A usability issue that does not limit the functionality of a core application' or possibly 'A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application') ?
<pedro_> which bug are you folks talking?
<pedro_> hello again btw
<penguin42> bug 755842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755842 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called (affects: 25) (dups: 4) (heat: 98)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755842
<pedro_> that seems fine, yes, i've changed it to triaged/medium
<penguin42> Thanks
<valorin> pedro_, Thank you.
<pedro_> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-06
<blkperl> bug 801194 can be closed right? user figured out the problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801194 in ruby-defaults (Ubuntu) "sqlite3 gem does not install (affects: 1) (heat: 443)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801194
<benonsoftware> Hi all.
<benonsoftware> Hello!
<bil21al> i have a problem with my launchpad account from where i can get help and can any body help me???
<yofel> bil21al: you should ask in #launchpad
<brendand> anyone else can confirm that nautilus segfaults when pressing delete/backspace or any arrow key while renaming a file?
<pedro_> brendand, what apport says? is it crashing at ffi_prep_args ? then its a known issue
<brendand> SIGSEGV
<pedro_> that's the signal not the function
<brendand> pedro_ , true, but that's as much info as it gives
<brendand> nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV
<brendand> show me a bug number for the known issue
<pedro_> brendand, its probably bug 805783
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805783 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in ffi_call() (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 86)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805783
<pedro_> there's a couple of ffi* crashes which are going to be fixed with next glib upload
<pedro_> the same is happening when you d&d
<jibel> qa meeting in 10mn on #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-07
<opello> Hello, I filed a bug on launchpad (#806728) but then found out about "SRU" vs. backports, and was wondering if it was ultimately in the right place?
<yofel> lp 806728
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806728 in lucid-backports "Please backport patch 2.6.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806728
<bdmurray> pedro_: it looks like bug 793714 could use a bug pattern
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793714 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with AttributeError in close(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'execute' (affects: 121) (dups: 22) (heat: 652)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793714
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: didrocks is working on updating to the new version which fixes it
<yofel> opello: is that the same issue as in lp 575330 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575330 in patch (Ubuntu) "wrong name used when adding new file with patch 2.6 (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575330
<opello> yofel: sure looks like it (based on the description)
<opello> I didn't find that in my searching before filing :/
<yofel> then you could use that for an SRU
<yofel> !sru
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<opello> I guess I don't follow?
<yofel> opello: the patch needs to be converted into a debdiff for the SRU, I can look at it more in-depth in a bit
<opello> the new version wouldn't just be adopted?
<yofel> the backport can be done, but you need to ask the backporters that, I was talking about the SRU
<opello> sorry, I guess I'm not familiar enough with how releases flow and such, I'm simply affected by the issue (and am rather surprised that it's not a bigger deal, because patch is effectively broken)
<yofel> funny, I don't use patch much, but when I do I never noticed that it was broken
<opello> well, it's only broken when you want to use it to create new files (diff -N...) but ... :)
<bil21al> how to debug the empathy crash any one tell me the command for terminal or guide me??
<charlie-tca> bil21al: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingEmpathy
<hggdh> this is almost requesting moderation: I state, on an email to bugsquad, that I do not intend to take action against subscribers that do a blanket invite to LinkedId and include the ML
<hggdh> and a poor misguided soul goes and... sends an invite copying the email thread...
<hggdh> so. Poll: should I moderate the user or not?
<brendand_n310> he's probably possessed by a spambot
<pedro_> hggdh, i'm ok on moderating
<roadmr> LinkedIn is *very* sneaky, it asks you for your email login and password in a way that makes it look like their own login screen, then probably goes spamming your entire address book
 * micahg thinks lists.ubuntu.com should > /dev/null any mail from linkedin
<hggdh> in this case, the email is from the poster, not from linkedIn. I will /dev/null LinkedIn, and moderate this person
<micahg> hggdh: ah, right, pushing your buttons I see :)
<hggdh> micahg: and successfully, I must admit
<charlie-tca> I had one at xubuntu-users sent about 5 of those things, including reminders that the list had not responded properly
<brendand_n310> attaching them to bug reports as comments, that's always a classic
<charlie-tca> You do the best you can to catch them, as moderator, but some will always get through
<hggdh> yeah. S/he just got moderated
<hjd> Hi all. A few days back I commented on some unmetdeps bugs I was unable to reproduce to see if the reporters still had the same issue. Turns out some of them do, and I'm unsure how to proceed (bug 792212 and bug 777484).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792212 in qt-sdk (Ubuntu) "Cannot install qt-sdk: broken package (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792212
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777484 in padre (Ubuntu) "i can't install padre in lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777484
<yofel> qt-sdk broken again o.O
<yofel> hjd: not broken here, and since the OP said he had dep issues I would say close with 'unknown fix'  response
<hjd> yofel: ok, is that listed among the standard responses?
<yofel> hjd: should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs_resolved_after_update_or_config_change
<yofel> hjd: as for the second bug. We don't support packages from 3rd party repositories, so the bug is Invalid. ppa-purge might be one way to get the dependencies right, not sure
<hjd> yofel: done. Thanks. There was also a third unmetdeps bug which I was unable to reproduce, and the original reported commented he was not using Ubuntu anymore? I assume that should be closed as invalid as well? (bug 555991)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555991 in ktechlab (Ubuntu) "Cannot install ktechlab because gpsim does not exist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555991
<hjd> s/reported/reporter/
<yofel> yeah, at least on the reported architecture (amd64) I can't reproduce that either
<yofel> letting the bug expire would also be an option
<kamusin> seems like something in the latest zeitgeist package has changed and many applications are crashing?
<hjd> yofel: hm, hadn't considered that. If I leave it, should I follow up and comment something when it expires or is that optional?
<yofel> LP will comment that the bug auto-expired
<yofel> (since there was no activity in the last 60 days)
<hjd> oh, right. I'll leave that one alone then. Thanks again :)
<pedro_> kamusin, file a bug about the crash?
<hggdh> pedro_: good afternoon :-)
<pedro_> hggdh, good day to you Sir!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-08
<TheMuso> Does anybody know if there is a tag we can mark bugs with that need translating?
<micahg> TheMuso: well, bugsquad policy was convert to question, but you can either use google translate or add an ubuntu-translators project tasks if you know you want the bug
<TheMuso> micahg: Right, its just another "no sound" bug.
<TheMuso> I think.
<evfool> ping hggdh
<brendand> my new pet peeve in life is launchpads duplicate 'detection'
<jibel> brendand, bug_tasks.findSimilarBugs lp method or whatever tries to find duplicates definitely needs improvements.
<brendand> afaict it doesn't even search for the proposed summary in the description of existing bugs
<brendand> and the matching needs to be much more fuzzy
<brendand> at least it should always propose 5-6 bugs on a best effort and then let the reporter decide
<evfool> hi all, what would you set as a status for bug 685973, as the About Me dialog is obsolete now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 685973 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Selecting 'No image' in 'About me' is not the same as the default, i.e. no image (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685973
<pedro_> evfool, invalid for the development release , valid for the stable , if someone wants to propose a fix in a sru is welcome to do it
<evfool> pedro_ unfortunately I think I can't create release-targeted tasks, so if you could do that, I'd be grateful
<hggdh> evfool: pong
<pedro_> top of the morning hggdh
<evfool> hggdh just wanted to ask you whether you've seen anything like in bug 807223
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807223 in r-base (Ubuntu) "package blcr-dkms 0.8.2-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: blcr kernel module failed to build (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807223
<hggdh> pedro_: a very good morning to you, sir
<evfool> the bug is totally a duplicate of bug 700036 based on the dkmsbuild log, but it's filed against r-base, and has a seemingly totally unrelated dependency error in the bug description
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700036 in openmpi (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "package blcr-dkms 0.8.2-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: blcr kernel module failed to build - error: ‘struct signal_struct’ has no member named ‘count’ (affects: 157) (dups: 152) (heat: 1342)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700036
<evfool> could it happen that apport "merges" two bug reports somehow?
<evfool> that seems to be the case here, as the bug title, the dkmsbuildlog, everything seems to be about blcr, but the package it's filed against is another one, and the description has that dependency error
<evfool> apport got a bit confused here, I think, this might be an apport bug
<hggdh> evfool: it might. Better to ask the OP, though. I have not seen apport *that* confused
<jibel> evfool, probably the user merged it. apport triggered the blcr bug and the user added the r-base trace to the description and changed the package assignment ?
<jibel> never underestimate the user.
<hggdh> (I am a bit curious on why the user has /opt/real/RealPlayer on the make path)
<hggdh> jibel: good afternoon
<hggdh> and yes, never underestimate the user :-)
<evfool> jibel: the full bug activity log should have things like package changes in it, shouldn't it?
<jibel> Good afternoon hggdh pedro_ evfool and all
<jibel> evfool, not if he did it when he filed the bug.
<evfool> ok
<evfool> then would it be ok to mark it as a duplicate based on the logs?
<jibel> but, as hggdh said, better ask the op to be certain it is not apport being confused. But I'd be surprised.
<evfool> op = reporter?
<yofel> original poster = reporter
<jibel> evfool, well it is not a duplicate according to the description. His problem is really with r-base
<evfool> jibel, hggdh, I give up, this one seems too complicated for me :)
<pedro_> afternoon jibel!
<jibel> evfool, try to triage bug 807540 then ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807540 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Attempting to update with dpkg (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807540
<evfool> jibel, Incomplete, I guess :)
<hggdh> pedro_: UDW next week... what about talking (again...) about DOs and DONOTs on triage?
<pedro_> hggdh, yes that and add some tips for searching , etc
<brendand> nautilus break for anyone after todays update?
<pedro_> brendand, it was sort of broken yesterday due to the zeitgeist update works fine now though at least for me
<pedro_> zeitgeist caused ubuntu1 to have a crash loop which also caused nautilus to crash, but that was fixed by the amazing didrocks
<brendand> hmm, maybe i didn't get all updates yet. still have u1, zeitgeist crashes and nautilus doesn't open
<jibel> brendand, fixed in ubuntuone-client 1.7.0-0ubuntu2
<pedro_> brendand, anything on ~/.xsession-errors?
<brendand> pedro_ - these are repeating always : http://paste.ubuntu.com/640203/
<pedro_> brendand, right, that's the u1 issue
<brendand> well, i'll try a dist-upgrade
<brendand> pedro_ - yeah, looks like some updates there
<pedro_> cool
<hggdh> pedro_: http://pad.ubuntu.com/udw-qa
<hggdh> and jibel ^, and, actually, anyone that wishes to help
<bdmurray> cyphermox: is bug 421673 fixed? it looks like blacklisting was fixed upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421673 in modemmanager (Fedora) (and 1 other project) "modem-manager tries to probe, crashes PalmOS handhelds and makes other serial devices unusable (affects: 17) (dups: 1) (heat: 104)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421673
<cyphermox> bdmurray: yes, it should be fixed in maverick and later.
<bdmurray> cyphermox: hrm, I don't have /etc/modemmanager/blacklist on my system is that not the right file?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> look into /lib/udev/rules.d/ for files starting with 77-mm-
<bdmurray> cyphermox: got it thanks.  also in the screenshot in bug 806082 is there some way to get modem-manager to stop filing the screen there
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806082 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown screen after installation is confusing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806082
<cyphermox> yes, there is. I'll take a look at it
<cyphermox> seems like MM gets killed which causes it to get respawned
<bdmurray> cyphermox: great, thanks
<cyphermox> perhaps upstartifying modemmanager could make this work properly, if I make sure it gets stopped when NM gets stopped
<cyphermox> bdmurray: testing a fix now, brb
<cyphermox> bdmurray: upstartifying seems to work, so I'll commit and upload and updated modemmanager *today*
<bdmurray> cyphermox: sweet, thanks!
<Ampelbein> bug #807652 ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807652 in ubuntu "11.11 on 11-11-11T11:11:11 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807652
<roadmr> awesome
<pedro_> oh wow
<pedro_> i'm affected
 * pedro_ clicking on affects me too
<paultag> pedro_: jebus
<paultag> pedro_: http://pault.ag:8080/firehose.html ← you're going nuts on LP now :)
<paultag> pedro_: what kind of nasty script are you running? :)
<seb128> well at least that one means extra time for bug fixing :p
<pedro_> paultag, oh yeah!
<pedro_> paultag, checking really old new bugs without any comment for the original reporter
<pedro_> really old meaning more than a year
<paultag> pedro_: Gotcha. Sweet :)
<pedro_> i should make that script public though so others can use it for their projects..
<seb128> pedro_, you should write a script that close all segfault bugs older than lucid that didn't get a comment
<pedro_> saves a lot of time
<pedro_> seb128, i have one for assigning all the bugs to you
<pedro_> oh wait that's a secret
<seb128> there is probably a collection of those to close
<paultag> pedro_: I bet, I usually try to keep my timesavers on github or similar :)
<pedro_> 7clear
<seb128> pedro_, keep it pointed on rodrigo and I will keep quiet about it ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> seb128, will check at those (old segfaults)
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> roadmr, congrats on being a bugcontroller!
<seb128> or maybe those which didn't get an update for a year
<roadmr> pedro_: thanks :) tho I think I haven't used my new superpowers yet heheh
<pedro_> brendand, congrats to you as well :-)
<pedro_> paultag, the firehose is pretty cool ;-)
 * pedro_ grabbing bugs from there
<paultag> pedro_: thanks! I spent a night over a few beers hacking that up, figured it would be fun to watch when I work
<paultag> pedro_: at some point I'll add some filters and a bit of love to it (linked items, etc), but for now it's just eyecandy :)
<pedro_> paultag, yeah pretty useful specially when you're not in IRC for looking at bugs-announce ;-)
<pedro_> filters would be *neat*
<pedro_> like for tag
<paultag> oh cool idea
<pedro_> so we can look at only 'apport-crash' reports , etc
<pedro_> loving the idea
<paultag> thanks :) -- good to know a night-time hack was on-target :)
<brendand> roadmr - i've been using my new superpowers...
<roadmr> brendand: to kill bugs?
<brendand> that's why i'm invisible
<brendand> yes - laser vision
<roadmr> brendand: oh awesome
<brendand> frankly i didn't think bug-control granted such superpowers
<roadmr> hehe
<RedSingularity> jibel: have you run into any similar bugs yet?  bug 807715 seems to have popped up with the latest updates today.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807715 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py: cannot import name GConf (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807715
<jibel> RedSingularity, it looks like a missing required dependency. Why to you say it affects all installs of 11.10 ? Did you see other occurrences of this bug ?
<jibel> s/to/do
<RedSingularity> jibel: yep.  Just tried it on 2 other fresh installs.
<RedSingularity> Comes with latest updates
<paultag> heyya RedSingularity
<paultag> RedSingularity: long time no see, mang
<RedSingularity> paultag: PM!!
<jibel> oh, I'll try with on fresh install
<paultag> RedSingularity: go for it chap :)
<RedSingularity> jibel: sounds good
<jibel> bug 807518 might be linked in some way. The transition doesn't seem to be really smooth.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807518 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with NameError in update_count(): global name 'glib' is not defined (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807518
<RedSingularity> jibel: yeah.  That came up a few hours ago but does no seem to anymore.
<RedSingularity> not*
<RedSingularity> jibel: i do get that other one I just tested every time tho.  Not sure if its related to another package....  You think is an update-manager problem?
<jibel> that's maybe a transient error due to the port to gtk3 and gsettings.
<RedSingularity> jibel: leave it triaged you think then?
<jibel> yes, lets wait if there's more coming.
<RedSingularity> jibel: good deal :)
<paultag> RedSingularity: P.S. did you get your control yet?
<RedSingularity> paultag: yeah been there a few months now :)
<paultag> RedSingularity: thank christ for that. Well done
<RedSingularity> paultag: LOL  thanks man ;)
<paultag> RedSingularity: you were wasting too much time asking people to set bug status fields
<RedSingularity> paultag: yeah, I was becoming a burden alright! :)
 * charlie-tca would wish for more burdens like that
<paultag> charlie-tca: tell me about it. I'm really hurting for good solid developers who will take a task and really work on it. Such a shame, really.
<jibel> RedSingularity, that's a missing dependency, report updated.
<penguin42> anyone know how I switch from lightdm to gdm to see if a bug goes away ?
<penguin42> ah it's ok, I did it with a stop lightdm    start gdm
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-09
<charlie-tca> bug 808009 for Xubuntu alternate images failing to install today
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808009 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "libindicator6 : Breaks: libindicator3 (<= 0.3.90-0ubuntu1) but 0.3.22-0ubuntu2 is to be installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808009
<kidsodateless> 04
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-10
<njin> hello, what do you think about bug 668926 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668926 in ubuntu "can't resolve domain names starting with a dash (minus sign) (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668926
<paultag> njin: as far as bugs go, pretty awesome
<paultag> njin: has all the key elements -- making fun of tumblr, citing spec and marking the bug invalid. Tis a good day.
<njin> paultag, thanks
<paultag> njin: sure thing. I don't see that being fixed, since what they're asking breaks rfc
<paultag> sorry :)
<stgraber> bind or whatever name server they're using for their domain shouldn't even allow that to start with
 * penguin42 wonders if that stuff changed with the internationalised domain name rfcs
<stgraber> and I'd think a lot of recursive DNS servers probably consider that invalid
<paultag> stgraber: aye
<stgraber> penguin42: nope, internationalised domain name still start with alpha
<stgraber> penguin42: x-XXXXXXXX.blah.com means it's UTF-8 with XXXXXXXX being whatever encoding they're using for that
<penguin42> paultag/stgraber: OK, except for one problem - obviously their DNS server does allow it, and everything in between there and the testers does allow it, and windows and mac allows it
<stgraber> the actual storage in the DNS zones still respect the good old RFCs
<paultag> penguin42: who cares? :)
<penguin42> paultag: The user who can't access his site on Linux
<paultag> penguin42: just because they have a broken system does not mean we have to taint our code
<paultag> penguin42: so? Sounds like an issue with tublr
<paultag> tumblr, rather
<paultag> it's like saying "Windows does it" as a reason to drop POSIX standard
 * penguin42 doesn't personally have a problem with being more permissive than the standard
<paultag> he could add an /etc/hosts entry, I'm sure
<paultag> I'm farily sure those can be invalid
 * penguin42 bets you can have fun with scripts that pass domain names with -'s passing options to things
<xteejx> Hey peeps long time no see!
<penguin42> hey
<xteejx> I did "pbuilder-dist oneiric creatre" and then "pbuilder-dist oneiric update" but keep getting E: failed to extract /home/teej/pbuilder/oneiric-base.tgz to /var/cache/pbuilder/build//18825 ...is this a bug or me messing up?
<xteejx> penguin42: Hey :)
<xteejx> btw I did create not creatre :P
<penguin42> there was a broken pbuilder bug the other day
<penguin42> not sure if it's still around
<xteejx> hmmm, have looked on LP but cant find anything, probably wrong keywords
<penguin42> I think it ended up being a debootstrap issue
<xteejx> ahhh that could make sense :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-02
<bent-stack> (not sure if this is the correct channel) - anyone know how to find Ubuntu Desktop Daily builds that are running Xserver - for gui re-testing - it seems some are not : for instance (natty) ap-southeast-1 32-bit ebs ami-72084920 ec2-run-instances ami-72084920 --instance-type t1.micro --region ap-southeast-1
<seb128> is anyone using chromium on precise and could help to verify the SRU on bug #992352 so it can move to -updates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992352 in chromium-browser "Please update to 18.0.1025.168" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992352
<hjd> I have a question about bug 1017055. Based on the error message at the end of DpkgTerminalLog.txt, missing "admin" group is a duplicate of bug 894311. I'm going to add a comment on that, but I don't know about the path issue. Just leave it open?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017055 in ruby-rvm "package ruby-rvm 1.6.9-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 894311 in ruby-rvm "ruby-rvm's maintainer scripts expect the admin group to exist" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894311
<seb128> is anyone using chromium on precise and could help to verify the SRU on bug #992352 so it can move to -updates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992352 in chromium-browser "Please update to 18.0.1025.168" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992352
<Dr_Who> I'd like to nominate bug #1012861 for precise
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1012861 in libjpeg-turbo "ltj update to 1.2.1+svn853" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012861
<micahg> Dr_Who: we don't update libraries like that in the stable release usually
<Dr_Who> mmm,  yeah my first SRU taking care of libjpeg-turbo so apoligies that I'm not entirely clear on the process
<Dr_Who> micahg, I presume at least getting it pushed into q should be reasonably easy ?
<micahg> yeah, that should be possible
<Dr_Who> that'd be a good first step
<Dr_Who> is that a dput to revu or  ?
<Dr_Who> pointers to RTFM would be great
<micahg> Dr_Who: first, ask infinity if he's working on it as he touched it last, then, you can attach a debdiff of the debian directory with a note to pull the new upstream (assuming there's a watch file)
<mapreri> i'm trying to triage the bug #1018676, but it isn't in english. i asked to translate it, and the committer post a comment. now, i'm italian so i can understant of what is write and i think that the comment aren't correlated. what will i do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018676 in ubuntu "CUANDO INSTALO POR TERMINAL NO APAGA NI REINICIA EL EQUIPO SE CUELGA" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018676
<hggdh> mapreri: answer in english. You can also use google translate to get the gist of non-english bugs
<hggdh> (although I am not sure the OP's translation is better than the original...)
<mapreri> hggdh: sorry, but i tried to use google, but the translation don't help me. it is to much horrible -.-
<hggdh> mapreri: yeah. It will be horrible because the original is confusing as well (not that I speak Spanish, but, still, I can read most of it)
<hggdh> mapreri: comment #2 -- he restarts Ubuntu, and gets an apport pop-up stating Ubuntu had a problem
<hggdh> and using uppercase does no help
<mapreri> hggdh: there is no more polite person in this world of users -.-
<mapreri> hggdh: i think in this bug there are 4 different problems
<hggdh> I am completely confused by his issues. It *seems* he installed something via command-line (because Software Centre did not carry it), and his machine locked up; on restart also; then he goes on talking about other things
<hggdh> yeah, I agree. I think this would first need someone speaking Spanish to chat with the OP so that we can find out what actually is going on
<mapreri> hggdh: in the first comment he speak about a printer and debian driver, I think
<hggdh> mapreri: yes, but he states at the end of the comment he succeeded in installing them the second time
<hggdh> so this is not an issue
<hggdh> and then he is talking about another laptop (4G of RAM, ergo another one, his screenshots are on a laptop of 2G)
<mapreri> hggdh: and he reported an apport message
<hggdh> mapreri: and completely disregarded it -- instead of using apport to keep on and report an issue.
<hggdh> there is a libreoffice 3.5.4 on precise-proposed, but I am not sure this was the one he installed
<micahg> it would be nice to know if there's a regression in that as it's been marked as verified
<mapreri> hggdh: so, i'll write that his report talk about different problem, and that problem are report in a wrong way (linking the wiki page esplaining how to reporting a bug), the language problem,...
<mapreri> hggdh: and invaling the report?
<hggdh> micahg: it would indeed. But we will need a spanish-speaking person to follow it
<hggdh> mapreri: no, do not close it invalid. This would not be a solution
<hggdh> the best would be to get someone that speaks spanish to follow up (perhaps an email to bugsquad asking for help). We need to understand what happened before acting
<mapreri> hggdh: so, only the message? or ask the spanish translator team to translate them?
<mapreri> i'll email to the bugsquad ml
<seb128> hggdh, I don't have the context but an individual bug report doesn't seem to be worth all that work
<seb128> hggdh, usually we just close bugs that are in wrong language or can't be read
<hggdh> mapreri: not to translate, but to find out WHAT is the issue, and sort of show the OP what to do.
<hggdh> seb128: yeah, I know. It is just hard for me to do it :-(
<hggdh> it is an user, it needs help, so redirecting him would be better than closing
<seb128> hggdh, what's the point to spend so much effort on an useless bugs when there are plenty of useful bugs ignored next to it?
<seb128> hggdh, right, that's why we usually close those with a link to the answer tracker
<hggdh> seb128: heh. You win ;-) mapreri, please close invalid with a link to answers.ubuntu.com (where he can talk about his issues in Spanish)
<mapreri> hggdh, seb128:so, email or not email? this is a horrible bug. full stop. i vote for marking it as invalid.
<hggdh> to tell the truth, it sounds very much like a support request
<seb128> I didn't read that specific bug, but we usually close any non english bug with a stock reply, just point the user to the answer tracker
<mapreri> hggdh: i never heard answers.ubuntu.com, and the link couse me a "could not locate remote server". did you intend askubuntu?
<seb128> mapreri, answers.launchpad.net
<mapreri> seb128: thx
<seb128> yw
<hggdh> duh, sorry
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-03
<mapreri> but, make a sens mark as "confirmed" a bug, if you can't reproduce them because is a configuration related trouble, or it's related with his hw spec, or so on.... ?
<hggdh> mapreri: depends on the case. Usually, if you cannot reproduce then you cannot confirm
<mapreri> hggdh: so, the bug still new?
<hggdh> mapreri: IDK. Can you give me the bug #? Write it as 'bug xxxxxx', and the bot will give us a link to it
<mapreri> hggdh: first, thx for all the help you are give me :) next this, i'm talking about the bug 1020083 and bug 1019816
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020083 in indicator-sound "No sound on headphones until setting "unamplified" volume" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020083
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019816 in unity-2d "dash in Unity 2D shows icons and responds to typing very slowly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019816
<hggdh> mapreri: for the second one -- did you try it with Unity2d, instead of the standard Unity?
<hggdh> for the first one: we really need the logs for pulse when the OP has the issue. When it is working probably will not help much. But I agree it sounds more related to pulse than indicator-sound
<mapreri> hggdh: for the second: i cant use unity-3d, 'couse my video card is not well supported, so i try a lot of times this thing..
<hggdh> so you cannot reproduce. Add a comment stating it (and make sure you state you tried on 2d), and leave the bug as new
<mapreri> hggdh: the first, so will i ask him to post the log of pulseaudio immediatly after the issue?
<hggdh> after he sees the issue, yes
<philipballew> Is there a list for all 12.10 bugs. I want to try to see if I can  help out and confirm a few.
<mapreri> hggdh: well
<hggdh> philipballew: if they were opened via apport, (or ubuntu-bug) they all should have a tag 'quantal'
 * hggdh goes for a reboot
<philipballew> hggdh, Searching under one project on the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ page with the word quantal does not bring up anything. As I doing something wrong?
<philipballew> Is there a way to filter it to show all quantal unconfirmed bugs?
<mapreri> philipballew: in the advance search there is a spece where you can choose the milestone
<micahg> philipballew: not really since we don't file bugs by series yet
<hggdh> philipballew: it is a tag, so you have to run an extended search
<hggdh> philipballew: http://tinyurl.com/76pleab
<philipballew> hggdh, ah, The advanced search. i see that now
<hggdh> philipballew: using extended search you can select only incompletes, with a tag of 'quantal'. The link I gave you is searching only for the tag
<hggdh> philipballew: now, keep in mind that this will only show bugs opened by folks that know what to do (if the bug is manually entered) or the bugs opened via apport crash processing or ubuntu-bug
<philipballew> Alright, Im just looking to find ways to help with 12.10 and I figure since I suck at programing, I should try to conform bugs
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> philipballew: and we appreciate it. Don't worry about sucking at programming, I suck too (was a programmer, but been off it for quite a long time)
<philipballew> If I have a laptop with 12.10 I need to put it to use. I figure Ill just wait till new bugs come in and then mark them as confirmed if they hold true on my system
<philipballew> you know, build that lp karma
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> my karma is quite low nowadays
<hggdh> philipballew: may I also suggest doing SRU work? You would need other UBuntu versions, of course. You can see what is in need of verification for SRUs by searching for the tag 'verification-needed'
<sbeattie> philipballew, hggdh: actually, the *easiest* way to find SRUs that need verification is to look for blue bug numbers in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<hggdh> sbeattie: indeed. I had forgotten the link (and will save it now)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-04
<rbasak> Please could someone accept my nomination for a Precise task in 946758? Upstream have fixed it in Quantal, and releases prior to Precise do not appear to be affected (based on the code).
<rbasak> bug 946758
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946758 in mdadm "Format string overflow in Monitor.c:check_array" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946758
<jibel_> rbasak, done
<rbasak> jibel_: thanks
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] '~$ gedit ~/.xsession-errors:  "** Message: console message: @0: event.layerX and event.layerY are broken and deprecated in WebKit. They will be removed from the engine in the near future.' appears 1000 times. What is the associated DEB program package?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-05
<hsunda3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved says Next Bug Squad Team Meeting, Wednesday, April 4, 2012 .... any update to tha
<ailo> Hi. How can I redirect launchpad bugs to a mail list at lists.ubuntu.com?
<ailo> I tried using the mail list as contact adress, but that didn't seem to work
<ailo> I'm using a launchpad team to subscribe to bugs from a project, and would like for the bugs to be forwarded to the mail list.
<ailo> Perhaps this is more of a launchpad question?
<TheLordOfTime> hey, anyone on bugcontrol around?
<TheLordOfTime> or bugsquad :P
<TheLordOfTime> are we not pointing people to ubuntuforums.org anymore?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A_support_request
<TheLordOfTime> i know Canonical kind of endorses Ask Ubuntu, but..
<TheLordOfTime> .
<lifeless> TheLordOfTime: its not a Canonical thing to endorse Ask Ubuntu; its an Ubuntu community thing.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: you can add the fora to the list
<TheLordOfTime> lifeless: hggdh:  i'll update the Responses wiki and then the qa tools, but first i've got to get the hell off of windows
<TheLordOfTime> windows is evil
<TheLordOfTime> </absolute fact>
<hggdh> heh. If that helps, I did hold a Windows certified software engineer (or whatever was/is the name. But even then, I had it because I was forced by my (then) company... Even though I worked primarily with Unix
<TheLordOfTime> same here
<TheLordOfTime> i have to have Windows for work
<TheLordOfTime> but I prefer UNIX and Linux
<hggdh> I had to, to be supported by IS. Then I found that if I installed Linux, I "would be completely unsupported". Then I moved to Linux :-). Of course, I still have windows machines for testing
<hggdh> s/have/had/
<hggdh> No windows anymore
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-07
<yesmat> asus eeepc 1225C has display(1366x768) issue on 12.04 I get 1024x768 and on Quantal I get blank screen
<bullgard6> I forgot: How to list the bug reports which I have submitted to Launchpad?
<Elbrus> can somebody please nominate bug 914746 at least for lucid, but I suspect it should be nominated for maverick, natty and oneiric too (see my latest comment in bug 906773)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914746 in cacti "cacti SNMP verbose query PHP error" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 906773 in cacti "CVE-2011-4824 SQL injection issue in auth_login.php" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906773
 * Elbrus is trying to figure it all out
<Elbrus> on [Saturday 07 July 2012] [12:28:50] I wrote: can somebody please nominate bug 914746 at least for lucid, but I suspect it should be nominated for maverick, natty and oneiric too (see my latest comment in bug 906773)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914746 in cacti "cacti SNMP verbose query PHP error" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 906773 in cacti "CVE-2011-4824 SQL injection issue in auth_login.php" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906773
<Elbrus> I verified that the issue is ONLY present in lucid
<Elbrus> so if somebody can nominate the bug for lucid, that would be great.
<Elbrus> patch coming up
 * Elbrus is going again.
<jtaylor> Elbrus: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-08
<hjd> Hi, does anyone have some pointers on what to do with bug reports where the issue has been resolved in newer Ubuntu releases? I have found the stock responses, but I don't know how to tell whether a bug qualifies for SRU, backport or neither.
<penguin42> got an example?
<hjd> Bug 572320 for instance (present in 10.04, fixed in 11.04)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572320 in pychess "Can't select the pychess engine itself to play with" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572320
<penguin42> hjd: Well that's unlikely to hit an SRU I'd guess - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#When
<penguin42> hjd: I'm not sure generally, but given it's a universe package, and not particular important then I can't see an SRU happening
<penguin42> hjd: Anyone can request a backport (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports )
<hjd> penguin42: Hm, I see. If I close that and leave a link to how to file a backport request in my comment to let the reporter or anyone else affected decide whether it is needed, does that sound ok?
<penguin42> hjd: Well I don't think it should be closed
<penguin42> hjd: Although it's unlikely to be fixed, Lucid is still a current release; it's probably right to say that the easiest thing if someone really wants it is to ask for a backport
<hjd> Care to elaborate on why it should be left open? It works in the version available in 11.04, I thought that would make it Fix Released?
<penguin42> hjd: Yes, actually you're right - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status states 'If a bug is fixed in the current development release, it is Fix Released. If the bug also needs to be fixed in a stable release, use the "Target to release" link to nominate it for that release.'
<penguin42> so yeh, fix released
<hjd> penguin42: Ok. :) I marked bug 572320 Fix Released now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572320 in pychess "Can't select the pychess engine itself to play with" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572320
<iceroot> hi
<TheLordOfTime> hi
<iceroot> i want to report a bug against evolution-ews (12.10) but ubuntu-bug is telling me there is no package evolution-ews
<iceroot> where does ubuntu-bug gets the names for packages?
<TheLordOfTime> iceroot:  are you using that package in Precise
<TheLordOfTime> or within Quantal?
<iceroot> TheLordOfTime: 12.10
<iceroot> within
<iceroot> at it has a broken dependency
<iceroot> i tried to report it but ubuntu-bug is not finding the package
<iceroot> ah, as it seems ubuntu-bug can only handle installed packages
<iceroot> because of the fact that evolution-ews cant be installed (wrong dependencies) ubuntu-bug cant find it to report a bug against it
<iceroot> what is the way to report a bug with the needed informations without using ubuntu-bug?
<TheLordOfTime> going to the source package, tagging it as quantal, and explaining the issue?
<TheLordOfTime> also including a paste of what you're seeing would probably help
<TheLordOfTime> filing a bug against the source package*
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-ews/+filebug
<TheLordOfTime> starting there probably
<iceroot> TheLordOfTime: thank you alot
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-ews/+bug/1022359
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1022359 in evolution-ews "[12.10] evolution-ews cant be installed because of broken dependencies" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-03
<papukaija> Hi, I'm new to IRC and I'm not sure if this is the best place for this. Someone's ability to use Ubuntu on a daily basis is severely affected by a crash in Xorg and I don't know how to help him further. Could someone please have a look at bug 1191334 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1191334 ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1191334 in xorg (Ubuntu) "A wrong hardware detection seems to crash Xorg" [Undecided,New]
<vmenezes> just installed ubuntu 13.04 64bits on my Asus U36J. After installing the codecs, connected the HDMI and got impressed that my GeForce nVidia was working with no need of any additional driver nor workarounds...after couple hours watching a movie it froze and I figured out that my laptop was extremelly hot! it was the end. My laptop died =/
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-04
<trinikrono> hello guys its been a while is there anyone who deals with firefox around, i want to find out about closing a bug 355856
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 355856 in firefox (Ubuntu) "follow system's toolbar preferences" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355856
<trinikrono> its a wishlist bug but it seems firefox will drop support for changing the toolbar prefercences
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-05
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668 Anyone willing to fix this? $20 bounty.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> It's also verified by a GNOME developer to be Ubuntu-specific, I just cannot get a stack trace. Apport is acting up.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668 Anyone willing to fix this? $20 bounty
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Anyone? I need someone to look into the bug if willing and fix it. I promise a reward.
<TheLordOfTime> MikeRL:  offering "rewards" doesn't help
<MikeRL> Hmm. It doesn't? I thought it would help. Oh well. Can I still get the bug triaged? Vino is unusable.
<TheLordOfTime> no it doesn't help you.  offering a reward is a moot point because anyone in the community can help if they know the package.  until someone can confirm the bug i'm not going to mark it at all for triaging
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't have a system to test on
<MikeRL> Hmm. Then I'll just wait. Any way I can get someone to confirm the bug?
<TheLordOfTime> MikeRL:  find someone who has a system that is running Raring and is willing to run vino / vino-server with similar configuration to see if it works or crashes.
<TheLordOfTime> if it crashes and is confirmed unusable someone will probably go poking at it
<TheLordOfTime> especially since it's in main
<MikeRL> TheLordOfTime: OK, thanks. Should I ask here or at #ubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> well, #ubuntu is for support, this place is a good place to ask for a bug squad member to help confirm
<TheLordOfTime> but this channel's not the most active.
<Guest14861> I've used vino-server on raring without problems
<TheLordOfTime> MikeRL:  if i can get time to spin up a Raring machine i'll take a look
<Guest14861> ugh, why am I guested, 1 moment
<MikeRL> heLordOfTime: Well, then I'll just ask here first, and there as well, and wait a bit. Also thanks for the assistance.
<TheLordOfTime> Guest14861:  probably because of the splits freenode had last night
<TheLordOfTime> causing some interesting... things.
<MikeRL> OK, so is anyone completely free now to see if vino is acting up?
<MikeRL> If not now, just let me know when.
<MikeRL> Let me reword myself: Can someone assist me in confirming a bug in vino? It may take two or three steps, but shouldn't take too long.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> MikeRL:  identifying testing steps in the bug would help a ton.
<MikeRL> Oh, ok. So what I done to trigger it goes as follows: 1) Search the dash for "Desktop Sharing" and click it. 2) Modify some preferences. Make sure the icon in the notification area is set to "Always visible". 3) Close desktop sharing. 4) The icon should disappear on an updated Raring machine. Also, there is one more step. 5) Run /usr/lib/vino/vino-server from a terminal. It should crash.
<MikeRL> TheLordOfTime: If you have had a moment, have you witnessed a crash yet?
<TheLordOfTime> MikeRL:  i don't have a spare system to test on here
 * TheLordOfTime also isn't near his testing machine
<TheLordOfTime> i also don't have spare time, i'm late for something...
<TheLordOfTime> </off.
<MikeRL> TheLordOfTime: Regardless, thanks for your help.
<MikeRL> TheLordOfTime: Go do what you have to do. I'll stick around here a bit and try #ubuntu.
<MikeRL> So, I will leave this message here, and repost every half hour: Anyone available to help confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668 ? To trigger the bug, you'll need to do the following: 1) Search the dash for "Desktop Sharing" and click it. 2) Modify some preferences. Make sure the icon in the notification area is set to "Always visible". 3) Close desktop sharing. 4) The icon should disappear on an updated R
<MikeRL> aring machine. Also, there is one more step. 5) Run /usr/lib/vino/vino-server from a terminal. It should crash.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Issue fixed. Never mind.
<TheLordOfTime> <MikeRL> Issue fixed. Never mind.  <---- okay then?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-06
<xeno_> anybody home??
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-07
<xeno_> anyone online??
<_xeno_> anyone here??
<_xeno_> What is the difference between creating a patch and pushing a branch??
<ginggs> hi bugsquad
<ginggs> i'm looking for someone who could nominate LP: #1169904 for raring, please
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1169904 in One Hundred Paper Cuts ""Save screenshot" dialog window has wrong focus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169904
<micahg> ginggs: done, please add dep-3 headers to the debdiff
<ginggs> thanks & will do
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-30
<beezly|work> Reported a bug some time ago, but not heard anything: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1288644 - I don't mind... it's pretty niche. Just wondered if I'd done it wrong!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288644 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "invalid ipv6 nameserver in resolv.conf breaks resolver" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> beezly: the report looks fine to me, though there are >200 untriaged bugs in the eglibc package at the moment.
<rbasak> There's also the complication that eglibc is now glibc in Utopic.
 * rbasak isn't exactly sure about the status of that move
<beezly> rbasak: thanks :) just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed something. Yeah - i realised that it would probably go away when utopic gets released.
<beezly> It's definitely specific to eglibc. I took a look at the code and it is a web of #ifdef's and goto's.
<neupuceni> hi!
<neupuceni> how can i do kernel bisection?
<neupuceni> this is my problem
<neupuceni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1334230
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334230 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus X550VC] Fn+F2 wifi on/off don't work" [Medium,Incomplete]
 * RoyK wonders when someone will take care of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1171945
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> RoyK: it doesn't sound trivial. Care to volunteer?
<RoyK> rbasak: I've tried to dig into this myself, but I don't know upstart well enough
<rbasak> RoyK: upstart really isn't that complicated, and it's very well documented too. Do you know about http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook?
<rbasak> RoyK: it's just a set of jobs that fire on events. Hardware hotplug (and simulated hotplug on boot) and jobs changing state fire events.
<rbasak> That's about it really.
<israel> Hi is anyone around that works with SRU?
<RoyK> rbasak: just a bit strange that such a bug hasn't been fixed for so long
<rbasak> RoyK: I guess it's just the usual - uncommon case with no able developers who are also willing to volunteer the time affected.
<rbasak> (or to pay for a fix)
<RoyK> rbasak: found the solution
<israel> Hi is anyone around that works with SRU?
<RoyK> rbasak: the final solution is simple - don't use ubuntu :P
<yofel> israel: please just ask your question, someone else might be able to answer your question too
<israel> I want to do SRU for a package.  I have a bug report, and a branch setup.  However the wiki page says to upload the package to proposed.... I am not sure how/if I can do this
<yofel> israel: you'll need a developer that sponsors your upload, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess#Requesting_Sponsorship
<yofel> israel: also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure step 5
<israel> yofel: thank you!  It is a separate package, rather than a patch, though.   Do I need to do a debdiff?  If so, where is the info on that?
<israel> yofel: I found it in the sponsorship page...
<yofel> if you're using UDD you can just do a merge request for the branch, debdiff would be the classic way and is generated with "debdiff <old_version>.dsc <new_version>.dsc"
<yofel> :)
<israel> oh... debdiff is very simple!   What is UDD?  sorry, I am not up on all the lingo :)
<israel> Oh... you mean utopic?
<israel> Can I merge the version in Utopic back to Trusty?
<israel> yofel: this is for a program called lmms... I may have talked to you some time ago about it... your name seems familiar
<yofel> no, UDD is the bzr based packaging style
<yofel> (ubuntu distributed development)
<israel> UDD... ok I have been using bzr and pbuilder, etc.. to do this since 11.10, or maybe 12.04 I can't remember when I started doing this.
<yofel> israel: getting the utopic package to trusty is a backport and can be put into trusty-backports, SRU's have to be fixes for specific bugs
<israel> yofel: The problem is feature freeze came, and we were frenzied trying to get it in past the freeze... when I accidentally merged the Master in, rather than the Stable.. so there are some unstable components and user data loss issues.  Both my version of 1.0.0 and the utopic 1.0.1 fix the bugs  Which would you recommend?  I really just want to fix my mistake quickly... so whichever one will work to get the users a safer more sta
<israel> ble program is what I want to do
<yofel> israel: hm, looks like a rather large update, but I would say request sponsorship anyway and then discuss it with the sponsor and ~ubuntu-sru
<israel> yofel: There were some features that were not ready to use, so they all needed to be rolled back.  So you are saying I should use my branch, rather than the backport.  Thanks for your help!!
<rbasak> RoyK: ah, so you can find some other edge case bug that only affects a small number of people on another distribution instead?
<rbasak> :)
<israel> rbasak: what is your problem?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-01
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I have met with some issues with package dependencies, at least I believe I did. Could someone tell me if the following behaviors qualify as bugs? http://pastebin.fr/36325
<melodie> does someone know how to debug update-notifier, and tell me? It does not show and there are updates
<RoyK> rbasak: the bug in question affects well documented use of mdraid, so not really 'edge'.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-02
<phillw> Hi, is there a bug admin person about? I need to split a bug, as it is actually two different bugs.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-03
<armnewbie> I am facing segmentation fault with ldconfig with ubuntu arm 64 13.10
<armnewbie> does anyone came accross same issue ?
<armnewbie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1337224
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337224 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "[Arm][Multilib] ldconfig resulting Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I come to seek for help about bugs : I need advice related to where in bugzilla to post and how to post about the following bugs described on these pastebin drafts:
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/36353
<melodie> above describes two different bugs which interweave
<melodie> the one after, I am not sure if this is a bug or if it is not, so I need advice there too:
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/36325
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/36324
<njin> balloons, hi, you know how to login ion the next '
<njin> ?
<njin> mean next live session
<balloons> njin, how are you! :-)
<balloons> njin, I missed your question
<njin> Hallo balloon, a bit better thanks
<njin> I am testing the live session for ubutnu-next, but it require login
<njin> balloons^^
<njin> balloons ^^
<balloons> njin, ahh
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<balloons> njin, you in a vm?
<njin> balloons, yes
<balloons> njin, it doesn't work in a vm
<njin> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<balloons> have a look through ^^
<njin> yup, i will read
<njin> after, now i gotta go, bye
<njin> balloons ^^
<balloons> bye njin !
<balloons> ciao
<njin> LOL ciao
<melodie> hi
<melodie> anyone can help me with the questions I asked earlier?
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/36353
<melodie> and
<melodie> <melodie> http://pastebin.fr/36325
<melodie> <melodie> http://pastebin.fr/36324
<melodie> ?
<lfaraone> What's the policy for access to errors.ubuntu.com? Tbh, I mostly just wanted to look at my own crash reports :( but I was surprised that bugcontrol membership didn't extend to it.
<njin> balloons, hi, I run the installation of ubuntu-desktop-next and the result is only, after regular login, a black screen with a large pointer then after few seconds the session selfcloses and greeter reappear. Looking at the logfiles there's nothing helping, seems it is builded to works in this way. So I am asking if it is right it don't load the unity env.?
<balloons> njin, if unity is crashing that's bad
<balloons> you used real hardware? and open source drivers?
<njin> balloons, yes real hardware and btw open driver (intel), so it is supposed to load the unity environement, right ?
<balloons> njin, yes.. sounds like it should work
<njin> balloons, ok, thanks i go to serch better.
<njin> Bye
<balloons> njin, you could try a different image.. I mean perhaps it's broke
<balloons> njin, checkout https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session and see if there is a reported bug or not
<balloons> I haven't tried it recently
<njin> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-04
<melodie> hi
<melodie> hi, can I have some help about some bugs I found? I'd like to know how to cut them into 2 different bugs if it is relevant?
<melodie> hi, is zram-config supposed to work with the kernel linux-image 3.13.0-30.54 Precise? For here it doesn't work
<melodie> here being in a eeepc and also in vbox
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-06
<ali1234> apport is giving me problems :(
<ali1234> gvfsd is crashing. it makes a crash in /var/crash, but then apport never processes it. it pops up the crash window, but it has no continue button
<ali1234> and no "details" button. no buttons at all in fact
<ali1234> so i can't examine the crash
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-01
<robjloranger> is there an alpha/beta testing team?
<robjloranger> i run the latest 15.10 and am wondering if i should be reporting bugs
<teward> robjloranger: reporting bugs is a good thing, yes.  You may want #ubuntu-quality for ISO testing and such though
<teward> however don't call 15.10 "latest" until it's released ;)
<robjloranger> i suppose that's true, it's pre release
<teward> robjloranger: you may also wish to see if bugs already exist for the given issues, too, so we don't end up with a billion dupes
<robjloranger> what's the difference between iso testing and installing and keeping up on updates?
<teward> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester <-- that qualifies if you're running 15.10 and reporting bugs you find
<teward> but you may wish to just report bugs as you find them, which is always good practice
<robjloranger> ok thanks, i wasn't sure about bugs for alpha. i haven't found anything major yet just little things
<robjloranger> i'll check out the link
<teward> robjloranger: I say that bugs are bugs, but minor bugs are usually always going to exist xD
<teward> I do general bug triage with a focus on the server bugs, but I do the general Lubuntu ISO tests on occasion :)
<robjloranger> some are even just silly. like right now the details panel say's 15.04 but lsb_release says 15.10
<teward> i still think reporting bugs you find is a good thing
<teward> "details panel" <-- ambiguous :)
<robjloranger> unity system details panel?
<teward> i also don't even know why i'm still awake, it's 23:00 here and i should be asleep :)
<robjloranger> ya your crazy, get some sleep. or at least a nap
<teward> ah
<teward> well i stripped most of the panels out of my 14.04 :)
<robjloranger> sometimes i miss the menu tree for applications
 * teward shrugs
<teward> since 99% of what i do is CLI anyways, GUI doesn't really matter as much to me
<robjloranger> i just forget what i have installed sometimes
<teward> anyways, time for me to go sleep, g'night, and keep reportin bugs :)
<robjloranger> later, take care
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-04
<robjloranger> quick question, in launchpad how can I add wily to the list of affected releases for a bug? as seen in this bug 1359689
<ubot5> bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<robjloranger> i tried and added wily(linux) with utopic and vivid nested underneath
<robjloranger> wily(ubuntu) sorry
<robjloranger> do you know how can I add wily to the list of affected releases for a bug? as seen in this bug 1359689
<ubot5> bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<robjloranger> the things i've tried do not work right
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-05
<psusi> is there a way to search for a bug in lp that watches a certain debian bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-04
<Ryan_Orz> KRDC 16.04.2 lost the "rdp" option.
<Ryan_Orz> the option should be open when  compile the package.
<tdaitx> hi! could someone please set the following merge importance to wishlist please? LP: #1598850
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1598850 in ncurses (Ubuntu) "Please merge ncurses 6.0+20160319-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598850
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-05
<irgendwer4711> hi, who is responsible for bug management?
<AlbertA_> Kaleo: trying crossbuilder here....failing with
<AlbertA_> "error: Error calling 'lxd forkstart builder-qtmir-ubuntu-sdk-15-04-amd64-armhf-dev /var/lib/lxd/containers /var/log/lxd/builder-qtmir-ubuntu-sdk-15-04-amd64-armhf-dev/lxc.conf': err='exit status 1'"
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-06
<eyfour> Who do I contact in order to get bug fixes for init scripts pulled into the repos?
<eyfour> The maintainer of the package in question is an upstream Debian developer, and the bug was fixed a couple of years ago in Debian.
<eyfour> Bug link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgrey/+bug/981789
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 981789 in postgrey (Ubuntu) "Postgrey does not stop after 'sudo service postgrey stop'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> this bug was marked a duplicate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1510339
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585863 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1510339 WiFi malfunction after suspend & resume stress" [High,Confirmed]
<teward> cprofitt: okay?
<cprofitt> not sure that this is a duplicate -- but if it is shouldn't the duplicate be reversed and the later bug be marked the duplicate
<cprofitt> your thoughts teward -- I was thinking of chaning the duplicate status... the original bug likely should have be marked will not fix -- since 15.04 is not an LTS
<teward> cprofitt: the question is not what the bug was filed under.  the question is if the bug still exists in a supported release.
<teward> if I filed a bug under 9.04, but nothing's moved to fix it and it continues to exist in 16.04 and 16.10 then the bug is still valid
<teward> that said i'm not qualified to touch on a network-manager bug
<teward> i avoid those like the plague :)
<teward> (same for kernel bugs, unless they directly torpedo something I work on)
<cprofitt> I could reverse the duplicate status...
<teward> i'd honestly wait for more opinions
<teward> i'm least qualified to comment in this case (network-manager bugs are weird...)
<cprofitt> teward: thanks I will try to ask Martin -- he is the one who marked the duplicate...
<cprofitt> thanks for the advice
<teward> cprofitt: it may be the case they're the same underlying problem though
<teward> that said, I will say 100% that you should *not* reverse the dupes, if they're not the same then that's one thing, but switching which is a dupe of which makes no sense
<teward> that's my opinion
<cprofitt> teward: why would the dups not be reversed -- I was always taught newer bugs were makred as duplicates of older bugs... has that changed?
<cprofitt> I was taught that when devs are looking at fixing bugs having the original report was important due to that establishing the original date of the issue.
<teward> i'm not sure who taught you that, but consider I have a handful of bugs that are 'recent' but have an 'old' bug they're marked to.
<teward> the original report is the one yours is marked as a dupe of by date alone
<teward> oop i misread the years
<cprofitt> yep
<teward> cprofitt: the second consideration is which one has more 'useful data'
<teward> i've actually switched dupe status from an older to a newer when the older had zero debug data but the newer had a lot more, and the core issue was the same
<teward> there's a few cases of that on the nginx bugs, though i have handled so many you'd have to dig to find the xpecific examples
<teward> bleh i can't type
<teward> cprofitt: Personally, if they're the same issue, I suggest leaving it alone, I see more debug data on the newer one than the older
 * cprofitt nods I can agree with that
<teward> assuming they're the same issue (checking with Martin wouldn't hurt)
<teward> the only reason *I* would change it is if I knew they weren't the same issue.
<cprofitt> the newer one has more activity... though not the same file uploads...
<cprofitt> I never change my own bugs status -- makes it look petty, but wanted to understand what happened here since it ran counter to what I had been taught.
<cprofitt> in the end -- getting the bug fixed is important.
<teward> actually i just thought of an example of the issue - there's older bugs closed as Invalid for "Address already in use" for nginx.  Ther'es now a 'master' bug that was created detailing the signature
<teward> and that's now in apport dupe detection
<teward> and I put all the old bugs as dupes of the new one :P
<teward> not because it's an 'issue that still exists' but because the master is the new 'master' for those types of issues.  A little irregular, but it slices down the annoyingness of all the invalid bugs, and points to detailed reasoning for the problem and how to fix it
 * teward shrugs
<cprofitt> cool... it has been a while since I have done bug reports... so if that is the new process that is cool. Want to make sure I do not cause issues for not being up to speed.
<teward> the process 'varies'
<teward> cprofitt: if it were anything under my direct radar, though, yours would have been closed as a dupe of the newer one which has more info, but that's just me.  Feel free to poke Martin though since they closed it in the first place
<teward> or take it to the mailing list
 * teward goes back to poking two servers to try and get them to talk to each other
<cprofitt> teward: poking rarely works ;)
<cprofitt> for servers.
<teward> (read as: "Threaten the servers with digital violence should the networking not come up")
<teward> nah, it's probably me fubaring the firewall ACLs :P
<cprofitt> oh... that works at times.
<cprofitt> firewalls are fun :)
<cprofitt> really ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-10
<amhndu> is anybody here ?
<amhndu> helloo.. ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-05
<clobrano_> hi there, checking bug #1702477, I'm wondering which is the right approach to new bugs referred to old ubuntu versions (like 14.04)
<ubot5> bug 1702477 in dbus (Ubuntu) "crash in/under dbus_realloc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702477
<chiluk> tinoco, freyes did you guys have something to do with this? http://summit.ubuntu.com/ubuconla-2017/
<freyes> chiluk, not at all :)
<chiluk> well you should!
<freyes> chiluk, indeed (pun intended), shame on us
<chiluk> it's probably all jose's doing https://launchpad.net/~jose
<freyes> chiluk, yes, he is, it's like third time he organizes it
<chiluk> is it all in spanish?
<freyes> some presentations are in english
<clobrano_> hi there, checking bug #1702477, I'm wondering which is the right approach to new bugs referred to old ubuntu versions (like 14.04)
<ubot5> bug 1702477 in dbus (Ubuntu) "crash in/under dbus_realloc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702477
<freyes> clobrano_, comment #3 - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152525
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-06
<clobrano_> freyes, I see, thank you!
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I meet with an issue in my system which seems sometimes unstable
<melodie> does someone know how to read these kernel messages? This is an output from journalctl -r and my actuel kernel is 4.4.0-83-generic in Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS - here is the log : http://pastebin.fr/50330
<melodie> thanks for your help
<CarlFK> I want to enter a bug, but not sure what to bug against.  or if it is even really a bug:
<CarlFK> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<CarlFK> gunzip boot.img.gz
<CarlFK> pmount boo<tab>
<CarlFK> the tab completion  doesn't return until I hit ^c
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-07
<FourDollars> Hi, could you help me to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1647283/ for xenial? I would like to fix it.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1647283 in OEM Priority Project "WiFi being detected as ethernet when race condition on renaming for persistent name" [Critical,In progress]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-09
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1701873     not assigned ?  may i ask why ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701873 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Unable to boot with Latest kernel 4.4.0-83 update" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-02
<gf2> Hi, is the bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu website down? I am unable to make updates or add comments to bugs. I get a timeout error as of about 5 minutes ago.
<gf2> Error message to adding comment:  Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes.
<gf2> Wait, nevermind. It is working now :)
<hggdh> gf2: whenever you have problems with LP, the best place to ask about them is #launchpad -- there they Know How To Answer (tM)
<gf2> Hello. I have a bug here that I think should have importance set to "wishlist"    Could one of you change it to "wishlist" please?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/912262
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 912262 in evolution (Ubuntu) "imap default folders not listed where expected" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> Hello. I have a bug here that I think should have importance set to "wishlist"    Could one of you change it to "wishlist" please?     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/912262
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 912262 in evolution (Ubuntu) "imap default folders not listed where expected" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-03
<gf2> Thanks for changing the importance for me, Brian!    :)
<gf2> Hello again. For this one I found an upstream bug (   https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202257     ). It is an older bug that has a long history and was re-opened by the gnome team, in May 2017 and is still open. But now I read about the migration from bugzilla.gnome.org to GitLab  that may have happened last month.  Does anyone know if  *ALL* the old tickets have been migrated to the GitLab?  Should I get registered there
<gf2> and submit a new ticket? I searched the GitLab (using ticket number or ticket title) but did not find any matching ticket.
<ubot5> Gnome bug 202257 in Mailer "Configurable folder tree sorting" [Enhancement,Reopened]
<gf2> .
<bdmurray> I don't know you might check in #ubuntu-desktop
<gf2> Thanks Brian, I will ask there. Take care :)
<gf2> Hi Everyone, I asked Carlos Soriano of the Gnome team if the Evolution old bug  tickets were migrated from gnome bugzilla to GitLab last month. Per an email from him, he says that Evolution decided not to move. So, for  Evolution upstream tickets, continue to use the Gnome Bugzilla site.  Please  pass this information on to whoever is appropriate on the bug team, in  case anyone is wondering about upstream bugs reports for the Evolu
<gf2> tion package.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-04
<gf2> Hi. Is there a software to track the bugs you are keeping an eye on? Or do you all use Launchpad itself?
<hggdh> gf2: LP, and we usually either subcribe directly to the bugs we are interested in, or to the packages themselves
<gf2> OK,thanks hggdh. I have been subscribing to all of the bugs I have worked on over the last week, so I can track my stats. I have worked on 453 old thunderbird tickets so far starting from 2008 up to Aug 2012. I have about a 10% response rate from reporters. Many say "close it." But some say, "It's still a problem" so I am trying to replicate and to find duplicates. I want to track those few that need more steps.
